# [Liberté] Loi Hadopi : France vs. Europe (Allez l'Europe !)

## Magic Banana

L'amendement 128 du paquet Telecom a été voté avec une très large majorité (573 voix pour, et 54 voix contre) :

 *Amendement 128 du paquet Telecom wrote:*   

> « En vertu du principe selon lequel aucune restriction aux droits et libertés fondamentales des utilisateurs finaux ne doit être prise sans décision préalable de l'autorité judiciaire en application notamment de l'article 11 de la charte des droits fondamentaux, sauf en cas de menace à la sécurité publique où la décision judiciaire peut intervenir postérieurement »

 

Pour tout le monde (en particulier dans l'esprit de ceux qui ont proposés cet amendement), cela rend la riposte graduée (sans autorisation préalable du pouvoir judiciaire, suspension ou interdiction d'accès à Internet en cas de téléchargement de contenus protégés par le droit d'auteur) hors la loi. Sauf que Christine Albanel prétend le contraire ! Peut-être que bientôt on l'entendra dire "la liberté c'est l'esclavage"... Bref, étrangement, la France se rapproche de 1984 même si l'Europe poursuit son chemin vers une meilleure protection des libertés de l'internaute.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Apr 28, 2009 8:21 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Je me suis retenu de poster sur le sujet hier, pour laisser faire le spécialiste, et j'ai eu raison, j'étais passé à côté de la réaction de la Miss Culture  :Smile: 

Un seul mot: gonflée.   :Mad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Le seul changement que cela va impliquer, c'est que la coupure de l'accès Internet se fera sur ordre judiciaire et prendra un peu plus de temps. 

Blague à part, je suis toujours aussi dubitatif quand on parle de bridage de nos libertés individuelles dans cette histoire.

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi ce que je vois, c'est le "présumé coupable jusqu'à preuve du contraire", et le fait que sans le net, pas de téléphone, et pour avoir vécu çà pendant 1 mois et demi (merci FT), c'est "assez horrible".

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon, je ne souhaite pas transformer ce fil en troll politique mais quand on voit ce qu'arrive à nous pondre l'UMP en réaction au vote (573 voix contre, 54 pour, malgré les lobbies de l'audiovisuel) de cet amendement, ça a de quoi vous vacciner. Voilà donc le communiqué de l'UMP intitulé "Le PS continue sa croisade contre la culture et les artistes" (traduire "artistes" par "superstars").

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Moi ce que je vois, c'est le "présumé coupable jusqu'à preuve du contraire", et le fait que sans le net, pas de téléphone, et pour avoir vécu çà pendant 1 mois et demi (merci FT), c'est "assez horrible".

 

Si la coupure de l'accès à Internet devient du ressort de l'autorité judiciaire, il est à espérer que la coupure se ne fera que sur preuves solides, et non sur une simple présomption. 

Oui je sais je rève  :Sad: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bon, je ne souhaite pas transformer ce fil en troll politique mais quand on voit ce qu'arrive à nous pondre l'UMP en réaction au vote (573 voix contre, 54 pour, malgré les lobbies de l'audiovisuel) de cet amendement, ça a de quoi vous vacciner. Voilà donc le communiqué de l'UMP intitulé "Le PS continue sa croisade contre la culture et les artistes" (traduire "artistes" par "superstars").

 

La Gauche a fait voter cet amendement ? Dites vous bien qu'ils n'en ont rien à f*utre que votre accès internet soit coupé parce que vous avez téléchargés 2 morceaux de Lorie en MP3. Ce qui leur importe, c'est de renouveller leur mandat (ou de le commencer) ...

Moi c'est l'ensemble de la politique qui me vaccine et me donne envie de vomir : c'est un ramassis de démagogues, qui n'ont qu'un seul but : se faire élire. Les politicards de tous poils n'ont que les convictions qui permettent de se faire élire. Passé le second tour du scrutin, ils oublient obligeamment leurs convictions et leur programme. Une fois qu'on a compris ça, on vit bien mieux et on regarde ce qui se fait dans la vie politique internationale avec un autre oeil   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si la coupure de l'accès à Internet devient du ressort de l'autorité judiciaire, il est à espérer que la coupure se ne fera que sur preuves solides, et non sur une simple présomption. 

 

Ok, compris, je pensais que tu parlais du "avant" (enfin pour le moment, encore le "maintenant").

Bon, je ne sais pas vous, mais ce qui me donne des sueurs froides le soir au fond de mon lit, c'est de me demander qui va collecter ces preuves, mais surtout savoir que selon ces personnes (et leurs collègues outre atlantique), une adresse IP est un preuve "solide".

Un lien fourni par un pote (ji, si tu nous regardes ^^): Why My Printer Received a DMCA Takedown Notice.

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi c'est l'ensemble de la politique qui me vaccine et me donne envie de vomir : Une fois qu'on a compris ça, on vit bien mieux et on regarde ce qui se fait dans la vie politique internationale avec un autre oeil  

 

  Et encore s'il n'y avait que les politiques... ( je n'avais plus d'illusion sur eux depuis deja longtemps )

  J' etais tres tentee d'acheter le dernier CD de Bernard Lavilliers...

 Lorsque j'ai vu que ce '"nanard libertaire" ( a l'ecouter dans ses interviews ) , soutenait cette loi hadopi, c'est un peu comme si j' avais recu  une enclume sur la tete. ( Etre aussi naive a mon age    :Evil or Very Mad:  )

 Dernierement une amie est allee le voir en concert, et vas y que je te critique Sarkozy. Mais c'est son fond de commerce, qui lui permet de  soutirer du fric aux bobos qui croient a ses  pseudos convictions  et de vivre comme un nabab. La sincerite la dedans ???? Tous des enf****.  ( il n' y a pas que  ce nanard qui m'a decue ).

 Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons et des connes.

 En plus  c'est horrible de les  voir encourager le flicage  et l'espionnage, quitte  enfreindre les libertes individuelles et s'assoir sur la presomption d'innocenmce  pour sauver  leur  train de vie. Qu ils aillent au diable  !  On se croirait  sous Pinochet , mais pour des droits d'auteur sur des oeuvres de m****

 Qu il soit rassure notre nanard , et tous les autres guignols du show bizz,  je n'irais jamais   pirater  leurs  "oeuvres"  : ils me donnent aussi envie de vomir. Lavilliers , je zappe lorsque je le vois. ou que je l'entend.a la radio.

Je n'ai qu un mp3 sur mon pc  :  /usr/share/doc/packages/kdebase3/README.mp3 , et encore  je n'ai pas le codec pour le lire    :Laughing:   et aucune trace d'instal de  logiciel de pear2pear. 

 Je boude ces artistes a la noix,  avant je n ' achetais deja pas beaucoup de CD ou de DVD,  et je ne piratais rien, mais  cette fois je n'achete plus rien.

J'en ai marre aussi  de signer des petitions qui ne servent a rien, (  marre aussi d' aller voter pour des menteurs , mais ca fait deja plus longtemps .)

J' ecoute de la musique classique   :  des  artistes morts et enterres !  Au moins ceux la ne soutiendront pas  les lois Hadopi et les politiques  a la botte des majors..et les oeuvres tombees dans le domaine public.

Le jour ou Internet sera vraiment trop flique , je resilierais mon abonnement en leur envoyant mon modem dans la tronche. (  je me ferais au moins ce plaisir  ). 

J'ai vecu sans internet pendant des annees, sans portable et sans telephone aussi. ( trop cher a l'epoque ).  

On nous fait croire que c'est une obligation , mais c'est  nous qui le voulons bien aussi.

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps toutes ces "stars" leur avis on devrait le foutre à la benne, parce que question droit et technologie je vois vraiment pas en quoi ils ont leur mot à dire.

Comme juliette gréco qui disait "internet est un grand danger" oui oui bien sur... nan sérieusement? on s'en carre de leur avis! 

Le danger actuellement c'est justement que nos politique ont une oreille drôlement sélective et qui n'entend que ceux qui vont dans leur sens.

(on me fera pas croire que la loi hadopi a réellement pour but de lutter contre le piratage ou la pédophilie... clairement: c'est une loi liberticide visant à espionner la population dans son ensemble. Pas forcément pour des histoires politiques/sécuritaires non, ne serait ce que pour des objectifs purement consuméristes: marketing ciblé, statistiques... C'est pas pour rien qu'ils cherchaient à donner ce droit de flicage à autre qu'à la justice. Ce genre d'infos ça se monnaie, et au prix fort.)

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le danger actuellement c'est justement que nos politique ont une oreille drôlement sélective et qui n'entend que ceux qui vont dans leur sens.
> 
> (on me fera pas croire que la loi hadopi a réellement pour but de lutter contre le piratage ou la pédophilie... clairement: c'est une loi liberticide visant à espionner la population dans son ensemble. Pas forcément pour des histoires politiques/sécuritaires non, ne serait ce que pour des objectifs purement consuméristes: marketing ciblé, statistiques... C'est pas pour rien qu'ils cherchaient à donner ce droit de flicage à autre qu'à la justice. Ce genre d'infos ça se monnaie, et au prix fort.)

 

Envisagé sous cet angle ... 

Qu'on m'espionne pour vérifier que je ne commet rien d'illégal, je m'en contrefous ... Qu'on m'espionne pour m'envoyer des pubs ciblées ... Le fait d'en avoir dans ma boite gmail quand je lis mon courier me gave déjà ...

----------

## kernelsensei

Concernant les artistes qui soutiennent cette loi, j'aimerai quand même bien savoir qu'est-ce qu'on leur a raconté aussi. Est-ce qu'ils sont tous conscient du coté liberticide de la loi ?

Parce que bon, admettons que le gouvernement aille voir les artistes en leur disant "mangez en, c'est pour votre bien qu'on fait ça et en plus ça ne causera de tort à personne", ça se peut bien qu'ils signent sans trop chercher plus loin. Ce qu'on peut leur reprocher alors, c'est de se laisser berner aussi facilement et non pas d'êtres liberticides eux-mêmes.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de découvrir cette liste, bien argumentée, de 10 bonnes raisons de dire NON à la loi Hadopi.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Moi ce que je vois, c'est le "présumé coupable jusqu'à preuve du contraire", et le fait que sans le net, pas de téléphone, et pour avoir vécu çà pendant 1 mois et demi (merci FT), c'est "assez horrible". 
> 
> Si la coupure de l'accès à Internet devient du ressort de l'autorité judiciaire, il est à espérer que la coupure se ne fera que sur preuves solides, et non sur une simple présomption. 
> 
> Oui je sais je rève 
> ...

 

"La Gauche a fait voter cet amendement" c'est un peu fort, deux députés (de gauche c'est vrai) ont travaillés sur cet amendement et d'autres, mais le parlement européen est majoritairement à droite et on leur a pas mis un flingue sur la tempe pour voter !

Et l'amendement a été voté par 84,75% (c'est a peine moins que les autres) des députés européen du PPE-DE (la droite européenne) et la moitié des votes contre de ce parti étais... Français.

Bref on est loin d'un "coup" de la gauche pour "se montrer", c'est un refus unanime des députés européen toutes étiquettes confondues de cautionner Hanopi et c'est pas le premier !

Quand a la volonté electoraliste qui aurait poussée les députés a voter cet amendement... Vu la couverture de cette décision par les grand médias je ne pense pas que se soit déterminant.

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je viens de découvrir cette liste, bien argumentée, de 10 bonnes raisons de dire NON à la loi Hadopi.

 

 Merci Magic Banana.

 En effet c'est vraiment tres bien argumente par rapport a ceratins artcicles de presse.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça a déjà commencé. : un Juge du Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris a demandé aux principaux FAI français de fournir les noms correspondant aux adresses IP de personnes ayant téléchargées des films pornographiques émanant d'une société allemande les produisant.

Souriez, vous êtes surveillés...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Temet

Tu te gardes bien de rajouter qu'un seul FAI a coopéré, les autres refusant de donner les noms.

J'ai rien contre ta propagande, mais faut pas signaler seulement les faits qui t'arrangent.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu te gardes bien de rajouter qu'un seul FAI a coopéré, les autres refusant de donner les noms.
> 
> J'ai rien contre ta propagande, mais faut pas signaler seulement les faits qui t'arrangent.

 

C'est pas le fait que les FAI coopèrent ou non qui soit un fait marquant ici, c'est qu'un tribunal fasse la demande de telle informations.

Enfin je vois ça comme ça perso. Que les FAI coopèrent ou nan amha c'est secondaire, c'est le tribunal et la CNIL qui ont le pouvoir de renverser la vapeur. C'est à ce moment là, à la conclusion du jugement qu'on saura ou non si cet évènement est une étape de plus vers une certaine "surveillance" d'Internet.

Après la "propagande" de Magic Banana - si c'en est une - tu m'excuseras mais elle est moins invasive que la propagande qu'on nous sert sur tous les grands médias. Ici sur ce forum, tu es libre ou non de lire le topic  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça a déjà commencé. : un Juge du Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris a demandé aux principaux FAI français de fournir les noms correspondant aux adresses IP de personnes ayant téléchargées des films pornographiques émanant d'une société allemande les produisant.
> 
> Souriez, vous êtes surveillés... 

 

Rien de choquant là dedans. A partir du moment ou l'activité est illégale, faut assumer ses conneries. Internet n'est pas un espace de non-droit ...

Et je dirais en plus que pour une première, c'est une première : c'est l'industrie du porno qui gueule, ce qui ne manquera pas d'épicer les soirées de certains couples   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 Oupsman.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne commet rien d'illégal que l'on doit accepter d'être surveillé ! D'autant que c'est la porte ouverte à la censure (ne serait-ce qu'à travers l'auto-censure : je ne mets pas en ligne ce document politique de peur de me retrouver fichié).

Par ailleurs, vous connaissez déjà ma position en ce qui concerne le libre partage de la culture et la viabilité du modèle économique qui pourrait être construit en partant de ce principe.

----------

## lesourbe

c'est le pied dans la porte.

le but de tout ce ramdam, c'est le controle de l'internet, pas tant la protection des artistes.

une fois en place, plus jamais de vidéo de sarkozy bourré au G8 genre ça, ni de poutine qui reçoit la grand croix de la légion d'honneurgenre ici ?, ni les documentaires révisionnistes sur le 11 septembre (genre celui-ci ou celui-là).

une fois ça en place, le prochain nuage de tchernobyl s'arrêtera, encore une fois, à la frontière.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> c'est le pied dans la porte.
> 
> le but de tout ce ramdam, c'est le controle de l'internet, pas tant la protection des artistes.
> 
> une fois en place, plus jamais de vidéo de sarkozy bourré au G8 genre ça, ni de poutine qui reçoit la grand croix de la légion d'honneurgenre ici ?, ni les documentaires révisionnistes sur le 11 septembre (genre celui-ci ou celui-là).
> ...

 

Tu y crois à ce que tu viens de dire  :Question: 

@Magic : Qu'ils dépensent de l'argent pour me surveiller ... Ca me fera même bien rigoler  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

si j'y crois ? pourquoi tu en doutes ?

une loi bien française  (grmbl d'encoding)

la dérive sécuritaire est en marche depuis le 11/09, en France aussi.

google est déjà filtré dans ses résultats en France.

Ca ressemble pas à la suite logique d'installer des softs sur les PCs, filtrer le web,... 

pour, officiellement, faire un truc que tout le monde sait que ça peut pas. Peut-être bien que c'est pour autre chose alors, non ?

Evidement je ne peux rien prouver, mais c'est être naïf, à mon sens, de ne pas y voir "le pied dans la porte".

----------

## Jacqueline

Pardon pour la derive..

 Mais je rejoins lesourbe  : depuis le 11/09 , faut voir  ce qu'ils demandent pour prendre un billet d'avion et l'Europe a dit  "amen "

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> si j'y crois ? pourquoi tu en doutes ?
> 
> une loi bien française  (grmbl d'encoding)
> 
> la dérive sécuritaire est en marche depuis le 11/09, en France aussi.
> ...

 

Faut qu'ils fassent gaffe en mettant le pied dans la porte, ils vont se le faire coincer dedans grave  :Exclamation: 

Entre empêcher certaines catégories d'internautes de télécharger de la musique et/ou des films, et filtrer complètement le web comme tu le suggères, il y'a un goufre, et au milieu du gouffre, pleins d'organisations qui feraient bien dans ce cas là de ne pas se tromper de combat. 

Reprends moi si je me trompe, mais les URL filtrées par Google sont des liens vers des magasins de vente en ligne d'articles prohibés par la loi française ? Non ? Ces URL sont filtrées sur Google, certes, mais on peut y accéder car à ma connaissance elles ne sont pas filtrées par les FAI. 

Il faut faire la part des choses entre le filtrage du Web à la chinoise, comme vous semblez en avoir peur (désolé, je   :Laughing:  ) et un filtrage pour faire respecter la loi sur la vente d'articles prohibés

le filtrage tel que tu le suggères est impossible à mettre en place pour la simple et bonne raison que cela serait identique à de la censure injustifiée. Faut garder aussi les pieds sur terre  :Exclamation: 

Jacqueline, on ne peut pas en vouloir aux pays qui veulent se protéger d'une nouvelle attaque terroriste comme le 11/09/01 ... Aucun état ne veut de cela sur son sol, et si pour éviter un nouveau carnage, ils prennent des mesures ultra sécuritaires dans les avions, ainsi soit-il. Ceux qui ne veulent pas s'y plier peuvent toujours prendre le bateau ou le train ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Stop: on ne va pas repartir sur une justification de filtrage et surveillance par le terrorisme.

Le problème revient toujours à laisser mettre en place des moyens (de façon plus ou moins justifée, suivant ses convictions), qui peuvent servir à d'autres buts carrément aberrants.

Il n'est pas question de se planter de combat, puisque ce sont ces moyens (directives ou moyens techniques) qui devaient être temporaires qui posent problème à partir du moment où ils permettent autre chose que ce qui était prévu à l'origine.

Il est tout à fait possible de réprimer les téléchargements illégaux sans mettre en place d'autres moyens potentiellement liberticides.

Alors je suis tout à fait d'accord pour modérer ses propos. Maintenant, Oupsman, tu es sacrément optimiste. La seule chose qui nous protège d'un filtrage total est le bon sens des décideurs? Je ne souscrits pas à cette vision... Il faut redescendre sur terre aussi, pressions, lobbyisme, ce sont des pratiques du monde réel.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le filtrage tel que tu le suggères est impossible à mettre en place pour la simple et bonne raison que cela serait identique à de la censure injustifiée. Faut garder aussi les pieds sur terre 

 

dis le aux chinois.

et en installant un soft proprio sur ta machine ? (comme prévu dans le projet de loi Hadopi)

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jacqueline, on ne peut pas en vouloir aux pays qui veulent se protéger d'une nouvelle attaque terroriste comme le 11/09/01 ... Aucun état ne veut de cela sur son sol, et si pour éviter un nouveau carnage, ils prennent des mesures ultra sécuritaires dans les avions, ainsi soit-il. Ceux qui ne veulent pas s'y plier peuvent toujours prendre le bateau ou le train ...

 

*tousse* et si bigard était dans le vrai ?

EDIT : avant de répondre, regardez les videos youtube postées plus haut sur le sujet.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> La seule chose qui nous protège d'un filtrage total est le bon sens des décideurs? Je ne souscrits pas à cette vision... 

 

Moi non plus je n'y souscris pas. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que plutôt que de se battre contre le filtrage du net pour contrer le téléchargement illicite, autant se battre contre le filtrage du net pour tout et rien. Et les associations de défense des internautes seront en première ligne. A coté de la CNIL, qui montera aussi au créneau.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et accessoirement, arrêter de télécharger illégalement.

Ma boîte est une PME qui développe des logiciels vidéo. On vient d'être crackés pour la nième fois. Pertes de revenus.

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et accessoirement, arrêter de télécharger illégalement.
> 
> Ma boîte est une PME qui développe des logiciels vidéo. On vient d'être crackés pour la nième fois. Pertes de revenus.

 

ça change quoi ?

moi je télécharge pas ... mais j'achète pas non plus, faut être maso pour acheter des trucs qui sont pas prévu pour que tu les utilises comme tu veux (DRM) et qui sont (étaient en fait) protégés par la lois.

donc ce que tu veux dire, c'est "achète" et pas "arrête de télécharger".

avant les drms je téléchargeais et j'achetais, depuis ... ni l'un ni l'autre.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Faut garder aussi les pieds sur terre 

 

guy bono s'exprime sur le sujet

tiens, il devrait peut-être garder les pieds sur terre aussi ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Faut garder aussi les pieds sur terre  
> 
> guy bono s'exprime sur le sujet
> 
> tiens, il devrait peut-être garder les pieds sur terre aussi ?

 

comme d'hab, il faut chercher des solutions entre les deux extrêmes dépeint ici ...

----------

## lesourbe

ben les solutions "entre" c'est le fameux "pied dans la porte".

à partir du moment où tu permets une "surveillance à priori", quelque soit l'argument .. de la lutte contre la pedopornographie/le terrorisme/le revisionnisme (qui au départ n'est pas un gros mot)/...

tu sais que ça aboutira sur autre chose.

suffit de prendre en référence le fameux edvige qui pouvait inclure votre orientation sexuelle, religieuse, idéologique et politique.

la dérive est proche. Mais bon, tout ça c'est parce que je m'imagine vivre encore en démocratie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> guy bono s'exprime sur le sujet

 

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec lui... si ce n'est que je ne considère pas la licence globale comme une solution "à défaut de mieux" mais, au contraire, comme une réelle avancée en terme d'accès à la culture (libre partage d'œuvres), de qualité de service (avoir accès, chez soi, à des sites, rémunérés par la publicité, présentant un catalogue presque infini d'artistes), de coûts de production (plus besoin de support, plus besoin de revendeurs, etc.) et de meilleure répartition de la taxe entre les artistes (enfin... on peut l'espérer !). Et, encore une fois, ce modèle est viable ! On peut même penser qu'il en coûtera moins au contribuable que le flicage d'Internet.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais l'utilisateur lambda verra cette licence globale comme un "permis de copier" tout et n'importe quoi.   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, mais l'utilisateur lambda verra cette licence globale comme un "permis de copier" tout et n'importe quoi.  

 

Mais c'est l'idée ! Cet utilisateur paierait quelques dizaines d'euros par an pour pouvoir échanger à loisir toutes ces œuvres de la même façon qu'il paie des impôts pour entretenir de bibliothèques, des théâtres, etc... sauf que là l'argent irait principalement aux artistes. Voillà de l'argent public bien utilisé pour promouvoir la culture !

----------

## xaviermiller

Aux artistes, pas aux intermédiaires (maisons de disques, éditeurs, producteurs) : excellente idée  :Smile: 

Et pour la répartition, on fait comment ? via un logiciel unique qui trace et compte les oeuvres ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Aux artistes, pas aux intermédiaires (maisons de disques, éditeurs, producteurs) : excellente idée 

 

ce serait pas la première fois que des corps de métiers disparaissent au profit d'une évolution technologique.

imprimeurs / pirates : même combat ?

Y' a pas à chier, c'est vraiment la quadrature du cercle, y'a pas moyen qu'on s'en sortent sans qu'un des camps ait la furieuse impression de s'être fait [j'ai pas besoin de dire le mot, vous avez l'idée] par l'autre.

heureusement que la poste est entreprise publique sinon on aurait eu le même foin (qui envoie encore une lettre papier ici ?)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et pour la répartition, on fait comment ? via un logiciel unique qui trace et compte les oeuvres ?

 

Si l'échange de contenu artistique est rendu libre, il y aura très vite des sociétés qui créeront des sites Web proposant de tels fichiers (avec tout ce qui s'en suit : commentaires d'utilisateurs, proposition de titres en rapport avec tes goûts, vente de place de concerts... et publicité !). Il suffit donc de demander à ces sociétés (d'où viendront la majorité des upload) de compter. Ensuite on applique un petit log (parce qu'à la proportionnel, ou, pire, dans le système actuel, seuls les quelques artistes très connus touchent des royalties) et on convertit en euros de façon à ce que toute la taxe soit reversée. Un jeu d'enfant.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Et pour la répartition, on fait comment ? via un logiciel unique qui trace et compte les oeuvres ? 
> 
> Si l'échange de contenu artistique est rendu libre, il y aura très vite des sociétés qui créeront des sites Web proposant de tels fichiers (avec tout ce qui s'en suit : commentaires d'utilisateurs, proposition de titres en rapport avec tes goûts, vente de place de concerts... et publicité !). Il suffit donc de demander à ces sociétés (d'où viendront la majorité des upload) de compter. Ensuite on applique un petit log (parce qu'à la proportionnel, ou, pire, dans le système actuel, seuls les quelques artistes très connus touchent des royalties) et on convertit en euros de façon à ce que toute la taxe soit reversée. Un jeu d'enfant. 

 

Il t'en reste Magic ? Ca à l'air d'être de la bonne ...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il t'en reste Magic ? Ca à l'air d'être de la bonne ...

 

je cherche encore l'argument dans cette phrase, quelqu'un peut m'aider   :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Il t'en reste Magic ? Ca à l'air d'être de la bonne ... 
> 
> je cherche encore l'argument dans cette phrase, quelqu'un peut m'aider  

 

Je sais, il n'y a pas d'arguments ... Croire qu'une telle solution serait meilleure que la solution actuelle tient de l'utopie ...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui mais bon, faut pas non plus passer en attaques personelles  :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui mais bon, faut pas non plus passer en attaques personelles 

 

Ouais j'ai abusé je suis d'accord. Mais je suis tellement sidéré qu'on puisse défendre un tel procédé, qui dénote une confiance sidérante dans la nature humaine, que bon voilà quoi. Désolé Magic   :Embarassed: 

Je suis persuadé qu'une telle solution ne changera rien, les pirates restant tellement persuadés que les artistes gagnent correctement leur vie qu'ils prennent plaisir à les avoir. Ce qui veut dire que du jour où la licence globale entre en vigueur (si ce jour vient ... ), les pirates trouveront des moyens pour ne pas payer le supplément mais pirater quand même. Quand à rendre le paiement de la licence globale obligatoire, cette mesure s'apparenterait à de la vente forcée. Et je serais le premier à gueuler si on m'obligeait à payer cette licence globale alors que je ne compte pas en profiter. Et oui Magic, tout le monde n'y est pas favorable, moi le premier pour des arguments que j'ai déjà développé ici.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Croire qu'une telle solution serait meilleure que la solution actuelle tient de l'utopie ...

 

restons dans la merde, t'as raison.

avec un raisonnement comme ça on serait encore à tailler des silex.

les choses changent, croire qu'Internet, qui est le plus gros bouleversement social depuis les bars ou la presse, va se faire sans heurts ... ça, c'est de l'utopie.

Comme toute bonne révolution, y'aura des perdants.

Le second problème de la phrase que je cite, c'est qu'il n'y a PAS de solution actuelle.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Croire qu'une telle solution serait meilleure que la solution actuelle tient de l'utopie ... 
> 
> restons dans la merde, t'as raison.
> 
> avec un raisonnement comme ça on serait encore à tailler des silex.
> ...

 

La solution actuelle, c'est le modèle actuel.

EDIT : et j'ai PAS dis qu'il fallait rester dans la merde. D'ailleurs, pourquoi on y est  :Question:  Dire que c'est parce que les maisons de disques n'ont pas pu voulu prendre le virage Internet, c'est ne voir qu'une partie du problème : le problème est surtout qu'on est passé du stade de l'échange de musique, films avec des potes au stade industriel ou on met à disposition des fichiers avec la terre entière. Ce qui est bien différent.

----------

## lesourbe

tu peux me le détailler s'il te plaît ?

de mon point de vue, ça ressemble à ça :

tout le monde télécharge et le risque qu'ils soient pris est improbable et il est encore plus improbable qu'ils soient punis par ça.

les drms emmerdent que les utilisateurs honnêtes, les pirates sont tranquilles.

imposer une connexion internet pour lire un dvd depuis un ordinateur est légal et protégé par la loi.

bon : si on utilise un système tel que linux, une jurisprudence récente nous permet de pêter les protections à des fins d'interopérabilité.

Les utilisateurs sont mécontents des drms et freinent le développement de modèles de diffusion innovants.

Les distributeurs se sentent volés.

C'est de ce modèle là, qui n'a pas de meilleure solution ?

EDIT : j'ai rédigé avant de lire ton EDIT ... ça rend un peu tout au dessus caduque    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> tu peux me le détailler s'il te plaît ?
> 
> de mon point de vue, ça ressemble à ça :
> 
> tout le monde télécharge et le risque qu'ils soient pris est improbable et il est encore plus improbable qu'ils soient punis par ça.
> ...

 

Oulà ... Je n'ai pas dis que le modèle actuel n'avait pas de meilleur candidat, j'ai dis que la licence globale n'était pas un meilleur modèle que le modèle actuel*. Nuance ! 

*Du moins du point du vu du respect du droit d'auteur. Le partage des revenus semblant plus équitable sur le papier.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ouais j'ai abusé je suis d'accord. Mais je suis tellement sidéré qu'on puisse défendre un tel procédé, qui dénote une confiance sidérante dans la nature humaine, que bon voilà quoi. Désolé Magic   

 

Je n'ai pas pris cela pour une "attaque personnelle". Maintenant je ne vois pas en quoi la license gloable "dénote une confiance sidérante dans la nature humaine". Au contraire. Une telle solution prend en compte la situation actuelle, décrite par lesourbe, et la légalise en ajoutant une taxe qui permette la survie de la culture, et sa plus grande dissémination, tout en rendant plus éthique la distribution de l'argent et en retirant les coûts devenus obsolètes (supports matériels et distribution). En fait je dirais même que c'est l'argumentaire des maisons de disques (et de leur ambassadeur en France : Christine Albanel  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) qui relève de l'utopie ! Qui peut croire que le téléchargement de contenu soumis au droit d'auteur s'arrêtera alors que des logiciels comme GNUnet rendent la tâche d'hors et déjà impossible ? Je ne pense même pas que ceux qui promeuvent Hadopi le croient. En revanche, cela peut aider à la censure, à la publicité ciblée, etc.  :Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

L'histoire de la rémunération juste pour la licence globale, il faut pas grand chose pour que cela marche: dans pas mal de protocoles P2P il y a un point centrale qui peut élaborer des statistiques (sans faire de logs ou garder des @IPs!) pour savoir combien de fois un fichier est demandé.

Bref, à peu de frais, on peut adapter des protocoles à un nouveau type de P2P qui ne se cache plus.

Avantage et inconvénient: cela en fait un autre réseau P2P à part entière.

Idée bourrine et réellement utopique: un internet libre et soumis au cout additionnet de la licence globale, et un autre surveillé avec des outils obligatoires sans droits de téléchargement libre.

----------

## lesourbe

en fait, on est d'accord, le problème, c'est bien de respecter ce foutu droit d'auteur.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Ouais j'ai abusé je suis d'accord. Mais je suis tellement sidéré qu'on puisse défendre un tel procédé, qui dénote une confiance sidérante dans la nature humaine, que bon voilà quoi. Désolé Magic    
> 
> Je n'ai pas pris cela pour une "attaque personnelle". Maintenant je ne vois pas en quoi la license gloable "dénote une confiance sidérante dans la nature humaine". Au contraire. Une telle solution prend en compte la situation actuelle, décrite par lesourbe, et la légalise en ajoutant une taxe qui permette la survie de la culture, et sa plus grande dissémination, tout en rendant plus éthique la distribution de l'argent et en retirant les coûts devenus obsolètes (supports matériels et distribution). En fait je dirais même que c'est l'argumentaire des maisons de disques (et de leur ambassadeur en France : Christine Albanel  ) qui relève de l'utopie ! Qui peut croire que le téléchargement de contenu soumis au droit d'auteur s'arrêtera alors que des logiciels comme GNUnet rendent la tâche d'hors et déjà impossible ? Je ne pense même pas que ceux qui promeuvent Hadopi le croient. En revanche, cela peut aider à la censure, à la publicité ciblée, etc. 

 

C'est dommage que tu ne répondes pas à ce que j'ai écris un paragraphe plus bas  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Et puis licence globale ou non ça n'éradique pas la vente de support physique (cd, dvd, vinyls...) et là le modèle classique est toujours valable. (c-a-d que là c'est la major qui touche tout et l'artiste rien, c'est super)

Le soucis de la licence globale c'est que les intermédiaires entre l'état et l'artiste ce sont les majors et/ou la sacem... Or ni l'un ni l'autre n'est là avant tout pour l'artiste. Il y aura bien évidemment des abus. En fait les choses seraient à peu près les mêmes sauf... qu'il aurait une chance qu'elles soient meilleur pour les artistes. (non parce que les maison de disques elles sont là pour leur marge, pas pour que leurs artistes gagnent forcément bien ce qui leur revient). Si on voulait une licence globale juste il faudrait virer les intermédiaires cupides, en fait ce sont eux le vrai problème.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je te jure que je n'avais pas vu ce paragraphe (tu ne l'aurais quand même pas ajouté après coup ?!  :Laughing:  ) :

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis persuadé qu'une telle solution ne changera rien, les pirates restant tellement persuadés que les artistes gagnent correctement leur vie qu'ils prennent plaisir à les avoir. Ce qui veut dire que du jour où la licence globale entre en vigueur (si ce jour vient ... ), les pirates trouveront des moyens pour ne pas payer le supplément mais pirater quand même. Quand à rendre le paiement de la licence globale obligatoire, cette mesure s'apparenterait à de la vente forcée. Et je serais le premier à gueuler si on m'obligeait à payer cette licence globale alors que je ne compte pas en profiter. Et oui Magic, tout le monde n'y est pas favorable, moi le premier pour des arguments que j'ai déjà développé ici.

 

Prenons les gens qui ne vont pas dans les bibliothèques/mediathèques. Ils sont nombreux (plus nombreux sûrement que les internautes qui ne téléchargent pas illégalement des fichiers). Pourtant ils paient pour ces bibliothèques/mediathèques. Et le rapport service/coût n'est pas des meilleurs (la majorité de l'argent sert à entretenir les bâtiments, à payer le personnel, le service rendu reste contraignant puisqu'il est nécessaire de se déplacer, que l'offre n'est pas infinie, etc.). Je ne vois donc aucun problème à imposer une taxe obligatoire sur les connexions Internet qui légaliserait l'échange de contenu artistique. La quasi totalité des internautes (tous sauf toi ?  :Laughing:  ) en profiteraient et le ratio service/coût est excellent ! Par ailleurs, en supposant que la redistribution de cette taxe soit bien faite (en particulier qu'elle aille bien aux artistes et non à des intermédiaires devenus largement inutiles), c'est bon pour le développement de la culture !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je te jure que je n'avais pas vu ce paragraphe (tu ne l'aurais quand même pas ajouté après coup ?!  ) :
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je suis persuadé qu'une telle solution ne changera rien, les pirates restant tellement persuadés que les artistes gagnent correctement leur vie qu'ils prennent plaisir à les avoir. Ce qui veut dire que du jour où la licence globale entre en vigueur (si ce jour vient ... ), les pirates trouveront des moyens pour ne pas payer le supplément mais pirater quand même. Quand à rendre le paiement de la licence globale obligatoire, cette mesure s'apparenterait à de la vente forcée. Et je serais le premier à gueuler si on m'obligeait à payer cette licence globale alors que je ne compte pas en profiter. Et oui Magic, tout le monde n'y est pas favorable, moi le premier pour des arguments que j'ai déjà développé ici. 
> 
> Prenons les gens qui ne vont pas dans les bibliothèques/mediathèques. Ils sont nombreux (plus nombreux sûrement que les internautes qui ne téléchargent pas illégalement des fichiers). Pourtant ils paient pour ces bibliothèques/mediathèques. Et le rapport service/coût n'est pas des meilleurs (la majorité de l'argent sert à entretenir les bâtiments, à payer le personnel, le service rendu reste contraignant puisqu'il est nécessaire de se déplacer, que l'offre n'est pas infinie, etc.). Je ne vois donc aucun problème à imposer une taxe obligatoire sur les connexions Internet qui légaliserait l'échange de contenu artistique. La quasi totalité des internautes (tous sauf toi ?  ) en profiteraient et le ratio service/coût est excellent ! Par ailleurs, en supposant que la redistribution de cette taxe soit bien faite (en particulier qu'elle aille bien aux artistes et non à des intermédiaires devenus largement inutiles), c'est bon pour le développement de la culture !

 

Non non pas tous sauf moi, j'en connais pas mal d'autres (faut sortir un peu de sa catégorie socio-professionnelle et de sa tranche d'âge ... ) ... Et je ne suis pas d'accord sur ton évaluation du ratio service/coût, à moins d'avoir tous les morceaux encodés en MP3 512k en VBR ... Et là, ouille le temps de téléchargement ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Imaginons que l'échange de fichiers musicaux soit légalisé (les artistes étant financés par la license globale). Tu es d'accord avec moi pour dire qu'apparaissent, en quelques mois, des serveurs généreusement dimensionnés proposant des millions de titres. Une interface permet de facilement parcourir cette collection et de télécharger en quelques minutes les fichiers de ton choix avec la qualité de ton choix (même flac si tu veux). Sans parler du confort associé (typiquement les recommendations en fonction de tes achats précédents, les avis des autres internautes, etc.). De tels entreprises seraient financées par la publicité... voire même par les maisons de disques/artistes qui pourront là proposer des places de concerts.

Pour quelle raison, un internaute (quelque soit son âge et sa catégorie socio-professionnelle) continuerait à se rendre à la FNAC (ou ailleurs) pour acheter le prix fort un CD encombrant (avec l'explosion des lecteurs MP3/Ogg, le déclin des CD est déjà en marche) que le magasin n'a peut-être même plus en stock ? Si tu me répond l'amour de l'objet CD (comme il y a des amoureux de l'objet vinyl), c'est une bonne réponse... mais ça ne représente pas grand monde.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Imaginons que l'échange de fichiers musicaux soit légalisé (les artistes étant financés par la license globale). Tu es d'accord avec moi pour dire qu'apparaissent, en quelques mois, des serveurs généreusement dimensionnés proposant des millions de titres. Une interface permet de facilement parcourir cette collection et de télécharger en quelques minutes les fichiers de ton choix avec la qualité de ton choix (même flac si tu veux). Sans parler du confort associé (typiquement les recommendations en fonction de tes achats précédents, les avis des autres internautes, etc.). De tels entreprises seraient financées par la publicité... voire même par les maisons de disques/artistes qui pourront là proposer des places de concerts.
> 
> Pour quelle raison, un internaute (quelque soit son âge et sa catégorie socio-professionnelle) continuerait à se rendre à la FNAC (ou ailleurs) pour acheter le prix fort un CD encombrant (avec l'explosion des lecteurs MP3/Ogg, le déclin des CD est déjà en marche) que le magasin n'a peut-être même plus en stock ? Si tu me répond l'amour de l'objet CD (comme il y a des amoureux de l'objet vinyl), c'est une bonne réponse... mais ça ne représente pas grand monde.

 

Ce n'est pas même pas une question de l'objet CD (auquel je me suis attaché à nouveau), mais de qualité. Parce qu'entre un MP3 à 192 kbits et un MP3 à 512 k, c'est le jour et la nuit question qualité. Il faut oublier le consommateur qui va écouter son MP3 sur son téléphone et celui qui écoute sa musique sur une chaine qui coûte ton salaire annuel (au minimum). Leurs besoins ne sont pas les mêmes ...

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pour ça que le vinyl existe encore    :Surprised: 

----------

## Oupsman

Mouais, faudrait voir à ne pas oublier les mélomanes, ceux qui ne sont pas simplement consommateurs de musique mais l'apprécient vraiment. Avec ce projet de Licence globale, ils passent à la trappe, purement et simplement  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas même pas une question de l'objet CD (auquel je me suis attaché à nouveau), mais de qualité. Parce qu'entre un MP3 à 192 kbits et un MP3 à 512 k, c'est le jour et la nuit question qualité. Il faut oublier le consommateur qui va écouter son MP3 sur son téléphone et celui qui écoute sa musique sur une chaine qui coûte ton salaire annuel (au minimum). Leurs besoins ne sont pas les mêmes ...

 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Télécharger en quelques minutes les fichiers de ton choix avec la qualité de ton choix (même flac si tu veux).

 

Du moment qu'il y a une demande, il y a une offre.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Ce n'est pas même pas une question de l'objet CD (auquel je me suis attaché à nouveau), mais de qualité. Parce qu'entre un MP3 à 192 kbits et un MP3 à 512 k, c'est le jour et la nuit question qualité. Il faut oublier le consommateur qui va écouter son MP3 sur son téléphone et celui qui écoute sa musique sur une chaine qui coûte ton salaire annuel (au minimum). Leurs besoins ne sont pas les mêmes ... 
> 
>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Télécharger en quelques minutes les fichiers de ton choix avec la qualité de ton choix (même flac si tu veux). 
> 
> Du moment qu'il y a une demande, il y a une offre.

 

Excuse moi de ne pas y croire. Si la demande est trop faible, il n'y aura pas d'offres ... Surtout si ça coûte très cher pour peu d'argent rapportée ( c'est moins la capacité de stockage qui m'inquiète que la bande passante nécessaire, puisque tu sembles envisager un système centralisé)

----------

## Magic Banana

Je n'envisage rien de spécial. Je prédis juste quelle serait la façon la plus populaire (pour Madame Michu) de télécharger de la culture. Cela viendrait tout seul (puisqu'il y a définitivement de l'argent à se faire de cette façon) et ne remplacerait pas le P2P qui serait tout autant légal.

Même si l'on en reste à l'utilisation d'un système centralisé :

1) Pour les capacités de stockage, je ne crois vraiment pas qu'il existe un quelconque problème. Google est bien capable de proposer plus de 7 Go à chacun des utilisateurs de GMail (+ 1 Go pour PicasaWeb + ...).

2) Pour la bande passante, il suffit encore de voir ce que Google est capable de faire (e.g., avec YouTube) pour penser qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème non plus.

----------

## Oupsman

Oui mais google a des moyens considérables ... Et comment tu fais pour empécher les internautes d'autres pays de venir chercher chez nous ? Et sur les réseaux de P2P ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oui mais google a des moyens considérables ...

 

Quand il y a de l'argent à se faire (ce serait le cas si la licence globale était voté), les moyens pour y parvenir sont mis en œuvre. Je ne fais pas de soucis.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et comment tu fais pour empécher les internautes d'autres pays de venir chercher chez nous ? Et sur les réseaux de P2P ?

 

Mais je ne les empêche pas !  :Laughing:  Pour quelle raison refuserions-nous de partager avec les internautes étrangers ? Si pour une fois la France (à vrai dire, j'ai plus confiance en l'Europe sur ce sujet) pouvait montrer la voie à suivre...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais je ne les empêche pas !  Pour quelle raison refuserions-nous de partager avec les internautes étrangers ? Si pour une fois la France (à vrai dire, j'ai plus confiance en l'Europe sur ce sujet) pouvait montrer la voie à suivre...

 

en fait c'est ce qu'elle essaie de faire ... montrer la voie à suivre, histoire de recoler les morceaux avec les US ... 

mais ce n'est pas la voie dont tu parles.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en fait c'est ce qu'elle essaie de faire ... montrer la voie à suivre, histoire de recoler les morceaux avec les US ... 
> 
> mais ce n'est pas la voie dont tu parles.

 

Ça s'appelle lécher les bottes cette solution (pour rester politiquement correct)  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tenez vous bien : Sarkozy, président actuel de l'Union Européenne, a profité d'un mini-sommet sur la crise financière pour demander à José-Manuel Barroso l'abandon pur et simple de l'amendement Bono à la directive "Paquet télécom". Je vous rappelle que cet amendement, rendant illicite le projet de loi Hadopi, avait été voté, au parlement, à 573 voix "pour" et 74 "contre". Il y a certains pour qui le mot démocratie ne semble pas porter beaucoup de sens...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Wooof...   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

En effet.

----------

## Oupsman

Oh vache   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La lettre envoyée par Nicolas Sarkozy à José Emmanuel Baroso, président de la Commission européenne, pour le convier ouvertement à retirer de façon autoritaire l'amendement 138 (proposé par Guy Bono) au paquet telecom, a été publiée par Ecrans.fr. Je copie ici l'intégralité du paragraphe qui pointe les "menaces qui se manifestent au Parlement européen" (sic) :

 *Nicolas Sarkozy wrote:*   

> Surtout, je me réjouis que l'approche française de lutte contre le piratage, fondée sur la pédagogie et la dissuasion de préférence à la répression judiciaire, suscite une adhésion croissante des autres Etats membres. Il est toutefois crucial que la Commission soit très vigilante face aux menaces qui se manifestent au Parlement européen à l'occasion du vote du troisième "paquet telecom". Il est notamment fondamental que l'amendement n°138 adopté par le Parlement européen soit rejeté par la Commission. Cet amendement tend à exclure la possibilité pour les Etats membres d'appliquer une stratégie intelligente de dissuasion du piratage. Pour écarter l'amendement, je sollicite votre engagement personnel et celui de la Commissaire en charge du dossier, qui connaît particulièrement la situation des créateurs puisqu'elle était présente cette année encore pour les défendre, à vos côtés, au festival de Cannes.

 

Histoire de replacer les choses. Voilà ce fameux amendement qui fut adopté avec 88% (excusez du peu) des voix des hommes et femmes nous représentant :

 *Amendement n°138 au paquet telecom wrote:*   

> Aucune restriction aux droits et libertés fondamentales des utilisateurs finaux ne doit être prise sans décision préalable de l'autorité judiciaire en application notamment de l'article 11 de la charte des droits fondamentaux, sauf en cas de menace à la sécurité publique où la décision judiciaire peut intervenir postérieurement

 

Rappelons aussi que cet autoritarisme de Nicolas Sarkozy va à l'encontre des statuts de la fonction publique européenne (s'appliquant bien sûr au président de la Commission) :

 *Article 11 du statut de la fonction publique européenne wrote:*   

> Le fonctionnaire doit s’acquitter de ses fonctions et régler sa conduite en ayant uniquement en vue les intérêts des Communautés, sans solliciter ni accepter d’instructions d’aucun gouvernement, autorité, organisation ou personne extérieure à son institution.

 

Bref, un tel autoritarisme ne fait que confirmer une chose : Nicolas Sarkozy n'œuvre pas pour les citoyens. Il ne travaille que pour ses amis milliardaires (Pascal Nègre, Denis Olivennes, Arnaud Lagardère, etc.). Que cela doive passer par de le déni de nos libertés personnelles, par le non repspect des règles de l'Union et, plus généralement, de celles d'une démocratie, ne semble pas le gêner.

Je vous invite vivement à lire cet excellent article de PC Impact. Il pointe vers de nombreuses autres ressources en ligne. Citons notamment la réaction de la Quadrature du Net qui nous invite à écrire à notre tour au président de la Commision européenne.

PS: Ne pourrait-on pas sticker ce fil quelques jours/semaines ?

EDIT: Je viens d'envoyer mon courrier électronique à M. Baroso. Je le copie ici au cas où vous souhaiteriez vous en inspirer pour rédiger le vôtre (c'est très simple et rapide) :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Monsieur le Président,
> 
> Comme beaucoup d'internautes j'ai récemment lu le contenu de la lettre que M. Sarkozy vous a récemment adressée pour vous demander, avec autorité, de passer outre le vote de 88% du Parlement européen en retirant l'amendement n°138 au paquet telecom. Cet amendement représente la seconde réaffirmation, par nos représentants, de nos libertés individuelles dans le monde numérique (après la résolution du 10 avril 2008). Il ne fait, en substance, que rappeler l'article 11 de la charte des droits fondamentaux.
> 
> Que ces droits importent moins à M. Sarkozy que les revenus de quelques industriels me révolte. Qu'il ose nier le vote de 88% du Parlement est encore plus grave. Enfin, qu'il feigne d'ignorer l'article 11 du statut de la fonction publique européenne (interdiction d'accepter d'instructions d’aucun gouvernement ou autorité) complète ce tableau indigne d'un Président de l'Union Européenne.
> ...

 

EDIT2 : Merde, une répétition de "récemment" dans la première phrase !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Super la lettre!

Le fait qu'il pousse à ce point qu'une société privée ait le droit d'être considérée comme autorité judiciaire (ce que l'amendement en question interdit pour le moment) devrait vous enlevez le derniers doutes quand au bien fondé de cette idée. Pour moi il est hors que question qu'il cible le piratage (la pédophilie ou ce que vous voulez dès lors que c'est "politiquement recevable" comme terme ^^), mais très nettement à "espionner" la population sur le réseaux dans un but lucratif. Sinon et bien il donnerait les moyens à la justice d'exercer ce genre de "surveillance". Mais ça commence comme ça, ça pourrait finir à être utilisé dans des buts politique, censure... 

Bon on le savait, on voyait les idées se mettre en place. Ce qui est surprenant, là, c'est qu'il pousse à ce qu'un vote de parlement soit jeté aux oubliettes. Belle leçon de démocratie, en effet oui. Le lobbying au niveau présidentiel...

----------

## yoyo

Juste pour le plaisir de griller Magic Banana (et pour le plaisir de partager cette bonne nouvelle) :

 *Quote:*   

> La réponse ne s’est pas faite attendre de la part du président de la commission : "La Commission respecte la décision démocratique du Parlement européen. De notre point de vue, cet amendement fixe des principes importants notamment en ce qui concerne les droits fondamentaux des citoyens. Il s’agit de trouver le juste équilibre entre le respect de la vie privée, de l’accès à l’information et les droits des auteurs"

 Enjoy !

PS : j'ai mis "bonne nouvelle" en italique car je considère que la demande n'aurait JAMAIS du être faite et que par conséquent la réponse n'aurait pas du exister ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est pas que je n'aime pas être grillé mais il y a un doute sur l'origine de ce communiqué. Ne crions donc pas victoire trop vite.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon le Nouvel Obs semble confirmer l'information. Tu m'as bien grillé yoyo !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

Enfin une bonne nouvelle!

----------

## Magic Banana

Demain (samedi), action internationale pour le respect de la vie privée et la liberté d’expression :

 *Humanrights21.org wrote:*   

> Ce 11 octobre, de nombreux pays participent à une journée d’action pour défendre la vie privée et la liberté d’expression et d’information. En France, ce sera l’occasion d’exprimer le refus du fichage de la population (Edvige, Cristina, Fnaeg, Base élèves…), du puçage rfid (Navigo), du contrôle biométrique,et du contrôle des médias et de l’internet (filtrage, riposte graduée, prohibition logicielle).

 

----------

## ghoti

T'es en retard, Magic !  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Visiblement, le gouvernement français semble être prêt à outrepasser l'autorité Européenne et faire adoptier la loi Hadopi. Le 29 octobre, le Sénat l'examinera en urgence afin qu'elle passe en conseil des ministres le 27 novembre. Pourtant elle est manifestement en complète contradiction avec l'amendement n°138 du paquet Telecom qui passera, de son côté, devant la commission Européenne le 23 octobre. Là encore, ce comportement est d'autant plus scandalement qu'il est interdit par une directive européenne :

 *Article 9.4 de la directive 98/34/CE wrote:*   

> Un Etat membre doit reporter l’adoption d’un projet de règle technique de douze mois à compter de la date de la réception (…) si, dans les trois mois qui suivent cette date, la Commission fait part du constat que le projet de règle technique porte sur une matière couverte par une proposition de directive, de règlement ou de décision présentée au Conseil conformément à l’article 189 du traité

 

Je crois qu'il n'y a plus aucun doute face à un tel acharnement : notre gouvernement travaille pour les grands industriels, pas pour les citoyens (même si ceux-ci ont élu des parlementaires qui votent très majoritairement contre).

Du coup, l'association UFC-Que Choisir a adressé une courte lettre à Manuel Barroso pour l'avertir de ce tel mépris de l'autorité européenne par la France.

----------

## lesourbe

que ceux qui ont encore l'impression de vivre en démocratie lèvent la main.

histoire que je me moque de cette bande de naïfs.

----------

## xaviermiller

Faut pas tout voir en noir non plus hein, on n'est pas dans une dictature autoritaire : pas de torture, d'emprisonnements arbitraires, de muselage musclé de la liberté d'expression...

Je ferais plutôt une autre annonce : "que ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais illégalement (soft, musique, vidéo, ...) lèvent la main, que je les encourage"  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Faut pas tout voir en noir non plus hein, on n'est pas dans une dictature autoritaire : pas de torture, d'emprisonnements arbitraires, de muselage musclé de la liberté d'expression...
> 
> Je ferais plutôt une autre annonce : "que ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais illégalement (soft, musique, vidéo, ...) lèvent la main, que je les encourage" 

 

\o/

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Faut pas tout voir en noir non plus hein, on n'est pas dans une dictature autoritaire : pas de torture, d'emprisonnements arbitraires, de muselage musclé de la liberté d'expression...

 

Aaarrghh, cet appel au troll!  :Smile: 

Par un certain côté, est-ce qu'une parodie de démocratie vaut mieux qu'une dictature? Sur quels critères? 

Vais-je bientôt devoir prendre des cours pour me convertir en shadowrunner?  :Smile: 

Ok, je retourne dans ma grotte  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

L'appel au troll est énorme des 2 côtés. Qui est ce qui a décrété que la "démocratie" était le pied, le top du top de toutes façons? C'est juste le "moins pire"... et encore.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> L'appel au troll est énorme des 2 côtés. Qui est ce qui a décrété que la "démocratie" était le pied, le top du top de toutes façons? C'est juste le "moins pire"... et encore.

 

+1. Qu'on me cite une démocratie ou c'est le peuple qui dicte les lois, et on en reparle.

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

ben si vous êtes au courant, pas de soucis. Ce qui gêne, c'est qu'on essaie encore de le faire croire.

kwenspc, j'crois que c'est churchill qu'il l'a dit le premier.

 *Quote:*   

> It has been said that democracy is the worst form of government except all the others that have been tried.

 

Sans jouer au troll manichéiste (comme on voit outre-atlantique) et d'opposer democratie et totalitarisme, un système politique qui protège le peuple est bien loin de ce qu'on voit chez nous ... et chez d'autres d'ailleurs.

La démocratie nécessite des citoyens (je mets l'accent sur le mot précédent) instruits et une presse libre, riche et indépendante ... sinon c'est pas la peine.

M'enfin, j'utilisais cette formule pour dénoncer les méthodes cavalières de notre bien-aimé président face aux institutions européennes.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> kwenspc, j'crois que c'est churchill qu'il l'a dit le premier.

 

En fait, c'est aussi ce que dit, plus ou moins, Jean-Jacques Rouseau dans son Contrat Social. En fait, il dit que c'est le meilleur régime (celui qu'il conseille en tout cas) du fait du moindre rique qu'encourt le citoyen. Selon lui le meilleur régime est la royauté mais c'est aussi le plus dangereux car il peut se transformer en tyranie. Selon Rousseau, toujours, nous ne pouvons pas qualifier notre régime politique de démocratie (le seul véritable exemple de démocratie que nous ayons étant la cité antique d'Athène). Il s'agit plutôt d'une oligarchie (un moyen terme entre royauté et démocratie, moins dangereux que la royauté mais plus que la démocratie).

Toujours est-il qu'ici nous sommes du mauvais côté : notre régime politique est perverti. Les conséquences ne sont donc pas aussi néfastes qu'en royauté, mais elles sont néfastes tout de même !

J'espère ne pas avoir écrit trop de bêtises. J'ai lu le Contrat Social il y a assez longtemps...

----------

## Magic Banana

La commission européenne vient d'approuver le paquet Telecom (avec l'amendement 138). Il est donc, comme je l'expliquais plus tôt, interdit au gouvernement de continuer le processus d'adaoption de loi "Création et Internet" (ou "Hadopi" ou "riposte graduée"... appelez la comme bon vous semble) qui va à l'encontre de cet amendement. Pourtant le Sénat l'examinera bien le 29 octobre prochain. Christine Albanel explique que, je cite, "la liberté de communication ne peut être invoquée pour faire échec aux droits de propriété intellectuelle". Elle ommet simplement le fait qu'il ne s'agit pas là de la seule liberté de communiquer mais aussi des droits (fondamentaux) à la vie privée et à la présomption d'innocence !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

En parlant de présomption d'innocence, The Pirate Bay pointe du doigt les limites du projet de loi HADOPI en prévoyant d'ajouter à ses trackers des blocs d'IP fictives (mais pouvant appartenir à quelqu'un). Ainsi, une personne n'ayant jamais utilisé de fichiers torrents peut recevoir un recommandé l'informant que son accès sera coupé ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ça se passe ici : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/10885-The-Pirate-Bay-rend-la-riposte-graduee-dangereuse-pour-tous.html.

Et apparemment,  *Quote:*   

> Confronté au problème, le ministère de la Culture a eu comme seule réponse, rapidement abandonnée, de proposer aux accusés de fournir à l’Hadopi une preuve de leur bonne foi en produisant leur disque dur vierge de tout fichier contrefait.

 D'une part la présomption d'innocence a totalement disparue (c'est l'accusé doit prouver sa bonne foi et pas l'HADOPI qui doit prouver sa culpabilité) et d'autre part la réponse est parfaitement stupide ! Primo, n'importe qui peut se procurer un disque dur vierge de tout fichier contrefait et le leur fournir; secundo, ça prive de l'usage de son ordinateur personnel pour une durée indéterminée (une compensation devra être prévue en cas d'erreur avérée de l'HADOPI); tertio, je vois mal des personnes n'ayant aucune connaissance en informatique et accusées à tort démonter leur ordinateur.

Il faudrait expliquer à nos chers dirigeants qu'il y a une différence entre persévérance et entêtement ! Leur projet de loi est inadapté, couteux et bafoue les droits fondamentaux des citoyens. J'espère sincèrement qu'ils ne continuent pas dans cette voie uniquement pour "sauver la face" ...

Enjoy !

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En parlant de présomption d'innocence, The Pirate Bay pointe du doigt les limites du projet de loi HADOPI en prévoyant d'ajouter à ses trackers des blocs d'IP fictives (mais pouvant appartenir à quelqu'un). Ainsi, une personne n'ayant jamais utilisé de fichiers torrents peut recevoir un recommandé l'informant que son accès sera coupé ...   

 

Une équipe universitaire a démontré qu'on pouvait complètement mettre une adresse spoofée dans un tracker à distance.

chez eux un AP et une imprimante ont reçu des lettres de la RIAA.

----------

## gregool

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une équipe universitaire a démontré qu'on pouvait complètement mettre une adresse spoofée dans un tracker à distance.
> 
> chez eux un AP et une imprimante ont reçu des lettres de la RIAA.

 

Ils vont se tourner en ridicule avec leur projet qui ne tient pas du tout la route, et qui sous fond de défense de propriété intellectuelle n’est autre qu’un lobbyisme gras de la part d’une industrie musicale mourante.

Vive l’autoproduction des artistes…

Mais je plussoie yoyo, je suis certain qu’ils iront au bout de leur ânerie sans s’apercevoir qu’ils ont déjà perdu toute crédibilité.

----------

## CryoGen

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   En parlant de présomption d'innocence, The Pirate Bay pointe du doigt les limites du projet de loi HADOPI en prévoyant d'ajouter à ses trackers des blocs d'IP fictives (mais pouvant appartenir à quelqu'un). Ainsi, une personne n'ayant jamais utilisé de fichiers torrents peut recevoir un recommandé l'informant que son accès sera coupé ...    
> 
> Une équipe universitaire a démontré qu'on pouvait complètement mettre une adresse spoofée dans un tracker à distance.
> 
> chez eux un AP et une imprimante ont reçu des lettres de la RIAA.

 

Tu as vérifié l'eeprom de l'imprimante ? Y a peut-etre des fichier contrefait dedans ! </mode albanel>  :Laughing: 

C'est terrible quand même d'etre incompétant à ce point et surtout, d'être coupable par défaut :/

Ca avait déjà commencé avec leur conneries de taxe sur les support (officiellement pour la copie privée... mais dès qu'on interview un politique impliqué dans la masquarade ou un major ca devient une aide contre le piratage et la baisse des vente de CD de la star'ac)

----------

## lesourbe

 *gregool wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   
> 
> Une équipe universitaire a démontré qu'on pouvait complètement mettre une adresse spoofée dans un tracker à distance.
> 
> chez eux un AP et une imprimante ont reçu des lettres de la RIAA. 
> ...

 

je redis, ils s'en foutent de la crédibilité ... ce qui compte c'est le pied dans la porte.

les trucs que la morale réprouve (pedoporno, haine raciale, ...) -> copyright -> contenu subversif -> l'info indépendante ou autres contre-pouvoirs

croyez-moi, on y viendra.

----------

## gregool

Je te crois sans soucis, c'est comme tu dis le pieds dans la porte, après ça c'est no limit...je suis tout à fait d'accord

----------

## ppg

C'est quand même pitoyable les attaques de la RIAA, ça ferait presque rire si c'était aussi grave.

C'est dingue plus les années passent et plus leurs annonces deviennent énormes et grossières, le tout pour sauver un modèle économique invivable sur le long terme.

Moi je donne mon disque dur quand ils veulent, mais sans le mot de passe du crypto loop aussi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Visiblement, le gouvernement français semble être prêt à outrepasser l'autorité Européenne et faire adoptier la loi Hadopi. Le 29 octobre, le Sénat l'examinera en urgence afin qu'elle passe en conseil des ministres le 27 novembre.

 

Bon j'avais écrit un peu vite que ce projet de loi serait examiné en urgence... maintenant c'est un fait avéré. Il faut profiter de la crise (les media ont d'autres chats à fouetter)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Par ailleurs, on apprend que le filtrage concernera aussi l'industrie cinématographique et du logiciel.

EDIT : Sinon, vous avez vu ce que propose des petits artistes (qui, au passage, ne savent pas faire un site Web). Ils invitent aussi à signer leur pétition intitulée "téléchargez-moi".

----------

## Magic Banana

Aujourd'hui, la loi "Création et Internet" a dûe être examinée par le Sénat. Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de nouvelles quant à ce qui s'est dit. Toutefois, la Commission des affaires culturelles du Sénat s'est récemment exprimée sur la solution technique à apporter. Il y a, en effet, un problème à faire confiance à la correspondance adresse IP/Utilisateur (piratage de connexions sans fil). Résultat : soit on accepte le risque, soit on accepte d'installer sur son système un spyware (ils appellent ça "logiciel de sécurisation" !  :Rolling Eyes:  ) qui envoie vers son "éditeur" (qui ne semble donc pas être l'État mais bien, comme on le disait déjà, une entité privée) des information sur tout ce que vous télécharger sur votre système. Nul besoin de vous dire que ce logiciel serait privateur (et peut-être même pas disponible sur GNU/Linux ?, BSD ?, BeOS ?; etc.) et que ses mises à jour seront obligatoires. Vous ne trouvez pas que l'on se rapproche de 1984 ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sur la chaîne parlementaire, il est, en ce moment, question du débat au Sénat sur cette loi !

----------

## Magic Banana

Compte-rendu des 5-10 minutes consacrés au sujet sur la chaîne parlementaire : une honte.

Il y avait trois personnes invitées :

1) Un réalisateur originaire d'un pays sous dictature (et qui nous dit donc qu'il sait ce que veut dire le mot "liberticide"). Il nous explique en gros que la liberté c'est celle de faire de l'argent avec le produit de la création (il parlait d'un "pacte républicain"... qui m'est parfaitement inconnu). Il nous a même expliqué qu'en téléhargeant illégalement (chiffres inventés à l'appui : 400 000 téléchargements par jours), on tuait les films seuls à même de nous ouvrir les yeux sur les travers de la société. Donc, selon lui, on y perd en liberté. Si je résume : "laisser vous surveiller pour plus de liberté" (quand je vous disais qu'on en arrive à des affirmations à la 1984). C'est, de loin, celui qui a parlé le plus. Par ailleurs il n'y connaissait strictement rien en informatique. Il nous expliquait notamment qu'il est impossible de copier un DVD (il a visiblement pas trop compris d'où viennent les fichiers circulant illégallement sur Internet...).

2) Une représentante des FAI qui a seulement dit que les FAI feront ce que demande le législateur.

3) Un  jeune homme (censé être opposé à la loi) qui a seulement trouvé à dire que le prix des CDs et des fichiers en téléchargement légal est trop élevé pour remplir un iPod ! Crétin ! Heuresement un internaute a eu la bonne idée de signaler que les DRMs posaient problème. Là notre jeune homme d'expliquer qu'il est plus pratique de télécharger ilégalement que de télécharger sur des sites légaux. C'est tout ! Bref, la chaîne parlemantaire a réussi à inviter quelqu'un qui, pour s'opposer au projet de loi, n'a jamais utilisé le mot "liberté", "présemption d'innocence" ou "surveillance". Pourtant il me semble que l'April ou la Quadrature du Net font suffisamment de bruit pour être visibles et donc invités...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Un  jeune homme (censé être opposé à la loi) qui a seulement trouvé à dire que le prix des CDs et des fichiers en téléchargement légal est trop élevé pour remplir un iPod ! Crétin ! Heuresement un internaute a eu la bonne idée de signaler que les DRMs posaient problème. Là notre jeune homme d'expliquer qu'il est plus pratique de télécharger ilégalement que de télécharger sur des sites légaux. C'est tout ! Bref, la chaîne parlemantaire a réussi à inviter quelqu'un qui, pour s'opposer au projet de loi, n'a jamais utilisé le mot "liberté", "présemption d'innocence" ou "surveillance". Pourtant il me semble que l'April ou la Quadrature du Net font suffisamment de bruit pour être visibles et donc invités...

 

C'est marrant, ces arguments me rappelent ceux des majors pour justifier "qu'on est tous des pirates"

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui veulent les textes officiels, ils sont maintenant disponibles.

Pour appuyer cela, Christine Albanel lance http://jaimelesartistes.org/

Visiblement, elle a besoin de se justifier. En effet, le tout premier onglet, intitulé "Création et Internet", liste "Dix idées fausses sur le projet de loi". Personnellement j'y compte "Neuf vaies menaces du projet de loi". Seule la huitième affirmation est vraie. Enfin bon il n'en sont pas à un mensonge près lorsqu'il s'agit de garantir les revenus de ces chers industriels. Ah, oui, à ce propos, le troisième onglet présente "l'offre de téléchargement légal" (j'aurais mis un "e" à légal mais il n'y en as pas sur le site ?!). On y trouve par exemple des liens vers les sites de la FNAC, de Virgin et de toutes les majors. Pas mal pour un site construit grace à nos impôts.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pour ceux qui croient qu'il n'existe pas d'alternative, je vous signale la sortie du livre "Internet et Création" de Philippe Aigrain sous licence Creative Commons BY-NC-ND. Si vous ne voulez pas acheter la version papier (10€), vous pouvez aussi télécharger (légalement  :Wink:  ) le PDF.

----------

## ppg

Moi je suis presque sourd maintenant, ça me fait tellement mal de payer un album de musique 20€ alors que même pas 2€ vont revenir à l'artiste dessus. Avant j'achetais beaucoup de musique mais maintenant qu'il y a leurs DRM à la … et les rootkits dans les cds sony, ça donne plus envie d'acheter de la musique. Depuis j'ai redécouvert la radio, mais bon c'est pas la panacé pour les audiophiles (que je ne suis pas).

Bref c'est encore de l'argent du contribuable qui [r]passe par la fenêtre [/r]dans les effets d'annonces pour l'industrie « vitale » du disque ; mais c'est à la mode en ce moment : des milliards pour les banques mais combien d'aide pour les mecs qui se retrouvent à la porte de chez eux parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus rembourser un crédit pris sur 30 ans ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y avait encore plus intéressant à trouver sur le site promu par Christine Albanel ! Dans les sources HTML, on pouvait en effet lire le nom de nombreux autres industriels.

On préfera le site Ca-va-couper.fr, publié par l'UFC-Que Choisir, drôle et tellement plus vrai. L'association s'amuse à reprendre les articles du site officiel avec notamment "La loi Création et Internet en 10 questions". Du coup, je découvre que même le huitième point du site officiel est menteur : dans le cas de l'ADSL non dégroupé, les utilisateurs se verront coupé à la fois Internet et téléphone.

----------

## Dominique_71

Je constate ici qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures. Une raison de plus pourquoi vous ne me lisez plus sur le forum francophone. Pour reprendre ce qu'un des modos francais me disait au sujet d'un autre sujet : 

 *Quote:*   

> Ton sujet ne se rapporte pas à Gentoo et ne demande pas d'aide, donc il n'a rien à faire là. 

 

A bon entendeur, salut !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y avait encore plus intéressant à trouver sur le site promu par Christine Albanel ! Dans les sources HTML, on pouvait en effet lire le nom de nombreux autres industriels.
> 
> On préfera le site Ca-va-couper.fr, publié par l'UFC-Que Choisir, drôle et tellement plus vrai. L'association s'amuse à reprendre les articles du site officiel avec notamment "La loi Création et Internet en 10 questions". Du coup, je découvre que même le huitième point du site officiel est menteur : dans le cas de l'ADSL non dégroupé, les utilisateurs se verront coupé à la fois Internet et téléphone.

 

Tellement plus vrai je sais pas ... Mais indéniablement caricatural et limite déformant de la réalité par certains points ...  

- En particulier, ils insèrent une notion de double peine (coupure de l'accès puis condamnation éventuelle au pénal), qui, si je ne m'abuse, est contraire au droit français (mais là, si un juriste pouvait en dire plus sur le sujet). Mais pour en arriver ne serait-ce qu'à la coupure de l'accès, il aura fallu passer outre deux avertissements fermes. Faut vraiment le vouloir quand même. A contrario, à l'heure actuelle, on est potentiellement condamnable sans avertissement. Mais c'est vrai que la "repression graduée" est néfaste  :Rolling Eyes: 

- Le point numéro 2 (page Le projet de loi Création et Internet en 10 questions) me fait rire. Ca n'a jamais été interdit et j'aimerais bien qu'on me dise où c'est interdit dans la future loi ... 

- Ce qui me gène aussi considérablement, c'est qu'en voulant plomber les maisons de disques, les "téléchargeurs" plombent aussi les artistes. Ben ouais, les maisons de disques se portent assez bien quand même (et là je suis d'accord avec l'UFC), les innombrables sonneries de téléphone que vous téléchargez leur rapportant une manne assez conséquente. Les seuls perdants dans le téléchargement" illégal sont les interprètes et les auteurs. 

- Ils reviennent encore et toujours sur cette grosse connerie de DRM. Faudra bien qu'un de ces jours ils se fourrent dans le crâne que ça n'emmerde plus personne depuis longtemps, tout le monde ayant appris depuis le temps au minimum à graver un CD et à le ripper après. Ca devient franchement agaçant. 

- Qu'on développe d'autres modèles je suis pour. Mais par pitié, qu'on ne parle pas la licence globale  ... Ca ne changera rien, et les principaux perdants seront encore et toujours les artistes. Un modèle qui serait considérablement plus viable à mon avis, c'est que les artistes vendent leurs morceaux directement par Internet, sans passer par un quelconque intermédiaire. Mais pour cela, il faudrait qu'ils en aient les coronès ... C'est pas gagné  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Le point numéro 2 (page Le projet de loi Création et Internet en 10 questions) me fait rire. Ca n'a jamais été interdit et j'aimerais bien qu'on me dise où c'est interdit dans la future loi ... 

 

Ils vont filtrer tout ce qui entre et sort de tes machines pour y chercher des contenus copyrightés. Si tu envoies un fichier musical par mail, ou si tu mets le à disposition pour ta famille uniquement sur un serveur FTP, tu risques la condamnation.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Ce qui me gène aussi considérablement, c'est qu'en voulant plomber les maisons de disques, les "téléchargeurs" plombent aussi les artistes. Ben ouais, les maisons de disques se portent assez bien quand même (et là je suis d'accord avec l'UFC), les innombrables sonneries de téléphone que vous téléchargez leur rapportant une manne assez conséquente. Les seuls perdants dans le téléchargement" illégal sont les interprètes et les auteurs. 

 

Non. En moyenne l'artiste principal touche 4% du prix de vente d'un CD (les artsites secondaires, par exemple les musiciens derrière un chanteur, rien !). Et encore c'est une moyenne. Seuls les superstars peuvent négocier leur contrat et vraiment gagner de l'argent via la vente de disque (en plus de ce qu'ils gagnent via la SACEM). Les autres vivent (ou ne vivent pas) de leurs concerts. C'est tout !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Ils reviennent encore et toujours sur cette grosse connerie de DRM. Faudra bien qu'un de ces jours ils se fourrent dans le crâne que ça n'emmerde plus personne depuis longtemps, tout le monde ayant appris depuis le temps au minimum à graver un CD et à le ripper après. Ca devient franchement agaçant. 

 

Obliger les utilisateur à graver un CD puis à le ripper, c'est ce que j'appelle "emmerder le monde". Le DRM c'est l'anti-feature par excellence. Des gens qui travaille pour limiter ce que tu pourrais faire sans leur travail. C'est une honte.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Qu'on développe d'autres modèles je suis pour. Mais par pitié, qu'on ne parle pas la licence globale  ... Ca ne changera rien, et les principaux perdants seront encore et toujours les artistes. Un modèle qui serait considérablement plus viable à mon avis, c'est que les artistes vendent leurs morceaux directement par Internet, sans passer par un quelconque intermédiaire. Mais pour cela, il faudrait qu'ils en aient les coronès ... C'est pas gagné 

 

Je le répète,l'immense majorité des artistes, aujourd'hui, ne gagnent de l'argent que lors des concerts. Seules les superstars ont à y perdre. Les autres ne peuvent qu'espérer que la répartition des revenus d'une éventuelle licence globale soit plus équitable que celle qui est la règle sur la vente des CDs (un reversement direct aux artistes et qui suivrait un logarithme de la popularité... on peut rêver !).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ils vont filtrer tout ce qui entre et sort de tes machines pour y chercher des contenus copyrightés. Si tu envoies un fichier musical par mail, ou si tu mets le à disposition pour ta famille uniquement sur un serveur FTP, tu risques la condamnation.
> 
> 

 

Mais bien sûr ... Répond à la seconde partie de la question, et dis moi ou c'est dans le projet de loi. J'ai pas vu ça moi  :Mr. Green: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Non. En moyenne l'artiste principal touche 4% du prix de vente d'un CD (les artsites secondaires, par exemple les musiciens derrière un chanteur, rien !). Et encore c'est une moyenne. Seuls les superstars peuvent négocier leur contrat et vraiment gagner de l'argent via la vente de disque (en plus de ce qu'ils gagnent via la SACEM). Les autres vivent (ou ne vivent pas) de leurs concerts. C'est tout !
> 
> 

 

Les priver de ces 4% c'est déjà dégueulasse. Mais justifier qu'on télécharge parce qu'ils ne touchent que 4% ça dépasse l'entendement  :Exclamation: 

PS : les musiciens derrière le chanteur sont rémunérés à la prestation, ils ont étés payés lorsqu'ils ont joués. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obliger les utilisateur à graver un CD puis à le ripper, c'est ce que j'appelle "emmerder le monde". Le DRM c'est l'anti-feature par excellence. Des gens qui travaille pour limiter ce que tu pourrais faire sans leur travail. C'est une honte.
> 
> 

 

Des gens qui travaillent pour limiter le partage des fichiers non autorisé ... Pas de bol, leur technique n'emmerde que ceux qui savent rien faire derrière un ordinateur. Supprimer les DRMs ? Non, définitivement non  :Exclamation:  Les rendre plus fluide pour l'utilisateur honnête, ouais là je suis pour à 300% (encore que moi ça m'emmerde plus depuis que j'ai acheté le logiciel qui-va-bien ... )

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je le répète,l'immense majorité des artistes, aujourd'hui, ne gagnent de l'argent que lors des concerts. Seules les superstars ont à y perdre. Les autres ne peuvent qu'espérer que la répartition des revenus d'une éventuelle licence globale soit plus équitable que celle qui est la règle sur la vente des CDs (un reversement direct aux artistes et qui suivrait un logarithme de la popularité... on peut rêver !).

 

Ca s'appele "réver tout éveillé" ça. Une fois de plus, ça dénote une confiance dans le genre humain qui me sidère. A partir du moment où cela sera mis en place, les pirates de tout bord trouveront un moyen de contourner les mesures de protections, pour priver les artistes du revenu qu'ils pourraient toucher. A moins bien sûr qu'on répartisse les revenus tirés de la licence globale à la hâche, sans parler du tout de popularité. 

La solution d'un moyen de distribution parallèle aux maisons de disques est à mon sens bien meilleur, car elle ne remet pas en cause aussitôt le modèle existant, elle le laisse juste mourir de sa belle mort. C'est déjà en cours. Il reste juste à amplifier le mouvement. 

Bon, quand je vois le monde présent au rayon CD dans un grand magasin en plein milieu de matinée, je révise un peu mon jugement : les CD ont baissés (il n'y a encore que le dernier album d'un chanteur qui soit à 20€) et beaucoup de gens achètent ces CD à 9€, voire moins. Peut être que là aussi les distributeurs et grossistes ont enfin compris quelque chose ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Ils vont filtrer tout ce qui entre et sort de tes machines pour y chercher des contenus copyrightés. Si tu envoies un fichier musical par mail, ou si tu mets le à disposition pour ta famille uniquement sur un serveur FTP, tu risques la condamnation. 
> 
> Mais bien sûr ... Répond à la seconde partie de la question, et dis moi ou c'est dans le projet de loi. J'ai pas vu ça moi  

 

Du moment que tout est filtré, comment veux-tu qu'il en soit autrement ? Comment pourrais-t-il s'avoir que l'IP vers laquelle tu envoies est de ta famille ou un parfait inconnu ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Non. En moyenne l'artiste principal touche 4% du prix de vente d'un CD (les artsites secondaires, par exemple les musiciens derrière un chanteur, rien !). Et encore c'est une moyenne. Seuls les superstars peuvent négocier leur contrat et vraiment gagner de l'argent via la vente de disque (en plus de ce qu'ils gagnent via la SACEM). Les autres vivent (ou ne vivent pas) de leurs concerts. C'est tout !
> 
>  
> 
> Les priver de ces 4% c'est déjà dégueulasse. Mais justifier qu'on télécharge parce qu'ils ne touchent que 4% ça dépasse l'entendement 
> ...

 

Sauf que tu ne te fais pas d'argent avec les concerts tant que personne ne te connait. L'échange gratuit de fichiers sur Internet permet de se faire connaître. C'est une chance inouïe pour les petits artistes. Les empêcher de se faire connaître, ça c'est dégeulasse.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Obliger les utilisateur à graver un CD puis à le ripper, c'est ce que j'appelle "emmerder le monde". Le DRM c'est l'anti-feature par excellence. Des gens qui travaille pour limiter ce que tu pourrais faire sans leur travail. C'est une honte.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Cette attitude élitiste n'est vraiment pas à ton honneur. Chaque citoyen devrait être égal devant l'accès à la culture.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Je le répète,l'immense majorité des artistes, aujourd'hui, ne gagnent de l'argent que lors des concerts. Seules les superstars ont à y perdre. Les autres ne peuvent qu'espérer que la répartition des revenus d'une éventuelle licence globale soit plus équitable que celle qui est la règle sur la vente des CDs (un reversement direct aux artistes et qui suivrait un logarithme de la popularité... on peut rêver !). 
> 
> Ca s'appele "réver tout éveillé" ça. Une fois de plus, ça dénote une confiance dans le genre humain qui me sidère. A partir du moment où cela sera mis en place, les pirates de tout bord trouveront un moyen de contourner les mesures de protections, pour priver les artistes du revenu qu'ils pourraient toucher. A moins bien sûr qu'on répartisse les revenus tirés de la licence globale à la hâche, sans parler du tout de popularité. 

 

On en a déjà parler. Je me répète : en quoi légaliser les comportement actuel en assurant les revenus des artistes via une taxe est utopiste. L'argent issu de la vente de CDs/morceaux sur Internet ne nourrit pas les artistes (sauf superstars). Cela ne peut donc qu'être bénéfique pour la culture (sans même parler de la large diffusion de ces œuvres qui est impossible avec la vente de CDs beaucoup trop chers pour une majorité de citoyens).

Ce qui est utopiste c'est de croire que l'on peut empêcher l'échange de fichiers sur Internet (voir par exemple GNUnet). D'ailleurs tu semble d'accord sur ce point.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> La solution d'un moyen de distribution parallèle aux maisons de disques est à mon sens bien meilleur, car elle ne remet pas en cause aussitôt le modèle existant, elle le laisse juste mourir de sa belle mort. C'est déjà en cours. Il reste juste à amplifier le mouvement. 

 

Peut-être. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que le projet de loi actuel, liberticide, n'est absolument pas satisfaisant et n'aidera ni les petits artistes ni l'accès à la culture par le plus grand nombre. Sa raison d'être est de maintenir en vie des maisons de disques, devenues largement inutiles, qui rechignent à adapter leur business model aux données actuelles.Last edited by Magic Banana on Mon Nov 03, 2008 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sauf que tu ne te fais pas d'argent avec les concerts tant que personne ne te connait. L'échange gratuit de fichiers sur Internet permet de se faire connaître. C'est une chance inouïe pour les petits artistes. Les empêcher de se faire connaître, ça c'est dégeulasse.
> 
> 

 

Argument maintes fois répété et qui ne sert qu'à  se donner bonne conscience. Le bouche à oreille fonctionne aussi bien, sinon mieux. L'envoi du morceau par mail ou IM (qui était autorisé jusqu'à présent, et l'est toujours tel que je comprends le projet de loi) est un moyen tout aussi efficace. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cette attitude élitiste n'est vraiment pas à ton honneur. Chaque citoyen devrait être égal devant l'accès à la culture.
> 
> 

 

Attitude élitiste ? Peut être. N'empeche que beaucoup de ceux que je connais qui achètent leur musique sur le net ont cette attitude, et expliquent aux autres comment faire pour contourner les DRM. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On en a déjà parler. Je me répète : en quoi légaliser les comportement actuel en assurant les revenus des artistes via une taxe est élitiste. L'argent issu de la vente de CDs/morceaux sur Internet ne nourrit pas les artistes (sauf superstars). Cela ne peut donc qu'être bénéfique pour la culture (sans même parler de la large diffusion de ces œuvres qui est impossible avec la vente de CDs beaucoup trop chers pour une majorité de citoyens).
> 
> Ce qui est utopiste c'est de croire que l'on peut empêcher l'échange de fichiers sur Internet (voir par exemple GNUnet). D'ailleurs tu semble d'accord sur ce point.
> ...

 

Bien sûr que je suis d'accord pour dire qu'on ne peut pas empêcher l'échange de fichiers sur Internet. Mais ce qui me navre, ce sont les raisons énoncées pour justifier cet échange. Le prix des CD est en baisse. On trouve de plus en plus de CD à moins de 10€. CA ça permet d'améliorer l'accès à la "culture". Légaliser l'échange de fichiers est élitiste pour beaucoup de raisons, la première étant que tout le monde n'a pas les compétences pour le faire facilement et efficacement. Mais ça s'apprend vite, malheureusement. Et cela ne résoudrait pas le problème, malheureusement ... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peut-être. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que le projet de loi actuel, liberticide, n'est absolument pas satisfaisant et n'aidera ni les petits artistes ni l'accès à la culture par le plus grand nombre. Sa raison d'être est de maintenir en vie des maisons de disques, devenues largement inutiles, qui rechignent à adapter leur business model aux données actuelles.

 

Libre à toi si tu ne veux pas mettre les pieds dans un magasin, et constater par toi même que le prix des CD et DVD se casse la figure. Les vieux disques, rentabilisés depuis longtemps, sont maintenant vendus en dessous de 10€. Il semble que les distributeurs (et le reste de la chaine, puisque cela ne peut se faire sans les acteurs "vendeurs") aient enfin compris cela. J'ai recommencé à acheter des CD et des DVD pour cette raison d'ailleurs ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Sauf que tu ne te fais pas d'argent avec les concerts tant que personne ne te connait. L'échange gratuit de fichiers sur Internet permet de se faire connaître. C'est une chance inouïe pour les petits artistes. Les empêcher de se faire connaître, ça c'est dégeulasse.
> 
>  
> 
> Argument maintes fois répété et qui ne sert qu'à  se donner bonne conscience. Le bouche à oreille fonctionne aussi bien, sinon mieux. L'envoi du morceau par mail ou IM (qui était autorisé jusqu'à présent, et l'est toujours tel que je comprends le projet de loi) est un moyen tout aussi efficace. 

 

Disons que tu envoies un morceau à ton frère. Hadopi repère le morceau et tu reçois une lettre d'avertissement. Comment veux-tu qu'ils différencient le partage au sein du cercle familial du partage à tout le monde ? En croisant les IP avec le fichier Edvige ?   :Rolling Eyes:  Donc, non, ce n'est plus autorisé.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Cette attitude élitiste n'est vraiment pas à ton honneur. Chaque citoyen devrait être égal devant l'accès à la culture.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Donc on accepte l'innacceptable sous pretexte que certains savent contourner la restriction ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> On en a déjà parler. Je me répète : en quoi légaliser les comportement actuel en assurant les revenus des artistes via une taxe est élitiste. L'argent issu de la vente de CDs/morceaux sur Internet ne nourrit pas les artistes (sauf superstars). Cela ne peut donc qu'être bénéfique pour la culture (sans même parler de la large diffusion de ces œuvres qui est impossible avec la vente de CDs beaucoup trop chers pour une majorité de citoyens).
> 
> Ce qui est utopiste c'est de croire que l'on peut empêcher l'échange de fichiers sur Internet (voir par exemple GNUnet). D'ailleurs tu semble d'accord sur ce point.
> ...

 

Il ne s'agit pas du prix des CDs. Il est question de présomption d'innoncence, de droit à la vie privée, d'accès à la culture pour tous, de l'existence de financement alternatifs et tout simplement de la liberté de partager avec ses concitoyens (qui, dans une société bien construite, devrait être normal).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Disons que tu envoies un morceau à ton frère. Hadopi repère le morceau et tu reçois une lettre d'avertissement. Comment veux-tu qu'ils différencient le partage au sein du cercle familial du partage à tout le monde ? En croisant les IP avec le fichier Edvige ?   Donc, non, ce n'est plus autorisé.
> 
> 

 

tout simplement : le protocole utilisé ...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il ne s'agit pas du prix des CDs. Il est question de présomption d'innoncence, de droit à la vie privée, d'accès à la culture pour tous, de l'existence de financement alternatifs et tout simplement de la liberté de partager avec ses concitoyens (qui, dans une société bien construite, devrait être normal).

 

Bienvenu dans le monde réel. A partir du moment où une poignée de <censuré> partagent des fichiers avec la terre entière et mettent en oeuvre tous les moyens possibles pour que cela ne se voit pas, la présomption d'innocence, le droit à la vie privée vole en éclats. Oui ça me choque. Mais avant de cogner sur le gouvernement qui essaye de mettre de place de telles lois, il faudrait commencer par taper sur les vrais fautifs, ceux qui considèrent Internet comme un espace de non droit et mettent en avant des arguments fallacieux pour justifier leurs délits (mise à disposition d'oeuvres protégées à la terre entière). Le Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle existe depuis belle lurette, il n'y a pas lieu de le changer parce qu'un nouveau média apparait. L'échange de cassettes (et de CD gravés) dans la cour de récréation ou au bureau, on a tous fait cela. C'est le meilleur moyen de faire connaitre un artiste. Mettre à disposition ses oeuvres sur la mule ou sur bittorrent, ça ne le fait pas connaitre, ça lui fait juste perdre les ventes de ses morceaux à ceux qui le connaissent. Tu veux faire connaitre un artiste à un copain/collègue ? Donne lui un CD ou met à dispo les fichiers sur un site FTP privé  :Exclamation:  Ca marche aussi bien, voire mieux et au moins c'est légal. Enfin ça l'était.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux qui ont les neurones en vrac du week-end, ou bien aime bien qu'un autre digère des infos et fassent une synthèse, CPC fait un boulot pas mal sur le sujet aussi.

[Merci de ne pas y voir de pub...]

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui ont les neurones en vrac du week-end, ou bien aime bien qu'un autre digère des infos et fassent une synthèse, CPC fait un boulot pas mal sur le sujet aussi.
> 
> [Merci de ne pas y voir de pub...]

 

Effectivmeent, leur article est intéressant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mettre à disposition ses oeuvres sur la mule ou sur bittorrent, ça ne le fait pas connaitre, ça lui fait juste perdre les ventes de ses morceaux à ceux qui le connaissent. Tu veux faire connaitre un artiste à un copain/collègue ? Donne lui un CD ou met à dispo les fichiers sur un site FTP privé  Ca marche aussi bien, voire mieux et au moins c'est légal. Enfin ça l'était.

 

C'est du pareil au même. Attends, qui a dis que ça faisait baisser les ventes? les artistes eux-mêmes? ah nan c'est vrai... les intermédiaires. Qui croient qu'une copie = une vente en moins. Tu m'excuseras mais l'argument est bidon. Si ça doit avoir un impact alors il est minime, et on le sait... La FNAC elle même a fait une étude il ya de ça 2-3 ans où elle concluait qu'il n'y avait pas une baisse des dépenses mais un relocalisation de dépense dû à l'apparition de nouveau marchés. 

Attends dans les années 80 et début 90 tous le monde ne pouvait se permettre d'acheter un ordinateur. De nos jours? le marché à totalement explosé en plus de la fréquence  de renouvellement de ce genre d'achat. 

Autre marché encore plus important: la téléphonie! C'est un marché sur lequel la population dépense enormément!

Alors vente de disque en baisse? Certes. Parce que les gens piratent? Mon oeil! Parce qu'ils dépensent leur argent autrement, parce que de nouveaux marchés sont venus s'insérer dans le paysage économique. 

Les actifs ne gagnent pas plus qu'avant. Ils sont donc obligés de faire des choix dans leurs dépenses. Le sacro-saint pouvoir d'achat est même en baisse et on voudrait nous pondre des lois liberticides tout ça parce qu'un marché, parmis d'autres, vois sa participation dans les dépenses des ménages baisser. Il y a mieux: la vente de musique n'a PAS baissé, c'est la vente de CD: vieux média, qui n'interesse plus grand monde. À côté la vente de fichier audio EXPLOSE! (Apple est devenu un leader de vente de musique rien qu'avec itunes, la vente de musique sur téléphone elle aussi rapparte un max).

Certes Oupsman, il n'y aurait pas de piratage aussi facile, avec une telle outrance, les majors auraient pas grand chose à y redire et elle fermerait leur gu**le. Mais tout de même tu avoueras: nous prendre pour des idiots, ça, ils savent le faire.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est du pareil au même. Attends, qui a dis que ça faisait baisser les ventes? les artistes eux-mêmes? ah nan c'est vrai... les intermédiaires. Qui croient qu'une copie = une vente en moins. Tu m'excuseras mais l'argument est bidon. Si ça doit avoir un impact alors il est minime, et on le sait... La FNAC elle même a fait une étude il ya de ça 2-3 ans où elle concluait qu'il n'y avait pas une baisse des dépenses mais un relocalisation de dépense dû à l'apparition de nouveau marchés. 
> 
> Attends dans les années 80 et début 90 tous le monde ne pouvait se permettre d'acheter un ordinateur. De nos jours? le marché à totalement explosé en plus de la fréquence  de renouvellement de ce genre d'achat. 
> ...

 

Non ce n'est pas du pareil au même : dans le premier cas, tes amis seuls peuvent télécharger la musique. Quand tu le mets à disposition sur bittorrent ou la mule, tu le mets à disposition de la terre entière. 

L'étude dont tu parles, de mémoire, concluait que sur les 10% de chute, seuls 2,5% étaient imputables au piratage sur les réseaux P2P. 

Bien sûr que le budget des ménages n'est pas extensible et se recentre sur autre chose (DVD musicaux, sonneries, VOD maintenant ... ).

Ouais nous prendre pour des idiots ils savent faire. En particulier manipuler les chiffres. Justifier une baisse des ventes en parlant pendant une année de livraison aux grossistes et l'année suivante de vente en magasin. 

Mais une "certaine catégorie" d'internautes est tout aussi conne en leur donnant du grain à moudre. Donc arrêtez de télécharger à tout va et tout se passera mieux. Mais là en disant ça j'ai franchement l'impression de pisser dans un violon.

----------

## pititjo

Je notes deux petites choses qui me semblent tangentes :

 :Arrow:  Oopsman, tu ne trouve pas que c'est un peu étrange de soutenir les DRM sous prétexte que tu sais les contourner ? D'autant plus que c'est interdit de les contourner, voire même de parler de les contourner...

 :Arrow:  Partager un CD sur un FTP privé, envoyer un morceau par mail ou IM, que ce soit à un collègue ou à la famille, ce sont des reproduction non autorisées. L'histoire du cercle familial c'est uniquement la représentation. En gros, on a le droit de regarder un DVD avec sa famille.

Voilà. C'était juste histoire de participer au débat.

----------

## Oupsman

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Oopsman, tu ne trouve pas que c'est un peu étrange de soutenir les DRM sous prétexte que tu sais les contourner ? D'autant plus que c'est interdit de les contourner, voire même de parler de les contourner... 
> 
> 

 

Ouais c'est étrange de soutenir le principe des DRM en sachant les contourner. Mais être pour un autre système de DRM que ceux qui sont en place actuellement, oui ... Mais lesquels je sais pas ... Aucun p'tet, pour ce que cela change   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Partager un CD sur un FTP privé, envoyer un morceau par mail ou IM, que ce soit à un collègue ou à la famille, ce sont des reproduction non autorisées. L'histoire du cercle familial c'est uniquement la représentation. En gros, on a le droit de regarder un DVD avec sa famille.
> 
> 

 

La copie privée est autorisée dans le cercle familial. En clair, tu as parfaitement le droit de donner une copie à un de tes potes d'un DVD original en ta possession. La notion de cercle de famille correspondant à toute personne pouvant venir profiter de l'oeuvre chez toi. Je sais plus ou j'avais lu ça ... Mais ce n'est qu'une exception à l'interdiction de copie.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> La copie privée est autorisée dans le cercle familial. En clair, tu as parfaitement le droit de donner une copie à un de tes potes d'un DVD original en ta possession. La notion de cercle de famille correspondant à toute personne pouvant venir profiter de l'oeuvre chez toi. Je sais plus ou j'avais lu ça ... Mais ce n'est qu'une exception à l'interdiction de copie.

 

Non.

La copie n'est pas autorisée, quel que soit le cercle. La "copie privée", ce n'est plus un droit, mais une tolérance.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   La copie privée est autorisée dans le cercle familial. En clair, tu as parfaitement le droit de donner une copie à un de tes potes d'un DVD original en ta possession. La notion de cercle de famille correspondant à toute personne pouvant venir profiter de l'oeuvre chez toi. Je sais plus ou j'avais lu ça ... Mais ce n'est qu'une exception à l'interdiction de copie. 
> 
> Non.
> 
> La copie n'est pas autorisée, quel que soit le cercle. La "copie privée", ce n'est plus un droit, mais une tolérance.

 

Je le répète, tu as parfaitement le droit de donner une copie d'une oeuvre a un de tes potes, ça rentre dans le cadre de l'exception pour copie privée. Mais effectivement, la copie privée n'est pas un droit, mais une exception à l'interdiction de copie  :Arrow:  http://www.droit-technologie.org/actuality-1070/le-regime-de-l-exception-de-la-copie-privee-en-droit-francais.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Selon la jurisprudence, la copie est privée lorsqu'elle bénéficie au cercle de la famille, entendu comme un groupe restreint de personnes qui ont entre elles des liens d'amitié ou de famille (CA Montpellier  10 mars 2005). 
> 
> 

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien, et comment tu interprètes çà: http://www.01net.com/editorial/240583/le-droit-a-la-copie-privee-de-dvd-perd-une-manche-en-france/

En partant du principe qu'on peut t'empêcher de faire quelque chose, je ne considère pas que ce quelque chose soit acquis. 

--

edit: c'est d'ailleurs aussi dans ton lien. du coup, je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu démontres...

----------

## pititjo

Voila ce que dit le code :

 *Article L122-5 du code de la propriété intellectuelle (extrait) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lorsque l'oeuvre a été divulguée, l'auteur ne peut interdire :
> 
> 1° Les représentations privées et gratuites effectuées exclusivement dans un cercle de famille ;
> ...

 

Alors après il peut y avoir des jurisprudences mais c'est un domaine où tout le monde se tire dans les pâtes. Je ne conterais pas trop sur une quelconque décision précédente pour justifier l'envoi d'un fichier audio à un ami. Surtout si cette décision ne suit pas le texte à la lettre et mélange allègrement deux alinéa comme c'est le cas de celle citée dans l'article d'Oopsman que je rappelle :

 *Quote:*   

> Selon la jurisprudence, la copie est privée lorsqu'elle bénéficie au cercle de la famille, entendu comme un groupe restreint de personnes qui ont entre elles des liens d'amitié ou de famille (CA Montpellier  10 mars 2005). 

 

----------

## kopp

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Donc arrêtez de télécharger à tout va et tout se passera mieux. Mais là en disant ça j'ai franchement l'impression de pisser dans un violon.

 

Tu vois, le truc con, c'est que moi, je ne télécharge pas. Pire, j'achète même des CD de temps en temps quand j'ai pas l'impression que me faire violer serait plus agréable qu'acheter un CD à ce prix. Je vais même au cinéma, malgré le prix (9.40€ ici...) Donc non seulement je me fais entuber par les majors, sans que ça profite tant que ça aux artistes, mais en plus je dois supporter des lois qui surveillent mes connexions, mes envoies de données, qui me supposent coupable, et financer ceci avec mon abonnement internet ? alors que je dois déjà financer un soit-disant piratage en achetant mes CD et DVD vierges pour sauvegarder mes données, mes disques externes etc, sous prétexte que je suis suppose coupable de téléchargement parce que j'ai un ordinateur ? 

Si les lois étaient faites dans l'intérêt du peuple, et non des majors, cette loi n'existerait pas.

Pire quand j'achète un CD, en plus, je peux parfois pas le lire sur mon ordinateur

ALors excuse moi, supporter ce genre de loi, c'est du pipo ! ça n'empechera jamais les pirates de pirater, ils trouveront un moyen de se protéger. ça ne fait qu'atteindre à la vie priver, en plus de ne pas respecter les lois européennes, ça ne sert qu'à satisfaire les gars qui fournissent les pots de vins aux hommes politiques, parce qu'ils ont les poches tellement pleines qu'ils ne savent plsu comment faire pour les remplir un peu plus...

----------

## Magic Banana

La CNIL est opposée au projet de loi. Vu que le gouvernement refuse d'écouter l'Union Européenne ou de respecter la déclaration universelle des srtoits de l'homme (article 12 : "Nul ne sera l'objet d'immixtions arbitraires dans sa vie privée, sa famille, son domicile ou sa correspondance, ni d'atteintes à son honneur et à sa réputation. Toute personne a droit à la protection de la loi contre de telles immixtions ou de telles atteintes"), on ne voit comment il pourrait être influencé par une commission indépendante veillant aux respect de notre vie privée... Je crois que c'est clair. Pour ce gouvernement, les intérêts des industriels sont au dessus de tout.  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Oupsman : tes histoires de protocoles ne viennent de nul part (sinon, donne moi le passage expliquant cela dans le projet de loi). Échanger par mail, par FTP, par bittorent, etc. Pourquoi est-ce que le moyen d'échanger modifierait les sanctions encourrues ? Tout sera filtrer. Et compte sur Hadopi pour lire ton courrier/tes chats au passage. Avec le même raisonnement que celui d'Hadopi (tout le monde est présumé coupable), on nous expliquera que c'est bon pour le combat contre le terrorisme/la piraterie/la pédophilie/etc.

Sinon, je trouve quand même incroyable de traiter de <censuré> une personne qui met à disposition du monde entier sa culture. C'est quoi cette apologie de l'égoisme ? Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a de mauvaises lois qu'il ne faut pas en changer (autrement on en serait encore à l'esclavagisme). Et vraiment, arrête de prétendre que les petits artistes vivraient de l'argent de la vente des CD ou des téléchargements légaux. Ce n'est pas le cas. L'immense majorité de l'argent qu'ils gagnent est le fruits des entrées à leurs concerts. Donc, plus ils sont échangés sur la toile, mieux c'est pour eux. Voilà par exemple une pétition lancée par 86 artistes :

 *Pétition téléchargez-moi wrote:*   

> Le projet de loi «Création et Internet» nous préoccupe. Il est en total décalage avec notre réalité, bien loin de la «Création» et encore plus de cet «Internet» dont il prétend réguler les pratiques. Cela dit, il semble très naturel qu'une communauté de cinéastes «défendent cette loi sans réserve» et se fendent d'une tribune intitulée «Culture ne rime pas avec gratuité» dans le Monde du 8 juillet. Comme il semble naturel que l'enjeu industriel soit au cœur de cette loi.
> 
> Sauf que. Depuis les débuts du World Wide Web, nous nous sommes pris au jeu de cette mutation et existons 1.0, 2.0, et demain 3.0. Nous sommes les créateurs de demain, sans prétention aucune. Très sérieusement et depuis longtemps, nous nous posons la question du droit d'auteur, celle de la diffusion des œuvres sur les réseaux et de leur réception. Tout comme nous nous posons la question de l'économie de la création, sur l'Internet et ailleurs.
> 
> Ce projet de loi est contraire à nos pratiques, tout comme il est extrêmement méprisant des usages et totalement ignorant d'un monde simplement contemporain.
> ...

 

EDIT: Une autre réaction face à Hadopi. L'auteur insiste surtout sur le point suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Lorsqu'une population est hors la loi, il me semble plus judicieux d'essayer de changer la loi plutôt que d'essayer de changer la population.
> 
> Surtout lorsque cette population est hors la loi parce qu'elle essaye de se cultiver au delà de ses moyens financiers. 

 

----------

## Oupsman

@Magic Banana : Lis ça, deux fois, trois fois, jusqu'à l'avoir intégré et compris : 

Je n'ai jamais prétendu que les petits artistes vivaient de leurs ventes de CD, et je suis bien conscient qu'ils vivent des concerts. MAIS échanger librement leur musique sur les réseaux P2P les privent d'une partie des quelques droits d'auteurs qu'ils auraient pu toucher. Le pire dans l'hypocrisie étant les enregistrements de concerts qu'on peut trouver sur les réseaux P2P  :Rolling Eyes:  

Les instigateurs de la pétition "Téléchargez moi" sont les personnes dont je parle dans un message un peu plus haut :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La solution d'un moyen de distribution parallèle aux maisons de disques est à mon sens bien meilleur, car elle ne remet pas en cause aussitôt le modèle existant, elle le laisse juste mourir de sa belle mort. C'est déjà en cours. Il reste juste à amplifier le mouvement. 

 

Je l'ai signée cette pétition, justement parce que cela correspond aux premiers tours de clé d'un nouveau modèle. 

Moi égoïste parce que je ne veux pas partager avec le monde entier les DVD et CD que j'ai acheté et que je critique fortement ceux qui le font  :Question:  Laisse moi rire   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  J'en donne des copies à mes proches amis, à certains membres de ma famille (du moins quand je peux faire cette copie). 

@El_Goretto : la copie privée n'a jamais été un droit. Cela a toujours été une exception à l'article cité par pitijo. Et le cercle de famille n'a été "qu'agrandit" par la jurisprudence que j'ai cité.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> @El_Goretto : la copie privée n'a jamais été un droit. Cela a toujours été une exception à l'article cité par pitijo. Et le cercle de famille n'a été "qu'agrandit" par la jurisprudence que j'ai cité.

 

Tu esquives encore: ce qu'il faut voir dans ce que je cite, c'est que cercle ou pas cercle, la copie privé n'est pas un acquis. Donc je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi on en parle encore, si elle n'existe pas (puisqu'on peut en être privé, de copie privée...). Et je ne parle pas de payer une taxe...

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   @El_Goretto : la copie privée n'a jamais été un droit. Cela a toujours été une exception à l'article cité par pitijo. Et le cercle de famille n'a été "qu'agrandit" par la jurisprudence que j'ai cité. 
> 
> Tu esquives encore: ce qu'il faut voir dans ce que je cite, c'est que cercle ou pas cercle, la copie privé n'est pas un acquis. Donc je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi on en parle encore, si elle n'existe pas (puisqu'on peut en être privé, de copie privée...). Et je ne parle pas de payer une taxe...

 

Euh j'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire alors ... La copie privée n'a jamais été un acquis et je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire ... Je dis juste qu'elle est autorisé dans un cadre bien défini.

----------

## pititjo

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Donc arrêtez de télécharger à tout va et tout se passera mieux. Mais là en disant ça j'ai franchement l'impression de pisser dans un violon. 
> 
> Tu vois, le truc con, c'est que moi, je ne télécharge pas. Pire, j'achète même des CD de temps en temps quand j'ai pas l'impression que me faire violer serait plus agréable qu'acheter un CD à ce prix. Je vais même au cinéma, malgré le prix (9.40€ ici...) Donc non seulement je me fais entuber par les majors, sans que ça profite tant que ça aux artistes, mais en plus je dois supporter des lois qui surveillent mes connexions, mes envoies de données, qui me supposent coupable, et financer ceci avec mon abonnement internet ? alors que je dois déjà financer un soit-disant piratage en achetant mes CD et DVD vierges pour sauvegarder mes données, mes disques externes etc, sous prétexte que je suis suppose coupable de téléchargement parce que j'ai un ordinateur ? 
> 
> Si les lois étaient faites dans l'intérêt du peuple, et non des majors, cette loi n'existerait pas.
> ...

 

+1

Je rajouterais seulement qu'officiellement, la taxe sur les support vierges n'est pas là pour financer le piratage. Officiellement, elle est là pour compenser le fait que, quand on copie un CD pour l'avoir chez soit et dans sa maison de campagne on achète un seul exemplaire au lieu de deux. La commission qui fixe cette taxe s'est d'ailleurs récemment fait taper sur les doigts parce qu'elle prenait en compte le piratage dans ses calcul. Bien sur, tout ça n'est que la version officielle.

(C'est fou ce que le terme de pirate a pu changer de sens avec le temps. Fut un temps c'était un dangereux criminel qui faisait vraiment peur.)

Quant aux histoires de protocoles, sachant que la riposte graduée avait été annulée de DADVSI par le conseil constitutionnel parce que se focaliser sur le P2P allait contre le principe d'égalité, je ne pense pas qu'HADOPI fasse de discrimination là dessus.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> @Magic Banana : Lis ça, deux fois, trois fois, jusqu'à l'avoir intégré et compris : 
> 
> Je n'ai jamais prétendu que les petits artistes vivaient de leurs ventes de CD, et je suis bien conscient qu'ils vivent des concerts. MAIS échanger librement leur musique sur les réseaux P2P les privent d'une partie des quelques droits d'auteurs qu'ils auraient pu toucher. Le pire dans l'hypocrisie étant les enregistrements de concerts qu'on peut trouver sur les réseaux P2P  

 

Sauf que, je me répète, un artiste mieux diffusé (via échange de fichiers sur Internet) aura plus de personnes à ses concerts. Ils verront leurs donc ses revenus augmenter dans des proportions largement plus importante que ce qu'il aurait pu toucher en vendant quelques CDs supplémentaires. Autrement dit, avec une répression de ces échanges de fichiers il vendra plus de CDs mais gagnera moins d'argent. Seules les superstars (et, bien sûr, les maisons de disque/distributeurs) ont à y gagner.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sauf que, je me répète, un artiste mieux diffusé (via échange de fichiers sur Internet) aura plus de personnes à ses concerts. Ils verront leurs donc ses revenus augmenter dans des proportions largement plus importante que ce qu'il aurait pu toucher en vendant quelques CDs supplémentaires. Autrement dit, avec une répression de ces échanges de fichiers il vendra plus de CDs mais gagnera moins d'argent. Seules les superstars (et, bien sûr, les maisons de disque/distributeurs) ont à y gagner.

 

Mais bien sûr ... Maintenant le P2P remplace le bouche à oreille. Si tu ne sais pas quoi chercher sur bittorrent ou autre, comment peux tu découvrir un artiste ?

----------

## gregool

je mets mes 2cents dans la boite...

moi il fut un temps ou je fréquentais beaucoup Soulseek, et j'ai découvert enormement de groupes en parcourant la liste des partages des utilisateurs.

je cherche après un groupe disons: Crowpath (impossible a acheter en france), 3 utilisateurs ont ce groupe dans leur partage, et en parcourant leur partage je vois des autres choses que j'aime et que j'ai déja et des trucs que je connais pas, alors je DL et j'écoute, et dans ce cadre là c'est très valable.

maintenant je ne fais plus DU TOUT de P2P pour tout un tas de raison.

A coté de ça je fais de la musique en groupe, quand je vois que a notre niveau a nous deja un distributeur pour nos cd autoproduit (par choix) ils nous en prennent 50 pour 30€ et ils les mettent à 8€ dans leur bac pour les concerts qu'ils produisent.

donc pour moi, il faut arreter de gaver un intermediaire inutile et malfaisant, les artistes doivent s'autoproduire comme le font NIN ou Radiohead et surement d'autres...

et pour se faire connaitre il n'y a pas que le P2P bien evidemment il ya aussi MySpace etc... tu regardes dans les amis et ya toujours des groupes que tu ne connais pas et tu peux écouter légalement.

c'est quand meme dingue d'avoir le mot légal a coté du verbe écouter!

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bien sûr ... Maintenant le P2P remplace le bouche à oreille. Si tu ne sais pas quoi chercher sur bittorrent ou autre, comment peux tu découvrir un artiste ?

 

Heureusement qu'il y a les radios et la télé et leur abondante diversité musicale pour combler ce besoin !

il est prévu à quelle heure le concert de cannibal corpse sur m6 déjà ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Un bon article du Monde qui nous promet un débat animé au parlement début 2009.

----------

## Oupsman

Un dossier assez intéressant sur le JDN.

----------

## lesourbe

Neo : Fuck !

Morpheus : Oooooh ... yes !

Sarkozy>Europe>amendement 138>france>sega>toi

et la putain de campagne sur le contrôle parental !!! trop à point pour présenter une loi qui va nous contraindre à acheter et installer leurs merdes !

----------

## xaviermiller

viendez tous en Belgique : on a des soucis Flamands-Wallons, mais on n'a pas ce genre de crasses (heu... à moins que la SABAM imite la SACEM...)

----------

## lesourbe

Gardez espoir, l'UE tient bon :

dans le plus pur style du "choisis un doigt"

----------

## kwenspc

Ils font preuve d'imagination en ce moment c'est dingue: c'est à qui aura la loi la plus débile.

--> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39385120,00.htm?xtor=RSS-1

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà deux nouvelles intéressantes !

1) Paulo Coelho met sur son blog les liens vers tous les sites proposant illégalement ses œuvres. C'est de la bonne dissémination selon lui.

2) La cinématographie ne sait jamais aussi bien porté. +40% par rapport à novembre l'année dernière. Pas mal pour une industrie censée souffrir le martyr à cause des échanges sur Internet (sans compter que nous sommes en pleine crise du pouvoir d'achat !).

C'est bizzare ce décalage entre le discours de Christine Albanel et celui des artistes/les faits !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ils font preuve d'imagination en ce moment c'est dingue: c'est à qui aura la loi la plus débile.
> 
> --> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39385120,00.htm?xtor=RSS-1

 

celle là atteint des sommets   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après la dernière étude de l'ARCEP (page 51), 61% des plus de 12 ans ont aujourd'hui accès à Internet depuis leurs domiciles. Il faudrait que je refasse mes calculs mais le financement de l'industrie musicale (tel qu'actuellement et en supposant la fin, improbable, de toute autre forme de distrbution) via une taxe sur les connexions Internet (licence globale) devrait maintenant tomber à moins de 3€/mois/foyer.

----------

## lesourbe

Article de la quadrature du net sur la régulation de la publicité du Net

Ils reprennent l'expression que j'ai déjà utilisée du "pied dans la porte"...

les porcs, les porcs, les porcs ! les DEUX pieds dans la porte.

hmmm que j'aime ces tirades :

 *Quote:*   

> « L’absence de régulation du Net provoque chaque jour des victimes ! Combien faudra-t-il de jeunes filles violées pour que les autorités réagissent ? Combien faudra-t-il de morts suite à l’absorption de faux médicaments ? Combien faudra-t-il d’adolescents manipulés ? Combien faudra-t-il de bombes artisanales explosant aux quatre coins du monde ? Combien faudra-t-il de créateurs ruinés par le pillage de leurs œuvres ? .../...les trafiquants d’armes, de médicaments ou d’objets volés et les proxénètes ont trouvé refuge sur Internet, et les psychopathes, les violeurs, les racistes et les voleurs y ont fait leur nid. »

 

----------

## kwenspc

Sous des dehors de "protection de l'enfance" c'est l'information qu'on veut contrôler, censurer, manipuler... bientôt les cyber-taz deviendront illégales juste parce qu'elles ne seront pas soumises à une telle "surveillance".

----------

## Magic Banana

Toujours en ce qui concerne le financement de l'industrie musicale, voilà une initiative fort intéresante.

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans deux mois, le projet de loi "Création et Internet" passera au Parlement. Dans deux jours, un préliminaire (coloque) est organisé (120 invités) sous le parainage du député UMP Patrice Martin-Lalande. C'est celui qui a soumis un amendement (refusé) au paquet Telecom visant à obliger les FAI à surveiller et filtrer toutes les connexions aux pages qu'ils hébergent.

De son côté, Christine Albanel continue à être la voix des majors. Intérrogée sur l'abandon des DRMs par plusieurs plates-formes en ligne, voilà ce qu'elle dit :

 *Christine Albanel wrote:*   

> La balle est désormais dans le camp des pouvoirs publics et le vote de la loi « Création et Internet », qui institue un mécanisme progressif et dissuasif de prévention et de lutte contre le piratage, doit intervenir au plus vite.

 

Aurons-nous encore droit à un amendement Vivendi-Universal ? En tout cas, Pascal Nègre (PDG d'Universal Music France) et Laurent Petitgirard (président de la Sacem) se sont récemment vu décorés de la Légion d'Honneur.  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Jan 15, 2009 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Comment est- ce que tu arrives à lire toute ces news pour nous les rapporter, sans casser ton écran d'énervement ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Comment est- ce que tu arrives à lire toute ces news pour nous les rapporter, sans casser ton écran d'énervement ?

 

Désolé pour ton écran...  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Comment est- ce que tu arrives à lire toute ces news pour nous les rapporter, sans casser ton écran d'énervement ?

 

le fatalisme, mon grand, le fatalisme.

Toute chose bonne et innovante pour l'humanité sera détournée et corrompue par le moindre politicien qui en aura eu vent.

----------

## Magic Banana

Même les connexions Wifi chiffrées par WPA et WPA2 sont maintenant "crackables" rapidement (grâce au GPGPU si je comprends bien). Est-ce que les majors vont chercher à interdire l'utilisation du Wifi pour faciliter l'application technique de la riposte graduée (si l'on voit passer du contenu copyrighté par votre modem on vous coupe votre accès Internet) ou est-ce que des citoyens vont être condamnés pour s'être fait "piraté" leur connexion Wifi pourtant protégée de la meilleure manière disponible actuellement (WPA2) ?

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Même les connexions Wifi chiffrées par WPA et WPA2 sont maintenant "crackables" rapidement (grâce au GPGPU si je comprends bien). Est-ce que les majors vont chercher à interdire l'utilisation du Wifi pour faciliter l'application technique de la riposte graduée (si l'on voit passer du contenu copyrighté par votre modem on vous coupe votre accès Internet) ou est-ce que des citoyens vont être condamnés pour s'être fait "piraté" leur connexion Wifi pourtant protégée de la meilleure manière disponible actuellement (WPA2) ?

 

Enfin ça c'est valable pour des clées avec peu de bits d'encryption.

Si on prend une clée de 1024 bits faut quand même plusieurs années pour la craquer; à moins d'attaquer sur les faiblesses non pas de l'algorithme d'encryption, mais de son implémentation.

----------

## Magic Banana

On apprend dans cet article qu'au coloque organisé à l'Assemblée Nationale dont je vous parlais il y a peu, ni Philippe Aigrain de la Quadrature du Net (et auteur de Internet & Création sous licence CC BY-NC-ND) ni Xavier Niel (PDG de Free très critique vis à vis du projet de loi "Création et Internet") n'ont finalement été invité. Yves Le Mouel de la Fédération Française de Télécom et Edouard Barreiro de l’UFC-Que Choisir n'était pas là non plus. Bref, il s'agissait d'un débat (?) où seul un parti était présent (celui des majors, de la Sacem, de l'UMP). Ça commence bien...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Par ailleurs, je vous signale cet article d'écran à propos du très obscur Accord de Commerce Anti-Contrefaçon (ACTA) :

 *Astrid Girardeau wrote:*   

> Négocié entre les Etats-Unis, l’Europe et une dizaine d’autres pays, l’ACTA (Accord de Commerce Anti-Contrefaçon) se présente comme un traité pour l’établissement d’un « standard commun pour la défense des droits de propriété intellectuelle ». Derrière cette définition, il concernerait aussi bien le filtrage d’Internet, l’interdiction du p2p, les brevets logiciels que la fabrication de médicaments génériques. « Concernerait », car sa particularité est d’être totalement opaque. Aujourd’hui, la FFII (Fondation internationale pour une infrastructure informationnelle libre) a décidé de porter plainte.

 

Plus d'informations dans l'article (et les liens vers lesquels il pointe).

----------

## earthhandbag

que ceux qui ont encore l'impression de vivre en démocratie lèvent la main.

histoire que je me moque de cette bande de naïfs.

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Cette semaine, La quadrature du Net a publié un dossier intitulé « Riposte Graduée, HADOPI : Une réponse inapplicable, inefficace, dangereuse à un faux problème ». 42 pages, ça peut faire peur mais si l'on enlève préambule et annexe il ne reste que 15 pages.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai rarement vu un tel ramassis de conneries  :Shocked:  La quadrature du net (comme TOUS les acteurs impliqués dans le dossier d'ailleurs   :Rolling Eyes:  ) prend le dossier complètement à l'envers et fait preuve de GROSSES oeillères  :Rolling Eyes:  Ca qui nous défend ? Ben on est pas dans la merde, moi j'l'vous dis.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai rarement vu un tel ramassis de conneries 

 

En face non plus ils sont pas fins et n'affichent qu'un "beau tissus de connerie".  :Laughing: 

(Faut voir le propos des "spécialistes" et autre "experts" balancés par les maisons de disques et écoutés religieusement par le gvt). Ne serait-ce que le projet de loi lui-même.

J'ai lu en diagonale le document de la quadrature, et c'est vrai ça m'a pas l'air très rigoureux  :Sad: 

Ça part pas du bon pied.

Trop de références pas forcément fiables (une recherche par ci une recherche par là... en face c'est pareil: ils ont la même chose et tout plein de "recherche" à leur avantage aussi. À ce jeux là on pourrait tergiverser pendant des années), des affirmations sans approfondissement.

Le passage de faiblesse technique dans le juridique (garantie de confiance sur les dates elecroniques, fichier de log, des identités, des méthodes d'investigation éléctronique etc....) aurait pû être plus poussé par exemple, il y a énormément à dire à ce sujet et c'est justement un des points faible d'HADOPI, c'est LE point qui fera de toute manière que cette loi sera pas appliquable (sans parler du côut des infrastructrures)*. Et là ils ne font que survoler le sujet et encore!  :Sad: 

En fait... tout aurait gagné à etre plus poussé. Ça énumère trop de chose sans les prouver. Comme en face en fait! 

Tout n'est pas un ramassis de connerie comme dit Oupsman (il ya aussi des vérités, que d'ailleurs tout le monde connait), c'est juste que c'est balancé comme ça et hop. Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

Le chapitre "un faux problème" a pas vraiment sa place. C'est trop partisan. Il faut etre plus fin, et attaquer cette loi sur l'aspect juridique et technique. Pas besoin d'empieter sur les mêmes procédés médiatiques des gens d'en face (P. Nègere et consors etc... qui en prenant les même sources vous sortiront aussi facilement des conclusions à 180° de celles énoncées.)

Seules les annexes valent le coup en fait  :Laughing: 

*: tout ça me convaint de plus en plus qu'HADOPI est avant tout un cadeau marketing pour les grosses boites, qui  - avec les moyens actuels (si subvention de l'état il y a ça ira dans un CRM hop ^^), pas besoin d'investir plus - se feront un plaisir de mieux disséquer les échange commerciaux des clients pour mieux décider de l'offre de demain. Et non pas un outil juridique réel et éfficace.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai rarement vu un tel ramassis de conneries  La quadrature du net (comme TOUS les acteurs impliqués dans le dossier d'ailleurs   ) prend le dossier complètement à l'envers et fait preuve de GROSSES oeillères  Ca qui nous défend ? Ben on est pas dans la merde, moi j'l'vous dis.

 

Je ne vois pas la moindre connerie dans ce document... Tu voudrais bien donner un ou deux exemples ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

@kwenspc:

Pour les détails de l'approche défendue par la Quadrature du Net (et plus particulièrement de son co-fondateur Philippe Aigrain), il y a son livre "Internet et Création" (145 pages) disponible en téléchargement (mais malheureusement plus en papier) sous licence Creative Commons by-nc-nd 2.0. Je l'ai lu ce matin (en papier  :Razz:  ). On y trouve tous les détails (si vous êtes déjà convaincu par le bien-fondé d'une license globale obligatoire, sautez aux trois derniers chapitres pour les détails de sa mise en place). Mais combien de personnes vont le lire (et combien de députés ?). D'où l'utilité de documents plus courts où le recours à de nombreuses références permet d'appuyer sa position sans y passer des pages. Je ne vois pas vraiment de meilleures façons de faire. Quant à la section énumérant les études scientifiques qui montrent que les usagers s'échangeant sur Internet des œuvres sont aussi ceux qui achètent le plus de CDs, que la baisse des ventes s'expliquent majoritairement par d'autres facteurs (comme la fin de vie du CD, la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, etc.), etc., elle me paraît essentielle pour faire prendre conscience qu'Internet fait partie de la solution, pas du problème.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas la moindre connerie dans ce document... Tu voudrais bien donner un ou deux exemples ? 
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi faire, tu les lirais même pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

@Oupsman: moi ça m'intéresserait d'avoir aussi tes exemples ^^

@Magic-Banana: Ok je savais pas pour le livre. Le problème maintenant c'est la tournure des phrases et la structuration que je trouve pas super propre. Enfin ça c'est totalement subjectif. Pour la licence globale j'approuve mais on en avais déjà parlé: le soucis lors des échanges internationaux. Puisque les étrangers pourraient télécharger alors même qu'ils ne paient pas la licence.  Il est vrai que cela pourrait être édifié au niveau européen, ça règlerait un peu le problème. Mais ça reste à approfondir. 

Ah sinon pour le rapport usager/œuvres, même pas besoin d'études scientifiques: même la fnac il y a quelques années avait fait une rétrospective du placement des budgets de leur clients. Ils avaient noté ce qu'on sait déjà: un élargissement des achats (mobile, ordi, dvd ...) au détriments de la musique. (C'est implacable: vous avez 6500fr en 90, vous ne consommez pas du tout de la même manière en 2000 avec 1000€ justement parce que l'offre en produit divers et variés c'est élargie. En lisant certains arguments des maisons de disques on penseraient que nous avons ev les salaire s'élargir de la même manière que l'offre des produits  :Laughing:  )

Bon de toute manière, loi hadopi ou pas, la commission européenne l'invalidera. Ça se finira en amende journalière pour l'état et des pressions pour amender le texte. hop. Enfin je l'espère ^^'

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi faire, tu les lirais même pas 

 

bel exemple d'argument fallacieux.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour la licence globale j'approuve mais on en avais déjà parlé: le soucis lors des échanges internationaux. Puisque les étrangers pourraient télécharger alors même qu'ils ne paient pas la licence.  Il est vrai que cela pourrait être édifié au niveau européen, ça règlerait un peu le problème. Mais ça reste à approfondir.

 

Philippe Aigrain a approfondi ce point dans la section 6.5 de son livre "Internet & Création".  :Wink: 

Contrairement à ce que j'écrivais hier, ce livre est toujours disponible en version papier (je ne cherchais pas au bon endroit).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Philippe Aigrain a approfondi ce point dans la section 6.5 de son livre "Internet & Création". 
> 
> 

 

Apparament il se pose les mêmes questions pour les pays n'appliquant pas un tel système (et il n'a pas de réponse à cela d'après ma lecture en diagonale du chapitre)

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche, le pays A sera fondé à protester contre l’absence de mécanisme de financement mutualisé similaire dans les pays B, absence qui prive les créateurs et autres ayant-droits à la redevance des ressources qu’ils obtiendraient s’il en existait un.

 

C'est pour ça, ça gagnerait à être approfondit. Ceci dit, je trouve ce type d'idée plus constructive que celles qui mènent à HADOPI. On l'a déjà vu: ça ne mène à rien, DADVSI en est le meilleur exemple.

Ouais sinon Oupsman moi je veux tes exemples et tout!  tu nous la fait un peu trop langue de bois là ^^

----------

## Oupsman

Mes exemples sont déjà maintes et maintes fois répétés dans ces pages  :Rolling Eyes: 

On cherche une solution foireuse à un problème réel et tout le monde mélange allègrement des choses qui n'ont rien à voir les unes avec les autres  :Rolling Eyes: 

- Baisse des revenus de l'industrie du disque

Le budget des ménages n'est pas extensible. Certains secteurs de l'industrie de loisirs sont en hausse, au détriment d'autres. C'est purement et simplement mathématique. Cependant, certains secteurs sont en plein essort, comme par exemple les produits à forte valeur ajoutée comme les DVD musicaux. résultat, le bilan financier est loin d'être nul pour les majors. Ils ont une nette tendance à oublier que l'évolution des salaires n'a pas suivi l'évolution du coût de la vie et que le budget "musique" n'est pas prioritaire ... 

- Téléchargement "massif" de contenus protégés

Bon là on attaque le gros des trucs crades. Certains individus se croient au dessus des lois et pensent qu'Internet est une zone de non droit, ou on peut faire tout ce que l'on veut. Faux, et archi faux. Ces sombres énergumènes, non contents de donner une image faussée de la population, ne semblent pas vouloir comprendre qu'ils font du tord à ceux qu'ils disent défendre, les petits artistes, tout en donnant du grain à moudre aux majors, qui n'ont rien à foutre des petits artistes et continuent à leur proposer des contrats absolument ridicules. Ces individus ne comprennent pas qu'en fait, si ils veulent couler le modèle actuel (si tant est qu'il doive couler), ils devraient ne RIEN télécharger sur les réseaux P2P mais au contraire ACHETER -et télécharger- les oeuvres de ces artistes sur leur site perso (ou facebook ou ce que vous voulez). Je sais, je viens de dire un gros mot  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si on pouvait faire changer le comportement de ces "cons ommateurs" de musique (parce qu'on peut pas dire qu'ils peuvent apprécier les centaines d'heures de musiques qu'ils téléchargent  :Rolling Eyes:  ) on arriverait peut être a rendre tout projet de loi de cet ordre caduque. 

- Loi HADOPI

Une loi ridicule et techniquement inadapté à un problème qui demande une autre solution  :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est probablement la seule partie correcte dans les écrits de la quadrature du Net. Mais bon sang que c'est mal défendu  :Shocked:  L'angle technique (usurpation d'adresse IP) est très mal traité et surtout devrait représenter l'angle d'attaque principal de cette loi Au lieu de ça, ils défendent une autre mesure tout aussi stupide et inadaptée qui est la licence globale  :Rolling Eyes:  Ou comment rendre légal un comportement abject. 

Plutôt que de dépenser du blé dans une loi aussi stupide, ils devraient dépenser la même somme dans la promotion de plate formes de téléchargement ouvertes et RÉELLEMENT interopérable (ie qui fonctionneraient aussi sous Linux et MAC). Ils devraient subventionner l'ouverture de site de promotion pour les jeunes artistes, plutôt que de le dépenser à maintenir en vie un modèle sous perfusion  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mes exemples sont déjà maintes et maintes fois répétés dans ces pages 
> 
> On cherche une solution foireuse à un problème réel et tout le monde mélange allègrement des choses qui n'ont rien à voir les unes avec les autres 
> 
> - Baisse des revenus de l'industrie du disque
> ...

 

Donc tu es d'accord avec ce que dit la quadrature du Net (cf p.14 du dossier) ! Sauf que la quadratire du Net cite des études le prouvant et donne d'autres raisons de la baisse (toute relative) des revenus issus de l'industrie du disque :

 *HADOPI, « Riposte graduée » : Une réponse inefficace, inapplicable et dangereuse à un faux problème. wrote:*   

> – obsolescence du support CD déficit chronique d'innovation pour le remplacer,
> 
> – choix stratégiques visant à concentrer les investissements sur quelques « stars ».
> 
> – prix excessifs des CD n'ayant pas baissé en 20 ans,
> ...

 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Téléchargement "massif" de contenus protégés
> 
> Bon là on attaque le gros des trucs crades. Certains individus se croient au dessus des lois et pensent qu'Internet est une zone de non droit, ou on peut faire tout ce que l'on veut. Faux, et archi faux. Ces sombres énergumènes, non contents de donner une image faussée de la population, ne semblent pas vouloir comprendre qu'ils font du tord à ceux qu'ils disent défendre, les petits artistes, tout en donnant du grain à moudre aux majors, qui n'ont rien à foutre des petits artistes et continuent à leur proposer des contrats absolument ridicules. Ces individus ne comprennent pas qu'en fait, si ils veulent couler le modèle actuel (si tant est qu'il doive couler), ils devraient ne RIEN télécharger sur les réseaux P2P mais au contraire ACHETER -et télécharger- les oeuvres de ces artistes sur leur site perso (ou facebook ou ce que vous voulez). Je sais, je viens de dire un gros mot 
> 
> Si on pouvait faire changer le comportement de ces "cons ommateurs" de musique (parce qu'on peut pas dire qu'ils peuvent apprécier les centaines d'heures de musiques qu'ils téléchargent  ) on arriverait peut être a rendre tout projet de loi de cet ordre caduque.

 

J'ai du mal à comprendre en quoi le caractère massif ou non des échanges de contenus artistiques (par des réseaux P2P ou pas d'ailleurs) change quoi que ce soit. Soit c'est autorisé (via une licence globale par exemple), soit c'est interdit. Aujourd'hui c'est interdit et l'immense majorité des foyers connectés à Internet sont dans l'illégalité. Tu voudrais quoi ? Que ce soit autorisé dans une certaine limite ? Pourquoi organiser la rareté de la diffusion des oeuvres qui n'a de sens que dans le monde matériel (copier un fichier, immatériel, ne coûte quasiment rien) ? D'un point de vue culturel (puisque tu sembles vouloir éduquer les gens à apprécier les oeuvres qu'ils acquièrent), les échanges hors-marchés aident grandement à la diffusion de contenus artistiques moins mainstream (peu de gens achètent achètent un album d'un artiste qu'ils ne connaissent pas... d'autant plus si cet artiste n'est pas dans les bacs des revendeurs !). Je crois que personnes ne conteste cela.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - Loi HADOPI
> 
> Une loi ridicule et techniquement inadapté à un problème qui demande une autre solution 
> 
> C'est probablement la seule partie correcte dans les écrits de la quadrature du Net. Mais bon sang que c'est mal défendu  L'angle technique (usurpation d'adresse IP) est très mal traité et surtout devrait représenter l'angle d'attaque principal de cette loi Au lieu de ça, ils défendent une autre mesure tout aussi stupide et inadaptée qui est la licence globale  Ou comment rendre légal un comportement abject. 
> ...

 

Donc là encore tu es d'accord avec la quadrature du Net !

EDIT : Par ailleurs, j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il y a d'"abject" à échanger des oeuvres culturelles via Internet. Ce qui serait abjects c'est de l'interdire (quid de l'accès à la culture ?) via une surveillance des réseaux (Hadopi) ou de laisser les artistes (et ceux qui gravitent autour de façon utile dans notre monde de plus en plus virtuel) mourir (nécessité d'une licence globale obligatoire).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre en quoi le caractère massif ou non des échanges de contenus artistiques (par des réseaux P2P ou pas d'ailleurs) change quoi que ce soit. Soit c'est autorisé (via une licence globale par exemple), soit c'est interdit. Aujourd'hui c'est interdit et l'immense majorité des foyers connectés à Internet sont dans l'illégalité. Tu voudrais quoi ? Que ce soit autorisé dans une certaine limite ? Pourquoi organiser la rareté de la diffusion des oeuvres qui n'a de sens que dans le monde matériel (copier un fichier, immatériel, ne coûte quasiment rien) ? D'un point de vue culturel (puisque tu sembles vouloir éduquer les gens à apprécier les oeuvres qu'ils acquièrent), les échanges hors-marchés aident grandement à la diffusion de contenus artistiques moins mainstream (peu de gens achètent achètent un album d'un artiste qu'ils ne connaissent pas... d'autant plus si cet artiste n'est pas dans les bacs des revendeurs !). Je crois que personnes ne conteste cela.
> 
> 

 

En pratique, les utilisateurs qui téléchargent un peu de musique de temps à autre n'ont jamais été inquiétés. Avec l'HADOPI ça va changer. Parce que les téléchargeurs massifs sont noyés dans la masse. Et que peu de personnes ont compris les appels venant du gouvernement. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Par ailleurs, j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il y a d'"abject" à échanger des oeuvres culturelles via Internet. Ce qui serait abjects c'est de l'interdire (quid de l'accès à la culture ?) via une surveillance des réseaux (Hadopi) ou de laisser les artistes (et ceux qui gravitent autour de façon utile dans notre monde de plus en plus virtuel) mourir (nécessité d'une licence globale obligatoire).

 

Ce qui est abject dans l'échange non controlé[b] d'oeuvres sur Internet, c'est que les artistes, ceux là même que les utilisateurs qui échangent des fichiers disent défendre, ne touchent [b]pas un centime de ces échanges. Il y'a d'autres moyens techniques qui existent à l'heure actuelle et fonctionnent déjà qui le permettent, et cela sans rien changer ... Il suffit juste que ce modèle actuel s'intensifie pour que les majors et le gouvernement comprennent qu'ils sont sur la mauvaise piste. Mais tant qu'une minorité continuera à télécharger, les majors bloqueront sur le sujet. 

Echanger des fichiers fait certes connaitre ces artistes, mais est-ce que ça leur rapporte VRAIMENT de l'argent. Je veux dire, ces petits artistes sont la plupart du temps locaux, et donc qu'un gars de Brest télécharge leur album ne leur rapportera pas de fric si eux sont à Nice. 

La licence globale renverserait la vapeur dans l'inégalité : à l'heure actuelle ce sont les petits artistes qui pâtissent du téléchargement. Si elle est mise en place, ce seront les internautes qui seront lésés, dans le sens ou ils paieront pour un service qu'ils n'utiliseront pas forcément ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> En pratique, les utilisateurs qui téléchargent un peu de musique de temps à autre n'ont jamais été inquiétés. Avec l'HADOPI ça va changer. Parce que les téléchargeurs massifs sont noyés dans la masse. Et que peu de personnes ont compris les appels venant du gouvernement. 

 

Non. En théorie, tout le monde se doit respecter la loi DADVSI (encore heureux !) et donc le moindre téléchargement illégal pourrait conduire à la prison. En pratique, personne n'a jamais été inquiété jusqu'alors car elle est inapplicable. Quant aux appels du gouvernement j'aimerais bien que, justement, tu nous les fasses entendre. Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que tu trouves une référence du gouvernement qui expliquait qu'échanger du contenu copyrighté sur Internet, oui, mais pas trop ! Dans la bouche du gouvernement, il y a le discours des majors : des milliards (je dis n'importe quoi mais eux aussi : personne ne sait quelle quantité d'œuvres sont échangées hors-marché) de fichiers et donc de manque à gagner (alors que les études scientifiques montrent la corrélation contraire).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ce qui est abject dans l'échange non controlé[b] d'oeuvres sur Internet, c'est que les artistes, ceux là même que les utilisateurs qui échangent des fichiers disent défendre, ne touchent [b]pas un centime de ces échanges. Il y'a d'autres moyens techniques qui existent à l'heure actuelle et fonctionnent déjà qui le permettent, et cela sans rien changer ... Il suffit juste que ce modèle actuel s'intensifie pour que les majors et le gouvernement comprennent qu'ils sont sur la mauvaise piste. Mais tant qu'une minorité continuera à télécharger, les majors bloqueront sur le sujet. 
> 
> Echanger des fichiers fait certes connaitre ces artistes, mais est-ce que ça leur rapporte VRAIMENT de l'argent. Je veux dire, ces petits artistes sont la plupart du temps locaux, et donc qu'un gars de Brest télécharge leur album ne leur rapportera pas de fric si eux sont à Nice.
> 
> La licence globale renverserait la vapeur dans l'inégalité : à l'heure actuelle ce sont les petits artistes qui pâtissent du téléchargement. Si elle est mise en place, ce seront les internautes qui seront lésés, dans le sens ou ils paieront pour un service qu'ils n'utiliseront pas forcément ...

 

Parce que tu crois que sans les échanges sur Internet les artistes locaux ont des chances de pouvoir toucher un public hors de leur localité ?! Non, franchement, les petits artistes n'ont rien à perdre. Maintenant il est normal qu'ils y gagnent ! La licence globale est la voie à suivre. Une toute petite minorité des foyers connectées à Internet ne téléchargera pas (ou presque pas) même si c'est légal et paierait donc pour un droit qu'ils n'exercerait pas. Oui. Et alors ? Combien y-a-til de personnes qui ne vont jamais dans les bibliothèques ?, dans les musés ?, aux soirées du 14 juillet ?, etc. Pourtant ils paient des taxes pour que cela soient proposés à tous. Est-ce que tu penses sincèrement que beaucoup de français se sentiront "lésés" de payer 5 à 7€ par mois pour avoir le droits d'accéder et de partager, en quelques clics, tous les films, les livres, les titres musicaux, etc. ? Je lance un sondage sur le forum ?  :Very Happy: 

Quant aux "moyens techniques qui existent à l'heure actuelle et fonctionnent déjà qui le permettent, et cela sans rien changer", tu fais références aux DRM ?! Parce que sinon je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.

----------

## Dismantr

Y'a pas, je reste de l'avis de Magic Banana... Le monde a changé, les moeurs aussi : il est normal qu'une nouvelle logique encadre ce nouvel ordre -> la culture est le bien commun et s'il est accessible à tous moyennant une contribution de chacun, cela s'inscrit dans un cadre suffisamment large pour moi (cela peut d'ailleurs inclure un droit plus général envers les bibliothèques, etc...) ; après tout aucun de nous n'est parfaitement satisfait de la manière dont sont dépensés nos impots, donc, partant de là...

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non. En théorie, tout le monde se doit respecter la loi DADVSI (encore heureux !) et donc le moindre téléchargement illégal pourrait conduire à la prison. En pratique, personne n'a jamais été inquiété jusqu'alors car elle est inapplicable. Quant aux appels du gouvernement j'aimerais bien que, justement, tu nous les fasses entendre. Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que tu trouves une référence du gouvernement qui expliquait qu'échanger du contenu copyrighté sur Internet, oui, mais pas trop ! Dans la bouche du gouvernement, il y a le discours des majors : des milliards (je dis n'importe quoi mais eux aussi : personne ne sait quelle quantité d'œuvres sont échangées hors-marché) de fichiers et donc de manque à gagner (alors que les études scientifiques montrent la corrélation contraire).
> 
> 

 

Bonsoir,

On parle de quelles études ? Parce que bon on en a tellement entendu sur le sujet, tout et son contraire, que je doute de la démarche objective et scientifique des études menées.

Je vais donner mon avis sur la licence globale ; je ne suis pas prêt à payer 7€/mois pour financer les " petits artistes ". Pourquoi ? simplement parce que :

1 - je ne sais pas à qui ira l'argent de l'abonnement

2 - je me sens pas responsable et solidaire de l'échec des maisons de disques à s'adapter au marché du XXIème siècle

3 - comment savoir qui va gagner quoi, on fait ça à la popularité, au nombres de téléchargements ; dans ce cas, les petits artistes ils peuvent se brosser pour gagner leur vie avec leur musique.

4 - Les grandes offres d'abonnement sur internet sont bourrés de DRM, et on perd souvent l'accès à sa collection dès qu'on arrête l'abonnement. Vous croyez sincèrement que les maisons de disques vont enlever les DRM et vous laisser un accès libre a votre musique pour 7€/mois ? Moi j'y crois pas.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non. En théorie, tout le monde se doit respecter la loi DADVSI (encore heureux !) et donc le moindre téléchargement illégal pourrait conduire à la prison. En pratique, personne n'a jamais été inquiété jusqu'alors car elle est inapplicable. Quant aux appels du gouvernement j'aimerais bien que, justement, tu nous les fasses entendre. Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que tu trouves une référence du gouvernement qui expliquait qu'échanger du contenu copyrighté sur Internet, oui, mais pas trop ! Dans la bouche du gouvernement, il y a le discours des majors : des milliards (je dis n'importe quoi mais eux aussi : personne ne sait quelle quantité d'œuvres sont échangées hors-marché) de fichiers et donc de manque à gagner (alors que les études scientifiques montrent la corrélation contraire).
> 
> Parce que tu crois que sans les échanges sur Internet les artistes locaux ont des chances de pouvoir toucher un public hors de leur localité ?! Non, franchement, les petits artistes n'ont rien à perdre. Maintenant il est normal qu'ils y gagnent ! La licence globale est la voie à suivre. Une toute petite minorité des foyers connectées à Internet ne téléchargera pas (ou presque pas) même si c'est légal et paierait donc pour un droit qu'ils n'exercerait pas. Oui. Et alors ? Combien y-a-til de personnes qui ne vont jamais dans les bibliothèques ?, dans les musés ?, aux soirées du 14 juillet ?, etc. Pourtant ils paient des taxes pour que cela soient proposés à tous. Est-ce que tu penses sincèrement que beaucoup de français se sentiront "lésés" de payer 5 à 7€ par mois pour avoir le droits d'accéder et de partager, en quelques clics, tous les films, les livres, les titres musicaux, etc. ? Je lance un sondage sur le forum ? 
> ...

 

Personne  :Question:  Tu veux que je te retrouve les quelques jugements de téléchargeurs massifs qui ont été retrouvés et condamnés (j'en ai un en tête là maintenant tout de suite dont on a déjà parlé sur le forum)  :Question:  Loi DADVSI (qui n'a fait que modifier le CPI pour durcir les peines) ou non, ça a toujours été puni ... 

Le gouvernement a toujours dit qu'il était illégal de télécharger de la musique sur internet, mais n'a jamais poursuivi les petits téléchargeurs. Alors que quelques gros ont été condamnés à des amendes. Le gouvernement n'a jamais inquiété les ados qui échangeaient leurs cassettes dans la cour du lycée ... Alors pourquoi un tel changement de mentalité de la part de nos dirigeants  :Question:  Si tu dis que c'est parce que les majors pleurent, tu as tort : si c'était le cas, le gouvernement aurait fait stopper d'une manière ou d'une autre l'échange de cassettes dans la cour du Lycée (que tu es p'tet trop jeune pour avoir connu). Devine quand ça a commencé à vraiment chauffer sur le sujet  :Question:  A la démocratisation du graveur de CD. Parce qu'on a assisté à la naissance d'un véritable commerce de CD gravés. Ou là aussi dis donc, ceux qui gravaient un CD pour un copain (en lui faisant payer le CD vierge) n'étaient pas inquiétés, alors que ceux qui en faisaient un commerce à plus ou moins grande échelle ont été poursuivis. L'aspect pécuniaire étant secondaire ici ...

Les études scientifiques qui montrent la dé corrélation entre la baisse des ventes et le volume des échanges sur Internet me font bien rire : je ne crois plus à ce genre d'études depuis très longtemps, surtout depuis que j'avais lu un article dans une revue mathématique qui montrait comment on pouvait, à partir du même jeu de données, parvenir à deux résultats opposés  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oui, sans les échanges sur Internet les artistes locaux ont de grosses chances de toucher un public hors de leur localité ... Ca s'appelle un blog, facebook, myspace où que sais-je encore. Pas mal d'artistes commencent à comprendre qu'ils peuvent vendre leurs musiques (en MP3   :Razz:  ) sur ces sites, et attirer du monde à leurs concerts. C'est ça les moyens techniques dont je parle ... 

Sur le sujet de la licence globale, tu peux lancer autant de sondages que tu veux sur les forums de Geek et autres fondus d'informatiques, ils ne seront pas représentatifs de la réalité et de très loin  :Rolling Eyes:  Lance un sondage dans la rue auprès d'un échantillon représentatif de la population française, je serais curieux de voir le résultat : je connais pas mal de monde qui ne serait pas du tout intéressé par le téléchargement d'oeuvres, même si c'est légalisé ... Pourquoi  :Question:  Parce que les oeuvres qu'on trouve sur ces réseaux sont de mauvaise qualité, principalement ... Parce qu'on a pas le plaisir de l'objet, ensuite.

----------

## titoucha

D'accord avec toi @Oupsman, je voudrais juste revenir sur le dernier point.

Sur le principe d'une taxe de téléchargement globale je ne suis pas d'accord, car comme dit @Oupsman bonjour la qualité.

Maintenant si cette même licence me donne accès au catalogue des majors et que la qualité est au rdv sa pourrait m'intéresser, mais et il reste un mais, je n'aurais pour le prix de cette taxe qu'un produit immatériel et qui a une pérennité pas très élevé et celui-ci ne remplace pas à mon avis un bon vieux CD.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et que peu de personnes ont compris les appels venant du gouvernement. 

 

le reste a du sens, mais là, je crois que tu fais preuve de trop de naïveté.

Il n'y a pas d'appel du gouvernement. Ce que veut le gouvernement, c'est le contrôle de l'info comme ils l'ont sur la télé. Demain, s'il y a un nouveau tchernobyl, ils veulent être sûr de pouvoir préserver la raison d'état, dire à tout le monde que le nuage a stoppé à la frontière/contourner la france/s'est fait avalé par un engoulevent...

Le débat sur le droit d'auteur est un pretexte, c'est pour cela que les mesures paraissent si inadéquates. D'ailleurs, les observateurs voient les pions s'avancer avec des lois sur la responsabilité de l'hébergeur. L'information issue du net gêne, elle n'est pas soumise à un filtre : regardez un peu ce qui se dit sur le 11 septembre 2001 : il y en a qui prétendent que 3 tours se sont écroulées !

Le débat ne devrait pas reposer sur le bien-fondé du gouvernement sur ce texte de  loi, mais sur les possibilités offertes par la loi.

et si plus personne ne parlait des sujets sensibles ?

qui est Marchiani ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je doute que la licence globale soit la réponse à tous les maux, ou alors la proposition doit être fortement approfondie. Comme je l'ai noté plus haut ça pose un sacré problème d'application dès lors que les téléchargement se font d'un autre pays qui n'applique pas cette licence. L'argument sur la rétribution (qui? comment?) de l'artiste est tout à fait valable, suffit de voir comment la SACEM gère sa soupe déjà, vous verrez que les "trucs louches" existent depuis belle lurette. L'argument de la qualité est amha pas vraiment valable. Le CD lui même est de piètre qualité comparé à un vinyl alors :p (je parle juste de la qualité, pas de la facilité d'utilisation, pérennité du format etc... le cd n'apporte d'ailleurs pas de meilleurs réponses, si ce n'est sur l'usure du support. Mais il viellit aussi. Enfin bref c'est un autre débat)

Pareil pour l'argument "objet materiel" je trouve... si c'était le cas Apple ne serait jamais devenu 1er vendeur de musique aux états-unis non? (ça rejoint d'ailleurs l'argument qualité: le format mp3, aac et wma: quelles bouzes! Et pourtant ils en vendent un max et y en a même pour trouver que leur "ipoud" a un son merveilleux... je rigole doucement)

Le marché à fortement évolué et évolue encore. La demande est totalement différente, et sera même encore plus différente dans 10 ans. Un marché c'est jamais figé, ça évolue continuellement. (je sais c'est d'une banalité de dire ça  :Laughing: , mais il semblerait que des gens comme P. Nègre de le comprenne pas   :Shocked:  )

Vu les propositions de chaque côté, je suis pour l'instant pour le "laisser aller": c'est à l'offre d'évoluer, de s'adapter au marché. Car finalement faire pressions sur les états pour qu'ils votent des trucs aussi nuls que DADVSI ou Hadopi c'est faire preuve de conservatisme aveugle et idiot. Car avec ou sans ces lois, les changements arrivent et au final ils auront quand même à s'y adapter, ou à crever. (les majors, pas les artistes). Une licence globale serait pour l'instant tout aussi ridicule (aussi inapplicable qu'Hadopi je dirais).

Tant que la rétribution de l'artiste et du producteur non-verreux (bref pas celui qui est là pour plumer tout le monde) sera pas pris comme le véritable centre du problème (là on part d'un point de vu ridicule qui est la baisse des ventes du disque, du piratage etc...) on est pas près de régler le sujet. J'ajouterais que tant que nos gvt voit là une belle occasion pour coller des lois liberticides (cf. mes doutes sur les vrais motivations derrières dadvsi/hadopi, du côte dés politiques), on avancera encore moins c'est certain. Et plus globalement, tant qu'on priera le sacro-caint dieu "croissance positive" et qu'on criera au meurtre parce que d'une année sur l'autre cette "croissance" est négative (pas les bénéfices!) et qu'on se cherchera des sorcières à brûler pensant régler le problème.... on ne fera que reculer.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Je vais donner mon avis sur la licence globale ; je ne suis pas prêt à payer 7€/mois pour financer les " petits artistes ". Pourquoi ? simplement parce que :
> 
> 1 - je ne sais pas à qui ira l'argent de l'abonnement
> 
> 2 - je me sens pas responsable et solidaire de l'échec des maisons de disques à s'adapter au marché du XXIème siècle
> ...

 

Je t'invite à lire "Internet & Création". Le chapitre 8 traite d'une répartition possible par médias et par acteurs de la redevance. L'auteur prend l'exemple d'une répartition quasiment proportionnelle à la popularité (le chapitre 9 explique comment on pourrait mesurer les usages de façon représentative grâce à un panel de volontaires qui installerait des plugins envoyant les identifiants des œuvres consultées) mais indique qu'une rémunération biaisée en faveur des petits artistes serait préférable. En fait c'est déjà le cas dans l'exemple qu'il donne, il propose que l'argent qui devrait revenir aux artistes les moins populaires (il parle de moins de 20€/an) serait en fait divisé entre tous les bénéficiaires qui perçoivent quelque chose. Ce minimum est nécessaire pour maîtriser les coûts de gestion. Il est évident que la licence globale irait de pair avec la fin des DRMs (qui devraient même être interdits). Il ne s'agit pas d'un abonnement aux catalogue des maisons de disques (et autres) mais au droit à partager librement des œuvres (aujourd'hui des rip de CD/DVD, demain les artistes mettront directement leurs œuvres en ligne puisque leur rémunération en dépend). De toute façon, il est difficile d'imaginer un partage plus injuste que celui qui est fait actuellement (seuls les stars, capables de négocier leur contrat, se font vraiment de l'argent; je rappelle que l'artiste principal touche, en moyenne, 4% des bénéfices de la vente d'un album CD !).

Je ne me sens pas non plus solidaires des maisons de disques qui veulent nous imposer DRMs (hier) et surveillance systématique des réseau avec une justice parallèle des majors (demain si Hadopi passe). Mais je trouve normal de rémunérer les artistes (et ceux qui gravitent autour de façon utile) dont je profite des œuvres. Je suis donc volontaire pour faire parti du panel proposé dans "Internet & Création".

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Personne  Tu veux que je te retrouve les quelques jugements de téléchargeurs massifs qui ont été retrouvés et condamnés (j'en ai un en tête là maintenant tout de suite dont on a déjà parlé sur le forum)  Loi DADVSI (qui n'a fait que modifier le CPI pour durcir les peines) ou non, ça a toujours été puni ...
> 
> Le gouvernement a toujours dit qu'il était illégal de télécharger de la musique sur internet, mais n'a jamais poursuivi les petits téléchargeurs. Alors que quelques gros ont été condamnés à des amendes. Le gouvernement n'a jamais inquiété les ados qui échangeaient leurs cassettes dans la cour du lycée ... Alors pourquoi un tel changement de mentalité de la part de nos dirigeants  Si tu dis que c'est parce que les majors pleurent, tu as tort : si c'était le cas, le gouvernement aurait fait stopper d'une manière ou d'une autre l'échange de cassettes dans la cour du Lycée (que tu es p'tet trop jeune pour avoir connu). Devine quand ça a commencé à vraiment chauffer sur le sujet  A la démocratisation du graveur de CD. Parce qu'on a assisté à la naissance d'un véritable commerce de CD gravés. Ou là aussi dis donc, ceux qui gravaient un CD pour un copain (en lui faisant payer le CD vierge) n'étaient pas inquiétés, alors que ceux qui en faisaient un commerce à plus ou moins grande échelle ont été poursuivis. L'aspect pécuniaire étant secondaire ici ...

 

Le gouvernement a fait quelques exemples, oui. Il n'y a jamais eu de politique de surveillance des réseau pour identifier ceux qui téléchargent beaucoup. La loi est censée s'appliquer à tous, même à ceux qui ne récupèrent qu'une œuvre une fois de temps en temps. Les temps changent. Aujourd'hui on a des ordinateurs qui nous permettent de copier et d'échanger des fichiers dans le monde entier presque gratuitement. C'est complètement idiot, dans ce contexte de vouloir imposer une rareté de l'offre (comme au temps où le support matériel, tes fameuses cassettes, était obligatoire). C'est pourtant ce que veulent les industriels (et apparemment toi).

Au fait, je te rassure, entre copains d'école on continue à s'échanger des œuvres... mais maintenant on vient avec son disque dur externe.  :Wink: 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Les études scientifiques qui montrent la dé corrélation entre la baisse des ventes et le volume des échanges sur Internet me font bien rire : je ne crois plus à ce genre d'études depuis très longtemps, surtout depuis que j'avais lu un article dans une revue mathématique qui montrait comment on pouvait, à partir du même jeu de données, parvenir à deux résultats opposés 

 

Et bien ma foi, si aucune étude ne peut être concluante, continuous à dire n'importe quoi et à baser nos lois sur ce n'importe quoi !  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oui, sans les échanges sur Internet les artistes locaux ont de grosses chances de toucher un public hors de leur localité ... Ca s'appelle un blog, facebook, myspace où que sais-je encore. Pas mal d'artistes commencent à comprendre qu'ils peuvent vendre leurs musiques (en MP3  ) sur ces sites, et attirer du monde à leurs concerts. C'est ça les moyens techniques dont je parle ...

 

Si ils sont indépendants, oui. Dès qu'ils ont besoin d'un appui (producteur, maison d'édition/de disques, etc.), ils sont obligés de se passer des moyens modernes de diffusion. Tu ne trouves pas cela stupide ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Sur le sujet de la licence globale, tu peux lancer autant de sondages que tu veux sur les forums de Geek et autres fondus d'informatiques, ils ne seront pas représentatifs de la réalité et de très loin  Lance un sondage dans la rue auprès d'un échantillon représentatif de la population française, je serais curieux de voir le résultat : je connais pas mal de monde qui ne serait pas du tout intéressé par le téléchargement d'oeuvres, même si c'est légalisé ... Pourquoi  Parce que les oeuvres qu'on trouve sur ces réseaux sont de mauvaise qualité, principalement ... Parce qu'on a pas le plaisir de l'objet, ensuite.

 

Le plaisir de l'objet restera. Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi (d'ailleurs il faut que j'aille m'acheter la dernière galette de Prodigy  :Razz:  ). Le problème actuel de qualité n'en sera bientôt plus un. Le haut-débit se généralise. Avec la liberté d'échanger du contenu sur Internet, il y aura forcément des communautés de spectateurs exigeants qui s'échangeront, sans se cacher qi la licence globale est votée, des œuvres en haute qualité (e.g., flac pour la musique). Déjà aujourd'hui on commence à trouver des films HD sur les réseaux P2P.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Maintenant si cette même licence me donne accès au catalogue des majors et que la qualité est au rdv sa pourrait m'intéresser, mais et il reste un mais, je n'aurais pour le prix de cette taxe qu'un produit immatériel et qui a une pérennité pas très élevé et celui-ci ne remplace pas à mon avis un bon vieux CD.

 

C'est faux. Je te laisse méditer cette citation de Linus Torvalds :

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> Only wimps use tape backup: _real_ men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it 

 

Le partage des œuvres via Internet permet la copie régulière des données qui évite leur dégradation. Laisser les données sur un support actuel signifie leur illisibilité après quelques années ou quelques dizaines d'années. Je t'invite à lire ce qu'écrit le scientifique Frank Laloë sur le sujet.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Une licence globale serait pour l'instant tout aussi ridicule (aussi inapplicable qu'Hadopi je dirais). 

 

Non. Il ne faut pas oublié que la licence globale légaliserait les échanges qui sont, aujourd'hui, hors-marché. Du coup il n'y a plus de raison de se cacher. Je serais personnellement volontaire pour faire parti d'un panel d'usager permettant d'évaluer la répartition de la redevance (cela permet de soutenir les artistes que j'aime) et je crois que ce serait le cas de beaucoup de gens. Il n'y a donc pas de réel problème technique à la mise en place d'une licence globale.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  Il n'y a donc pas de réel problème technique à la mise en place d'une licence globale.

 

Si, le problème trans-frontalier.

Ensuite bon... y a des contraintes techniques derrière (le panel d'utilisateur, les stats etc...). Et puis quand on voit la SACEM et quand on est pas trop naïf: on sait bien que le système de rétribution sera jamais équitable  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si, le problème trans-frontalier.
> 
> Ensuite bon... y a des contraintes techniques derrière (le panel d'utilisateur, les stats etc...). Et puis quand on voit la SACEM et quand on est pas trop naïf: on sait bien que le système de rétribution sera jamais équitable 

 

Tu ne peux pas à la fois prétendre que la proposition de licence globale n'est pas suffisamment approndie et refuser de lire ces approfondissements (dans le livre "Internet & Création").

* Pour les aspects internationnaux, les détails se situent dans la section 6.5.

* Pour la répartition, lis le chapitre 8.

* Pour le mécanismes d’observation des usages pour la répartition du produit de la redevance, une solution viable (il y en a d'autres) est exposée dans le chapitre 9.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Pour les aspects internationnaux, les détails se situent dans la section 6.5.
> 
> 

 

Ça n'y répond pas. L'auteur dit bien qu'il y a bel est bien un soucis quand un utilisateur d'un pays n'appliquant pas cette licence télécharge un fichier d'un site d'un pays appliquant cette licence.

(J'ai quoté le passage plus haut)

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le gouvernement a fait quelques exemples, oui. Il n'y a jamais eu de politique de surveillance des réseau pour identifier ceux qui téléchargent beaucoup. La loi est censée s'appliquer à tous, même à ceux qui ne récupèrent qu'une œuvre une fois de temps en temps. Les temps changent. Aujourd'hui on a des ordinateurs qui nous permettent de copier et d'échanger des fichiers dans le monde entier presque gratuitement. C'est complètement idiot, dans ce contexte de vouloir imposer une rareté de l'offre (comme au temps où le support matériel, tes fameuses cassettes, était obligatoire). C'est pourtant ce que veulent les industriels (et apparemment toi).
> 
> Au fait, je te rassure, entre copains d'école on continue à s'échanger des œuvres... mais maintenant on vient avec son disque dur externe. 
> 
> 

 

En quoi la facilité de copie et le faible coût devrait être un prétexte à échanger des fichiers sans limites et surtout avec la terre entière sans savoir vraiment qui télécharge  :Question:  En quoi serait-il obligatoire de faire mourir le modèle actuel pour en lancer un autre, alors qu'il pourrait exister en parallèle  :Question:  :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ils sont indépendants, oui. Dès qu'ils ont besoin d'un appui (producteur, maison d'édition/de disques, etc.), ils sont obligés de se passer des moyens modernes de diffusion. Tu ne trouves pas cela stupide ?
> 
> 

 

un modèle justement ou la diffusion de musique serait basé uniquement sur les sites communautaires et le paiement par Paypal (par exemple) pour acheter de la musique au format électronique. Et si justement ces artistes n'avaient pas besoin de producteurs, de maisons de disques pour vivre correctement de leur art  :Question: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le plaisir de l'objet restera. Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi (d'ailleurs il faut que j'aille m'acheter la dernière galette de Prodigy  ). Le problème actuel de qualité n'en sera bientôt plus un. Le haut-débit se généralise. Avec la liberté d'échanger du contenu sur Internet, il y aura forcément des communautés de spectateurs exigeants qui s'échangeront, sans se cacher qi la licence globale est votée, des œuvres en haute qualité (e.g., flac pour la musique). Déjà aujourd'hui on commence à trouver des films HD sur les réseaux P2P.
> 
> 

 

Mouais le plaisir de l'objet restera, si on grave sur un CD ... Quand à la qualité de ce qu'on trouve sur les réseaux P2P, laisse moi rire ... Fichiers majoritairement encodés avec les pieds, son pourri, à chaque fois qu'un collègue me file un film "super-mega-top-génial" téléchargé sur Internet, je voyage dans le temps  :Rolling Eyes:  C'est pas encourageant, et je vois pas pourquoi ça changerait, licence globale ou non. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est faux. Je te laisse méditer cette citation de Linus Torvalds :
> 
>  *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   Only wimps use tape backup: _real_ men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it  

 

Lui il devrait se contenter de coder plutot que de raconter des conneries  :Rolling Eyes:  Qu'il me dise comment sauvegarder 1 To en 2h, 2 fois par nuit  :Exclamation:  Même les spécialistes de la question ne peuvent pas répondre pour l'instant (même si on voit des solutions apparaitre sur le sujet)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non. Il ne faut pas oublié que la licence globale légaliserait les échanges qui sont, aujourd'hui, hors-marché. Du coup il n'y a plus de raison de se cacher. Je serais personnellement volontaire pour faire parti d'un panel d'usager permettant d'évaluer la répartition de la redevance (cela permet de soutenir les artistes que j'aime) et je crois que ce serait le cas de beaucoup de gens. Il n'y a donc pas de réel problème technique à la mise en place d'une licence globale.

 

Oui, ça légaliserait les échanges, mais reporterait l'inégalité sur les consommateurs, plutôt que les artistes. Tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie d'avoir un accès illimité à la culture  :Rolling Eyes:  Tu payes une petite taxe pour accéder à des bibliothèques ou des musées ou que sais-je encore, masi tu payes aussi le droit d'entrée pour le musée ou la bibliothèque. Là, on paye pour l'entretien du réseau de notre FAI, et même si on ne télécharge rien (pour les raisons exposées ci dessus), on devrait payer  :Question: 

Plutôt que de continuer à vouloir faire vivre le modèle actuel sous perfusion (la licence globale n'est que cela), lançons plutot un modèle réellement alternatif et donnons enfin la possibilité aux artistes de vendre leurs oeuvres sans intermédiaire. Tout le monde peut y gagner.

Edit :typo

----------

## titoucha

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Maintenant si cette même licence me donne accès au catalogue des majors et que la qualité est au rdv sa pourrait m'intéresser, mais et il reste un mais, je n'aurais pour le prix de cette taxe qu'un produit immatériel et qui a une pérennité pas très élevé et celui-ci ne remplace pas à mon avis un bon vieux CD. 
> 
> C'est faux. Je te laisse méditer cette citation de Linus Torvalds :
> 
>  *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   Only wimps use tape backup: _real_ men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it  

 

Ou comment faire exploser le réseau si tout le monde fait la même chose, quel connerie !!

Sinon pour le reste je suis entièrement d'accord avec @Oupsman.

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   Maintenant si cette même licence me donne accès au catalogue des majors et que la qualité est au rdv sa pourrait m'intéresser, mais et il reste un mais, je n'aurais pour le prix de cette taxe qu'un produit immatériel et qui a une pérennité pas très élevé et celui-ci ne remplace pas à mon avis un bon vieux CD. 
> 
> C'est faux. Je te laisse méditer cette citation de Linus Torvalds :
> 
>  *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   Only wimps use tape backup: _real_ men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it   
> ...

 

Regarde la date de la citation  :Rolling Eyes:  1996 ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui mais en même temps les fichiers à sauver sont devenu de plus en plus gros et il est facile de voire que maintenant ce n'est pas la partie ADSL/fibre de l'abonné qui ne suit plus mais le reste du réseau/serveur qui arrivent à saturation.

En même temps la citation peut être de 1996 elle est utilisée aujourd'hui pour justifier un fait actuel.

----------

## Magic Banana

Commençons par la citation de Torvalds. Ce n'était qu'une boutade (pour une fois que je cite Torvalds... je ne recommencerai plus !). Le fait est que les données stockées sur les supports actuels ne sont pas perennes (c'était de cela dont nous discutions). Il est indispensables de les copier régulièrement (mais je parle là d'une période de plusieurs années, pas de "deux fois par nuit" !) et de maintenir plusieurs copies dans des lieux si possibles distants (risques d'innondation, de tremblement de terre, etc.) si tu veux pouvoir consulter tes œuvres préférées pendant tes vieux jours ! Donc les armoires de CDs/DVDs, non. Les serveurs FTP ouverts au monde entier, oui.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> En quoi la facilité de copie et le faible coût devrait être un prétexte à échanger des fichiers sans limites et surtout avec la terre entière sans savoir vraiment qui télécharge  En quoi serait-il obligatoire de faire mourir le modèle actuel pour en lancer un autre, alors qu'il pourrait exister en parallèle  :

 

On ne t'oblige pas à partager ta musique si tu ne le souhaites pas. On veut juste ne pas restreindre les gens qui le souhaitent. Une liberté de partage permise, à grande échelle, par Internet. C'est comme si au début de l'imprimerie on avait interdit son utilisation pour que les moines copistes continuent de travailler comme avant. C'est stupide.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> un modèle justement ou la diffusion de musique serait basé uniquement sur les sites communautaires et le paiement par Paypal (par exemple) pour acheter de la musique au format électronique. Et si justement ces artistes n'avaient pas besoin de producteurs, de maisons de disques pour vivre correctement de leur art  

 

Et tu continues à interdire leurs libres échanges via des DRMs ?... et une surveillance des réseaux ?... et une riposte graduée ? Je suis entièrement pour la diffusion des œuvres concoctées sans producteur ni maison de disque (admet toutefois que cela n'aide pas à la qualité... surtout pour les films !) mais cela ne résout pas les problèmes. Et puis la centralisation n'aide pas à la diffusion des œuvres (sans même parler des problèmes de bande passante). La force d'Internet c'est son aspect décentralisé. C'est le P2P !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mouais le plaisir de l'objet restera, si on grave sur un CD ... Quand à la qualité de ce qu'on trouve sur les réseaux P2P, laisse moi rire ... Fichiers majoritairement encodés avec les pieds, son pourri, à chaque fois qu'un collègue me file un film "super-mega-top-génial" téléchargé sur Internet, je voyage dans le temps  C'est pas encourageant, et je vois pas pourquoi ça changerait, licence globale ou non. 

 

Si il y a un besoin, il y aura une offre commerciale (site Web financés via la publicité). Sans même parler de l'offre commerciale, toi-même, si les échanges d'œuvre sur la toile sont autorisés (et donne lieu à rémunération des artistes téléchargés), ne metterais-tu pas des flac de tes titres préférés sur un serveur FTP ? Tu ne crois pas que d'autres le feraient aussi. Tu n'es pas le seul à aimer les enregistrements de qualité !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oui, ça légaliserait les échanges, mais reporterait l'inégalité sur les consommateurs, plutôt que les artistes. Tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie d'avoir un accès illimité à la culture  Tu payes une petite taxe pour accéder à des bibliothèques ou des musées ou que sais-je encore, masi tu payes aussi le droit d'entrée pour le musée ou la bibliothèque. Là, on paye pour l'entretien du réseau de notre FAI, et même si on ne télécharge rien (pour les raisons exposées ci dessus), on devrait payer 

 

Oui. Mais je suis persuadé que tu profiterais aussi des contenus de qualité paratagés sur le réseau. Ne serait-ce que pour voir un peu avant d'acheter avec le support matériel. Sinon, je te rappelle les bibliothèques sont gratuites pour la consultation et les inscriptions ne représentent quasiment rien dans leur budget. L'essentiel vient des impôts payés par tous. Même chose pour les musées, les feux d'artifice du 14 juillets et, en fin de compte, la grande majorité des services (qu'ils soient culturels ou non) offerts au public par l'État.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Commençons par la citation de Torvalds. Ce n'était qu'une boutade (pour une fois que je cite Torvalds... je ne recommencerai plus !). Le fait est que les données stockées sur les supports actuels ne sont pas perennes (c'était de cela dont nous discutions). Il est indispensables de les copier régulièrement (mais je parle là d'une période de plusieurs années, pas de "deux fois par nuit" !) et de maintenir plusieurs copies dans des lieux si possibles distants (risques d'innondation, de tremblement de terre, etc.) si tu veux pouvoir consulter tes œuvres préférées pendant tes vieux jours ! Donc les armoires de CDs/DVDs, non. Les serveurs FTP ouverts au monde entier, oui.
> 
> 

 

Serveurs FTP ouverts au monde entier non. Serveurs FTP ouverts seulement à mes potes et à ma famille, oui. La différence  :Question:  C'est légal, même actuellement.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On ne t'oblige pas à partager ta musique si tu ne le souhaites pas. On veut juste ne pas restreindre les gens qui le souhaitent. Une liberté de partage permise, à grande échelle, par Internet. C'est comme si au début de l'imprimerie on avait interdit son utilisation pour que les moines copistes continuent de travailler comme avant. C'est stupide.

 

Comme si au début de l'imprimerie, on pouvait copier facilement n'importe quel ouvrage  :Rolling Eyes:  Même actuellement, c'est difficile. Le problème n'est pas le même ici. Cette libertée de partage est contraire au code de la propriété intellectuelle, qui reste, malgré ce que tu en penses, parfaitement adapté à la société moderne : il permet d'échanger la culture comme on veut, avec ses amis, et sans que cela soit répréhensible  :Rolling Eyes:  Contrairement à de l'échange sur des réseaux P2P, ou si éventuellement tes amis en profitent, ils ne sont pas les seuls. Et ça, ce n'est pas tolérable par le CPI. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et tu continues à interdire leurs libres échanges via des DRMs ?... et une surveillance des réseaux ?... et une riposte graduée ? Je suis entièrement pour la diffusion des œuvres concoctées sans producteur ni maison de disque (admet toutefois que cela n'aide pas à la qualité... surtout pour les films !) mais cela ne résout pas les problèmes. Et puis la centralisation n'aide pas à la diffusion des œuvres (sans même parler des problèmes de bande passante). La force d'Internet c'est son aspect décentralisé. C'est le P2P !
> 
> 

 

Ah, parce que les DRM interdisent les libres échanges  :Question:  Ca emmerde que les gens honnêtes  :Exclamation:  Mais non, dans le "modèle" que je décris, je parle bien de MP3. Donc sans DRM. Pour ce qui est de l'absence de qualité des musiques "auto produites", ça n'engage que toi  :Laughing:  On trouve autant de pur génies que de médiocres artistes sur Facebook ou Myspace. Rien n'empêche d'utiliser des protocoles de P2P pour télécharger ces oeuvres, et plutôt que de télécharger un morceau de musique en MP3 VBR, tu télécharges simplement le torrent (après paiement évidement). 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si il y a un besoin, il y aura une offre commerciale (site Web financés via la publicité). Sans même parler de l'offre commerciale, toi-même, si les échanges d'œuvre sur la toile sont autorisés (et donne lieu à rémunération des artistes téléchargés), ne metterais-tu pas des flac de tes titres préférés sur un serveur FTP ? Tu ne crois pas que d'autres le feraient aussi. Tu n'es pas le seul à aimer les enregistrements de qualité !
> 
> 

 

Sur un serveur FTP oui. Protégé oui. Avec un accès donné qu'à certaines personnes oui. Qui te dis que je ne le fais pas déjà  :Question:  Encore une fois, c'est toléré, c'est l'exception pour copie privée. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui. Mais je suis persuadé que tu profiterais aussi des contenus de qualité paratagés sur le réseau. Ne serait-ce que pour voir un peu avant d'acheter avec le support matériel. Sinon, je te rappelle les bibliothèques sont gratuites pour la consultation et les inscriptions ne représentent quasiment rien dans leur budget. L'essentiel vient des impôts payés par tous. Même chose pour les musées, les feux d'artifice du 14 juillets et, en fin de compte, la grande majorité des services (qu'ils soient culturels ou non) offerts au public par l'État.

 

Tu te trompes. Lourdement. Même si c'est autorisé via la "licence globale" je ne téléchargerais rien, et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.

Justement, parlons-en des médiathèques (soyons large) : elles présentent pour la plupart un catalogue étendu de DVD, CD et autres médias. Il est parfaitement légal de les emprunter et de les copier. On paye déjà une licence globale en quelque sorte  :Rolling Eyes:   Plutôt que de militer pour une licence globale, qui, une fois encore, remporterait l'injustice sur les consommateurs, il serait plus intelligent de militer pour étendre les médias présents dans sa médiathèque. Au moins, tout le monde en profiterait, même ceux qui n'ont pas accès à Internet. Oui, y'en a encore.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je regrette de te dire cela : tu racontes n'importe quoi. Seul un usage familial des œuvres est autorisé. Tu ne peux donc pas les partager avec tes amis. Cela n'a rien à voir avec le droit à la copie privée non plus (car la copie privé c'est pour soi, jamais pour le compte d'un autre). Commence par lire cela avant d'inventer de nouvelles exceptions au droit d'auteur.

Bien sûr que ce dont je parle n'est pas légal actuellement. Je parle de la licence gloable (telle qu'elle est proposée par la Quadrature du Net et plus particulièrement de Philippe Aingrain) comme alternative possible à la loi "Création et Internet". Quant à l'état actuel du "code de la propriété intellectuelle", il pourrait , si il est appliqué, mettre la majorité des internautes en prison. Toi compris (puisque tu sembles mettre à disposition des œuvres copyrightés en dehors de ton cercle familial). Bref, je ne pense pas que le statu-quo soit défendable...

EDIT : Au fait, je suis très content lorsque les médiathèques sont bien fournies. Maintenant c'est quand même nettement moins confortable que le téléchargement de toutes les œuvres existantes, n'importe quand depuis chez soi. La licence globale ne s'appliquerait qu'aux foyers connectés à Internet (c'est aussi comme cela que l'entend Philippe Aigrain). Donc ceux qui n'ont pas d'acès Internet n'ont aucune raison de se plaindre de cette proposition.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je regrette de te dire cela : tu racontes n'importe quoi. Seul un usage familial des œuvres est autorisé. Tu ne peux donc pas les partager avec tes amis. Cela n'a rien à voir avec le droit à la copie privée non plus (car la copie privé c'est pour soi, jamais pour le compte d'un autre). Commence par lire cela avant d'inventer de nouvelles exceptions au droit d'auteur.
> 
> Bien sûr que ce dont je parle n'est pas légal actuellement. Je parle de la licence gloable (telle qu'elle est proposée par la Quadrature du Net et plus particulièrement de Philippe Aingrain) comme alternative possible à la loi "Création et Internet". Quant à l'état actuel du "code de la propriété intellectuelle", il pourrait , si il est appliqué, mettre la majorité des internautes en prison. Toi compris (puisque tu sembles mettre à disposition des œuvres copyrightés en dehors de ton cercle familial). Bref, je ne pense pas que le statu-quo soit défendable...
> 
> EDIT : Au fait, je suis très content lorsque les médiathèques sont bien fournies. Maintenant c'est quand même nettement moins confortable que le téléchargement de toutes les œuvres existantes, n'importe quand depuis chez soi. La licence globale ne s'appliquerait qu'aux foyers connectés à Internet (c'est aussi comme cela que l'entend Philippe Aigrain). Donc ceux qui n'ont pas d'acès Internet n'ont aucune raison de se plaindre de cette proposition.

 

sur le code de la propriété intellectuelle  :Arrow:  http://www.droit-technologie.org/actuality-1070/le-regime-de-l-exception-de-la-copie-privee-en-droit-francais.html

en particulier : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Selon la jurisprudence, la copie est privée lorsqu'elle bénéficie au cercle de la famille, entendu comme un groupe restreint de personnes qui ont entre elles des liens d'amitié ou de famille (CA Montpellier 10 mars 2005). 
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Et après on dit que je raconte des conneries  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

@Magic Banana, j'ai bien aimé ta comparaison avec les moines copiste, elle m'a bien fait rire.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> sur le code de la propriété intellectuelle  http://www.droit-technologie.org/actuality-1070/le-regime-de-l-exception-de-la-copie-privee-en-droit-francais.html
> 
> en particulier : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Il faudrait peut-être lire jusqu'aubout les documents que tu nous pointes. Ainsi, quelques lignes plus loin :

 *CA Paris 8 oct. 1982 wrote:*   

> La jurisprudence considère également généralement que la réalisation d'exemplaires multiples est un indice de contrefaçon

 

Surtout, il faut regarder les fondements de l'exception à la copie privée (j'ai préféré une citation, plus claire, en provenance de la référence indiquée sur la page que tu nous a pointée) :

 *Paul Hébert (Cabinet Salans) wrote:*   

> L'exception de copie privée telle qu'elle est envisagée par le Code de la propriété intellectuelle est issue des technologies existantes dans l'univers analogique. Pour justifier cette exception au monopole d'exploitation de l'auteur sur son œuvre, plusieurs arguments ont été traditionnellement avancés. D'une part, il n'est pas possible de contrôler l'usage d'une œuvre (et des copies qui en sont faites) dès lors qu'une personne jouit de cette œuvre dans sa sphère privée. D'autre part, le préjudice résultant de la copie privée est limité pour les ayants droit puisque la qualité de l'œuvre reproduite se dégrade par rapport à l'original.
> 
> Cependant, les justifications invoquées à l'appui de cette exception perdent de leur pertinence dans l'environnement numérique. L'original et la "copie numérique" sont d'une qualité identique et des mesures techniques empêchant la reproduction peuvent aisément être mises en place.

 

Du coup voilà comment est introduit la section "Copie privée et numérique" sur la page que tu nous pointes :

 *Quote:*   

> A l'heure actuelle, l'exception de copie privée est largement remise en cause et ce, principalement en raison de l'irruption du numérique. L'évolution de la technologie numérique permet en effet de réaliser des copies identiques aux originaux, et ce, avec une facilité de plus en plus grande. Il en résulte que la copie privée constitue actuellement une redoutable menace pour l'exploitation des œuvres, même si elle s'accompagne d'une rémunération pour copie privée.

 

Bref, lorsqu'Hadopi te coupera ta ligne car elle a repéré que tu contenu soumis au droit d'auteur y circulait, je te souhaite bonne chance pour les convaincre que tu as le droit. D'autant plus que la circulation de l'œuvre "dans l'intimité du foyer" est aujourd'hui controversée :

 *Paul Hébert (Cabinet Salans) wrote:*   

> Peut-on considérer que l'utilisateur d'une œuvre dispose d'un "droit à la copie privée" ? La question est toujours controversée. Les associations de consommateurs estiment que la copie privée est un "droit reconnu aux consommateurs" qui, en tant qu'acquéreurs et utilisateurs, doivent pouvoir utiliser librement l'œuvre dans l'intimité de leur foyer. En revanche, certains auteurs estiment que la copie privée est une tolérance, ou tout au plus une exception au monopole de l'auteur, qui trouve sa limite dès lors qu'elle porte atteinte à l'exploitation normale de l'œuvre ou cause un préjudice injustifié aux intérêts légitimes de l'auteur.

 

EDIT : Au fait, merci pour ces références !  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Aparemment les polonais ont les mêmes problèmes que nous autres français. Thomas “Tarabaz” Nowak de polishlinux.org a interrogé Richard Stallman sur ce sujet. Morceaux choisis :

 *RMS wrote:*   

> The tendency these days is for governments to bow down to the megacorporations, and let the dictate the laws. People often take for granted that business has more political power than citizens — but if that is true, what does it mean? It means we have corporatocracy instead of democracy. (...) Thus, the most important political imperative in the nominally democratic countries today is to take away the political power of business. We must change laws, treaties, and constitutions so that the corporations cannot rule us.

 

 *RMS wrote:*   

> The freedom to share, and the freedom to communicate, are human rights that everyone deserves. Businesses must not be allowed to take them away from people.

 

 *RMS wrote:*   

> I have four suggestions:
> 
> * Keep your wireless networks open, so that you will not become an enforcer for an unjust Internet regime.
> 
> * Tell politicians you demand they legalize sharing of all published works, and that you will accept no excuse for failing to do this.
> ...

 

 *RMS wrote:*   

> One way or another, you need to tell the public and the politicians that sharing is good, and it is wrong to stop people from sharing. Don’t just criticize the side effects of these actions. You must say that their goal is unjust.

 

EDIT : Je viens de m'amuser à faire une recherche "stallman licence globale" sur Google. RMS dit, dans un entretien pour le lemondeinformatique.fr (suite à la contestation de la DADVSI par 160 000 français), avoir eu l'idée de la licence globale en 1992 :

 *RMS wrote:*   

> Pour les oeuvres d'art, tout le monde doit avoir la liberté de la répartition des copies non modifiées. Ceci est compatible avec un système de droits d'auteur un peu diminué qui pourrait payer les auteurs. Ce système est à combiner avec deux autres méthodes. La première, c'est une idée que j'ai eue en 1992 et qui repose sur une autre forme de licence globale. Elle est basée sur un impôt qui est reversé aux artistes en fonction de leur popularité. Mais cette répartition ne se calcule pas linéairement : ainsi, avec dix fois plus de succès, on ne reçoit par exemple que deux ou trois fois plus d'argent et tout ne va pas aux stars. L'autre méthode fonctionne à partir de contributions volontaires. (...)

 

On dira ce que l'on veut, RMS est un précurseur ! En 1992 les modem les plus rapides échangeaient 14,4ko/s, la compression MPEG n'existait pas et Napster encore moins (ses débuts datent de 1999). Je pense même que cdda2wav (à ma connaissance le premier ripper pour DOS puis UNIX) n'existait pas encore ! Dans ce contexte, le futur changement nécessaire de modèle économique pour l'industrie culturelle n'était pas une question qui venait à la tête de tout à chacun !

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, je me pose des questions. Plein de questions en tous genres...

A quoi sert en fait le P2P, à part partager des fichiers persos, pour lesquels on n'est pas sûr si c'est légal de les diffuser ?

Si j'ai besoin de quelque chose, je préfère aller sur le site officiel, ou ses miroirs officiels et ainsi être sûr :

- de la légitimité du "produit" (j'ai le droit de le télécharger, et éventuellement j'ai approuvé les conditions de distribution)

- de l'intégrité de la source (je suis sûr à 99% que la source est fiable, sans troyen ou virus ajouté par un tiers, ou un fichier mal compressé)

La plupart des serveurs FTP/HTTP sont solides à 95%, sauf les jours de sortie de releases guettées par "tous", et on aura droit à 2-3 jours de congestion. On est dans une époque "je veux tout tout de suite" qui justifierait seulement le P2P ?

Si je veux partager quelque chose : 

- je veux savoir QUOI je partage

- à QUI je partage

bref, je préfère le FTP ou échanger un support physique

Pour des téléchargements légaux, j'ai beau me creuser, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le P2P est mieux que les protocoles existants depuis bien avant.

Oserais-je dire que le P2P ne sert qu'à des fins non avouables ? Posez vous-mêmes vos conclusions.

En tous cas, quand je vois nombre de messages parlant de besoin de trier des tonnes de fichiers (mp3, parfois on mentionne des films), je ricane bien de l'hypocrisie générale qui règne.

Bah, nos fournisseurs d'accès nous allèchent bien en mentionnant le nombre de musiques ou de films qu'on peut télécharger grâce à l'ADSL, câble coaxial, optique...

Et on nous vend des graveurs de marques possédées par certains Majors...

Et l'hypocrisie de dire que ces "taxes" vont aider les artistes. "Oui ça t'as vu !" comme on dit à Bruxelles (= "non çà va pas la tête ?").

Bref, le seul qui y perd financièrement, c'est 

- l'utilsateur qui se voit taxer pour graisser des dinosaures embourbés dans leurs vieux principes

- les petits artistes

Bah, à l'époque (je veux dire celle de Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, ...), les artistes étaient pris en charge par des mécènes (princes, rois, riches, ...) et étaient payés (pas énormémént) comme tout bon sujet du "seigneur", à le divertir et produire des oeuvres artistiques.

Actuellement les artistes ne sont plus ainsi "entretenus". Là est le vrai problème.

A cette même époque, les copyrights n'existaient pas, et il était courant de se copier, le plagiat étant vu comme un hommage du copieur envers son pair.

Le problème d'HADOPI & Co est que des "cigales" veulent se graisser continuellement la patte au détriment des "fourmis".

Qu'on copie ou pas n'est plus le problème.

Je suis musicien, je bosse dans une PME qui écrit des logiciels pour le monde du spectacle et suis donc sensible aux droits d'auteur. Mais je pense qu'il faut réfléchir autrement, changer les valeurs...

Magic Banana, Oupsman, vous donnez chacun une vue sur ce kaleidoscope. Le débat est "chaud", les arguments très sensibles et difficilement "objectivables" (est-c le mot ?), car on touche à de la philosophie (le "libre"), un peu de judiciaire, un peu de social, un peu de sociologique, un peu d'économique...

Je pense que la loi HADOPI n'aura pas d"effet, sauf pour quelques pauvres "Mr Dupont" qui ne connaîtront pas les astuces pour contourner la loi et se feront taper sur les doigts pour avoir "piraté" 0,000000001% des oeuvres circulant sur la toile. La loi est injuste, la justice est aveugle, mais duralex sed lex.

----------

## Magic Banana

Concernant la technique d'échange de fichiers, le problème n'est pas vraiment là. Quoi qu'il en soit, l'essence (et le succès) d'Internet c'est la décetralisation. Le "chacun son serveur FTP" va dans ce sens. Le P2P aussi. Le second a l'avantage de permettre de trouver quelque chose sans que l'on sache où le trouver. En revanche les platse-formes légales de téléchargement de musiques telles que nous les connaissons aujourd'hui, ne respectent pas la philosophie d'Internet (non partage de la bande passante mais aussi risque de coupure de service, contrôle de l'information, etc.). Pour en savoir plus sur la dérive d'Internet vers un Minitel 2.0, il y a la très fameuse présentation de Benjamin Bayart.

Le mécénat, je veux bien. Tout ce que je souhaite c'est de la liberté aux citoyens de partager librement leur culture et plus généralement des informations tout en assurant la vie de l'industrie culturelle (enfin... la partie de l'industrie actuelle qui reste pertinente avec ce libre partage des œuvres). Ce que je ne veux surtout pas c'est une surveillance d'Internet, porte ouverte à toutes les dérives. Je crois que la licence globale est une solution plus "applicable" qu'un néo-mécénat (mais il y a des expérimentations intéressantes dans ce sens : voir un de mes vieux messages dans ce fil). En espérant que la répartition de la redevance soit plus juste que celle des bénéfices actuels. En même temps, ça me paraît difficile de faire pire !

Pour ce qui est des victimes potentielles de l'Hadopi, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ton analyse. Nous, internautes avertis, n'en patirons pas (chiffrement des échanges via, par exemple, des réseaux comme Freenet ou GNUnet, des logiciels comme TOR, etc.). Cela rend une telle loi encore plus haïssable car elle ne sanctionnerait qu'une partie de la population, l'autre y échappant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi  :Wink: 

Je pense que les sites marchands n'ont toujours pas compris que vendre du contenu avec DRM rend l'acheteur "présumé coupable" et lui "menotte" son contenu.

Je suis d'accord pour un principe de clef d'activation, car l'utilisateur a le droit d'activer comme il veut, et parfois de désactiver si la licence le permet, ou d'installer un certain nombre de fois avant de devoir faire appel au support du fournisseur (et soit débloquer la licence, soit en acheter une nouvelle si les limites ont été dépassées). Dans ce cas, on pourrait voir cela comme la location d'un film au vidéoclub du coin.

Par contre, rendre un fichier aussi  réutilisable qu'une feuille de papier Q, c'est énormément restrictif : alors autant aller à un concert, c'est parfois moins cher, et on a au moins le plaisir d'avoir une certaine interaction avec les autres du public, les artistes, ...

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> [...] La loi est injuste, la justice est aveugle, mais duralex sed lex.

 

Même sur une phrase si simple, y'a matière à discuter.

le recours à la justice aveugle se fait après la coupure de la ligne.

la loi est injuste, l'autorité administrative est aveugle, mais fight the law, fuck the law.

tentons un recentrage du débat :

quels sont les points avancés par les gens ici, vous échangez des arguments, mais je vois plus bien ce qui vous oppose ...

c'est plus fin que hadopi c'est bien/pas bien.

parce qu'il me semble que tout le monde est d'acoord pour dire que c'est de la merde ... alors le fond du différent, c'est quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Le fond du différend est l'argumentaire utilisé : de chaque côté (pour, contre), aucun argument n'est sérieux, c'est du cliché à 80% enrichi d'études "scientifiques" en tous genres qui prouvent chacune le contraire du contraire du contraire de l'opposé de l'autre.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> tentons un recentrage du débat :
> 
> quels sont les points avancés par les gens ici, vous échangez des arguments, mais je vois plus bien ce qui vous oppose ...
> 
> c'est plus fin que hadopi c'est bien/pas bien.
> ...

 

1) Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que la loi "Création et Internet" n'est pas souhaitable et pas applicable de façon juste.

2) La Quadrature du Net et moi-même prétendons que la licence globale permettrait un financement de l'industrue culturelle tout en légalisant les échanges, pour l'instant hors-marché, d'œuvres. Cette approche est longuement argumentée dans Internet & Création de Philippe Aigrain.

3) Oupsman est contre la licence globale parce que c'est une taxe payées par tous et que certains ne veulent pas s'échanger des œuvres librement. Je n'ai toujours pas compris comment il comptait stopper les échanges hors-marché puisqu'il ne souhaite pas les légaliser (alors que lui même semble être hors-la-loi !).

----------

## xaviermiller

Et le trollomètre est descendu au niveau le plus bas  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et le trollomètre est descendu au niveau le plus bas 

 

j'suis fort, hein  :Wink: 

Mon point de vue (version courte) :

ca se fera pas sans casse et, au final, il faudra choisir entre liberté et droit d'auteur.

Pour moi, c'est tout choisi, internet est un endroit formidable, un contrepouvoir insensé au nez et à la barbe des grands groupes de médias, un incubateur de democratie, une source de savoir,...

C'est pour cela que le gouvernement privilégiera le droit d'auteur.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le Conseil Général des Technologies de l’Information, qui sert base de connaissances de Christine Albanel, annonce sa volonté de mettre fin aux accès Wifi libres. Voilà ce que l'on peut lire dans le document que s'est procuré PC INPACT :

 *CGTI wrote:*   

> Les hot spots gratuits offrent l’opportunité d’offrir à l’internaute « tout venant » un accès « de confiance » pour la navigation web. En tirer parti suppose, à l’instar de ce qui se pratique dans le domaine de l’internet mobile,
> 
>     * D’une part de mettre en place une instance ayant autorité à définir et garder actif des portails « blancs » où se retrouveraient les sites utiles à la vie économique, culturelle et sociale du pays.
> 
>     * D’autre part, restreindre à ces portails les accès Wi-Fi à l’Internet que proposent à titre gratuit des entités publiques (municipalités, leurs écoles, les hôpitaux ou les universités) , voire des personnes morales privées (Mac Donald, ..)).

 

Le lien avec le projet de loi "Création et Internet" est direct. Voilà comment est qualifié ce contrôle des hot spots :

 *CGTI wrote:*   

> la seule [mesure] qui permettrait d’endiguer, le cas échéant, le téléchargement d’œuvres de la part de 16 millions de nomades tout en continuant de leur offrir à partir de tels accès gratuits l’essentiel du web utile à la vie économique, culturelle et sociale du pays.

 

Et si cette mesure n'est pas respectée ? Répression bien sûr !

 *CGTI wrote:*   

> La connaissance de l’adresse IP fautive pourrait conduire à la suspension d’un hot spot payant d’un opérateur de communications électroniques. Il convient évidemment de prévoir une rédaction adaptée pour que la coupure ne concerne jamais le hot spot des opérateurs. Or, ceux-ci connaissent l’identité des internautes qui s’inscrivent pour une session en Wifi. A titre illustratif, on pourrait dans ce cas envisager qu’un abonné déjà sanctionné à son domicile se voit restreindre l’accès aux hot spots payants.

 

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais c'est n'importe quoi. Des "experts" qui ont pondus ça... ça laisse une idée sur leur capacités   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oh et si on se connecte à un hotspot wifi qui a été utilisé pour dl du contenu illicite on aura un bandeau qui va s'afficher toussa toussa... Ils en ont encore des idées bidons du genre? 

Quelque soit le domaine étudié pour pondre des lois, ils semblent que ce soit toujours aux mauvaises personnes (les "experts") à qui ils s'adressent.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   tentons un recentrage du débat :
> 
> quels sont les points avancés par les gens ici, vous échangez des arguments, mais je vois plus bien ce qui vous oppose ...
> 
> c'est plus fin que hadopi c'est bien/pas bien.
> ...

 

1) Il n'y a même pas à discuter sur le sujet

2) J'ai lu le 'bouquin' de Philippe Aigrain et comment dire ... Certains points sont assez éloignés de la réalité, en particulier le point sur les plates formes légales de téléchargement : je ne pense pas qu'il mesure vraiment les coûts liés à la maintenance de telles plateformes. 

3) Bah quand j'ai mis en place ce procédé, ça ne l'était pas (et je m'étais bien renseigné sur le sujet). Maintenant, je serais curieux que tu me trouves un jugement d'internaute condamné parce qu'il mettait à dispositions des fichiers soumis à droits d'auteur sur un site FTP privé.  

Comment faire stopper les échanges hors marchés ? Je n'y crois pas, il y'aura toujours des abrutis pour se croire au dessus des lois et prendre n'importe quel prétexte pour continuer à pirater. Mais au moins, en adaptant le modèle d'il y'a 10 ans (échanges de cassettes dans la cour du collège ou du lycée) au monde d'aujourd'hui, c'est à dire sans partage de sa "culture" avec le monde entier sans contrôle de qui télécharge et quoi, le prétexte utilisé par ces sinistres individus deviendrait caduque, encore qu'il le soit déjà à l'heure actuelle à mon humble avis, au vu des moyens alternatifs existants.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai lu le 'bouquin' de Philippe Aigrain et comment dire ... Certains points sont assez éloignés de la réalité, en particulier le point sur les plates formes légales de téléchargement : je ne pense pas qu'il mesure vraiment les coûts liés à la maintenance de telles plateformes. 

 

Sauf erreur de ma part je ne crois pas qu'il propose que la licence globale serve à financer des plate-formes de téléhargement. Cela dit je pense que de telle plate-forme existeraient et se financeraient d'elles-même (publicité, vente de produits dérivés comme... les CDs !, vente de place de concert, etc.).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Maintenant, je serais curieux que tu me trouves un jugement d'internaute condamné parce qu'il mettait à dispositions des fichiers soumis à droits d'auteur sur un site FTP privé.  

 

Il n'empêche que c'est pour le moement interdit par la loi, donc répréhensible.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part je ne crois pas qu'il propose que la licence globale serve à financer des plate-formes de téléhargement. Cela dit je pense que de telle plate-forme existeraient et se financeraient d'elles-même (publicité, vente de produits dérivés comme... les CDs !, vente de place de concert, etc.).
> 
> 

 

Il ne propose pas que la licence globale finance de telles plate formes de téléchargement. Il réfute l'argument de la mort de ces plate formes, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui sur ses arguments ... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il n'empêche que c'est pour le moement interdit par la loi, donc répréhensible.

 

Tu ne réponds pas à ma question ... Sais tu que selon la loi, on devrait avoir une croix du Christ dans chaque école  :Question:  Exemple pris totalement au hasard ... L'Etat fait preuvre d'un peu de pragmatisme dans l'application de ses lois, et c'est heureux. Même si un échange en privé est interdit dans les faits par la loi, il a toujours été toléré parce qu'il est privé, au contraire d'un échange public que les réseau P2P.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'Etat fait preuvre d'un peu de pragmatisme dans l'application de ses lois, et c'est heureux. 

 

c'est la justice qui applique les lois, pas l'état ... enfin en théorie.

exemple de pragmatisme ? 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Il n'empêche que c'est pour le moement interdit par la loi, donc répréhensible. 
> 
> Tu ne réponds pas à ma question ... Sais tu que selon la loi, on devrait avoir une croix du Christ dans chaque école  Exemple pris totalement au hasard ... L'Etat fait preuvre d'un peu de pragmatisme dans l'application de ses lois, et c'est heureux. Même si un échange en privé est interdit dans les faits par la loi, il a toujours été toléré parce qu'il est privé, au contraire d'un échange public que les réseau P2P.

 

Il serait bon de ne pas être complètement naïf. Si le gouvernement insiste pour obtenir la riposte graduée, ce n'est pas pour, ensuite, ne pas la faire appliquer (et pour le coup ce n'est pas la justice qui l'appliquerait mais l'Hadopi composée d'industriels ! Parlez moi de démocratie...  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Je suis persuadé que lorsque la loi sur les croix dans les écoles a été voté, il en était de même. Quant à la tolérance du partage culturel dans l'intimité des familles, c'est une exception au droit d'auteur (pour laquelle les industriels touchent de l'argent), inscrite dans les textes de loi, qui était tolérée au temps de l'analogique où le contexte était différent (cf. quelques messages au dessus : dégradation de la qualité d'une copie à l'autre, impossibilité de contrôler ces copies).

À part ça, j'aime l'exemple de pragmatisme de la SACEM dont nous a fait part lesourbe...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Même l'UMP ne respecte pas le droit d'auteur !

 *LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Une avocate spécialisée dans la propriété intellectuelle accuse l'UMP de contrefaçon et lui demande réparation pour avoir utilisé sans autorisation la musique du groupe de rock américain MGMT lors de deux meetings et sur Internet. Cette affaire intervient au moment où l'Assemblée nationale s'apprête à examiner, le 4 mars, un projet de loi du gouvernement visant à réprimer le piratage des œuvres culturelles sur Internet.
> 
> "On voit que ceux qui préconisent la chasse aux internautes ne sont pas les plus respectueux du droit des artistes", a affirmé jeudi 19 février Me Isabelle Wekstein, avocate de MGMT, qui, faute d'accord amiable, envisage d'aller en justice pour obtenir réparation. "Ce sont des actes de contrefaçon, une atteinte au droit de la propriété intellectuelle", a dénoncé l'avocate.

 

----------

## Oupsman

Ouah   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Alors là franchement   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  On attends encore les condamnations massives promises par certaines catégories de médias au moment de l'adoption de la loi DADVSI. Le pessimisme ça va deux minutes, mais faut regarder la réalité de temps en temps   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ouah    Alors là franchement    On attends encore les condamnations massives promises par certaines catégories de médias au moment de l'adoption de la loi DADVSI. Le pessimisme ça va deux minutes, mais faut regarder la réalité de temps en temps   

 

Est-ce que tu as conscience qu'avec cet argumentaire tu peux justifier le vote de n'importe quelle loi même la plus liberticide ? Genre, "oui ça va légaliser la torture mais dans la réalité ça ne sera pas appliqué donc vous êtes stupides d'être pessimistes".  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ppg

Moi c'est ce genre de choses que je trouve inadmissibles : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49218-hadopi-interoperabilite-logiciel-libre-payant.htm?vc=1

J'ai pas envie de payer pour qu'une *** vienne espionner ma ligne pour certifier que tel jour à telle heure j'ai pas pu télécharger du contenu copyrighté parce que le spyware hadopi machinchose fonctionne sur mon ordinateur (sous windows évidemment, parce que c'est comme l'anti-virus/firewall proposé par certains FAI : windows only).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

j'ai trouvé ça , je pense que beaucoup l'ont déjà vu.

Bon je sais pas si ce lien à sa place dans votre débat par contre.

Sur ce, bonne discussion, je retourne pirater deux trois artistes   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Ouah    Alors là franchement    On attends encore les condamnations massives promises par certaines catégories de médias au moment de l'adoption de la loi DADVSI. Le pessimisme ça va deux minutes, mais faut regarder la réalité de temps en temps    
> 
> Est-ce que tu as conscience qu'avec cet argumentaire tu peux justifier le vote de n'importe quelle loi même la plus liberticide ? Genre, "oui ça va légaliser la torture mais dans la réalité ça ne sera pas appliqué donc vous êtes stupides d'être pessimistes". 

 

Il manque les décrets d'application pour le moment il me semble, et donc tant qu'il n'y en aura pas, pas de condamnations. Par contre, la loi rend la publication de ces décrets possibles.

----------

## kopp

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu ne réponds pas à ma question ... Sais tu que selon la loi, on devrait avoir une croix du Christ dans chaque école  Exemple pris totalement au hasard ... L'Etat fait preuvre d'un peu de pragmatisme dans l'application de ses lois, et c'est heureux. 

 

As-tu un lien vers l'article de loi qui précise ça ? j'ai pas envie de chercher les justifications de tes propos, mais ça me semble un peu en contradiction avec les principes de laïcité de l'école publique en France.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> j'ai trouvé ça , je pense que beaucoup l'ont déjà vu.
> 
> Bon je sais pas si ce lien à sa place dans votre débat par contre.
> 
> Sur ce, bonne discussion, je retourne pirater deux trois artistes  

 

De mon côté, j'avais raté ce document édifiant. Ça fait quand même une jolie liste ! Vous croyez que ça lui rapporte combien de propager ainsi le message mensonger des majors ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Au chapitre "analyse de la situation actuelle", encore une étude qui conclue à un effet positif, pour l'économie, des échanges hors-marché de contenus  artistique. Celle-là s'étale sur 142 pages et fut commandée par le gouvernement des Pays-Bas. Cet article en parle.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> j'ai trouvé ça , je pense que beaucoup l'ont déjà vu.
> 
> Bon je sais pas si ce lien à sa place dans votre débat par contre.
> 
> Sur ce, bonne discussion, je retourne pirater deux trois artistes  

 

Dans la même lignée, je vous présente le groupe facebook "Pour l'ouverture d'une enquête parlementaire contre Christine Albanel !". En trois jours, il comptait déjà plus de 4000 membres. Du jamais vu !

----------

## Oupsman

J'en suis  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

de mieux en mieux

----------

## Magic Banana

ppg a déjà mentionné cet article quelques lignes plus haut.  :Wink: 

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Moi c'est ce genre de choses que je trouve inadmissibles : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49218-hadopi-interoperabilite-logiciel-libre-payant.htm?vc=1
> 
> J'ai pas envie de payer pour qu'une *** vienne espionner ma ligne pour certifier que tel jour à telle heure j'ai pas pu télécharger du contenu copyrighté parce que le spyware hadopi machinchose fonctionne sur mon ordinateur (sous windows évidemment, parce que c'est comme l'anti-virus/firewall proposé par certains FAI : windows only).

 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ppg a déjà mentionné cet article quelques lignes plus haut. 
> 
>  *ppg wrote:*   Moi c'est ce genre de choses que je trouve inadmissibles : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49218-hadopi-interoperabilite-logiciel-libre-payant.htm?vc=1
> 
> J'ai pas envie de payer pour qu'une *** vienne espionner ma ligne pour certifier que tel jour à telle heure j'ai pas pu télécharger du contenu copyrighté parce que le spyware hadopi machinchose fonctionne sur mon ordinateur (sous windows évidemment, parce que c'est comme l'anti-virus/firewall proposé par certains FAI : windows only). 

 

Ha ben zut, désolé pour le post inutile.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   ppg a déjà mentionné cet article quelques lignes plus haut. 
> 
>  *ppg wrote:*   Moi c'est ce genre de choses que je trouve inadmissibles : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49218-hadopi-interoperabilite-logiciel-libre-payant.htm?vc=1
> 
> J'ai pas envie de payer pour qu'une *** vienne espionner ma ligne pour certifier que tel jour à telle heure j'ai pas pu télécharger du contenu copyrighté parce que le spyware hadopi machinchose fonctionne sur mon ordinateur (sous windows évidemment, parce que c'est comme l'anti-virus/firewall proposé par certains FAI : windows only).  
> ...

 

Pas si inutile que ça puisque c'est cette annonce qui pousse l'April à déclarer l'urgence et à demander une mobilisation de tous les libristes. Si vous avez quelques minutes à tuer, contactez votre député !

----------

## geekounet

Pour ma part, j'ai black-out mon site perso, et la boite où je bosse le fait aussi. Faut que tout le monde s'y mette : http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/APPEL-HADOPI-blackout-du-net-francais  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Plusieurs choses (désolé de ne pas avoir le temps de le détailler... si quelqu'un veut le faire, il/elle est le/la bienvenu(e)) :

1) Vous vous souvenez de l'anecdote selon laquelle l'UMP ne respecte pas le droit d'auteur. Plutôt que de l'étouffer au plus vite, l'UMP se moque ouvertement du droit d'auteur en proposant au groupe MGMT 1€ de dédommagement !

2) Un ministre norvégien qualifie de "fou" le comportement des majors et propose de légaliser les échanges hors-marchés.

3) Le titre de ce fil est plus que jamais d'actualité : les 44 membres de la commission européenne des Libertés civiles, de la Justice et des Affaires intérieures ont voté, à l'unanimité un texte qui est très clairement une attaque directe contre le principe même de "riposte graduée".

Si vous manquez de temps, lisez au moins le dernier lien que je viens de vous communiquer : un vrai régal !  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : black-out done.

----------

## Dismantr

Aaaahhh, enfin des gens censés (pour le dernier lien) !   :Very Happy:  Merci Magic !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Aaaahhh, enfin des gens censés (pour le dernier lien) !   Merci Magic !

 

C'était déjà le cas avant, mais bon, apparemment, la France semble décider de son sort elle-même, faisant fi de l'Europe, et lui dictant ses lois...

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Plusieurs choses (désolé de ne pas avoir le temps de le détailler... si quelqu'un veut le faire, il/elle est le/la bienvenu(e)) :
> 
> 1) Vous vous souvenez de l'anecdote selon laquelle l'UMP ne respecte pas le droit d'auteur. Plutôt que de l'étouffer au plus vite, l'UMP se moque ouvertement du droit d'auteur en proposant au groupe MGMT 1€ de dédommagement !

 Ça n'est pas plutôt à la SACEM de gérer ce genre de "litige" ???

Concernant le second point, la Norvège ne fait pas partie de l'EU. Je ne suis pas sûr de l'impact qu'aurai cette éventuelle légalisation sur le reste de l'Europe (et sur la France en particulier).

À noter également que les FAI ont demandés officiellement une "sanction pécuniaire forfaitaire" plutôt qu'une coupure de la ligne. Une licence globale déguisée et payée uniquement par ceux qui utilisent abusivement le p2p ???

Je m'interroge également sur l'application de cette loi d'un point de vue technique. Si j'ai bien compris le principe, les FAI doivent stocker les logs des connexions de leurs clients et l'hadopi traitera a postériori ces données. Ainsi le fait d'être présumé coupable se base sur ces fichiers de logs. Une question se pose alors : qu'est-ce qui garanti l'intégrité de ces données ? Comment être certain qu'elles n'ont pas été falsifiées/tronquées ou simplement erronées (la possibilité de "croisement" d'ip au transfert/traitement n'est pas nulle) ? C'est la seule preuve à charge, elle nécessite donc selon moi un degré de confiance "absolue".

Et est-ce qu'on aura accès à ces données ? Car il n'est pas illégal de télécharger/partager des isos de distributions GNU/Linux ou des données sur un ftp privé. Elles peuvent donc d'une part contenir des informations personnelles et d'autre part une preuve d'une activité parfaitement légale. Il faut alors mettre en place un accès personnel et privé à ces données non ?

Enjoy !

----------

## Magic Banana

Alors que les discussions à l'Assemblée Nationale devraient commencer, je fais remonter ce sujet.

J'ai toutefois une excuse supplémentaire : cet article du Figaro qui nous confirme la tendance dont je vous ai parlée il y a pas mal de temps déjà. Ainsi, les entrées en salle de cinéma sont en augmentation de 4% en janvier (par rapport à janvier 2008) et sont partis pour faire mieux encore en février. Quand on sait que le pouvoir dachat est en berne, que le chômage s'envole... et bien justement, il paraît que cela contribue à l'augmentation des entrées dans les salles obscures ! Mais comme il s'agit d'un article du Figaro, voilà comment, après toutes ces excellentes nouvelles pour les revenus des industriels de la culture, il se conclue :  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Léna Lutaud pour le Figaro wrote:*   

> Le lobbyiste de Hollywood, Dan Glickman, président de Motion Picture Association of America, voit déjà poindre un danger à l'horizon : «La crise va donner encore plus envie aux gens de télécharger illégalement les films et d'acheter des DVD trafiqués. Il est urgent que chaque gouvernement légifère. C'est une priorité absolue.»

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tant que j'y suis à vous faire part de la couverture du mouvement au niveau des quotidiens nationaux, LeMonde.fr parle, aujourd'hui même, du "black-out symbolique sur le Net contre la loi sur le téléchargement".

----------

## Gaby

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai toutefois une excuse supplémentaire : cet article du Figaro qui nous confirme la tendance dont je vous ai parlée il y a pas mal de temps déjà. Ainsi, les entrées en salle de cinéma sont en augmentation de 4% en janvier (par rapport à janvier 2008) et sont partis pour faire mieux encore en février. Quand on sait que le pouvoir dachat est en berne, que le chômage s'envole... et bien justement, il paraît que cela contribue à l'augmentation des entrées dans les salles obscures ! 

 

Il faut quand même prendre en compte les 90 000 chomeurs de plus en Janvier et je ne compte pas les milliers de chomeurs partiel. Il faut bien s'occuper quand on a rien à foutre de son temps "libre". Je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai même pris la carte illimité dernièrement suite à la hausse des prix.

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

Ceci est un communiqué de l'industrie du divertissement de masse.

----------

## lesourbe

l'eolas du jour sur hadopi

depuis le temps que je l'attendais !

bonne lecture !

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> l'eolas du jour sur hadopi
> 
> depuis le temps que je l'attendais !
> 
> bonne lecture !

 

Ouais, ça fait du bien de lire un avis impartial sur le sujet (enfin disons non enflammé). Et j'avoue m'être bien marré en lisant le commentaire numéro 104   :Laughing: 

Une idée comme ça : vu que les FAI peuvent certifier ce qui entre et sort par la prise ou on est raccordé sur le DSLAM, ne pourraient-ils pas mettre en place un système de log du trafic qui passe par ladite prise du DSLAM  :Question: 

----------

## razer

Intéressant l'analyse du droit à la copie privée P8 : certains paragraphes semblent se contredire

Ce que je vois autour de moi des utilisateurs de P2P, c'est qu'ils migrent de plus en plus vers des torrents privés, accessibles uniquement à partir d'une page web cryptée, sur laquelle il est nécessaire d'être inscrit.

La plupart de ces sites n'acceptent les nouveaux adhérents que par l'intermédiaire d'invitation. Ils proposent enfin des liens bien spécifiques : cinéma, mais aussi matchs de foot, série télé, emissions. Bref, c'est thématique.

De là ma pensée : il devient juridiquement difficile de définir/justifier la copie privée. Ces "clubs" de torrent peuvent être qualifiés de "cercle d'amis", tout autant que la remise un main propre d'un cd gravé lors d'une soirée.

L'idée de la loi semble d'interdire ce droit lorsque le moyen de communication se nomme Internet. Bien entendu, cela est impossible sans gêne pour les contenus sans droit d'auteur restrictifs sur la copie, et sans délomition pure et simple de l'éthique d'internet.

Certains pensent que cette loi est inapplicable, je pense qu'elle l'est.

Le P2P se base sur des échanges up/down. Il suffit aux FAI de limiter l'usage de la ligne (débit anormalement lent) à partir d'une certaine tranche d'upload.

A ce moment l'utilisateur se plaint auprès du FAI, qui lui propose la mise en place d'un mouchart permettant de prouver que tout ses échanges sont "légaux"

La loi permettant un truc aussi liberticide, l'utilisateur normalement constitué, qu'il soit dans la légalité ou pas, refusera...

Les téléchargements diminuent, les ventes n'augmentent pas voire baissent, et internet tel qu'on le connaissait jusqu'à maintenant est mort

----------

## Magic Banana

Le député UMP Alain Suguenot propose un amendement qui ressemble fort à une licence globale... ou alors ce sont les commentateurs de cet article qui ont raison et il propose une taxe sans qu'en contre-partie les échanges hors-marchés soient légalisés. Étant donné ses antécédents de ce député, je pense avoir raison.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une idée comme ça : vu que les FAI peuvent certifier ce qui entre et sort par la prise ou on est raccordé sur le DSLAM, ne pourraient-ils pas mettre en place un système de log du trafic qui passe par ladite prise du DSLAM 

 

euh, c'est déjà en place ça, depuis la lcen si je ne m'abuse...

----------

## lesourbe

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certains pensent que cette loi est inapplicable, je pense qu'elle l'est.

 

Non. Enfin peut-être, mais pas comme tu le décris.

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le P2P se base sur des échanges up/down. Il suffit aux FAI de limiter l'usage de la ligne (débit anormalement lent) à partir d'une certaine tranche d'upload.

 

Une requête DNS se base aussi "sur des échanges up/down".

Ca empêche pas de pirater. 

C'est interdit aux FAI.

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ce moment l'utilisateur se plaint auprès du FAI, qui lui propose la mise en place d'un mouchart permettant de prouver que tout ses échanges sont "légaux"

 

Un tel logiciel n'existe pas et risque fort d'être loin de ce qu'il est sensé faire: "permettre de prouver que tout ses échanges sont légaux".

Enfin, le système qu'ils nous prévoient est bien plus retord.

Eux (mail optionnel) : vous avez été surpris de non-surveillance de voitre accès ADSL.

Toi : ... 

Eux (recommandé) : vous avez été surpris de non-surveillance de voitre accès ADSL.

Toi : mais non, mais ça suffit maintenant, de quoi m'accuser vous exactement.

Eux : on a pas à le dire et tu peux pas contester à ce niveau

Eux : et hop, on t'y a repris on te coupe la ligne

Toi : eth0 down, tu prends tes basquettes et tu vas au tribunal essayer de prouver que tu avais bien un logiciel de surveillance agréé au moment des faits (bon courage).

I M P A R A B L E.

----------

## guilc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Une idée comme ça : vu que les FAI peuvent certifier ce qui entre et sort par la prise ou on est raccordé sur le DSLAM, ne pourraient-ils pas mettre en place un système de log du trafic qui passe par ladite prise du DSLAM  
> 
> euh, c'est déjà en place ça, depuis la lcen si je ne m'abuse...

 

Dans les films peut-être...

C'est totalement irréaliste. Imagine le volume de logs nécessaire pour stocker pour chaque paquet IP la source, destination, les ports, éventuellement le contenu/type de contenu... Le trafic qui passe chaque jour est plus que gigantesque, il faudrait des salles machine entières dédiées au seul stockage de ces informations => des coûts en infrastructure tellement énormes que c'est irréaliste.

Non : ce qu'on stocke (en tous cas chez nous), c'est l'historique des connexions/ip des clients, et les activités sur NOS systèmes, pas sur le web entier (ça, c'est pour se protéger en cas de réquisitions judiciaires). Et la encore, c'est le cul entre 2 chaises : la LCEN demande 3 ans de logs, et quand la CNIL passe, il faut tout virer et ramener à seulement 1 an de logs (la CNIL passe 1 fois par an environ...). Vive l'incohérence !

Tout au plus, il serait possible de mettre en place des logs du trafic sur une COURTE période (ce qui n'est de toute façon pas fait), et qui serait totalement insuffisant au regard de la LCEN. bref, loi inapplicable, comme toutes les lois pondues par nos énarques antiques qui ne comprennent rien aux nouvelles technologies et légifèrent à tord et à travers.

----------

## lesourbe

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ce qu'on stocke (en tous cas chez nous), c'est l'historique des connexions/ip des clients

 

ben c'est pas ce qu'il veut ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   ce qu'on stocke (en tous cas chez nous), c'est l'historique des connexions/ip des clients 
> 
> ben c'est pas ce qu'il veut ?

 

Actuellement, c'est sur leurs systèmes. Mais je serais curieux de connaître la taille d'une telle base de données.

En tous les cas, je suis en train de réfléchir sérieusement à une telle éventualité de mon coté, bien que je craigne que cela ne servira à rien d'un coté légal.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tous les cas, je suis en train de réfléchir sérieusement à une telle éventualité de mon coté, bien que je craigne que cela ne servira à rien d'un coté légal.

 

en cas d'intrusion, par exemple, tu ne peux fournir les preuves de l'intrusion avec des logs extraits par toi-même, vu qu'ils auraient pu être falsifiés.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> En tous les cas, je suis en train de réfléchir sérieusement à une telle éventualité de mon coté, bien que je craigne que cela ne servira à rien d'un coté légal. 
> 
> en cas d'intrusion, par exemple, tu ne peux fournir les preuves de l'intrusion avec des logs extraits par toi-même, vu qu'ils auraient pu être falsifiés.

 

Ouais, m'enfin ça dépend comment tu fais pour les gérer ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais, m'enfin ça dépend comment tu fais pour les gérer ...

 

La même question se pose pour le truc privé qui va géré les vérification au niveau des FAI et poser les plaintes.

La garantie de non-falsification électronique... ça existe? Je crois pas (ce qui existe par contre c'est la certification des données et de la date - hash, tout le toutim - signé par une certificat d'un tiers de confiance... maintenant vous serez d'accord avec moi que cette "confinace" peut etre tout à fait relative, qui sera ce tiers?). 

C'est amha l'énorme faille de ce truc, un avocat spécialisé aura peu de mal à exploser la plainte (en pointant du doigt le fait que les preuves ne peuvent être garantie "guenuine" ^^) et on aura vite une jurice-prudence. Enfin dans le meilleur des mondes, parce que comme c'est partis ils vont nous pondre un truc qui implicitement donnera toute confiance de la cours dans les preuves (quelques soient les techniques pour les soumettre derrière) et vlan.

----------

## guilc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   ce qu'on stocke (en tous cas chez nous), c'est l'historique des connexions/ip des clients 
> 
> ben c'est pas ce qu'il veut ?

 

Bah non : quand je parle de connexion, c'est au sens authentification sur les radius, pas enregistrement des établissements de connexions TCP. C'est pas du tout la même volumétrie

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> Loi pour la confiance dans l'économie numérique 	Article détaillé : loi pour la confiance dans l'économie numérique.
> 
> Cette loi a été votée le 21 juin 2004 dans le but de combattre le terrorisme et le crime organisé via Internet et autres moyens de communication numériques, mais aussi pour légiférer sur le commerce via Internet et elle aurait son décret d'application publié dans le second semestre 2007.
> 
> À ce jour (début mai 2007), c'est encore un projet de décret qui obligerait :
> ...

 

source

en fait, il manque que le décret, la loi est déjà là.

Bienvenue à Hollywood !

----------

## Magic Banana

Tout à fait. Rappelons que selon le Conseil général des technologies de l'information (CGTI), rattaché à Bercy, il y aura 180 000 suspensions de connexion par an !

En France, aujourd'hui, un ménage compte en moyenne 2,3 personnes (et les personnes non connectées sont les ménages les plus petits). 1,3 personnes (sur ces 2,3) peuvent ne télécharger pas illégalement (d'où les résultats du sondage) et verront tout de même leur connexion suspendue. Sans parler des ordinateurs zombis, des connexion Wifi piratées, des adresses IP françaises introduites sur le réseau pour montrer l'injustice de la loi, etc.Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Mar 11, 2009 8:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> C'est amha l'énorme faille de ce truc, un avocat spécialisé aura peu de mal à exploser la plainte (en pointant du doigt le fait que les preuves ne peuvent être garantie "guenuine" ^^) et on aura vite une jurice-prudence...

 

s/jurice-prudence/jurisprudence

J'ai wikipédié le truc, pour une fois qu'on rencontre du vocabulaire un peu évolué ici  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà comment se terminait une dépêche AFP parue ce matin :

 *AFP wrote:*   

> Un collectif de citoyens, la Quadrature du Net, encourage les internautes à abreuver les députés de mails hostiles à cette loi. « Ce sont cinq gus dans un garage qui font des mails à la chaîne », relativise le cabinet de Mme Albanel.

 

Bien vite, la Quadrature du Net répondit. Enfin, la dépêche AFP fut mise à jour de façon à ce que la mention des "cinq gus dans un garage" soit supprimée ! Framablog relate ces faits.

Toujours est-il qu'il faut reconnaître que notre rejet clair de ce projet de loi a beau faire l'unanimité sur le Net, il a du mal a en dépasser ses frontières. Au 20h de France 2 hier (ou avant-hier ?), les journalistes introduisaient le futur débat au Parlement (à partir de mardi prochain) avec un reportage. Pour défendre le projet de loi : un industriel du cinéma nous déclarant que c'est la seule voie à suivre si l'on veut que le cinéma français continue à vivre (sans plus d'argumentation et notamment sans préciser que les entrées au cinéma sont en nette augmentation depuis plusieurs mois !). Pour la combattre : un jeune, face cachée, devant un Windows faisant tourner e-mule (des dizaines de téléchargements en cours) qui, lorsqu'on lui demande si il pense que le prix des DVDs est trop cher, répond qu'il n'en a aucune idée puisqu'il ne fait que télécharger parce que c'est gratuit. Nous voilà bien défendu !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nicolas Vanbremeersch tente d'expliquer pourquoi des associations comme "La Quadrature du Net" semblent incapables de toucher au delà des limites d'Internet.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est trop énorme tout ça ! Et tout ça pour quelques transferts de fichiers, alors que le budget national pourrait être utilisé à d'autres fins, plus utiles à la société...

Les gars, aux prochaines élections, mobilisez-vous et VOTEZ !

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est trop énorme tout ça ! Et tout ça pour quelques transferts de fichiers, alors que le budget national pourrait être utilisé à d'autres fins, plus utiles à la société...
> 
> Les gars, aux prochaines élections, mobilisez-vous et VOTEZ !

 

tu te sens fort là, hein ? tu diffuses tes idéaux poilitiques radicaux sur forums.gentoo.org et tu vas faire vasciller le pouvoir gargantuesque de TF1.

Non, mais, que crois-tu ? toute résistance est futile ! abandonnez !

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les gars, aux prochaines élections, mobilisez-vous et VOTEZ !

 

Vu comment ça part en sucette ils vont pousser à l'utilisation des machines de votes électroniques et truquer les résultats... ^^' (nan avec la cotte d'impopularité qu'ils ont ils pourraient pas, heureusement)

J'adore, tous ces gens qui ont votés pour l'actuel président/gvt parce qu'ils sont "libéraux". Ah bon?  :Laughing:  Visiblement ils sont à 180° de l'être.

----------

## Magic Banana

Vous pouvez dès à présent (et pendant une semaine) écouter l'émission "le téléphone sonne" diffusé il y a quelques minutes sur France Inter. Le sujet ? Questions sur le projet "Création et Internet". Les invités ? Franck Riester (député UMP de Seine et Marne, rapporteur du projet de loi "Création et Internet"), didier Mathus (député socialiste de Saône-et-Loire, spécialiste des questions audiovisuelles pour le PS), Philippe Aigrain (co-fondateur de "La quadrature du Net" et auteur du livre « Internet et Création : comment reconnaître les échanges sur internet en finançant la création » sur InLibroVeritas.net), Hervé Rony (directeur général du Snep (Syndicat national de l'édition phonographique).

EDIT : Comme Franck Riester fait de la contre information ("vous avez lu sur le Net que vous devrez installer un mouchard. Il ne faut pas croire à ce que l'on vous dit sur Internet"), je vous invite à vérifier par vous-même que c'est bien le cas. Voilà le rapport de la CGTI publié par LesEchos.fr. Par ailleurs vous remarquerez l'ironie du soi-disant contrôle de la CNIL lorsque l'on vient remplacer cinq de ses commissaires par des politiciens UMP ou aparentés.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Comme Franck Riester fait de la contre information ("vous avez lu sur le Net que vous devrez installer un mouchard. Il ne faut pas croire à ce que l'on vous dit sur Internet"), je vous invite à vérifier par vous-même que c'est bien le cas. Voilà le rapport de la CGTI publié par LesEchos.fr. Par ailleurs vous remarquerez l'ironie du soi-disant contrôle de la CNIL lorsque l'on vient remplacer cinq de ses commissaires par des politiciens UMP ou aparentés.

 

C'est ça surtout qui me gène  :Sad:  Effectivement, quand on regarde bien ce qui se trame, c'est moins le contrôle du P2P que le contrôle d'Internet tout entier qui se trame  :Sad: 

Bon bah on va sortir la sulfateuse  :Sad: 

----------

## Dismantr

Au lieu de blackouter le net, si la loi passe, pensez-vous que lancer une vaste opération de résiliation de nos accès internet (genre, 500000 personnes au moins ?) serait un moyen de pression parlant ? Que diraient les FAI si les utilisateurs résilient massivement leur accès ?

Personnellement, je pense que c'est là le seul moyen de protestation valable, qui ait une portée (enlevez leur le fric, ils reviendront pleurer pour nous faire revenir, quitte a abroger la loi) -> rien de tel que les pressions économiques pour faire avancer le monde (regardez les enseignants en France, aucune prise directe sur l'économie => aucun résultat dans leurs grèves ; mais si, une seule fois, ils laissaient planner la rumeur que quelques milliers d'enseignants protestataires ont mis des notes aléatoirement sur les copies du bac, le bordel serait tel qu'ils seraient alors bien plus écoutés).

Au final, si cette loi passe, il faut convaincre, à mon avis, massivement (des millions de personnes), de résilier leur abonnement. Ensuite, nous serons en position de force car une loi ne sert à rien si le média qu'elle contrôle n'est plus utilisé. De plus, si un boycott majeur des produits des conna..., heu pardon, des acteurs de l'industrie du disque et du cinéma est lancé sur fond proclamé de révolte contre ces lois liberticides, là nous serons écoutés.

Il n'y a plus guère de demi-mesure, soit on s'y met tous, soit on laisse tomber et nous aurons à répondre à nos enfants lorsqu'ils nous poserons la fameuse question chère au créateur de FreeNet (version modifiée) : "Papa, tu étais où lorsqu'ils ont censurer le net et limiter /supprimer l'accès à la culture au plus grand nombre".

Même sans être pirate (je ne télécharge pas), on ne peut laisser passer une loi de ce genre.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   c'est le pied dans la porte.
> 
> le but de tout ce ramdam, c'est le controle de l'internet, pas tant la protection des artistes.
> 
> une fois en place, plus jamais de vidéo de sarkozy bourré au G8 genre ça, ni de poutine qui reçoit la grand croix de la légion d'honneurgenre ici ?, ni les documentaires révisionnistes sur le 11 septembre (genre celui-ci ou celui-là).
> ...

 

attention ! la parano c'est contagieux !

 *Franck Riester wrote:*   

> vous avez lu sur le Net que vous devrez installer un mouchard. Il ne faut pas croire à ce que l'on vous dit sur Internet"), je vous invite à vérifier par vous-même que c'est bien le cas. 

 

Il a oublié de mettre le lien pour le code source ou bien ?

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Au lieu de blackouter le net, si la loi passe, pensez-vous que lancer une vaste opération de résiliation de nos accès internet (genre, 500000 personnes au moins ?) serait un moyen de pression parlant ? Que diraient les FAI si les utilisateurs résilient massivement leur accès ?
> 
> 

 

tu plaisantes, jamais !

résiliez si vous voulez, mais sans moi.

Par contre, ça fait bien longtemps que mon budget "culture" frise le 0 Kelvin, je ne télécharge pas non plus.

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi je ne télécharge pas du tout, pas envie de me décoller la rétine ou de me faire exploser le sonotone. J'achète tout quand c'est en liquidation, avec ce système j'ai une ou deux années de retards, mais c'est pas trop grave je pense comme ça payer le juste prix pour la culture.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> je pense comme ça payer le juste prix pour la culture.

 

Pas faux

----------

## Mickael

Et le ponpon de la connerie  : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> « J’en viens au second objet de l’amendement : l’interopérabilité. Je n’y suis pas favorable. Il faut laisser au consommateur sa totale liberté(...)

 

revient à Franck Riester. Félicitations, c'est beau y'a rien à dire...  :Razz: 

EDIT : c'est encore plus joli lorsque la réplique est complète :

 *Quote:*   

> M. le rapporteur. J’en viens au second objet de l’amendement : l’interopérabilité. Je n’y suis pas favorable. Il faut laisser au consommateur sa totale liberté de choix en fonction de son système d’exploitation. L’interopérabilité n’est pas nécessaire pour les consommateurs et elle est trop contraignante pour les éditeurs de logiciels.

 

la source officielle

Il est vraiment sympa avec les éditeurs, vraiment sympa, vous trouver pas?

bien sur la commission est tout aussi apte à régir un tel projet :

 *Quote:*   

> Elle rejette ensuite, par cohérence, un amendement de M. Patrick Bloche précisant que les moyens de sécurisation devront être interopérables et mis à la disposition des consommateurs gratuitement.

  noter le mot cohérence!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Au lieu de blackouter le net, si la loi passe, pensez-vous que lancer une vaste opération de résiliation de nos accès internet (genre, 500000 personnes au moins ?) serait un moyen de pression parlant ? Que diraient les FAI si les utilisateurs résilient massivement leur accès ?

 

Non. La solution c'est l'attaque pas l'abandon. Il faut chiffrer au maximum nos communication de façon à rendre des réseaux comme GNUnet populaires en France et rendre la surveillance inneficace. Il faut inviter tout le monde à faire de même. Les inviter à ne pas signer les lettres recommandées qu'ils recevraient. Lancer d'autres actions comme la mise en circulation d'adresse IP française factices sur les réseaux P2P. Et sûrement des tas d'autres modes d'actions que je n'imagine pas.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben moi je ne télécharge pas du tout, pas envie de me décoller la rétine ou de me faire exploser le sonotone. J'achète tout quand c'est en liquidation, avec ce système j'ai une ou deux années de retards, mais c'est pas trop grave je pense comme ça payer le juste prix pour la culture.

 

Le juste prix, peut-être (et encore pourquoi donner de l'argent au distributeur, au fabriquant de CD, etc. devenus inutiles ?). La juste redistribution ce serait mieux (je rappelle que l'artiste principale touche en moyenne 4% du prix d'un album... et cette rémunération croît exponentiellement avec la popularité).

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de regarder l'emmission Ça vous regarde sur La Chaîne Parlementaire Assemblée Nationale. Nul besoin de vous préciser qu'elle était consacrée à la loi "Création et Internet" qui sera discutée demain à l'Assemblée Nationale. Il y avait toujours les mêmes (en particulier Franck Riester, rapporteur du projet de loi "Création et Internet", et Philippe Aigrain, auteur du livre Internet et Création). Et bien il s'agissait d'un vrai débat ! Cela change de ce que nous servent les 20h (encore aujourd'hui sur TF1...  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Cette emmission est consultable (en Flash  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) depuis le site Web de la chaîne. Je vous invite à constater comment l'argumentaire de Philippe Aigrain, quasi-irréfutable, agace Franck Riester qui est obligé, à chaque fois, de répondre à côté des véritables questions.  :Razz: 

Par ailleurs, je viens de découvrir que Richard Stallaman a donné, le 27 février dernier à Nanterre, une conférence intitulée "Droit d'auteur et libertés numériques". On peut écrire que RMS est en parfaite harmonie avec les thèses défendues par la Quadrature du Net (et il remonte, comme moi  :Razz:  , aux moine copistes pour expliquer). Philippe Aigrain, dans la salle, était ravi.  :Wink:  ZDNet.fr en a parlé. 01net aussi.

Enfin, je vous invite, si vous avez le temps, à lire l'opinion de l'écrivain Cory Doctorow sur le copyright. Elles ont récemment été traduites par Framalang.

EDIT : Pendant que j'y suis, je vous indique que LeMonde.fr s'attarde sur les subbers. Ces passionnés de séries télé (américaines ou japonaises) qui permettent, par leur travail bénévole, aux francophones d'un profiter. Encore un exemple d'attaque à la diversité culturelle par la loi "Création et Internet".

----------

## Oupsman

 *http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/francais-telechargement-illegal-33962/ wrote:*   

> On découvre ainsi que 37% des internautes français interrogées avouent avec déjà téléchargé ou utilisés des contenus illégaux, et que cette pratique concerne tout d’abord les moins de 25 ans. Le téléchargement illégal concerne en premier lieu la musique (20%) et les films (13%). Suivent les séries télé (5%) et les jeux vidéo (4%). A contrario, le sondage indique également que 73% des français indiquent ne jamais avoir piraté ou eu accès à des fichiers illégaux…

 

37 %  :Rolling Eyes:  On est loin du "tous pirate"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/francais-telechargement-illegal-33962/ wrote:*   On découvre ainsi que 37% des internautes français interrogées avouent avec déjà téléchargé ou utilisés des contenus illégaux, et que cette pratique concerne tout d’abord les moins de 25 ans. Le téléchargement illégal concerne en premier lieu la musique (20%) et les films (13%). Suivent les séries télé (5%) et les jeux vidéo (4%). A contrario, le sondage indique également que 73% des français indiquent ne jamais avoir piraté ou eu accès à des fichiers illégaux… 
> 
> 37 %  On est loin du "tous pirate" 

 

il s'agit d'un sondage.

Les personnes ont répondu vrai, ce chiffre représente parmi les personnes interrogées, le poucentage de celle qui téléchargent sciemment et non pas ceux dont l'accès adsl est utilisé à des fins de piraterie (yaaarh !) qu'ils le savent ... ou pas.

tu crois que la mère de famille sait faire la différence entre deezer et un morceau téléchargé depuis la mule que sont grand fils est en train d'écouter dans sa chambre ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Tout à fait. Rappelons que selon le Conseil général des technologies de l'information (CGTI), rattaché à Bercy, il y aura 180 000 suspensions de connexion par an !

En France, aujourd'hui, un ménage compte en moyenne 2,3 personnes (et les personnes non connectées sont les ménages les plus petits). 1,3 personnes (sur ces 2,3) peuvent ne télécharger pas illégalement (d'où les résultats du sondage) et verront tout de même leur connexion suspendue. Sans parler des ordinateurs zombis, des connexion Wifi piratées, des adresses IP françaises introduites sur le réseau pour montrer l'injustice de la loi, etc.

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/549822/?sc=dwhn  mais j'imagine que nos brillants économistes rattachés à notre gouvernement pensent tous le contraire   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Analyse plus détaillée des résultats du sondage ici  :Arrow:  http://www.01net.com/editorial/404824/37pour-cent-des-internautes-ont-deja-cede-a-la-tentation-du-piratage/

----------

## Dismantr

Oui, bon, je vois que ma proposition n'est pas réaliste (pas suivi du tout...). Je me range derrière l'avis de Magic, qui, somme toute, à quand même des avantages tout en étant plus applicable.

Je ne connaissais pas GnuNet (honte à moi). Je suis en train de me renseigner et je suis bien tenté par le fait de me lancer un gnunet.d sur ma machine. Tant que j'y suis, je remonte un node FreeNet, et c'est parti ! Cependant, je ne télécharge rien, et ne mets rien en partage, du coup, d'où cette question :

Est-ce utile d'ouvrir ces deux noeuds (qui serviraient alors, si je saisis bien, de relais pour les autres ; j'ai envie d'avoir de tels services hébergés sur mon accès) ou est-ce juste bon à me faire parvenir une lettre recommandée Hadopi ? Si c'est cette dernière option que vous mettez en avant, qu'adviendrait-il si chaque foyer hébergeait ce type de réseau, sans pour autant systématiquement y recourir ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Déjà je ne pense pas qu'ils en soit a traquer les échanges sur les réseaux chiffrés, ils n'en ont tout simplement pas le moyens actuellement, donc peu de chance de recevoir un recommandé.

Ensuite dans le cas de freenet faudra participer un peu pour diffuser ta node sur le réseau (faire tourner Frost quelques jours suffit)

Perso je fait tourner Freenet et Tor sur mon routeur depuis des années et je soutient à 100% ces projets.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le projet de loi commence tout juste à être discuté à l'Assemblée Nationale. Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas relire tout ce fil, PC INpact publie un article passionnant qui répond à tout l'argumentaire du gouvernement (devrais-je écrire des majors ?  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Il se base sur la lettre qu'un député UMP vous enverra certainement si vous chercher à l'alerter sur les dangers de cette loi. Et oui, ils répondent tous avec la même lettre. Et ils ne l'ont probablement jamais lu !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La même question se pose pour le truc privé qui va géré les vérification au niveau des FAI et poser les plaintes.
> 
> La garantie de non-falsification électronique... ça existe? Je crois pas (ce qui existe par contre c'est la certification des données et de la date - hash, tout le toutim - signé par une certificat d'un tiers de confiance... maintenant vous serez d'accord avec moi que cette "confinace" peut etre tout à fait relative, qui sera ce tiers?). 
> 
> C'est amha l'énorme faille de ce truc, un avocat spécialisé aura peu de mal à exploser la plainte (en pointant du doigt le fait que les preuves ne peuvent être garantie "guenuine" ^^) et on aura vite une jurice-prudence. Enfin dans le meilleur des mondes, parce que comme c'est partis ils vont nous pondre un truc qui implicitement donnera toute confiance de la cours dans les preuves (quelques soient les techniques pour les soumettre derrière) et vlan.

 Ça fait plaisir d'être lu ...   :Rolling Eyes:   *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je m'interroge également sur l'application de cette loi d'un point de vue technique. Si j'ai bien compris le principe, les FAI doivent stocker les logs des connexions de leurs clients et l'hadopi traitera a postériori ces données. Ainsi le fait d'être présumé coupable se base sur ces fichiers de logs. Une question se pose alors : qu'est-ce qui garanti l'intégrité de ces données ? Comment être certain qu'elles n'ont pas été falsifiées/tronquées ou simplement erronées (la possibilité de "croisement" d'ip au transfert/traitement n'est pas nulle) ? C'est la seule preuve à charge, elle nécessite donc selon moi un degré de confiance "absolue".

 

Dans la même veine et concernant le "mouchard" qui serait imposé, c'est un système qui ne fonctionnera pas car il est très simplement contournable (besoin d'aucune connaissance spécifique en informatique). Il suffit d'avoir une seconde machine, non-déclarée, qui sert de point de téléchargement (une machine bas de gamme/dépassée suffit largement à ce type d'usage) et une machine "propre" avec le mouchard qui certifie que si téléchargement frauduleux il y a il se fait à l'insu de mon plein gré ... Imparable a priori si la *box ne renvoie pas l'ip de la machine locale en plus de l'ip publique.

Vos avis sur ce point rendant encore davantage cette loi inutile ?

Enjoy !

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vos avis sur ce point rendant encore davantage cette loi inutile ?
> 
> 

 

juste une petite question : comment un soft peut-il certifier que nous ne téléchargeons pas sur une machine, alors qu'elle peut être éteinte ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ça fait plaisir d'être lu ...   

 

J'en parlais déjà page 7  :Wink: 

Le topic enfle trop, on finit par plus savoir qui a dit quoi et si ça a déjà été dit ou non.

Sinon pour le "mouchard" ce que tu propose est une solution possible oui. Je pense qu'il y aura plus évolué très rapidement, des faux-mouchard qui informe que tout va bien invariablement alors que derrière l'utilisateur fait ce qu'il veut. (Par reverse-engineering ça sera pas trop difficile de casser le mouchard pour créer un faux)

Au delà du mouchard il y a bien entendu l'évolution des logiciels de p2p qui seront de plus en plus difficile à suivre et donc à surveiller. Le mouchard pourra s'accrocher...

----------

## Mickael

C'est en cours :

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13/seance/seancedirect.asp

 

Et c'est un gros n'importe quoi.... tssssssss

EDIT ha ben putain c'est beau, qui est pour : 5 députés, qui est contre  : 3, amendement rejeté... pas la peine d'attendre un plan large ils sont pas assez nombreux.

----------

## titoucha

Si je te comprend bien ils étaient 8 députés, c'est pas énorme   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lesourbe

bonne vieille technique du PS :

on est contre officiellement pour pas brusquer ce qui nous reste d'électorat.

par contre, on s'arrange pour que ça passe pour pas froisser nos potes artistes.

Cette technique avait tourné au burlesque à l'assemblée lors de la dadvsi.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bernard Maris a, le 9 mars dernier sur France Inter, fait un édito à la fois bref et juste. Vous pouvez le lire ici. Il rappelle notamment que les artistes sont pour le moins partagés :

 *Quote:*   

> Pour deux raisons.
> 
>     * Parce que le téléchargement ne les a pas empêché de vendre, au contraire les a fait connaître, n’a jamais diminué le nombre de fan dans les concerts pas plus que le magnétoscope n’a tué le cinéma ou la radio la chanson.
> 
>     * Pour une deuxième raison plus profonde. Les artistes, les créateurs savent qu’ils sont des imitateurs, ils ont appris de plus anciens, de plus géniaux, bref de maîtres. S’ils n’avaient pas eu accès à la création d’autrui, ils n’auraient pas créé. On peut aussi interdire les bibliothèques gratuites : c’est ce qu’avaient voulu faire certaines éditeurs. Ça ne favorisera pas l’éclosion des écrivains.

 

Pour les parisiens l'heure est à la manifestation. Le député Didier Mathus a en effet appelé à la mobilisation contre Hadopi demain à 18h30 devant l'Assemblée Nationale.

----------

## lesourbe

pourquoi de toute façon on l'aura dans le ...dos

----------

## yoyo

Je ne crois pas que ça ai été posté ici alors : http://www.toolinux.com/lininfo/toolinux-information/opinion/article/april-hadopi-securisation-ou.

C'est une analyse intéressante des "effets de bords" probables dus à cette loi ... je les trouve réalistes et tellement évidents que je m'étonne de ne pas les avoir vu plus tôt quelque part.

Enjoy !

----------

## razer

Une déclaration de plus, lue sur clubic :

À cela, les « anti-Hadopi » opposent les erreurs de la filière, son retard en particulier. « Comment expliquer qu'un 'ado' de 15 ans puisse se procurer l'épisode d'une série américaine diffusée pour la première fois le jour même, la sous-titrer, puis la mettre à disposition des internautes en moins de 24 heures, alors que les industriels, eux, mettent plus de six mois pour le faire ? », se demande Guiral Lacotte, un membre de l'association de promotion du logiciel libre (l'April)

----------

## Magic Banana

Les discussions qui ont eu lieu à l'Assemblée Nationale sont disponibles en ligne. La ministre de la culture n'a manifestement aucune connaissance technique. Extrait :

 *Première séance du jeudi 12 mars 2009 wrote:*   

> Mme Christine Albanel, ministre de la culture. L’abonné serait, in fine, pénalisé, dites-vous. Mais il est responsable de son ordinateur !
> 
> Mme Martine Billard. L’Assemblée elle-même n’est pas capable de sécuriser son système !
> 
> Mme Christine Albanel, ministre de la culture. Cela ne veut pas dire, madame Billard, qu’un gros nuage noir va s’abattre sur une famille ! L’abonné recevra des mails successifs, puis une lettre recommandée, ce qui lui donnera le temps de prendre conscience qu’il y a un problème. On ne vous tombe pas dessus à l’improviste ! On vous laisse le temps de discuter au sein de la famille et de comprendre où il y a difficulté.
> ...

 

Après deux jours (quatre séances), le projet de loi vient d'être remis dans les cartons... pour être ressorti le 31 mars prochain. LeMonde.fr le signale et commente l'ambiance "chaude" qui a reigné à l'Assemblée. Le point Godwin a été atteint par la ministre elle-même puisqu'elle mentiona la Gestapo. Malheuresement, les députés ne discutent pas sur Usenet et la ministrre n'a donc pas encore perdu...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

le par-feu ceci, le par-feu cela... c'est ça sa sécurité?   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

C'est à pleurer ... de rire, si cela avait été une fiction  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

+1 c'est bien triste un tel niveau de débilité juste pour protéger quelques gros majors

----------

## Magic Banana

L'intégralité des débats peut maintenant être consultée en vidéo. L'April nous les a converti en Ogg Theora. Si vous souhaitez quelque chose de plus bref (encore que...), PC Inpact nous propose un compte-rendu minute après minute de ce qu'il s'est dit jeudi dernier dans l'hémicicle.

Des députés comme Martine Billard (Verts), Lionel Tardy (UMP) ou Patrick Bloche et Christan Paul (PS) nous défende bien. Exemple d'interventions de chacun d'entre eux (issues du compte rendu de PC Impact) :

 *Séances du jeudi 12 mars 2009 wrote:*   

> 10:10 Martine Billard interroge la ministre sur les spams de Jaimelesartistes.fr, envoyés par une société privée spécialisée dans les spots viraux, du marketing viral dirigée par des ex-politiciens. Martine Billard explique par ailleurs qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre la chute du marché du disque et le piratage, pas de cause à effet. L'analyse mérite d'être affinée, estime la députée. Les revenus du spectacle vivant augmentent. Seule la vente de support souffre, soit le CD. Quant à la baisse de la vente de CD, les prix excessifs n'ont pas baissé en 20 ans.   La crise est celle des maisons de disque, explique-t-elle. La députée explique que la gratuité n'est pas le vol, il suffit de regarder les sites de streaming comme Deezer.
> 
> 11:00 : Patrick Bloche (PS) si la loi DADVSI est un échec patent, pourquoi ne pas l'abroger ? "Nous écrivons la loi, et la loi doit être précise, or l'internaute est menacé par un cumul de sanctions administratives et pénales". Le procès de la contribution créative n'est pas bon alors que le projet Création et Internet ne rapportera pas un centime. "On paye bien la redevance même si on ne regarde pas la TV! On paye des impôts même si on ne va pas dans les musées ! On paye des taxes, des impôts car on s'inscrit dans une collectivité". Le projet oppose artistes et son public.
> 
> 15:17 Paul demande le vote d'un amendement 396 visant à annuler la loi DADVSI.
> ...

 

De bons amendements ont été rejetés. Par exemple celui-là qui fait écho à celui déposé par Bono au Parlement Européen.

Selon Numera, la suspension des séances devrait durer jusqu'en avril. Comme le signale La Quadrature du Net, cela nous laisse du temps pour nous mobiliser encore plus et notamment pour contacter les députés.

----------

## ppg

C'est franchement pathétique, je cherche toujours mon pare-feu gratuit avec mon pack «openoffice» quelqu'un sait-il où le trouver ?

Non mais franchement, faudrait se renseigner un peu sur le monde réel et arrêter de croire que les gentils bisounours ils vont expliquer aux grand-mères qu'en installant le pack office il y a super pare-feu de la mort qui va la protèger des méchants linuxiens qui font chier les gentils majors.

Même la BSA (business software alliance) trouve le projet de loi néfaste et injuste, pourtant ils sont pas contre couper internet aux internautes qui téléchargent du contenu illégal (comprenez copyrighté).

Le jour où l'adresse IP d'un ministre se retrouvera sur un réseau p2p je vais bien me marrer.

Jusque là j'avais encore jamais ressentie l'envie ni le besoin d'utiliser freenet ou tor, mais je sens que je vais vite installer ça ; pour surfer pénard et sans mouchard.

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme nous nous concenrons (et c'est bien normal, c'est un forum informatique) sur les problèmes techniques, je tiens aussi à rappeler que les artistes qui ne sont pas des superstars n'ont strictement rien à gagner de la loi "Création et Internet". Vous pouvez par exemple écouter ce que dit le documentariste Grand François qui appelle, après exposé de ce qu'est la réalité d'un jeune artsite, à un téléchargement massif pour tuer les majors (rien que ça !).

De l'autre côté de la Manche, des musiciens expliquent, dont Robbie Williams, Annie Lennox, Billy Brag, David Rowntree (Blur) et Ed O’Brien (Radiohead), ont déclaré hier soir que le public ne devrait pas être poursuivi pour avoir téléchargé de la musique sur Internet. Framalang nous a traduit cela.

----------

## kwenspc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> freenet ou tor, mais je sens que je vais vite installer ça ; pour surfer pénard et sans mouchard.

 

tor bof (les oignons peuvent être detecté, et donc filtré si besoin est, etc...). Freenet c'est lent, trop lent. 

Je crois persos que je regarderais plus du côté de gnunet   :Smile:  (pas encore essayé ceci dit, mais ça semble être un bon compromis)

En tout cas pour les perspectives futures qui vont apparament tendre à en faire un réseau dans le réseau (comme freenet).

http://gnunet.org/

----------

## Oupsman

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Le jour où l'adresse IP d'un ministre se retrouvera sur un réseau p2p je vais bien me marrer.
> 
> 

 

Voilà une idée excellente d'ailleurs : plutôt que d'injecter des IP françaises prises au hasard, les sites de torrent devraient plutôt insérer les IP de l'assemblée nationale !!

----------

## ppg

Tiens je connaissais pas gnunet (honte à moi). Enfin d'après ce que j'ai lu, je cherche plus un truc du genre tor que gnunet, vu que mon principal soucis est le traffic http. Je n'utilise bittorent que pour télécharger des cd de linux, car il ne faut pas oublier que le p2p sert aussi à échanger des fichiers légaux (et pas uniquement aux pirates et autres pédonazis…).

Enfin, je vais essayer de me pencher dessus, voir installer un relai chez moi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Tiens je connaissais pas gnunet (honte à moi). Enfin d'après ce que j'ai lu, je cherche plus un truc du genre tor que gnunet, vu que mon principal soucis est le traffic http. 

 

Oui tor est tout indiqué. Faire un ognion tor par contre, pour cela il faut de la BP. Ça bouffe pas mal.

----------

## kwenspc

Posté sur linuxfr, ce lien est interessant car discutant d'un document annexe au projet de loi, lui même émanant de la CGTI

La loi Hadopi chere et inéfficace

----------

## kwenspc

Attali dénonce Hadopi

Quoiqu'on pense du personnage, c'est une intervention intéressante.

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Attali dénonce Hadopi
> 
> Quoiqu'on pense du personnage, c'est une intervention intéressante.

 

En effet :

Cette loi sera sans doute  votée, parce qu’elle est le pitoyable résultat d’une connivence passagère entre des hommes politiques, de gauche comme de droite,  toujours soucieux de s’attirer les bonnes grâces d’artistes vieillissants et des chefs d’entreprises bien contents de protéger leurs profits sans rien changer  à leurs habitudes.

Paf le chien...

Par ailleurs, bien écrit, réaliste et affirmé

A lire

----------

## Magic Banana

Jamendo lance le “Remerciement Gradué”.

----------

## Magic Banana

UFC-Que Choisir a produit un document de 61 pages détaillant sa position vis à vis du projet de loi "Création et Internet". Dès la première proposition, le ton est donné :

 *UFC-Que Choisir wrote:*   

> L’UFC-Que Choisir estime qu’à moyen terme la licence globale apparaît être la meilleure solution pour réconcilier les intérêts des ayants droit et des consommateurs. Les premiers bénéficieraient ainsi d’une rémunération équitable pour l’utilisation de leurs œuvres, les seconds auraient la garantie d’un accès de qualité à la culture et à un tarif raisonnable.

 

À moyen terme ? Mais alors à court terme... Il suffit de regarder un peu plus loin :

 *UFC-Que Choisir wrote:*   

> L’UFC-Que Choisir est favorable à la mise en place d’une licence collective étendue de manière transitoire, avant la mise en place d’une licence globale ou de manière alternative si sa mise en place conduit à la création effective d’une offre de qualité. Néanmoins, l’association estime que cet objectif est plus facile à atteindre au moyen d’une licence globale.

 

En résumé : une licence globale un peu grossière à court terme que l'on affine à moyen terme pour que les revenus soient équitablement répartis.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans une semaine, le débat de la loi "Création et Internet" est censé reprendre (même si il y a de forte chances pour que ça traine plus longtemps). Vous savez certainement que Christine Albanel s'appuyait sur l'exemple Néo-Zélandais pour justifier le bon fonctionnement potentiel de la riposte graduée. En réalité, le processus de mise en place de cette mesure liberticide était à peine plus avancée en Nouvelle-Zélande qu'en France. Mieux, LeMonde.fr nous apprend aujourd'hui que le projet de loi Néo-Zélandais a subit le même sort que ceux anglais et allemand il a quelques semaines : machine arrière !

Pendant ce temps, la résistance continue à s'installer. Un site Web, appelée "Réseau des Pirates", héberge un pacte pour les libertés numériques que je vous invite à signer.

Mieux, les alternatives à base de licence globales continuent de fleurir. Ainsi, voilà que l'idée d'un mécénat global, émanant d'un certain Richard Stallman et de Francis Muguet, se précise :

 *Le Mécénat Global wrote:*   

> Les internautes versent d'une manière obligatoire une somme contractuelle fixe (ni une redevance, ni une taxe) qui est collectée par les fournisseurs d'accès Internet (FAI) et versée aux différentes sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits d'auteur (SPRD). Les internautes déterminent la clef de répartition de la somme fixe, selon leurs appréciations des oeuvres, et non pas selon leurs consommations. Chacun devient donc un mécène. Il n'y a donc pas besoin de surveillance intrusive (coûteuse et pratiquement impossible) des flux de données internet, attentatoire aux libertés individuelles. Le mécanisme juridique du Mécénat Global ne repose pas du tout sur une exception aux droits exclusifs des auteurs, comme pour la radio ou la photocopie, et comme pour la licence globale qui en est l'extrapolation. Il ne s'agit donc pas d'instaurer une nouvelle exception mais bien de gérer les droits exclusifs, par des dispositions d'ordre public introduites dans les relations contractuelles qui lient respectivement d'une part les internautes avec leurs FAI, et d'autre part les auteurs par le canal de leurs SPRD. Les auteurs et artistes qui ne sont pas membres d'une SPRD ne seront pas obligés de participer au mécénat global. Dans une approche très pragmatique, il est proposé de faire des expérimentations afin de déterminer les détails pratiques de la mise en oeuvre, d'une manière transparente, consensuelle, avec l'implication de toutes les parties prenantes. 

 

L'artiste Nina Paley nous fournit même un hymne en trois versions (soft, hard et française) :

 *The Copyright Song wrote:*   

> Copier n’est pas voler
> 
> Si on me vole, je n’ai plus rien
> 
> Si on copie, je n’ai pas moins
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

The Pirate Bay, toujours au devant de la scène lorsqu'il s'agit de laisser les internautes s'échanger des œuvres, lancera, le premier avril prochain, un service à 5€ de masquage de son adresse IP :

 *clubic.com wrote:*   

> The Pirate Bay devrait sortir IPREDator un service permettant aux internautes de rester anonymes en utilisant un réseau privé virtuel qui masquera leur adresse IP. En Effet, qu'il s'agisse de la Suède avec IPRED ou de la France avec Hadopi, la question de l'adresse IP reste véritablement au coeur du débat. Pour certains il s'agit de la solution qui permettra d'identifier l'internaute, pourtant l'UFC-Que Choisir a fait constater par un huissier qu'usurper une adresse IP en utilisant celle de quelqu'un d'autre était à la portée de tous. Premièrement lancé en Suède auprès de 500 bêta-testeurs, IPREDator devrait par la suite s'ouvrir aux autres Internautes du monde.

 

Quand est-ce que les députés comprendront que la surveillance des réseaux serait innéficace (sauf pour les internautes non éduqués, donc pas ceux qui partagent beaucoup d'œuvres) ?

----------

## Oupsman

Vu la tournure des évènements, je sens poindre une nouvelle loi : interdiction d'échanges cryptés entre particuliers ... Je sais pas pourquoi (probablement parce que je n'ai pas plus aucune confiance dans les politicards de notre pays)

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vu la tournure des évènements, je sens poindre une nouvelle loi : interdiction d'échanges cryptés entre particuliers ... Je sais pas pourquoi (probablement parce que je n'ai pas plus aucune confiance dans les politicards de notre pays)

 

Pour les échanges avec ta banque, ils vont faire comment si tu ne peux plus crypter, il y a aussi le commerce en ligne, les systèmes de payement sécurisé, etc.

Non je pense qu'on ne peut plus interdire le crypter entre particuliers, il y a trop d'intérêts économiques en jeu

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les échanges avec ta banque, ils vont faire comment si tu ne peux plus crypter, il y a aussi le commerce en ligne, les systèmes de payement sécurisé, etc.
> 
> Non je pense qu'on ne peut plus interdire le crypter entre particuliers, il y a trop d'intérêts économiques en jeu

 

Quand on voit le niveau d'HADOPI ça serait pas étonnant qu'un guignol ait la brillante idée de sortir un truc genre: on fait une white-list des sites avec lesquels les échanges cryptés sont autorisés (banques, site e-commerce etc...) et on interdit le reste...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vu la tournure des évènements, je sens poindre une nouvelle loi : interdiction d'échanges cryptés entre particuliers ... Je sais pas pourquoi (probablement parce que je n'ai pas plus aucune confiance dans les politicards de notre pays)

 

Rappel (from wikipedia) :

 *Quote:*   

> L'usage de PGP (Pretty Good Privacy), un des premiers logiciels de chiffrement disponibles sur l'Internet, a longtemps été interdit en France, car considéré jusqu'en 1996 comme une arme de guerre.

 

Une putain d'arme de guerre !!!!

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les échanges avec ta banque, ils vont faire comment si tu ne peux plus crypter, il y a aussi le commerce en ligne, les systèmes de payement sécurisé, etc.
> 
> Non je pense qu'on ne peut plus interdire le crypter entre particuliers, il y a trop d'intérêts économiques en jeu

 

J'ai dis entre particuliers, tous les mots ont une importance : entre ta banque et toi, c'est pas un échange de particulier à particulier ... En clair, pas le droit de faire du VPN avec un de tes potes ... 

@kwenpc : oui tu as bien saisi l'idée.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai bien lu tous les mots et je maintient comment veux-tu détecter que tu te connectes à un particulier ou à une entreprise !

----------

## xaviermiller

Une entreprise a un autre genre de service qu'une freebox  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

la question peut-être bien plus simple que celà :

comment détecter qu'un contenu est crypté ?

----------

## Delvin

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> la question peut-être bien plus simple que celà :
> 
> comment détecter qu'un contenu est crypté ?

 

Je connais une ministre de la culture qui répondrais "Anéfé, avec une solution de type pare-feu"

----------

## xaviermiller

Plus simple : si le sniffeur ne reconnaît pas le contenu, il le jette.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Plus simple : si le sniffeur ne reconnaît pas le contenu, il le jette.

 

Techniquement non, pareil: solution lourde et peu éfficace. Donc oui ça pourrait être le genre de solution ineptes que nous sortirais un "aîxeupaîrt" du gvt...

----------

## nico_calais

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Plus simple : si le sniffeur ne reconnaît pas le contenu, il le jette.

 

Comment qu'on va faire quand on passera en IPv6 ?  Les paquets sont cryptés de base nan ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai bien lu tous les mots et je maintient comment veux-tu détecter que tu te connectes à un particulier ou à une entreprise !

 

L'IP destinataire et le protocole utilsé, tout simplement  :Question: 

Sachatn que la connexion pourra s'établir, mais que tu peux être amené à transmettre toutes les informations nécessaires en cas d'enquête.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai bien lu tous les mots et je maintient comment veux-tu détecter que tu te connectes à un particulier ou à une entreprise ! 
> 
> L'IP destinataire et le protocole utilsé, tout simplement 
> 
> 

 

*tousse*  tout simplement ? IP du destinataire puis whois ? base des IP d'entreprises ? et pour les artisans qui travaillent de chez eux ?

le protocole utilisé ? déjà faut du matériel qui puisse le faire ? et en quoi le protocole va te dire que le contenu est crypté ? (ftp d'un fichier crypté par exemple)

et encore comment savoir que c'est crypté si la méthode de cryptage n'est pas reconnu ?

non, pas "tout simplement" du tout.

----------

## kwenspc

Le piratage c'est mal! vous en étiez pas convainvus? voyez plutot --> Contrefaçon de DVD et terrorisme

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *tousse*  tout simplement ? IP du destinataire puis whois ? base des IP d'entreprises ? et pour les artisans qui travaillent de chez eux ?
> 
> le protocole utilisé ? déjà faut du matériel qui puisse le faire ? et en quoi le protocole va te dire que le contenu est crypté ? (ftp d'un fichier crypté par exemple)
> ...

 

Ah  :Question:  Parce que HADOPI se base sur des éléments incontestables  :Question:  Voilà que c'est le monde à l'envers : c'est moi qui n'ait plus du tout confiance dans la capacité du gouvernement à nous pondre des lois logiques   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le piratage c'est mal! vous en étiez pas convainvus? voyez plutot --> Contrefaçon de DVD et terrorisme

 

1 femme sur 10 est battu en france

15 min d'espérance de vie sur une bande d'arrêt d'urgence

le nuage de tchernobyl n'est pas passé au dessus de la France 

...

j'vois pas ce qui te gêne ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'vois pas ce qui te gêne ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai bien lu tous les mots et je maintient comment veux-tu détecter que tu te connectes à un particulier ou à une entreprise ! 
> 
> L'IP destinataire et le protocole utilsé, tout simplement 
> 
> Sachatn que la connexion pourra s'établir, mais que tu peux être amené à transmettre toutes les informations nécessaires en cas d'enquête.

 

Si le destinataire n'est pas en France c'est déjà moins simple, pour le protocole je ne suis pas convaincu.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le piratage c'est mal! vous en étiez pas convainvus? voyez plutot --> Contrefaçon de DVD et terrorisme

 

Après ce que vient de dire @lesourbe je dois avouer, Tchernobyle c'est moi, je leur ai acheté de l'électricité ça a créé une surcharge.

----------

## kwenspc

Ce qui est inquiétant c'est pas qu'un boite à la botte du MPAA ponde une bouze pareil, ce qui l'est au contraire ce qu'un journaleux torche (c'est le mot) un article à ce sujet en prenant tout pour argent comptant: elle est où la vérification des chiffres, des insinuations sans preuves etc... ? Dans un journal comme Le Monde en plus, pendant 2 secondes on se serait cru limite dans un journal moisi genre Choc (mais reflexion faites, ce dernier étant fait pour les gens qui savent pas lire, il n'y a pas d'articles dedans  :Laughing: )

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ce qui est inquiétant c'est pas qu'un boite à la botte du MPAA ponde une bouze pareil, ce qui l'est au contraire ce qu'un journaleux torche (c'est le mot) un article à ce sujet en prenant tout pour argent comptant: elle est où la vérification des chiffres, des insinuations sans preuves etc... ? Dans un journal comme Le Monde en plus, pendant 2 secondes on se serait cru limite dans un journal moisi genre Choc (mais reflexion faites, ce dernier étant fait pour les gens qui savent pas lire, il n'y a pas d'articles dedans )

 

ppda et l'interview de fidel castro ?

les barbus sur un banc sur france 2 lors des émeutes de banlieue ?

les 147 jeunes Japonais qui se sont suicidés en février 2003 en gobant des poches de silicone ?

la retraite politique de Jupé par le nain de l'info ?

Choc n'a pas à rougir des grands journaux TV.

----------

## Oupsman

les journaux, TV ou papier, ne sont que de la propagande. Pro ou anti gouvernementale selon le sens du vent, mais de la propagande quand même.

----------

## kwenspc

ah désillusion...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> les journaux, TV ou papier, ne sont que de la propagande. Pro ou anti gouvernementale selon le sens du vent, mais de la propagande quand même.

 

C'est claire que la propagande ne cesse d'augmenter sa bande passante   :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

L'Europe confirme son vote contre la riposte graduée  :Arrow:  http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39389007,00.htm

On notera la tentative d'ouverture d'une brèche dans le texte, brèche défendue par Mr Allgood^WToubon et Cavada. Brèche rejetée par le parlement européen. 

Reprise du dialogue de sourds mardi 31 mars prochain.

----------

## xaviermiller

L'Europe ? Non, le Parlement Européen.

Seule la Commission et le Parlement sont anti-Hadopi.

Le Conseil est constitué des ministres nationaux, donc pro-Hadopi...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le Conseil est constitué des ministres nationaux, donc pro-Hadopi...

 

Et le conseil peut passer outre le parlement et la commission?  :Neutral: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est ce qui s'est passé avec le projet d'amendement 138 : la France présidait et il a été demandé lors d'un conseil d'annuler ce projet 138.

----------

## Oupsman

Sauf que l'amendement 138 n'a pas été abrogé et est toujours en vigueur.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> L'Europe confirme son vote contre la riposte graduée  http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39389007,00.htm
> 
> On notera la tentative d'ouverture d'une brèche dans le texte, brèche défendue par Mr Allgood^WToubon et Cavada. Brèche rejetée par le parlement européen. 

 

Pour une nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle !  :Very Happy: 

LeMonde.fr en parle également.

----------

## Magic Banana

Au pays du Patriot Act, les entreprises sont reines et la Recording industry association of America (RIAA) lance la riposte graduée sans qu'aucune loi ne soit votée. Seulement voilà : la riposte graduée s'est arrêtée à l'étape de l'envoi d'e-mails d'avertissement. La plupart des FAI refusent d'aller jusqu'à la suspension de connexion. Christine Albanel n'a décidément plus aucun exemple (même bancal) sur lequel s'appuyer.

----------

## lesourbe

coupez moi votre culture, mais épargnez mon internet !

----------

## Gaby

Je m'inquiète de l'utilisation du conditionnel dans cette phrase : *Quote:*   

> Par conséquent, "un tel accès ne devrait pas être refusé comme une sanction par des gouvernements ou des sociétés privées", lit-on dans ce rapport établi par le député socialiste grec Stavros Lambrinidis.

 

Je n'y connais rien en droit mais la lecture de cette phrase me fait penser que l'europe ne condamne pas la coupure internet mais n'émêt là qu'une recommandation. Dites moi que j'ai tort ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Je m'inquiète de l'utilisation du conditionnel dans cette phrase : *Quote:*   Par conséquent, "un tel accès ne devrait pas être refusé comme une sanction par des gouvernements ou des sociétés privées", lit-on dans ce rapport établi par le député socialiste grec Stavros Lambrinidis. 
> 
> Je n'y connais rien en droit mais la lecture de cette phrase me fait penser que l'europe ne condamne pas la coupure internet mais n'émêt là qu'une recommandation. Dites moi que j'ai tort ....  

 

Tu n'as pas tort. Ce vote des députés européens n'est pas contraignant pour les nations. Mais passer outre ne donne pas une bonne image de la France en Europe !

Deux petits liens pour la route :

* Framablog nous rapelle la véritable raison de la baisse (toute relative) des revenus de l'industrie musicale : son refus de passer dans l'ère dématérialisée où la musique s'achète au titre plutôt qu'à l'album.

* L'April pointe du doigt l'article 9 bis de la loi Création et Internet qui "constitue un manquement à la neutralité scolaire et commerciale de l'école."

----------

## Magic Banana

Le président de l'Hadopi sera nommé par Nicolas Sarkozy. La mesure est passé hier au grabd désarroi de l'opposition à cette loi. Il me semble de plus en plus clair que le pouvoir a derrière la tête bien plus que la surveillance des œuvres soumises au droit d'auteur...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme je l'écrivais hier l'amendement amenant le président de la République a nommer le président de l'Hadopi a été adopté. En revanche, un amendement demandant à ce qu'un des membres de la CNIL siège à l'Hadopi a, lui, été refeté.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

Le compte rendu des débats est édifiant   :Shocked:  Le président de l'assemblé qui vote pour faire passer un amendement, c'est rare ça   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Vous êtes sûrs que demain, ils ne vont pas hurler en choeur : "POISSON D'AVRIL ! MWAHAHAHA !!!!" ? C'est trop gros, ce truc...

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vous êtes sûrs que demain, ils ne vont pas hurler en choeur : "POISSON D'AVRIL ! MWAHAHAHA !!!!" ? C'est trop gros, ce truc...

 

Guido Orefice, il meurt à la fin.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M. Franck Riester, rapporteur. Il ne peut y avoir de critères dans un système automatisé !
> 
> 

 

Qui s'y colle pour lui expliquer ce qu'est la programmation  :Question:  Parce que si c'est pas aussi la définition de critères permettant à un programme d'agir en fonction des critères définis auparavant, il faut que je révise mes cours !!!

----------

## titoucha

Il est redoutable le petit Nicolas avec ces lois et réformes   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vous êtes sûrs que demain, ils ne vont pas hurler en choeur : "POISSON D'AVRIL ! MWAHAHAHA !!!!" ? C'est trop gros, ce truc...

 

Malheureusement le poisson d'Avril vient de Freenews qui veut nous faire croire que la riposte graduée est abandonnée en faveur de "prime d’aide à l’accès à la culture" (1000€ par français et par an !).

En attendant, grâce à des accords avec les maisons de disques Sony Music, Warner Music, EMI et Universal Music, Google propose 350 000 (1,1 millions dans les prochains mois) morceaux en téléchargement gratuit (financé par la publicité) aux chinois. Christine Albanel nous aurait menti ? Il serait possible de financer l'industrie musicale tout en légalisant les téléchargements gratuits ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Sortez le pop-corn, les noms d'oiseaux sortent

----------

## Oupsman

Ca putain c'est un amendement de ouf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M. Jean-Luc Warsmann, président de la commission. La protection des droits des artistes et des auteurs est un intérêt général mais la mise à la disposition du public des œuvres culturelles en est un autre.
> 
>  Nous avons eu un débat en commission des lois sur ce sujet et avons souhaité trouver une solution afin de concilier ces deux intérêts généraux.
> ...

 

Et contre toute attente, il est adopté  :Exclamation: 

Boudiou  :Exclamation: 

EDIT (au fil de ma lecture) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M. Jean-Luc Warsmann, président de la commission des lois. Le projet de loi vise à mettre en place un dispositif pédagogique de défense de la propriété et des droits d’auteur des artistes. Demeure toutefois le problème des ayants droit qui choisissent de ne pas payer leurs impôts ou leurs charges sociales en France ou dans un pays à régime fiscal équivalent mais préfèrent aller dans un pays à régime fiscal privilégié, mentionné par l’article 238 A du code général des impôts.
> 
> L’objet de cet amendement est très simple : aucune sanction ne pourra être prise sur le fondement du présent article pour des faits concernant une œuvre ou un objet protégé dont tous les ayants droit résident dans un paradis fiscal. Il n’est pas légitime, en effet, de dépenser l’argent public pour mettre en place un dispositif visant à protéger leurs droits. (« Très bien ! » sur les bancs des groupes SRC et GDR.)
> ...

 

Ca aussi ça été voté  :Exclamation:  En clair ça veut dire que Florent Pagny ou Johny Halliday ne pourront prétendre à voir leurs oeuvres surveillées  :Exclamation: 

C'était le premier avril hier, ils nous font des blagues ou quoi  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La loi est maintenant votée. Elle n'a été modifiée que via les amendement défendus par la commision et le gouvernement. Nous avons à faire au pire texte possible. Billard, Paul, Tardy, Bloche, Brard, Dionis, Martin-Lalande, Mathus et quelques autres nous ont bien défendu mais la cause était désespérée étant donnée la composition de l'hémicycle. Où est l'howto "anonymisation" ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Reste plus que le recours en conseil constitutionnel, mais j'y crois pas  :Sad:  Bon bah on va éteindre la fonera maintenant  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Reste plus que le recours en conseil constitutionnel, mais j'y crois pas  Bon bah on va éteindre la fonera maintenant 

 

Ouais enfin la loi a été malheureusement votée, mais elle n'est pas encore appliquée et est inapplicable, donc ne l'éteins pas maintenant.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Dégouté, je suis  :Sad: 

Oui, je viens de regarder la revanche des siths  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Dégouté, je suis 
> 
> Oui, je viens de regarder la revanche des siths 

 

Que t'as téléchargé en fabriquant des IP derrière ton firewall OpenOffice avoue  !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

Nan, un collègue m'a donné le DVD. Le pire c'est que c'est vrai   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà ce qu'écrit LeMonde.fr sur le sujet.

----------

## Magic Banana

Avec deux jours de retard (  :Wink:  ), découvrez comment l'April vous permet la sécurisation de votre accès Internet avec son logiciel HADes OPInion. Ne manquez pas les captures d'écran !

----------

## nico_calais

Perso, j'ai installé freenet chez moi pour voir :p

----------

## kwenspc

gnunet pawa aussi. Sinon les solutions de vpn vont exploser,  la France sera porteuse en solution vpn bientôt  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> gnunet pawa aussi. Sinon les solutions de vpn vont exploser,  la France sera porteuse en solution vpn bientôt 

 

J'en suis à matter si y a du wimax à genève. Vu que j'habite à la frontière mais côté français...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ou au pire, je me prendrai un serveur dedié à l'etranger pour faire du vpn constamment rien que pour faire chier ces *****   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.all-vpn.com/

----------

## Oupsman

Mouais. 

Maintenant c'est wait and see. Mais j'ai pô confiance du tout du tout : la HADOPI est censée présenter une série de recommandations concernant les logiciels de sécurisation, recommandations qui devront être suivies par les éditeurs desdits logiciels. En théorie, rien n'empêche un groupe de développeurs de logiciels libres de sortir un soft qui suive les recommandations de la HADOPI. En pratique, je doute qu'il obtienne le label, car il pourra toujours être modifié du fait de la disponibilité de son code source. Et modifié dans le mauvais sens évidement   :Crying or Very sad: 

La loi n'est TOUJOURS pas votée. Mais l'article 2, qui est le coeur de cette loi, l'a bien été. L'opposition continue à se battre pied à pied pour protéger le bon sens, mais ils me font l'effet des lanciers à cheval polonais qui chargeaient les chars blindes allemands en septembre 1939  :Sad:  ... 

/me se prépare à mettre en place des moyens de filtrage L7 sur sa passerelle d'accès à Internet. M'enfin  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso, ça risque d'être le dédié à l'étranger aussi si jamais la loi est appliquée.

----------

## Magic Banana

Un cours épilogue vient d'être publié par PC Inpact.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Quote:*   

> Évidemment, il faut maintenir les DRM pour les autres formes de consommation sur Internet : le streaming, la location ou l’interopérabilité.

 

Mais il a strictement RIEN compris lui  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

au contraire, il a tout compris.

J'explique par l'exemple :

Il faut construire des prisons pour y mettre les tueurs, les violeurs ou les boulangers.

Peut-on dire que cette affirmation est fausse ?

Pas vraiment.

si ce n'est faux, c'est donc vrai, CQFD.

pwned j00 !

----------

## nico_calais

Y a toujours une chance. Vu comment ils sont tous incompetents techniquement, leur solution a des chances de ne jamais voir le jour.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> au contraire, il a tout compris.
> 
> J'explique par l'exemple :
> 
> Il faut construire des prisons pour y mettre les tueurs, les violeurs ou les boulangers.
> ...

 

nan elle n'est pas tout à fait fausse, mais ça veut pas dire qu'elle est vraie. M'enfin je me demande ce que vient foutre DRM dans la même phrase d'interopérabilité (encore que, ça n'emmerde plus personne à l'heure actuelle, même ma mère arrive à contourner la chose en gravant le CD)

----------

## ppg

Et trouver un avocat qui te défendra parce tu n'as pas le parefeu openoffice en recours (inexistant).

Il y a t-il un article dans ce torchont qui sert  de loi qui m'empêche d'avoir un kernel custom incapable de faire tourner le mouchard (et donc de prouver que malgré ma bonne foie/volonté je n'ai pu installer l'espion) ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Le SNEP (qui représente les quatre majors Universal, EMI, Warner et Sony) est globalement content mais trouve quand-même à redire sur les quelques amendements qui ont modifié le texte original (qu'ils ont eux-même rédigé ?). À moins que Christine Albanel et sa maîtrise inégalée de la technique l'ait rédigé seule ? Je vous rappelle, après avoir vu la vidéo derrière mon dernier lien, que la loi "Création et Internet" instaure des sanctions pour ceux qui ne sont pas capables de sécuriser leur connexion... comme la marine nationale qui s'est fait infectée par Conflicker ?!

----------

## Oupsman

moui, c'est tout le "charme" de cette loi (inapplicable) : sécuriser sa connexion est impossible.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April  vient de publier un court communiqué de presse à propos de la loi Création et Internet. Voilà comment il commence :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> L'April dénonce le vote du projet de loi HADOPI qui contient des dispositions qu'il était impensable de voir écrites un jour noir sur blanc tant elles sont extrémistes. Non content de se positionner de façon unilatérale en faveur d'une centralisation de l'information sur Internet, ce projet de loi instaure en plus de nouvelles discriminations contre le logiciel libre.

 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> moui, c'est tout le "charme" de cette loi (inapplicable) : sécuriser sa connexion est impossible.

 

en effet, comment un soft sur ton PC empêchera qu'on utilise ton accès wifi de la box de ton FAI ?

comment effacera t'il ton IP dans les trackers torrent qu'un petit *** aura usurpé ?

et comment t'aidera t'il à prouver ton innocence (qu'il était bien en fonction) alors que ton PC est éteint ?

et tout ça, sans rentrer dans la technique ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   moui, c'est tout le "charme" de cette loi (inapplicable) : sécuriser sa connexion est impossible. 
> 
> en effet, comment un soft sur ton PC empêchera qu'on utilise ton accès wifi de la box de ton FAI ?
> 
> comment effacera t'il ton IP dans les trackers torrent qu'un petit *** aura usurpé ?
> ...

 

Parait que le firewall d'OpenOffice fait tout ça  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   moui, c'est tout le "charme" de cette loi (inapplicable) : sécuriser sa connexion est impossible. 
> 
> en effet, comment un soft sur ton PC empêchera qu'on utilise ton accès wifi de la box de ton FAI ?
> 
> comment effacera t'il ton IP dans les trackers torrent qu'un petit *** aura usurpé ?
> ...

 

Il prouvera juste que tu n'as pas effectué d'activités malfaisantes sur ton PC/réseau (parce qu'à mon avis ça va être un sniffer). J'imagine ce que cela va donner quand je vais me connecter sur le VPN de ma boite  :Sad:  Trafic crypté  :Arrow:  c'est louche  :Exclamation:  M'enfin on verra les spécifications du bidule si la loi passe en CMP.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   moui, c'est tout le "charme" de cette loi (inapplicable) : sécuriser sa connexion est impossible. 
> 
> en effet, comment un soft sur ton PC empêchera qu'on utilise ton accès wifi de la box de ton FAI ?
> 
> comment effacera t'il ton IP dans les trackers torrent qu'un petit *** aura usurpé ?
> ...

 

un sniffer ne sniff que ce qui lui arrive, si t'es branché sur un switch, il te faut utiliser quelque chose de beaucoup plus agressif.

Donc à priori, pas de sniffage du réseau local, juste le PC sur lequel s'est installé.

----------

## kernelsensei

Sniffer sur un lan switché c'est possible, avec des attaques du type Man In The Middle par exemple... mais bon, il est possible de se protéger contre ça  :Wink: 

J'attends avec impatience les specs du mouchard... pour savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer (ou bien pleurer de rire ?)

----------

## lesourbe

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Sniffer sur un lan switché c'est possible, avec des attaques du type Man In The Middle par exemple... mais bon, il est possible de se protéger contre ça 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience les specs du mouchard... pour savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer (ou bien pleurer de rire ?)

 

j'pensais plutôt à une solution type ettercap.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Sniffer sur un lan switché c'est possible, avec des attaques du type Man In The Middle par exemple... mais bon, il est possible de se protéger contre ça 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience les specs du mouchard... pour savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer (ou bien pleurer de rire ?) 
> 
> j'pensais plutôt à une solution type ettercap.

 

Ben tient   :Confused:  C'est clair que si jamais snif il y'a, ça sera du vrai snif qui a du poil dans le pantalon, pas le petit sniffage de merde qui marche que sur un hub (et encore, que si les PC en cause ont négociés à la même vitesse sur le hub  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben ettercap permet les attaques du type MITM justement...

----------

## Oupsman

'tain c'est clair, je ne l'utilise que toutes les semaines dis donc   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *kernelsensei wrote:*   Sniffer sur un lan switché c'est possible, avec des attaques du type Man In The Middle par exemple... mais bon, il est possible de se protéger contre ça 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience les specs du mouchard... pour savoir si je dois rire ou pleurer (ou bien pleurer de rire ?) 
> 
> j'pensais plutôt à une solution type ettercap. 
> ...

 

Tu prend le wifi, c'est comme un hub, et vu le nombre de "je me la pete en wifi", le sniffage de merde a encore de l'avenir devant lui   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

On peut sérieusement se demander à quoi sert le débat à l'Assemblée Nationale. En effet, après ce débat, une commission mixte paritaire se réunit et revient en arrière sur les rares améliorations du texte qui ont été votés par nos représentants (mais qui ne plaisaient pas aux industriels et donc à notre gouvernement). Ainsi, l'internaute condamné à une suspension de connexion continuera à s'acquitter de son abonnement (vive la double peine !), l'amnistie est maintenant inexistante et le délai entre la sortie d'un film en salles et sa disponibilité en DVD ou vidéo repasse à six mois (alors que nos parlementaires avaient voté sa réduction à quatre mois).

Par ailleurs, certains sont un peu longs à la détente (il faut dire qu'eux n'ont pas été brusqués par les majors, la Sacem, le ministère de la Culture, etc.). Enfin, mieux vaut tard que jamais ! Ainsi une bonne douzaine d'artistes de cinéma, et pas des moins connus (par exemple Catherine Deneuve), publient une lettre ouverte dénonçant la loi Création et Internet. Extrait :

 *Lettre ouverte aux spectateurs citoyens wrote:*   

> Fruit d’un lobbying massif, fondée sur la présomption de culpabilité, la loi Création et Internet crée l’Hadopi, une haute autorité contrôlée par l’exécutif et qui pourra, sans qu’aucune preuve fiable ne soit apportée et sans qu’aucun recours gracieux ne soit possible, couper durant une durée extensible à l’infini la connexion Internet d’un usager.
> 
> Pis, et contrairement à ce qui a été écrit ici et là, aucune disposition législative ne prévoit que cette procédure se substitue aux pour­suites pénales et civiles, faisant de la double peine une réalité envisageable.
> 
> Alors que le Parlement européen vient, pour la troisième fois en quelques mois et à la quasi-unanimité, de qualifier l’accès à Internet de droit fondamental, alors qu’aux Etats-Unis le modèle de riposte « graduée » se fissure et que le reste du monde met l’accent sur la poursuite de ceux qui font commerce du piratage, le gouvernement français s’obstine à voir dans les utilisateurs, dans les spectateurs, des enfants immatures à l’origine de tous les maux de l’industrie ­cinématographique.
> ...

 

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai comme une envie de vomir   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  et le délai entre la sortie d'un film en salles et sa disponibilité en DVD ou vidéo repasse à six mois (alors que nos parlementaires avaient voté sa réduction à quatre mois).

 

Quoi? il va encore me falloir attendre 6 mois avant de pouvoir télécharger en qualité dvd? J'en ai marre des screeners!

oui oui --> []  :Mr. Green: 

Bon ce qui est amusant c'est la lettre des artistes... on aurait aimé l'avoir *AVANT* le vote et pas après, et surtout (parce qu'ils ont les appuis suffisant) les voir le dire dans les médias. (mais il est vrai que les medias contrôlés choisissent à bon escient leur contenus)

----------

## kernelsensei

Vous voyez où que ça repasse à 6 mois pour la sortie d'un DVD ?

 *Quote:*   

> De même, le texte ramène de six mois à quatre mois le délai nécessaire après la sortie d'un film en salles pour son exploitation en DVD ou en vidéo. Ce délai peut être, dans certains cas, ramené à trois mois ou bien au contraire supérieur à quatre mois.

 

Bon, vous me direz, Si on lit les 2 phrases on se rend compte que ça veut rien dire : "C'est 4 mois, mais ça peut aussi être plus ou moins...."

----------

## Magic Banana

Coup de théâtre ! La loi Création et Internet est finalement rejetée !

La dépêche AFP vient de tomber (voir, par exemple, le bandeau "Dernière Minute" sur LeMonde.fr. Comment cela est-ce possible ? C'est très simple. Suite au passage en commission mixte paritaire, les deux chambres doivent valider, à main levée, le texte final... et les députés de droite ont eu l'excellente idée de faire preuve d'absentéisme !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Slashounet

Tu m'as grillé , j'allais le poster  :Smile: 

Bon, donc tout n'est pas fini, il y a encore un espoir, et on peut continuer à se mobiliser.

/

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Coup de théâtre ! La loi Création et Internet est finalement rejetée !
> 
> La dépêche AFP vient de tomber (voir, par exemple, le bandeau "Dernière Minute" sur LeMonde.fr. Comment cela est-ce possible ? C'est très simple. Suite au passage en commission mixte paritaire, les deux chambres doivent valider, à main levée, le texte final... et les députés de droite ont eu l'excellente idée de faire preuve d'absentéisme ! 

 

respiration rapide et irrégulière,

check la date 4 fois,

non, le 1er avril est bien passé,

suit le lien,

vérifie l'adresse, qui aurait pu être un fake,

check sur un autre site...

...

coma-like state de 2 min...

...

Oh allegresse, Oh joie, ils vont bien nous foutre la paix avec cette loi un gros 2 mois !!! W0000T

----------

## Magic Banana

LeMonde.fr héberge maintenant un article reletant ce coup de théâtre. On y apprend que des députés UMP auraient finalement voté contre suite au durcissement du texte par la comission mixte paritaire. On y apprend aussi qu'ils étaient, au total, 36 parlementaires (sur 577) dans l'hémicycle !  :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est une belle victoire... pour l'instant ! Comme écrit sur le site de la quadrature du net :

 *Quote:*   

> La Quadrature du Net invite toutefois ses soutiens à rester vigilants. Le rejet de l'HADOPI ne signifie en rien la fin de la volonté de contrôle d'Internet du gouvernement. Il est indispensable de continuer à user de l'intelligence collective et de la puissance du réseau pour rendre hommage à la justice et à la vérité.

 

On savoure la victoire, mais sans baisser la garde ! Continuer à sensibiliser le monde sur ce qui vient de se passer n'est pas inutile, ça fera plus de monde avisé pour voter contre la (probable) Hadopi 2 qu'on voudra nous faire avaler.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 36 parlementaires (sur 577) dans l'hémicycle ! 

 

Soit 0,06% de parlementaires presents....Et bah bravo !

----------

## Slashounet

Attention, avant même de parler de victoire ou de "hadopi 2", le gouvernement a encore la possibilité de demander une seconde lecture, ce qui ne retarderait que de quelques semaines cette loi. Un député disait qu'en douze ans il n'avait jamais vu le gouvernement user de cette "astuce", mais bon, sait-on jamais.

/

PS : source = http://www.ecrans.fr/L-Assemblee-Nationale-rejette-le,6910.html

----------

## kernelsensei

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   36 parlementaires (sur 577) dans l'hémicycle !  
> 
> Soit 0,06% de parlementaires presents....Et bah bravo !

 

Effectivement, je trouve ça honteux, et c'est pas parce que du coup le vote est en faveur des citoyens que ça change quoi que ce soit. Personnellement je pense qu'il faudrait faire une loi stipulant qu'un projet de loi ne peut pas être discuté au delà d'un certain taux d'absentéisme dans l'assemblée.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   36 parlementaires (sur 577) dans l'hémicycle !  
> 
> Soit 0,06% de parlementaires presents....Et bah bravo !

 

Il ne faudrait quand même pas oublier de multiplier le quotient par 100 !  :Laughing: 

Bon... 6% c'est pas terrible non plus !

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> respiration rapide et irrégulière,
> 
> check la date 4 fois,
> ...

 

Tient c'est marrant j'ai eu la même réaction en voyant le titre ...

----------

## Slashounet

Euh... je viens de voir ça : 

 *Quote:*   

> Joint par lepoint.fr, Olivier Henrard, conseiller juridique du ministère de la Culture et corédacteur du projet de loi, a dénoncé une "pitoyable  manœuvre politique", expliquant qu'une "quinzaine de députés socialistes étaient cachés sous un escalier et ont surgi au moment du vote".

 

Clin d'oeil à Mme. Alabanel : le vote HADOPI, c'est 15 gus planqués sous un escalier qui fabriquent des votes contre... Ça me parait énorme.

Et j'ai entendu à France Info que  *Quote:*   

> le gouvernement veut redéposer le texte à l'assemblée fin avril

 

Hum...

/

----------

## ghoti

J'ai bien aimé cette affiche :

Hadopi, c'est seize gus dans un hémicycle

Hé bé, point de vue c*nerie, vos politicars n'ont finalement rien à envier aux nôtres !  :Sad: 

----------

## ppg

Hahaha Le retour du baton, ils votent les lois à 16, donc ils ne doivent s'en prendre qu'à eux si ils se rendent compte si 15 députés suffisent à faire capoter leur superbe loi.Last edited by ppg on Thu Apr 09, 2009 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Euh... je viens de voir ça : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Joint par lepoint.fr, Olivier Henrard, conseiller juridique du ministère de la Culture et corédacteur du projet de loi, a dénoncé une "pitoyable  manœuvre politique", expliquant qu'une "quinzaine de députés socialistes étaient cachés sous un escalier et ont surgi au moment du vote". 
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Mme. Alabanel : le vote HADOPI, c'est 15 gus planqués sous un escalier qui fabriquent des votes contre... Ça me parait énorme.

 

Ils sont gonflés, on a vu la droite faire pareil pendant les débats, de temps en temps t'avais une vingtaines d'UMPistes qui arrivaient le temps du vote et repartaient aussitôt...

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Slashounet wrote:*   Euh... je viens de voir ça : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Joint par lepoint.fr, Olivier Henrard, conseiller juridique du ministère de la Culture et corédacteur du projet de loi, a dénoncé une "pitoyable  manœuvre politique", expliquant qu'une "quinzaine de députés socialistes étaient cachés sous un escalier et ont surgi au moment du vote". 
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Mme. Alabanel : le vote HADOPI, c'est 15 gus planqués sous un escalier qui fabriquent des votes contre... Ça me parait énorme. 
> ...

 

C'est clair  :Exclamation:  Ca fait parti du jeu. Comment on appelle ça déjà  :Question:  L'arroseur arrosé  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le site de l'April héberge la vidéo de la victoire (1 minute 18 s) et même la vidéo de la séance complète.

Par ailleur, l'association publie un communiqué de presse sur l'événement. Voilà comment il se conclut :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> L'April appelle le gouvernement à tirer les conséquences de ce revers en retirant le projet de loi HADOPI, et à ne pas s'enfoncer dans le ridicule en commettant encore et toujours les mêmes erreurs. L'April invite le gouvernement à convoquer de réelles assises du numérique réunissant l'ensemble des acteurs de l'Internet et de la culture, et où la société civile prendrait cette fois toute sa place.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

LeMonde.fr rapporte l'"euphorie prudente des internautes".

----------

## kwenspc

Superbe nouvelle. Pas de pc durant 4 jours et hop au retour cette surprise!

Voyons la suite, amha il faudra pas que le gouvernement s'attende à ce qu'on (les détracteurs de cette loi) baisse les bras.

----------

## Delvin

Je pense que plus simplement, les opposants, ils s'en tapent les joyeuses avec une pelle ... 

Ceci dit, même si le gouvernement s'en fout, les députés, eux sont au contact des gens, et ont des retours plutôt négatif quant à cette loi et ils ont un poil peur du jour ou ils devront se faire réélire et qu'on leur demandera "euh au fait, pourquoi vous avez voté hadopi?"

----------

## kernelsensei

Faut pas se leurrer, la loi va sûrement passer et le dernier recours sera le conseil constitutionnel...

La loi devrait être représentée le 28 avril, à la place d'un texte sur l'inceste. Tout est question de priorités...

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui veulent se faire entendre d'ici là, une manifestation est organisée samedi prochain à Paris.

----------

## guilc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> La loi devrait être représentée le 28 avril, 

 

Certes, mais :

- un nombre (sans doute considérable) d'ammendements va pouvoir être déposé à nouveau

- la procédure reprend à zéro avec une nouvelle lecture

Donc ça va prendre du temps

Et plus ça prend du temps, plus c'est impopulaire, et moins ça a de chances de passer (rappelons que nos députés sont principalement poussés par leurs échéances électorales...) et il y a les européennes en mai.

Bref, il y a des chances que ça passe certes, mais le temps qui passe joue en leur défaveur !

----------

## Magic Banana

Il est amusant de constater comment les majors et la Sacem (par l'intermédiaire du ministère de la Culture) tentent de nous convaincre de la popularité de la loi Création et Internet chez les artistes. Ainsi le site JaimeLesArtistes.fr publie une liste de 10000 personnes censées être des artistes en faveur du projet de loi. Sauf que voilà, la Quadrature du Net, aidée par ses nombreux sympathisants, épluche cette liste et y trouve de nombreux employés de la Sacem ou de majors et, plus encore, des soit-disant artistes parfaitement introuvables sur le Web. Parmi ceux que la Quadrature du Net parvient à identifier, l'immense majorité n'est pas disponible sur les réseaux P2P et certains affirment ne jamais avoir signé une telle pétition. Bref... ça fait un peu bidon !

À côté de ça, l'ancien directeur de la Société pour l'administration des droits des artistes et musiciens interprètes (Adami) demande aux artistes de bien réfléchir à ce qu'une telle loi signifierait pour les libertés individuelles des citoyens et au peu de gain qu'il peuvent espérer en retirer temporairement (car la surveillance généralisée d'Internet est innaplicable).

Du côté des consommateurs cette fois, l'UFCQue choisir réclame des expertises pour que le deuxième examen du texte ne soit pas, comme la première fois, basé sur les chiffres fantaisistes de la Sacem et des majors.

Enfin, histoire de rire (jaune) un petit peu, je vous invite  à regarder cette petite vidéo qui résume fort bien ce que serait la riposte graduée.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> car la surveillance généralisée d'Internet est innaplicable

 

c'est faux !

1 n 2 p.   :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

Camarades geekettes et geeks mobilisez vous !

Manifestation contre HADOPI dans plusieurs villes de France (Paris, Lyon, Marseille...) et dans la bonne humeur ! le Samedi 25 avril

Inscrivez-vous afin qu'elles s'organisent !!

(Vous pouvez à tout moment vous désinscrire)

http://www.manifestation-contre-hadopi.com/user/register

Pour ceux qui ont un empêchement ou qui habitent trop loin, une pétition de plus de 50 000 signatures est disponible ici :

http://www.svmlemag.fr/hadopi_petition_riposte_graduee

Soyez nombreux à relayer l'info !

Merci

----------

## geekounet

Ayé, inscrit sur Lyon  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Mariage de ma soeur ce jour là ... Tant pis ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mariage de ma soeur ce jour là ... Tant pis ...

 

Tant pis... pour le mariage?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oupsman

J'crois q'ma soeur s'rait pas d'accord : c'est moi qui fait les photos ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ayé, inscrit sur Lyon 

 

Idem.  :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

re à tous,

Au sujet du site http://www.manifestation-contre-hadopi.com/ je vais vous raconter brièvement mon histoire :

À 9H ce matin Jean-Michel Pouré (l’admin du site et l’instigateur de la manif) a posté en home page ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Chers amis,
> 
> Après constatation que des sociétés de marketing viral créent jusqu'à 14 comptes de manifestants sur notre site Internet, nous allons mettre en place un répondeur numérique, pour vérifier que chaque manifestant est bien un individu :
> 
>     * Après inscription, le numéro de téléphone d'un répondeur numérique vous sera transmis, ainsi qu'un code secret de 4 chiffres. Ce code secret n'est pas votre mot de passe.
> ...

 

J’ai été le premier à m’interroger sur de telle méthode qui me paraissait un peu fumeuse et le mode un peu parano de Jean-Michel Pouré … Après quelques heures et pas mal de protestation sur le sujet, le système a été retiré.

Je me questionne depuis 24H sur la légitimité de Jean-Michel Pouré, j’ai lu une discussion datant du 14 avril disant qu’il voulait donner les clefs du site au responsable de la quadrature,  je suis donc allé sur le chan IRC de la Quadrature du Net pour connaitre leur mot d’ordre : (je ne fais que retranscrire la discussion donc elle n’est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre, je m’engage à modifier mon poste si ils le veulent)

Eux estiment qu’il est risqué de manifester, car le mouvement peut entacher leur combat (concrètement : si les manifestants s’avèrent être trop peu nombreux, c’est une de leur principale inquiétude).

Ils estiment qu’il vaut mieux se concentrer sur la discussion avec les députés que d’avoir 3 pèlerins dans une rue de paris. Ils préconisent la méthode du lobbying ou ce qu'ils appellent le "retour du citoyen dans la vie politique"...

Les manifs aujourd’hui selon eux ne servent à pas grand chose et naïf sont ceux qui croient en leur réussite.

Voila je sais que beaucoup d’entre vous attendent « une action concrète » et que l’idée d’une manifestions pouvait sembler sympathique (une manif de geek sans violence j’étais pas contre… l’ambiance bière et cheveux longs c’est toujours sympa).

Mon opinion c’est qu’hélas l’organisateur de cette manif est plutôt très douteux, je l’ai jugé sur fait et non sur les « on dit » que l’on peut trouver à droite à gauche sur le net, je ne participerais sans doute pas à cette manif, et je vais me désinscrire dans les prochains jours

A+

----------

## Magic Banana

Les quatre responsables de The Pirate Bay ont été condamnés à un an de prisons ferme et 2,7 millions d'€ d'amende. Leur crime étant de mettre à disposition des fichiers torrent qui peuvent servir à enfreindre le droit d'auteur (The Pirate Bay a plaidé coupable), on a pu entendre lors du pocès : "Allez-y, faites un procès à Google !". Après tout, il n'y a effectivement pas de différence fondamentale entre The Pirate Bay et un filetype:torrent dans Google ! Les responsables de The Pirate Bay font appel et persistent à afficher un optimisme insolent.

Conséquence directe du procès de The Pirate Bay : le parti des pirates ne s'est jamais aussi bien porté :

 *Christian Engström wrote:*   

> Nous comptabilisons maintenant seize mille cinq cents membres, soit plus que les Verts (MP) et le parti de gauche (VP). Je suis convaincu que nous allons provoquer un tournant aux élections européennes de cette année. Nous serons representés au Parlement européen.

 

En parlant de "pirates", Framablog nous propose une petite réflexion (traduite) de Bobbie Johnson sur ce terme qui, malheureusement est aujourd'hui également utilisé dans son véritablement (et qui devrait être son seul) sens.

----------

## Magic Banana

En France, le calendrier d'examen de Création et Internet (le retour) semble maintenant être bien établi. Les verts et le parti communiste demandent un vote solennel.

Pendant ce temps là, en Europe, rien ne va plus. De basses manœuvres du côté du Conseil tentent de neutraliser le vote du fameux amendement 138 au paquet Telecom.. Toujours au front, La Quadrature du Net appelle Catherine Trautmann, rapporteure de la principale directive du paquet, à refuser tout compromis.

----------

## kernelsensei

Victoire pour les citoyens européens ! L'amendement 138 de nouveau voté

Ça c'est une plutôt bonne nouvelle...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Victoire pour les citoyens européens ! L'amendement 138 de nouveau voté
> 
> Ça c'est une plutôt bonne nouvelle...

 

Tu viens de me griller sur cette info !  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  Enfin, comme tu le dis, c'est une excellente nouvelle.  :Very Happy: 

En voilà une autre : Toile Libre, dont l'activité jusque là se concentrait sur l'hébergement "indépendant, neutre, associatif et à prix libre", souhaite, à la manière de FDN, proposer une offre en tant que FAI et, surtout, un accès VPN permettant de passer outre la surveillance d'Internet qui sera probablement votée la semaine prochaine.

Voilà aussi un peu de science fiction se déroulant au cours des 12 mois à venir en supposant que l'engrenage de la surveillance du réseau soit enclanché. Au programme : renforcement du monopole d'iTunes, perte de la neutralité du réseau (liste blanches/noires, filtrage des ports, etc.), attaques politiques à l'infrastructure du Net (à la manières des sabotages de caténaires) et autres joyeusetés... tout cela sans inquiétudes pour ceux qui échangent à haute dose des contenus soumis au droit d'auteur (la technologie et les comportement s'adaptent). En revanche pour Madame Michu (qui ne sait pas protéger sa connexion, dont la machine fait partie d'un botnet, etc.)...

----------

## xaviermiller

OK OK...

Mais tout ça arrive parce qu'énormément de monde a de quoi stocker 100.000 MP3 qu'il n'écoutera jamais. J'ai dit "écouter", c'est à dire prendre le temps d'apprécier chaque oeuvre.

Et bien évidemment gratuitement, à part le prix du hardware et des abonnements internet.

Pendant ce temps, les artistes étouffent car les ventes de CD ont chuté.

Et personne ne veut payer ces artistes.

Donc je vois un autre scénario dans 20 ans : plus de musique, plus de film, rien que de la daube StarAc' et les gens seront contents.

Arrêtez de jouer les hypocrites : achetez vos CD et allez aux concerts. Ca coûte, mais presque autant qu'un abonnement Giganews et des disques durs de terabytes bourrés de maétriel illégal.

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pendant ce temps, les artistes étouffent car les ventes de CD ont chuté.
> 
> 

 

car ... car ?

je la refais ... les artistes étouffent PARCE QUE les ventes de CD ont chuté ... ?

mouais ... et encore ca suffit pas...

les artistes étouffent PARCE QUE les ventes de CD ont chuté A CAUSE du téléchargement illégal.

moi, ça me paraît gros... 

Partout t'entends de la musique, que tu le veilles ou non, au supermarché, à la télé, dans la rue, sur internet,...

La majorité de ces utilisations est légale (entendez payante). 

Pourquoi les VHS ont disparu ? A cause des copies illégales ?

Je pense qu'on a un soucis de définition, une corrélation, ce n'est pas la causalité !

Le mode de consommation a changé, plus jamais on ne vendra autant de CD qu'avant, piratage ou pas.

 *Quote:*   

> Donc je vois un autre scénario dans 20 ans : plus de musique, plus de film, rien que de la daube StarAc' et les gens seront contents.

 

Ca me va, entre ça et payer une industrie qui nous méprise.

----------

## xaviermiller

Allez rencontrer des artistes et demandez-leur de quoi ils vivent...

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Allez rencontrer des artistes et demandez-leur de quoi ils vivent...

 

quelqu'un écoute ce qu'ils produisent ?

----------

## Oupsman

Pas de la vente de CD en tous les cas ... Même si ils en vendaient plus qu'actuellement.

Ils vivent du spectacle vivant, principalement.

Fondamentalement, je suis d'accord avec toi : télécharger c'est mal. Mais dire que les ventes de CD sont en baisse parce que les gens téléchargent, c'est lier ensemble deux faits qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir, c'est oublier beaucoup d'usages en pratique actuellement. Les majors ne se plaignent pas, que je sache, de l'explosion du marché des DVD musicaux. Ni de l'explosion du marché des sonneries de mobiles. 

Le budget des ménages n'est pas extensible, surtout actuellement  :Rolling Eyes:  Ils voudraient donc qu'on profite des nouveaux produits intéressants qu'ils nous proposent, sans rogner sur le budget CD ? Ils rèvent éveillés ou quoi  :Question:   :Exclamation:  Entre acheter un DVD musical à 20€ ou 2 CD à 10€, mon choix est vite fait  :Rolling Eyes:  Le DVD apporte une réelle valeur ajoutée par rapport au CD ... Surtout que dans certains cas, entre le CD du concert et le DVD du concert, le prix est le même  :Rolling Eyes:  Qui a pensé "foutage de gueule"  :Question: 

Le marché de la musique en ligne est en plein essort. La aussi entre acheter 2 albums à 10€ pièce et les mêmes albums à 15€ pièce en magasin ... 

Donc oui la vente de CD est en baisse. Mais non c'est pas à cause du téléchargement illégal.

----------

## yoyo

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pas de la vente de CD en tous les cas ... Même si ils en vendaient plus qu'actuellement.

 Je plussois. j'ai vu passer récemment un petit calcul rapide basé sur ce que rapporte la vente de musique aux artistes : la quantité nécessaire d'album à vendre pour simplement toucher le SMIC est énorme !!!

La plupart des artistes ne vivent pas de la vente de CDs mais bien des concerts (fréquentation en hausse en 2008 il me semble). Et pour toucher un cachet intéressant il me parait nécessaire de se faire connaitre. Les sites comme myspace sont du pain béni pour la plupart des artistes et je reste persuadé que le p2p ne leur nuit pas (ou peu).

Amha, la vente en directe reste pour eux une solution avantageuse. Il faut tout de même avoir les moyens de s'autoproduire : enregistrement/mixage etc. Et là les sites de "sponsoring" sont une réponse tout à fait adapté à ce besoin.

Le credo des Majors c'est de dire : "on prend beaucoup sur les ventes de CDs parce que c'est nous qui prenons les risques et qui payons la communication des artistes encore inconnus". Hors aujourd'hui c'est de moins en moins le cas : les artistes n'ont plus "besoin" d'eux pour se faire connaitre et les artistes "signés" issus de buzz nés sur le net sont de plus en plus nombreux.

Honnêtement, je trouve que le rôle "utile" des maisons de disques est de plus en plus obscur : la promotion et la production peut aujourd'hui (et encore davantage demain) se faire sans elles ... Bon il leur reste encore les passes pour se faire inviter dans les émissions radio/télé en prime time mais à part ça, si elles ne s'adaptent pas rapidement elles disparaitront naturellement.

Quant au terme "pirate" il est selon moi inadapté depuis le début : un pirate ne met pas son "butin" a disposition du reste de la planète mais le garde pour lui.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bivittatus

Qui n'a pas connu un ou plusieurs artiste(s) par le biais du téléchargement qu'il n'aurait pas connu par un autre moyen, ne serait-ce que par crainte de foutre en l'air le prix du CD au cas où ça ne lui plairait pas? Et combien de ceux là sont allés voir un de ces artistes en concert? Donc combien ont payé leur place, alors qu'ils n'y seraient pas allés sans le téléchargement...? Le fric de cette place, il va à qui? Alors ok, CD pas acheté...mais place payée!

D'un autre côté, moi qui écoute beaucoup de musique des années 70-80-90 (heu...pas la variété les amis hein!  :Laughing: ), j'ai acheté à l'époque les vinyls. J'ai donc payé les droits d'auteur, les droits de compositeur, l'artiste en lui-même, la major et tout le tintouin. Pourquoi est-ce que je devrais être obligé de repayer certains de ces droits qui sont, normalement, uniques? C'est le même album jusqu'à preuve du contraire non? Que je paye le support, le fait qu'éventuellement il ait été remasterisé, ok...mais les droits d'auteur, je les ai déjà payés! Et sauf erreur de ma part, on repaye encore une partie de tout ça en achetant un CD vierge ou tout autre support pouvant accueillir de la musique, même si c'est vraiment infime...

J'ai fait le test une fois. Me suis pointé chez une grande enseigne avec un vinyl en disant que je ne trouvais pas de platine pour le lire à un prix raisonnable et que de ce fait, je voulais le même en CD, mais avec une ristourne puisque j'ai déjà l'album. Ben fallait voir la tronche du gars en face de moi! On a passé plus d'une heure ensemble, dont la moitié avec un vigile (qui avait plutôt l'air d'accord avec moi, mais qui ne pouvait pas vraiment l'être devant le gars... :Wink: ).

Certains trouveront que ça ne tient pas debout, mais je suis moi-même un peu bancal, donc... :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

N.B.: Au fait, je suis reparti sans le CD du magasin en question  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Les droits d'auteurs... 1-7% du prix du support. Le reste est du travail, qu'il faut aussi rémunérer. Contacte directement l'auteur et demande-lui de te rembourser 1EUR sur le prix du CD que tu viens d'acheter, car tu as le vinyle  :Wink: 

Vous aimez l'oeuvre et l'achetez 2 fois. Ca vous rend malade de faire un don dérisoire à l'artiste ???   :Shocked: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les droits d'auteurs... 1-7% du prix du support. Le reste est du travail, qu'il faut aussi rémunérer. Contacte directement l'auteur et demande-lui de te rembourser 1EUR sur le prix du CD que tu viens d'acheter, car tu as le vinyle 
> 
> Vous aimez l'oeuvre et l'achetez 2 fois. Ca vous rend malade de faire un don dérisoire à l'artiste ???  

 

dont 93-99% va à sa maison de production.

Maison de production qui travaille activement pour me surveiller, me taxer, me priver de mes libertés,... 

Clairement ça me rendrait malade.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vous aimez l'oeuvre et l'achetez 2 fois. Ca vous rend malade de faire un don dérisoire à l'artiste ???  

 

T'es pas d'accord que les maisons de disques tondent la laine sur le dos des artistes là?

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que les artistes s'en plaignent ? non. Et ceux qui le veulent passent en direct.

Nous sommes dans un forum utilisant un logiciel libre, et énormément d'entre nous sommes convaincus du bien-fondé du logiciel libre.

Logiciel libre = liberté et gratuité. Mais légalité, et respect de ce qui est payant.

Cela fait 9 ans que j'ai banni tout fichier illégal, j'essaie de contribuer ainsi à faire vivre ce que je choisis, que ce soit du logiciel libre, des artistes, des logiciels propriétaires.

Après les majors, attaquez-vous aussi aux grandes surfaces qui multiplient par 10 le prix des patates, et achetez directement vos logiciels privateurs directement chez le développeur...

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après les majors, attaquez-vous aussi aux grandes surfaces qui multiplient par 10 le prix des patates, et achetez directement vos logiciels privateurs directement chez le développeur...

 

Mais n'est-ce pas ce que nous voulons tous ?

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que les artistes s'en plaignent ? non. 

 

C'est vrai que Johnny ne s'en plaint pas.

Par contre, Catherine Deneuve et Victoria Abril sont moins catégoriques puisqu'elles réclament avec d'autres une plus grande ouverture sur internet ainsi que d'autres modes de rétribution.

 *Quote:*   

> Logiciel libre = liberté et gratuité. Mais légalité, et respect de ce qui est payant.

 

En fait, ce n'est pas du tout le problème : il a clairement été exposé que la loi Hadopi ne concernait pas le téléchargement illégal mais la responsabilité attachée à une connexion internet.

Tu peux très bien acheter tous les CD que tu veux, ne jamais rien télécharger d'illégal et aller à la messe le dimanche : si ton voisin utilise ta connexion, même à ton insu, pour télécharger illégalement le dernier hit à la mode, c'est TOI qui est responsable, c'est TOI qui sera poursuivi, c'est TA connexion que l'on coupera,  c'est TON abonnement que tu devras continuer à payer malgré tout et c'est TOI qui sera blacklisté un peu partout.

C'est le caractère pernicieux de cette loi : on mélange tout, les responsabilités, les bons sentiments, le chantage à la rémunération, les connaissances techniques, le parefeu d'OO.o ( :Rolling Eyes: ) pour mettre en place des outils permettant de verrouiller l'internet.

Et ne dites pas "c'est inapplicable" : la loi sera là, ouverte à toutes les interprétations. Dans 50 ans, elle sera encore là et peut-être qu'à ce moment ils auront les moyens de fous vaire barler !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est ça le problème et pas les 3 francs 6 sous que tu donnes ou pas à un artiste !

Je ne suis pas français mais ça me donne quand même froid dans le dos : si la France s'enrhume, la Belgique risque peut-être d'éternuer ...

 *Quote:*   

> Après les majors, attaquez-vous aussi aux grandes surfaces qui multiplient par 10 le prix des patates

 

Pourquoi "après les majors" ?  :Laughing: 

On est déjà en plein dedans. Je préfère aller acheter mes fraises chez l'horticulteur du coin plutôt qu'en grande surface. Au moins, je sais d'où elles viennent, elles sont moins chères et on n'a pas brûlé de kérosène pour les acheminer depuis l'Espagne !

Et puis, la question du commerce équitable, les médicaments génériques, tout ça...

Mais on sort du sujet initial, là ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Les cinéastes répondent http://www.liberation.fr/culture/0101563346-hadopi-mauvais-film-a-l-assemblee

----------

## yoyo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Nous sommes dans un forum utilisant un logiciel libre, et énormément d'entre nous sommes convaincus du bien-fondé du logiciel libre.
> 
> Logiciel libre = liberté et gratuité. Mais légalité, et respect de ce qui est payant.

 

Évidemment ! Mais ça implique aussi le respect de ses "clients" (et accessoirement de leur libertés). Vendre des systèmes limitant les usages c'est du vol pour moi : j'achète un CD (vécu), je ne peux ni le mettre dans mon baladeur mp3, ni en faire une copie pour ma voiture. Pire même l'original ne peut être lu ni par mon autoradio ni par mon lecteur de salon (lecteur DVD => lecture de la piste de donnée). Il me faut un ordinateur sous windows pour pouvoir l'écouter. Je l'ai rendu. Et tout le monde est perdant dans l'histoire.

Et puis n'oublions pas le lobbying régulier pour prolonger les droits d'auteurs de 50 à 95 ans : Presley, les Beatles et autres ne tomberont pas de sitôt dans le domaine public ...

Idem pour la VoD. J'ai lu un article récent d'un journaliste ayant (voulu) testé(er) ce système. Sa conclusion : l'offre est minable (source : http://jerome.colombain.com/2009/04/17/loffre-legale-quelle-offre-legale/).

Enfin, comme je l'ai déjà dit (il me semble), quand un film est bon on va le voir en salle : "Bienvenue chez les ch'tis" a été le plus téléchargé soit, mais aussi le plus vu en salle et sur Canal. Quel est le rapport ?

Idem, une étude récente montre que Les "pirates" achètent plus de musique sur internet que les autres. Je n'ai pas de certitude quant à la validité de cette étude (moins de 2000 personnes interrogés etc.) mais son résultat ne me surprend pas. J'ai déjà acheté des albums sur lesquels il n'y avait que 2 titres potables ... c'est aussi du vol pour moi.

Finalement, le débat n'est pas (n'a jamais été) d'encourager ou d'approuver le téléchargement illégal (il EST illégal) mais bien la méthode employée pour lutter contre. En plus des arguments avancés par ghoti, il faut également prendre en compte les effets de bord (dont j'ai déjà parlé) : pishing (vous avez été pris en train de télécharger, payez une amende forfaitaire de 20€ ou on coupera votre accès au net !), cryptage massif des échanges permettant une dissimulation de réseaux autrement plus grave : pédophilie, racisme, extrémisme) etc.

Au bout du compte, on a une loi injuste, inefficace, dangereuse, couteuse et qui ne rapportera rien aux artistes ni au public. Chacune de ses raisons justifie à elle seule que ce projet de loi soit rejeté.

@Oupsman : le fait est que je ne leur donne pas totalement tord. Qu'est-ce qui a été proposé pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ? Un amendement pour la licence globale ? Je ne crois pas qu'ils sachent exactement ce qu'elle représente ni même qu'elle existe : personne n'en a parlé dans les médias nationaux (et puis elle n'est pas parfaite non plus).

Enjoy !

PS : et si ce projet de loi était le seul problème à résoudre dans la société actuelle ça serait merveilleux ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

L'article des cinéastes est moins un article de soutien à l'HADOPI qu'un article de dénigrement des législateurs socialistes, qui applaudissaient debout dans l'hémicycle après le rejet de la loi.

Je ne leur donne pas tort sur ce point ...

Par contre, ils font preuve du même entêtement que la majorité, en dénonçant les études pointées par l'opposition démontrant l'absence d'impact du téléchargement sur la fillière. Vous savez ce que je pense de ce genre d'étude, pas la peine que je revienne dessus  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'absence de propositions concrètes et réalistes pour financer la création, je suis d'accord à 200% avec eux   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> L'article des cinéastes est moins un article de soutien à l'HADOPI qu'un article de dénigrement des législateurs socialistes, qui applaudissaient debout dans l'hémicycle après le rejet de la loi.
> 
> Je ne leur donne pas tort sur ce point ...
> 
> 

 

clair que dans le genre ni pour ni contre bien au contraire, ils se sont posés là les députés ps sur ce débat. Comme lut sur linuxfr: le ps fait preuve d'abstention combattive...   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by kwenspc on Fri Apr 24, 2009 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'absence de propositions concrètes et réalistes pour financer la création, je suis d'accord à 200% avec eux  

 

et bien c'est simple, ne pas sortir leur foutue procédure du cadre juridique !

----------

## geekounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Pas de la vente de CD en tous les cas ... Même si ils en vendaient plus qu'actuellement. Je plussois. j'ai vu passer récemment un petit calcul rapide basé sur ce que rapporte la vente de musique aux artistes : la quantité nécessaire d'album à vendre pour simplement toucher le SMIC est énorme !!!
> 
> La plupart des artistes ne vivent pas de la vente de CDs mais bien des concerts (fréquentation en hausse en 2008 il me semble). Et pour toucher un cachet intéressant il me parait nécessaire de se faire connaitre. Les sites comme myspace sont du pain béni pour la plupart des artistes et je reste persuadé que le p2p ne leur nuit pas (ou peu).
> 
> Amha, la vente en directe reste pour eux une solution avantageuse. Il faut tout de même avoir les moyens de s'autoproduire : enregistrement/mixage etc. Et là les sites de "sponsoring" sont une réponse tout à fait adapté à ce besoin.
> ...

 

Tiens dans le genre « les maisons de disques aident à la diffusion de la culture », j'ai découvert depuis quelques temps un groupe nommé Kalisia (http://kalisia.free.fr/) ; du progressive death metal, un album avec une unique chanson de 71 minutes, qui a demandé 5 ans de travail, bref un truc unique qui s'est rarement vu (et c'est un chef d'œuvre, je le conseille  :Wink: ). Et bien on apprend sur leur site que les maisons de disque ne veulent pas d'eux : « KALISIA n’a pas trouvé de soutien auprès des maisons de disques, jugeant le «produit» de qualité mais trop compliqué à vendre », une objection purement commerciale donc, aucun soutien pour cette innovation culturelle... Heureusement à la place ils ont obtenu le soutien d'autres grands artistes pour produire et réaliser leur album, comme quoi ... c'est bien les artistes qui veulent diffuser la culture, et qui investissent dedans, pas les majors.

Et donc au final ils se sont fait connaitre beaucoup par le net, ils vendent directement leur musique en teléchargement au format mp3 (bon ils auraient pu faire mieux, genre du flac, faudrait leur proposer tiens) pour 3€, et l'album physique à 14€ (+ frais de ports), ce qui s'approche du nouveau modèle qu'on aimerai voir apparaitre.  :Smile: 

Perso je les ai connu rapidement par le net, du bouche à oreille sur irc et en voyant plusieurs excellentes critiques sur differents magazines web (== maisons de disques complètement inutiles donc), je les ai teléchargé (illégalement par contre, oui je sais...) un coup pour voir comment c'était, et j'ai commandé l'album ensuite (un mois plus tard car problèmes de sous entre temps), et je l'ai reçu ce matin dans ma boite au lettres. Et donc voilà, avec ça tout le monde est content : j'ai mon album, d'artistes que j'aime bien, de musique de grande qualité, et eux de leur coté se font plus d'argent que s'ils avaient une maison de disque. (et donc rien aux majors puisque inutiles). 

Voilà, mes 2 cents.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Ca a l'air sympa ça, je vais regarder ça de plus près. Merci geekounet  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Nous sommes dans un forum utilisant un logiciel libre, et énormément d'entre nous sommes convaincus du bien-fondé du logiciel libre.
> 
> Logiciel libre = liberté et gratuité. Mais légalité, et respect de ce qui est payant. 
> 
> Évidemment ! Mais ça implique aussi le respect de ses "clients" (et accessoirement de leur libertés). Vendre des systèmes limitant les usages c'est du vol pour moi : j'achète un CD (vécu), je ne peux ni le mettre dans mon baladeur mp3, ni en faire une copie pour ma voiture. Pire même l'original ne peut être lu ni par mon autoradio ni par mon lecteur de salon (lecteur DVD => lecture de la piste de donnée). Il me faut un ordinateur sous windows pour pouvoir l'écouter. Je l'ai rendu. Et tout le monde est perdant dans l'histoire.
> ...

 

Voilà mon point de vue (que j'ai récemment pu exprimer en conclusion d'un séminaire) :

Selon le domaine, la définition d’une œuvre Libre dévie selon que la liberté́ de modification est, d’un point de vue é́thique (à l’origine du mouvement), indispensable, souhaitable ou à proscrire :

* Œuvre permettant d’accomplir un travail : Les quatre libertés (utiliser, é́tudier/modifier pour soi, diffuser et modifier pour les autres) doivent être accordé́es (logiciel, recette de cuisine, manuel).

* Œuvre artistique (celles qui nous concernent dans le cadre de la loi Création et Internet) : La liberté́ de modification est discutable. En tout cas, même si l’auteur ne la souhaite pas dans un premier temps, elle devrait être accordé́e plus rapidement. Aujourd'hui c'est 70 ans après la mort du dernier auteur (et non 50 ans yoyo). 10 ans après la publication initiale serait bien meilleur dans l'intérêt général. En effet, lorsque j'écris "la liberté́ de modification est discutable", je pense aux nombreux artistes qui ont réutilisé des créations existantes et ont fait des chefs d'œuvres avec un plus grand impact (que l'œuvre original) sur le public. Par exemple Shakespeare ! Plus près de nous, les nombreux titres musicaux réutilisant des samples de titres plus anciens.

* Œuvre « engagée » : La liberté́ de modification ne doit jamais être accordée (article scientifique, thèse, essai politique/philosophique).

Quoi qu'il en soit, toujours du point de vue éthique, les trois premières libertés que la Free Software Foundation a dégagé pour le logiciel devraient, dans tous les cas, être accordées au public. Je pense bien sûr à la liberté de partager l'œuvre avec son prochain, mais aussi à la simple liberté de profiter personellement de l'œuvre sans aucune restriction (pas de DRM !).

----------

## Magic Banana

Sylvain Zimmer, l’un des fondateurs de la plate-forme de musique « libre, légale et illimitée » Jamendo, remarque intelligemment que la loi Création et Internet s'ancre dans l'Internet d'il y a 3000 jours.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'UFC-Que CHOISIR, l'ISOC France, la Quadrature du Net, le SAMUP et le Collectif "Pour le Cinéma" signent une Lettre Ouverte aux parlementaires français. Cette lettre dénonce vigoureusement "ce projet de loi dangereux et obsolète, pour les citoyens comme pour les artistes" et appelle "les élus à rejeter massivement le projet de loi". Mieux, ces associations conjuguent leurs efforts "pour créer une alternative opérationnelle et économiquement réaliste" :

 *Lettre Ouverte aux parlementaires français wrote:*   

> L’objectif est de permettre une diffusion des œuvres compatible avec les intérêts et les libertés de chacun, en assurant à la fois un accès à la culture pour le plus grand nombre et un financement équitable pour les artistes/créateurs.
> 
> Notre désir de liberté ne signifie pas une négation des droits des créateurs, comme aimeraient le faire croire les défenseurs d’un Internet sous surveillance. Notre objectif est, bien au contraire, de mettre ces droits au centre de l’ère numérique. Un droit réaffirmé mais aussi un droit plus juste.

 

Mardi 28 avril à 10 heure à l’Assemblée Nationale, ces associations présenteront, en présence de députés, leur plateforme Création Public Internet.

Par ailleurs, une cinquantaine de personnes (principalement des auteurs et des essayistes) travaillant dans le domaine de la science fiction cosignent un texte dénonçant brillamment l'aspect liberticide du projet de loi Création et Internet. Extrait :

 *Lette ouverte de la SF française wrote:*   

> Cette loi, dont on nous affirme qu'elle défendra les droits des artistes et le droit d'auteur en général, nous apparaît surtout comme un cheval de Troie employé pour tenter d'établir un contrôle d'Internet, constituant par là même une menace pour la liberté d'expression dans notre pays.
> 
> Les artistes, les créateurs, tous ces acteurs de la culture sans qui ce mot serait vide de sens, se retrouvent instrumentalisés au profit d'une loi qui, rappelons-le, contient des mesures telles que le filtrage du Net, l'installation de mouchards sur les ordinateurs des particuliers, la suspension de l'abonnement à Internet sans intervention d'un juge et sur la base de relevés d'IP (dont le manque de fiabilité a depuis longtemps été démontré) effectués par des sociétés privées et l'extension de mesures prévues à l'origine pour les services de police luttant contre le terrorisme à l'échange non autorisé de fichiers entre particuliers.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les députés socialistes assument leur vote contre Hadopi (ce n'est pas un "coup"). Je vous ai sélectioné le passage sur la licence globale :

 *Les députés socialistes wrote:*   

> On refuse même de débattre de notre proposition de « contribution créative » au prétexte qu’elle ne serait pas à la hauteur des enjeux financiers du téléchargement. De qui se moque-t-on  ? La redevance de deux ou trois euros mensuels que nous proposons couplée à la réorientation de la taxe sur les FAI générera près d’un milliard d’euros pour rémunérer chaque année les droits d’auteurs, quand Hadopi ne leur rapportera pas un centime. Elle est aussi l’occasion de forcer un dialogue, sans haine, sans anathème, auquel se refusent aujourd’hui l’Etat et les majors, sur les coûts de fabrication et de diffusion des produits culturels.
> 
> La civilisation numérique rend possible l’un des rêves de la gauche  : l’accès à la culture du plus grand nombre. Elle oblige à repenser un modèle économique périmé, ses règles comme ses financements. Les interdits législatifs que l’on tente de dresser ne font que retarder cette nécessaire mutation.

 

Sinon, les parisiens sont appelés à défiler contre Création et Internet ce premier mai.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le texte a encore été durci en commission des lois !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Delvin

La video de bakchich.info est pas mal sur le sujet, les risques qu'aménent hadopi sont bien expliqués

----------

## Magic Banana

Je tiens à publiquement "gronder" geekounet pour son absence hier Place de la République à Lyon. En effet, nous étions une centaines d'internautes à manifester (distribution de tracts principalement) à cet endroit et geekounet avait promis de venir. Du coup, avant de partir, je suis allé voir la tête qu'il a sur son site Web. Une fois sur place je ne le trouve pas mais une personne lui ressemblait vaguement. Je l'ai abordé en lançant "Geekounet ?". Il m'a regardé avec un air bizarre...  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais désolé, je n'avais pas le temps de venir, j'avais du boulot en retard à rattraper pendant la soirée, et entrainement de kung fu entre 2.  :Wink:  (et s'il y a une autre manif ce weekend, je ne pourrais pas non plus, je serai en weekend à la campagne).

EDIT: je viens de changer la photo d'ailleurs, elle était vieille  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

L'examen (numéro 2) du projet de loi Création et Internet a recommencé aujourd'hui à 18h. Il s'est terminé par un vote contre le renvoi en commission (231 contre, 103 pour), souhaité par les députés opposés à la Hadopi, à 1h du matin. Cette fois, les députés UMP étaient bien présents. Suivant les réprimandes du président de la République, le rouleau compresseur est en marche et on peut s'attendre à ce qu'aucun débat sur le fond du texte n'aboutisse à une modification de celui-ci.

La nouveauté la plus inquiétante est l'introduction, à plusieurs endroit du texte, de l'expression "communication électronique". Or, selon les juristes, cela englobe aussi la correspondance privée via e-mail ou messageries instantannée. Nous y voici : Hadopi lira nos courriers et nos communications Jabber. Quelqu'un a encore des doutes sur le caractère liberticide de cette loi ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aujourd'hui, toutefois, je fus agréablement surpris par la couverture médiatique de la reprise des débats.

* Ce matin, la chronique "L"autre économie" sur France Inter reprenait les termes du Financial Times :

 *Financial Times wrote:*   

> Cette proposition scandaleuse ne fera que donner encore plus de pouvoir aux grandes maisons [de disques] sur un marché déjà totalement déloyal.

 

* LeMonde.fr a publié un entretien avec Alain Suguenot, député UMP contre le projet de loi Création et Internet. Extrait :

 *Alain Suguenot wrote:*   

> Le projet de loi était devenu un déni de nos valeurs. Je me suis posé plusieurs questions. Internet fait-il partie des droits fondamentaux ? Oui. La loi Hadopi contribue-t-elle au financement de la création ? Sûrement pas. Respecte-t-elle les libertés individuelles et l'espace privé ? Je ne pense pas. Ne constitue-t-elle pas un précédent dangereux, dans la mesure où il n'y a pas de possibilité de recours devant l'autorité judiciaire ? Je peux comprendre la volonté de créer une structure administrative si elle ne sanctionne pas les internautes d'une manière unilatérale. Au contraire, si l'on supprime le principe du contradictoire et si les recours ne sont pas suspensifs, cela m'inquiète.

 

* La Chaîne Parlementaire Assemblée Nationale a choisi, comme député du jour (l'émission est rediffusée cette nuit à 3h), Jean Dionis du Séjour, parlementaire du Nouveau Centre, très engagé contre le projet de loi Création et Internet. Ce fut l'unique sujet abordé lors de l'entretien.

* Par ailleurs j'ai lu aujourd'hui, les 10 propositions alternatives, pleines de bon sens, de Jacques Attali. Je vous recommende chaudement leur lecture.

Mieux encore que ces prises de positions individuelles, les salles de cinéma indépendantes publient une virulente lettre ouverte contre le projet de loi Création et Internet. Voici un extrait :

 *Les salles de cinéma indépendantes wrote:*   

> Comment avons-nous pu perdre le sens de ce que nous faisons au point de restreindre les libertés individuelles et la diffusion des oeuvres au nom de la préservation de la création ? En opposant les artistes à leur public, la loi Hadopi vide de son sens l'objet de toute création : être vue, écoutée et partagée. De quelle culture s'agit-il en fait ? Assurément pas celle des Lumières, mais plus probablement celle de l'argent.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Apr 30, 2009 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Cette loi si elle passe, je pense qu'elle va passer l'hyper président la veut, va être l'officialisation de l'état fouineur, c'est très grave à mon sens.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Cette loi si elle passe, je pense qu'elle va passer l'hyper président la veut, va être l'officialisation de l'état fouineur, c'est très grave à mon sens.

 

J'aurais tendance à penser pareil. Amha la lutte contre le piratage est un bel "écran de fumé pour noyer le poisson".

----------

## Oupsman

C'était une tendance qui se précisait. Maintenant au moins on est fixé.

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je tiens à publiquement "gronder" geekounet pour son absence hier Place de la République à Lyon. En effet, nous étions une centaines d'internautes à manifester (distribution de tracts principalement) à cet endroit et geekounet avait promis de venir. Du coup, avant de partir, je suis allé voir la tête qu'il a sur son site Web. Une fois sur place je ne le trouve pas mais une personne lui ressemblait vaguement. Je l'ai abordé en lançant "Geekounet ?". Il m'a regardé avec un air bizarre... 

 Mea Culpa ... J'étai sensé venir également (rien de confirmé "officiellement" mais bon, quand même ...).   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mes excuses donc à tous ceux qui ont fait le déplacement. Par contre, je n'ai rien vu dans la presses gratuite le lendemain (cela-dit j'ai pas trop le temps de la lire en ce moment). Il y a eu des retours sur cette manifestation ?

J'avais également eu vent de cette "nouvelle" expression ... Enfin de toute façon pour ce qui est de la messagerie instantanée, la grosse majorité de la population (qui utilise msn) donne déjà l'ensemble de ses droits (stockage, traitement, publication totale ou partielle etc.) à Microsoft (dans le CLUF); ça ne  changera pas grand chose pour eux sur ce point ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin, ce genre de "bavure" ne peut que faciliter le rejet de ce texte par le conseil constitutionnel non ?

Pour ce qui est de la couverture médiatique, les gratuits n'en ont pas parlé, enfin que je sache (c'est la presse la plus lue il me semble) ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il y a eu des retours sur cette manifestation ?

 

Il y avait une caméra TV (TLM ?) et un journaliste qui prenait des notes papier (Progrès ?)...

----------

## Gaby

Cette fois c'est dit, une des mission de l'HADOPI sera d'expérimenter le filtrage des contenus : (source PCINPACT)

 *Quote:*   

> L’un des points forts a donc été ce chapitre du filtrage. Dans les nombreuses missions confiées à la Hadopi est prévue une évaluation d’expérimentation du filtrage. Que dit le texte ? « [La Hadopi] évalue (…) les expérimentations conduites dans le domaine des technologies de reconnaissance des contenus et de filtrage par les concepteurs de ces technologies, les titulaires de droits sur les œuvres et objets protégés et les personnes dont l’activité est d’offrir un service de communication au public en ligne. Elle rend compte des principales évolutions constatées en la matière, notamment pour ce qui regarde l’efficacité de telles technologies, dans son rapport annuel. (…) Elle identifie et étudie les modalités techniques permettant l’usage illicite des œuvres et des objets protégés par un droit d’auteur ou par un droit voisin sur les réseaux de communications électroniques. Dans le cadre du rapport (…)elle propose, le cas échéant, des solutions visant à y remédier ».

 

Au niveau européen, l'amendement 138/46 (Bono), il est proche des oubliettes 

J'étais présent à la manifestations du 1er mai dans le cortège anti-HADOPI. Nous étions nombreux, des députés était présent et il y avait beaucoup de bruit (merci à musiques tangentes pour son groupes de percussion).

D'après 20 Minutes, nous ne sommes pas passer inaperçu :

 *Quote:*   

> Une des délégations les plus remarquées est celle des internautes qui se battent contre la loi Hadopi. Deux députés tiennent même la banderole, le communiste apparenté Jean-Pierre Brard et le socialiste Patrick Bloche. Mais quel rapport avec la fête du travail? «C’est une bataille pour les libertés, explique Brard. Et puis Internet, ça sert aux travailleurs aussi...»

 

Par contre j'ai eu l'impression que beaucoup de passant se demandaient pourquoi on manifestait et ce qu'était HADOPI.

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

La manifestation parisienne contre le projet de loi Création et Internet est d'autant moins passé inaperçue qu'elle a donné lieu à plusieurs secondes de vidéos (slogans inclus) diffusées ce soir dans l'emmission Ce soir ou jamais sur France 3. Par ailleurs j'ai été très agréablement surpris par ce débat d'une grande qualité. On pouvait notamment y entendre les arguments de Philippe Aigrain (fondateur de la Quadrature du Net et auteur du fameux livre Internet et Création) et ceux, non moins pertinents, d'un jeune cinéaste Libre.

Pour ce qui est des discussions à l'Assemblée Nationale, vous pouvez les suivre minute après minute grâce à PC Inpact. Un des sujets les plus intéressants concerne la nouvelle présomption de culpabilité. Numerama consacre un article sur ce qui s'est dit dans l'hémicycle.. Malheureusement, comme c'était prévisible, l'UMP fait de ce projet de loi une affaire de fierté et veille à ce qu'aucun des 214 amendements proposés ne soit adopté (d'ailleurs Jean-François Copé, président du groupe UMP,  le dit : "Désormais, ce n'est plus la teneur du texte qui est en cause mais le problème politique créé par son rejet."). C'est réussi. Toutefois, il n'ont pas réussis à discuter suffisamment d'amendements et le vote fut repoussé au 12 mai (au lieu d'aujourd'hui).

Au Parlement Européen, comme le signale Gaby, d'opaques négociations de dernières minutes visent à semer la confusion lors du vote de l'amendement 138/46 au paquet Télécom (deuxième lecture). En effet, une inversion de l'ordre des votes change toute la donne car l'échec du premier vote (qui est tout à fait raisonnable) conditionne maintenant la tenue même du second qui est, justement l'amendement 138/46. Vous pouvez, aujourd'hui (demain il sera trop tard), contacter des députés européens pour les informer de cette manœuvre malhonnête et leur fournir la voting list modifiée.

Sans l'Europe, il ne nous resterait plus que le conseil constitutionnel...

----------

## lesourbe

Au niveau européen, l'amendement 138/46 (Bono), il est proche des oubliettes 

Oh, mais putain ça !!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Même pas : le lobby des ISP qui veulent que leur trafic continue justifier leurs bandes-passantes folles feront pression à nouveau  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Même pas : le lobby des ISP qui veulent que leur trafic continue justifier leurs bandes-passantes folles feront pression à nouveau 

 

Houlà, les ISP c'est un lobby minable face aux majors et surtout aux politiciens qui œuvrent pour mettre en place une surveillance/censure du net.

Bon ceci dit techniquement on va bien s'amuser. Leur truc il tiendra ni la charge (la technologie françaiiiise ah ah... surtout les moyens financiers qui vont faire barrière amha) ni ne sera fiable (ça va pas être compliqué de surcharger leur truc de faux positifs.) À côté de ça les techniques d'encryptage de contenu vont se généraliser, s'améliorer, se simplifier dans leur utilisation... Je leu souhaite bonne chance tiens. Enfin on a déjà parler de tout ça.

----------

## kernelsensei

On disait quoi déjà ? "Aller l'Europe !" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> On disait quoi déjà ? "Aller l'Europe !" ? 

 

Kewl   :Cool: 

[edit]

Tout n'est pas encore gagné bien évidemment...

 *Quote:*   

> Maintenant, le sort du Paquet Télécom est dans les mains du Conseil. Soit ce dernier choisit d’accepter l’ensemble des amendements du Parlement européen (dont le 138) et ainsi de permettre la mise en œuvre rapide du Paquet Télécom. Soit il le refuse (ce qui semble plus probable) et alors l’ensemble du Paquet Télécom devra repasser en Conciliation, en troisième lecture, en septembre prochain.

 

[/edit

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> On disait quoi déjà ? "Aller l'Europe !" ? 

 

kernelsensei m'a grillé !  :Twisted Evil: 

Quelques précisions : l'ordre de vote a, à la demande des eurodéputés verts, de nouveau été inversé. La ruse de l'opposant n'a donc pas fonctionné. Le Parlement a, une nouvelle fois, massivement rejeté la possiblité de couper un accès Internet sans intervention d'un juge : 407 pour, 171 abstentions, 57 contre. Guy Bono, a l'orgine de cet amendement, parle d'un "jour historique pour la démocratie européenne".

 *Guy Bono wrote:*   

> Les eurodéputés - à l'exception notable des membres de l'UMP - ont ainsi réaffirmé leur attachement à la défense des droits des internautes. À un mois des élections européennes, c'est un signe fort! Contrairement à ce que semble penser l'UMP et sa ministre de la Culture, l'avis du Parlement européen ne vaut pas rien ! C'est une nouvelle claque pour Sarkozy et le gouvernement français ! Le Parlement a dit non à Sarkozy autant sur le fond que sur la forme! Les eurodéputés ont dit non à la riposte graduée et non aux pressions inadmissibles exercées par la France sur le premier organe démocratique du continent européen !

 

----------

## kernelsensei

Une des premières victimes de la loi dite HADOPI ?

 *Quote:*   

> Si la loi Création et Internet, dont le vote a été reporté au 12 mai, n'avait pas fait se déplacer les députés dans l'Hémicycle, elle a déjà suscité le licenciement par TF1 de son responsable du pôle innovation Web. [....]

 

Ça fait de plus en plus peur tout ça   :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la famille "le gouvernement sanctionne la mauvaise protection de son ordinateur mais même XXX n'arrive pas à la faire" nous avions déjà la marine française (infectée par conflicker), nous avons maintenant l'aviation civile américaine !

----------

## Magic Banana

Un petit point avant le vote de demain (fainéant, j'ai uniquement repris les articles de PC Inpact). Au centre des discussions de la dernière séance :

* le mouchard qui sera, c'est confirmé, payant et non-interopérable.

* Le coût de la mise en place technique du flicage d'Internet qui devrait dépasser les 100 millions d'euros sur trois ans (alors que 6,7 millions ont été budgétisés). Tant d'argent qui pourrait être mis dans... je ne sais pas... la culture par exemple !

Au final, aucun amendement n'est passé et nous nous retrouvons avec un texte bien pire de ce qui était sorti (et a été refusé) de son premier examen.

Martine Billard, député vert farouchement opposée à Création et Internet, revient sur le texte, ses éléments les plus inquiétants et à qui il profite.

Mieux, PC Inpact nous dresse une liste impressionnante de tout ce que l'on peut haïr dans ce projet de loi.

Voilà les événements à venir depuis le vote solennel de demain jusqu'au conseil constitutionnel.

Enfin, histoire de finir sur un scandale supplémentaire, après le cabinet de Christine Albanel qui demande à TF1 de virer ses employés anti-Hadopi, nous avons le cabinet de Christine Albanel qui édite la page Loi Hadopi de Wikipédia.

----------

## xaviermiller

Scandale, c'est un grand mot pour une guéguerre de communication...

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Scandale, c'est un grand mot pour une guéguerre de communication...

 

bon, allez, sur ce point si,  t'as raison. Ses remarques concernant le reste ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Vous connaissez mon avis, il n'est pas utile que je continue à tourner en rond avec vous  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

quel avis ?

la fin justifie les moyens ?

en débattre prendrait en effet une dimension philosophique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je viens ici pour du support technique, pas des discussions philosophiques.

----------

## lesourbe

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je viens ici pour du support technique, pas des discussions philosophiques.

 

Dans ce cas, as-tu défendu ce projet d'un point de vue technique ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne défends pas HADOPI, je suis juste choqué par la mauvaise foi régnant de chaque côté.

Les "gentils utilisateurs d'Internet qui ne téléchargent rien d'illégal et ne copient jamais" contre "les méchants majors qui veulent conquérir le monde". Je ne m'étendrai pas plus.

----------

## lesourbe

je ne me retrouve pas dans ces deux catégories.

Ce que je m'applique à dire, c'est que ce projet de loi est absurde et pas seulement d'un point de vue technique.

Je ne défends pas ceux qui téléchargent et je n'adhère pas non plus à la vision manichéiste que tu critiques.

----------

## Dismantr

Ben voilà.... C'est passé....

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13/scrutins/jo0386.asp

Des fois que vous voulez voir ce qu'a voté votre député, cette fois-ci. J'ai déjà envoyé un mail au mien, histoire de lui signifier mon indignation et lui demande d'expliquer sa position...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

Même position que lesourbe. Je pense que le "service communication" a très bien fonctionné ici : il y a un amalgame très fort entre anti-hadopi et "pirates".

Je ne me considère pas comme un "pirate" et je suis contre le téléchargement "illégal" (qui est déjà puni par la loi puisqu'il est "illégal"). Juste que la solution proposée (imposée !?) est inadaptée, inefficace, couteuse, injuste et dangereuse.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que même sans prendre position sur le fond, ce projet de loi me parait totalement inepte.

Enjoy !

----------

## Magic Banana

Le paquet Telecom en est un exemple flagrand, l'Europe compte ! Pour nous aider dans notre choix pour les prochaines élections, l'April, aidée de Associazione per il Software Libero, relance l'initiative candidats.fr. Le pacte du Logiciel Libre a déjà été signé par 23 candidats. Pour ne citer que les listes avec un nombre de signataires significatif, on trouve (classé de façon décroissante depuis la liste avec le plus de signtaires) Debout la république, Europe Démocratie Espéranto, Mouvement démocrate (Modem) et Europe écologie.

----------

## Magic Banana

LeMonde.fr se fait l'écho des nombreuses critiques faites à l'égard du mouchard dont on sait seulement qu'il est payant et non interopérable. Peut-être que les renseignements généraux sont jaloux de la CIA qui a sa backdoor directement dans Windows. Eux aussi veulent pouvoir contrôler (dans tous les sens du terme) les ordinateurs des citoyens comme bon leur semble...

Il est à noter que LeMonde.fr pense aux utilisateurs des autres systèmes d'exploitations (notamment Libres) puisqu'un encart leur est dédié :

 *Olivier Dumons pour LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Rien n'est prévu pour des systèmes d'exploitation libres. Il faudra donc pour un utilisateur sous Linux soit changer de système d'exploitation (Microsoft uniquement à priori), soit décider de se passer du fameux mouchard, à ses risques et périls...

 

Sur ce même site vous pouvez aussi trouver une liste de nombreux liens pointant vers des pages Web détaillant comment passer au travers des mailles de l'Hadopi et un long chat avec Jean-Michel Planche, président d'honneur du Club français des entrepreneurs des télécommunications. Enfin, un article détaille les conséquences probables de l'adoption de la loi Création et Internet depuis le festival de Canne jusqu'aux plaintes de l'Europe en passant bien sûr par le vote au très prochaines élections législatives européennes (dont je vous parlais dans le message précédent).

----------

## Magic Banana

Maintenant que la loi Création et Internet a été voté, tout le monde se met à penser à la suite. Et là, surprise (ou pas), l'Adami, société de gestion collective des droits des artistes-interprètes, explique que l'offre légal (tant promue par le gouvernement, Christine Albanel en tête) n'est qu'une aumone pour les artistes et qu'il va donc falloir maintenant penser à des taxes pour les rémunérer. Même constat du côté de la Sacem. Mais attention, que l'on se comprenne bien, dans l'esprit de la Sacem une telle taxe, serait payée sans qu'en contre-partie soient légalisés les échanges hors-marché sur Internet ! Le président de la Sacem avait déjà été très clair en octobre dernier.

Quant à la destruction de ce bel accomplissement qu'était Internet, elle n'en est qu'à son début. À la question "Doit-on s’inquiéter de la tournure des événements concernant le futur d’Internet (...) puisque les moyens de contournement d’Hadopi (VPN, SSL, etc.) pourront être considérés comme des moyens “terroristes” pouvant faire l’objet de poursuites ?", Jean-Michel Planche répondait pour LeMonde.fr "Oui, mille fois oui. Après s’être occupé des ordinateurs, on va s’occuper des infrastructures et fondamentalement modifier la structure même de l’Internet. (...) Et le pire, c’est que cela ne règlera strictement rien. Au mieux, on aura réussi à fragiliser une infrastructure qui a été faite pour résister à un conflit nucléaire.". Tout cela pourrait en effet bientôt s'agraver avec la loi Loppsi 2. Cette loi prendrait, par exemple, pour excuse, les contenus pedo-pornographiques diffusés via Internet...

----------

## kwenspc

Ce gvt leur à filé un doigt, maintenant ils (les lobbys du disque et les pseudos associations de défense des artistes) veulent le bras voir le corps tout entier.

----------

## El_Goretto

Très bons articles sur http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com.

Perso, j'ai monté une bécane en routeur freenet (temporaire, pour voir) et I2P. Sans en faire usage personnellement.

Et maintenant je vais lire les docs I2P (après l'install, comme tout "vrai" qui se respecte  :Smile: ) pour bien comprendre le coeur du truc, et pas seulement ce que ça procure.

Si freenet peut être litigieux, puisque chaque node est hébergeur (mais de quoi? c'est prévu pour que personne ne le sache, pas même le node), I2P ne sert que de tuyaux.

----------

## Gaby

J'aime les artistes qui se reveillent une fois la lois passé alors que c'était un des arguments de l'opposition 

Vous allez voir qu'on va vite se retrouver avec une taxe sur les paquets qui passent par la box   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Perso, j'ai monté une bécane en routeur freenet (temporaire, pour voir) et I2P. Sans en faire usage personnellement.
> 
> Et maintenant je vais lire les docs I2P (après l'install, comme tout "vrai" qui se respecte ) pour bien comprendre le coeur du truc, et pas seulement ce que ça procure.
> 
> Si freenet peut être litigieux, puisque chaque node est hébergeur (mais de quoi? c'est prévu pour que personne ne le sache, pas même le node), I2P ne sert que de tuyaux.

 

C'est pas un peu tendre la joue que d'installer ce type de solutions ?

De ce que j'ai compris de Freenet, si quelqu'un sur le réseau demande un fichier illégal qui n'est pas dessus, il ira le chercher en passant par un PC quelconque du réseau. Donc potentiellement le tiens et tu te retrouve dans la procédure Hadopi pour défaut de sécurisation de ta ligne  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> J'aime les artistes qui se reveillent une fois la lois passé alors que c'était un des arguments de l'opposition 
> 
> Vous allez voir qu'on va vite se retrouver avec une taxe sur les paquets qui passent par la box  
> 
>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Perso, j'ai monté une bécane en routeur freenet (temporaire, pour voir) et I2P. Sans en faire usage personnellement.
> ...

 

A la difference près que le contenu de l'echange est crypté. Personne ne peut savoir ce que transite, donc legal ou pas legal ? Quel type de fichier est-ce ?

Et là, tu suppose qu'ils analysent le contenu (les paquets d'El_Goretto en transit). Or, c'est bien parti pour qu'ils utilisent eux aussi un client p2p et qu'ils notent les adresses IP...

----------

## lesourbe

techniquement, ils s'en foutent, ils ont qu'à dire que tu as téléchargé ... ils ont pas à dire quoi et pas à le prouver.

pas de contestation avant la coupure et une fois coupé c'est à toi de prouver que tu (ton ip) n'as pas téléchargé le truc qu'ils disent que tu as téléchargé et que tu ne sais toujours pas ce que c'est.

C'est eux qui ont le pouvoir, s'ils veulent te niquer, ils peuvent, un point c'est tout.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Or, c'est bien parti pour qu'ils utilisent eux aussi un client p2p et qu'ils notent les adresses IP...

 

D'où le principe de Freenet et I2P qui font "disparaître" les @IP en interne. A part les noeuds adjacents, on ne peut pas dire que telle @IP participe au réseau depuis un node/routeur particuliers. Enfin je vais pas aller plus loin sans avec lu la doc en entier. :/

Mais c'est vrai que Freenet est un joli sac de noeuds pour savoir si un node du réseau est en tort.

+1 avec lesourbe

----------

## Gaby

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> techniquement, ils s'en foutent, ils ont qu'à dire que tu as téléchargé ... ils ont pas à dire quoi et pas à le prouver.
> 
> pas de contestation avant la coupure et une fois coupé c'est à toi de prouver que tu (ton ip) n'as pas téléchargé le truc qu'ils disent que tu as téléchargé et que tu ne sais toujours pas ce que c'est. 

 

J'ai en tête que tu n'es pas informé de ton "délit" mais que tu peux le demander à l'hadopi. Par contre ce n'est pas suspensif. Je n'ai plus en tête où j'ai péché ça, ce n'est peut être plus d'actualité.

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> A la difference près que le contenu de l'echange est crypté. Personne ne peut savoir ce que transite, donc legal ou pas legal ? Quel type de fichier est-ce ? 

 

Le contenu des échanges est crypté entre les utilisateurs mais pas entre un utilisateur et internet. Tant que les fichiers demandés sont sur freenet pas de soucis, c'est quand un fichier n'y ai pas que je vois le risque de se faire choper.

En relisant la fiche wikipedia sur freenet, il n'est pas précisé par ou passe un fichier qui n'est pas sur freenet. Je vois 2 fonctionnement possible :

- Internet -> Freenet -> Demandeur

- Internet -> Demandeur -> Freenet

Dans le 1er cas tu risque de te faire emmerder si tu es le noeud Freenet. Dans le 2eme, pas de soucis.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   techniquement, ils s'en foutent, ils ont qu'à dire que tu as téléchargé ... ils ont pas à dire quoi et pas à le prouver.
> 
> pas de contestation avant la coupure et une fois coupé c'est à toi de prouver que tu (ton ip) n'as pas téléchargé le truc qu'ils disent que tu as téléchargé et que tu ne sais toujours pas ce que c'est.  
> 
> J'ai en tête que tu n'es pas informé de ton "délit" mais que tu peux le demander à l'hadopi. Par contre ce n'est pas suspensif. Je n'ai plus en tête où j'ai péché ça, ce n'est peut être plus d'actualité.

 

pour moi, ce n'est plus d'actualité.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Tant que les fichiers demandés sont sur freenet pas de soucis, c'est quand un fichier n'y ai pas que je vois le risque de se faire choper.
> 
> En relisant la fiche wikipedia sur freenet, il n'est pas précisé par ou passe un fichier qui n'est pas sur freenet. Je vois 2 fonctionnement possible :
> 
> - Internet -> Freenet -> Demandeur
> ...

 

C'est tout bête: vois plutôt Freenet comme un réseau complètement différent, par lequel tu accèdes via ton propre node, qui va en quelque sorte servir de proxy pour accéder à Freenet. Il n'y a aucune communication entre Freenet et Internet. Il n'y a que 2 scénarios:

- utilisateur -> node Freenet -> Freenet

- utilisateur -> Internet

Evidemment, tu peux toujours "te ballader à poil" et accéder via Internet en http à un node freenet "public", mais faudrait être sacrément neuneu  :Smile: . En pratique, chaque utilisateur freenet a son propre node.

----------

## Oupsman

sont bien gentils ces enf.irés, mais leur mouchard à la con, j'en fais quoi moi sur mon routeur sous Linux ? Je l'installe comment sur mon PC de traitements photos sous Linux aussi ? 

Vu que par souci de cohérence ou je ne sais plus quel argument à la con, il ne faut pas qu'il soit interopérable ni gratuit. Ils veulent pas que le téléchargeur paye une amende, mais ils veulent imposer d'acheter un logiciel pour pas subir de coupure ? Ils nous prennent pour des cons ou quoi  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

Putain, je viens de passer 4 jours dans une chambre d'hôpital (appendicite) et quand je rentre je vois ça ? L'envie de vomir vient de quoi d'après vous  :Question: 

Et je vous rassure, utiliser Freenet ne vous mettra pas à l'abri d'une coupure : il suffit que Pirate bay ait inséré votre IP dans le tracker d'une oeuvre surveillée et vous êtes mort.

----------

## ghoti

[off]

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> je viens de passer 4 jours dans une chambre d'hôpital (appendicite)

 

Bienvenue au club !  :Wink: 

[/off]

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [off]
> 
> Bienvenue au club ! 
> 
> [/off]

 

Non moi ça va c'était moins grave  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Frédéric Couchet, fondateur et délégué général de l'April wrote:*   

> Les députés qui ont voté le projet de loi HADOPI démontrent ainsi que seule compte pour eux la volonté toute puissante du président de la République, au mépris de la séparation des pouvoirs. Tant du législatif, qui n'est plus là que pour avaliser les ordres de l'exécutif, que de l'autorité judiciaire censée pourtant décider de sanctions privatives de libertés.

 

Cette citation a notamment été reprise dans le communiqué de presse de l'association suivant le vote de Création et Internet.

----------

## Pixys

lien complémentaire aux propos de Magic Banana : le Monde et Loppsi.fr

Parfois je me demande si Machiavel n'avait pas raison en écrivant que les peuples ont les gouvernements qu'ils méritent...

----------

## lesourbe

"le pied dans la porte" que j'évoquais il y a bien longtemps est en train de devenir le coup de pied au cul ...

Sale temps pour la démocratie.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> lien complémentaire aux propos de Magic Banana : le Monde et Loppsi.fr
> 
> Parfois je me demande si Machiavel n'avait pas raison en écrivant que les peuples ont les gouvernements qu'ils méritent...

 

Suite à l'annonce de Loppsi, Numera publie Décryptage : Sarkozy et son oeuvre de contrôle du net. À lire absolument !

----------

## Oupsman

Ce qui est amusant, à la lecture de tout cela (les différents liens qui fleurissent à droite et à gauche sur le sujet), c'est qu'en 2006, le conseil constitutionnel avait DURCI la loi DADVSI en supprimant le concept de riposte gradué, ledit conseil ayant jugé qu'il était contraire au principe d'égalité. Dont wait and see ...

Il est à déplorer aussi la parution des 31 pages du recours présenté par la gauche. Cela pourrait influer dans le mauvais sens dans les débats  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   lien complémentaire aux propos de Magic Banana : le Monde et Loppsi.fr
> 
> Parfois je me demande si Machiavel n'avait pas raison en écrivant que les peuples ont les gouvernements qu'ils méritent... 
> 
> Suite à l'annonce de Loppsi, Numera publie Décryptage : Sarkozy et son oeuvre de contrôle du net. À lire absolument !

 

Dans d'autres pays on appellerait ça de la dictature, sa fait froid dans le dos.

----------

## Oupsman

Faut peut être pas pousser non plus  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour le moment (mais pour combien de temps encore ?), les mouchards ne sont pas obligatoires (encore heureux lorsque l'on sait qu'ils n'existeront que pour Windows et seront payants !) et nous savons tous passer, techniquement, entre les mailles de l'Hadopi (e.g., grâce à GNUnet). À ce sujet, on se fait un achat groupé de routeurs Hadopi ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> À ce sujet, on se fait un achat groupé de routeurs Hadopi ? 

 

Magic Banana, je te vois !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oupsman

WRT54GL avec un firmware basé sur Linux. On peut pas télécharger le firmware, c'est pas très GPL-compliant ça. Et tu mets un lien vers ce truc Magic Banana. Tss Tss Tss ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ah ah ghoti pas mal celle là! Bon la prise de risque est minime, je ne pense pas que Magic Banana pourra faire en sorte de te coller une amende de 100€ ^^

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Faut peut être pas pousser non plus 

 

Alors appelle ça comme tu veux,  mais si l'article est vrai il y a au moins du trafic d'influence au plus haut niveau et je trouve ça dégueulasse.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Faut peut être pas pousser non plus  
> 
> Alors appelle ça comme tu veux,  mais si l'article est vrai il y a au moins du trafic d'influence au plus haut niveau et je trouve ça dégueulasse.

 

Bah à part le truquage des élections il reste plus grand chose du côté des lois pour qu'on commence à pencher dangereusement de l'autre coté de la balance, c'est sûr.

----------

## titoucha

Pour le trucage d'élections ils ont déjà testé, il y a même eu procès.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour le trucage d'élections ils ont déjà testé, il y a même eu procès.

 

Hum inter-parti non?

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Faut peut être pas pousser non plus 

 

le trucage d'élection ? comme dans les républiques bananières dans lesquels les gouvernements commandent aux médias des reportages et sujets de 20h pour faire pencher les votes d'un sens ou d'un autre ?

----------

## Slashounet

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> (...) les gouvernements commandent aux médias des reportages et sujets de 20h pour faire pencher les votes d'un sens ou d'un autre ?

 

Voyons, ça n'arrive jamais  :Smile: 

/

----------

## razer

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le trucage d'élection ? comme dans les républiques bananières dans lesquels les gouvernements commandent aux médias des reportages et sujets de 20h pour faire pencher les votes d'un sens ou d'un autre ?

 

Pire, car les républiques "bananières" qui t'inspirent n'ont souvent pas de 20 heures, ni même de télé d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bien qu'en février dernier, cinq commissaires de la CNIL ont été remplacés par des UMP ou aparentés (par exemple Nouveau Centre), la CNIL ne s'est pas moins montrée très critique vis à vis de la loi Création et Internet. Cet article donne de nombreux liens sur le sujet mais pointe le fait que son président, Alex Türk, sénateur (ex-RPR) du Nord, a voté en faveur de cette loi !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  Alex Türk, sénateur (ex-RPR) du Nord, a voté en faveur de cette loi ! 

 

La ligne du partie avant tout!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les solutions techniques anti-hadopi fleurissent un peu partout. Elles sont à la fois efficaces (utilisation de proxies ou de tunnels VPN, chiffrement, etc.) et très simples d'utilisation. Freenews écrit notamment sur PeerToMe et IPODAH (`echo HADOPI | rev`  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Magic Banana

Le lobby de l'"industrie culturelle" est puissant : impossible de trouver un juge suèdois (pour le cas Pirate Bay) qui n'ait pas des liens avec eux !

----------

## lesourbe

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> lien complémentaire aux propos de Magic Banana : le Monde et Loppsi.fr
> 
> Parfois je me demande si Machiavel n'avait pas raison en écrivant que les peuples ont les gouvernements qu'ils méritent...

 

allez en exclus, jvous fais la suite :

la hadopi ne punit pas ceux qui téléchargent mais ceux qui ne protègent pas leur accès via un logiciel hadopi, OK ?

Ca sera donc bien plus simple de couper ceux qui n'ont pas installé le logiciel hadopi, OK ?

En fait le logiciel pourrait fonctionner comme un dialer, du coup plus vraiment besoin d'HADOPI, tout ce fait grâce au programme, si tu l'as t'as du web, sinon, non ... OK ?

Le logiciel pourrait aussi servir de troyan pour les forces de police/gendarmerie comme on décrit dans lopsi 2, toujours OK ?

Ca y est maintenant ? Pourquoi la loi HADOPI semble aussi à côté de la plaque ? c'est parce que la défense du copyright n'est qu'un pretexte pour un autre but bien moins avouable ! (je radote).

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  Pourquoi la loi HADOPI semble aussi à côté de la plaque ? c'est parce que la défense du copyright n'est qu'un pretexte pour un autre but bien moins avouable ! (je radote).

 

+1, complètement.

----------

## lesourbe

en pareil à ma petite explication deux posts plus haut, j'avais prédit à mon entourage une affaire sale de pédophilie sur internet d'ici deux ans ...

c'est passé avant-hier soir au JT de 20h sur france 2 (au moins) ... 

le chemin est tout tracé, en route vers 1984 : l'internet du futur !

----------

## lesourbe

le figaro sur l'affaire en question

morceaux choisis :

 *Quote:*   

> L'enquête a duré près de cinq années.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Cette opération intervient alors que la loi d'orientation pour la sécurité (Loppsi) sera présentée mercredi en Conseil des ministres par Michèle Alliot-Marie.

 

J'vous laisse tirer les enseignements déductibles de ces informations.

----------

## titoucha

Cette affaire, elle tombe à pic   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gaby

J'ai regardé un peu le contenu du texte de loi de la loppsi et à vrai dire je ne vois rien de bien choquant pour le moment (attention je n'ai pas tout regardé et je suis loin de comprendre tout le langage juridique).

- L'installation du "mouchard" doit se faire sur demande d'un juge d'instruction avec justification des éléments ciblés. Par contre ils peuvent entrer chez toi pour l'installer à n'importe quelle heure sans pour autant de mettre au courant.

- Pour le moment le filtrage est clairement ciblé sur le contenu pédopornographique et ne laisse pas la porte ouverte au reste. Le seul point "génant" que j'ai vu c'est que la liste des sites sera fournis par une autorité administrative mais je trouve pas de détail sur celle-ci.

Bref on est encore loin des portes battantes de la loi création internet même si certain points reste à éclaircir et que je me méfie des amendements qui viendront certainement durcir le texte.

Gaby

----------

## titoucha

Oui mais il y a un petit détail que tu oublies, selon le gouvernement actuel, les juges d'instructions sont appelés à disparaître, donc à l'avenir qui va être responsable de ces écoutes ?

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> Quand on ne parvient plus à contenir ce qui déborde, on peut encore lui assigner une case et l'y incarcérer

 

Le lien qui va suivre ne parle pas a proprement parlé du sujet, mais je viens de le lire et je le trouve très bien conçu, montrant un État d'exception permanent :

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/article/2009/05/25/julien-coupat-la-prolongation-de-ma-detention-est-une-petite-vengeance_1197456_3224.html

Julien Coupat est médiatisé depuis quelques semaines, je ne le connaissais pas avant, mais j'ai souvent lu des gens qui ont dû le côtoyer (Mehdi Belhaj Kacem: en chef de fil sans doute de cette génération). Il a écrit ces mots depuis les geôles françaises éhontées.

Bonne lecture et désolé par avance du HS (qui n'en est finalement pas vraiment un, vu que le sujet est taggé [liberté])

----------

## Delvin

petite vidéo pas mal faite expliquant comment se faire couper sa connexion sans toucher de prés ni de loin à du p2p

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9a0ko_creation-internet-et-les-reseaux-de_news

----------

## Slashounet

Bah, suite à la pollution des trackers avec des IP quelconques françaises, tu as beau être honnête et ne jamais avoir téléchargé quoi que ce soit illégalement, tu peux te retrouver en situation indélicate.

/ounet

EDIT : hum... je répondais à un post de ??? mais on dirait qu'il a disparu

EDIT2: c'était un truc du type « oui mais non, Alice a voulu pirater, elle se fait chopper »

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est mon post. J'ai répondu trop vite.

En effet, les adresses "caftées" par les clients seront fictives, et en concluant vite, ils recevront des avertissements.

si les "petits malins" augmentent, en fait, c'est la totalité du système P2P qui est pénalisée. Et le cas cité est clairement du piratage.

J'ai jamais compris comment trouver du 100% légal dans le P2P, moi... (vive les miroirs officiels et vérifiables).

----------

## titoucha

Navigateur Hadopi à tester  http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51117-hadopi-explorer-extension-navigateur-mouchard.htm

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh la belle blague potache... ça sert à quoi en fait ?

----------

## Gaby

Je suis tombé sur un débat sur Lemonde.fr où répondait un expert en cybercriminalité.

Il cite entre autres les dérives des filtrages en Thaïlande, Australie et Finlande :

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple, en décembre 2008, le site de défense de liberté de la presse et de l'information Wikileaks  (wikileaks.org) publie la liste secrète des sites censurés par le ministère de l'information et des technologies de la communication de Thaïlande. Alors que le système, à l'origine, fut installé pour lutter contre la pédopornographie, les mille deux cent trois sites de la liste sont tous étiquetés dans la catégorie "lèse-majesté", c'est-à-dire critiquant la famille royale. Si la Thaïlande est un régime trop différent pour que l'analogie avec la France soit pertinente, prenons par exemple l'Australie. En mars 2009, la liste secrète des sites censurés par l'autorité australienne des communications et des médias fuite à son tour. Une bonne moitié n'ont rien à voir avec la pédopornographie, on y trouve des sites pornographiques traditionnels, mais aussi, curieusement, des sites de poker, des vidéos Youtube, des pages Wikipédia, des sites gays, des sites sur l'euthanasie, des sites satanistes, des sites anti-avortement et, pour finir, le site d'un cabinet dentaire de la province du Queensland. Donc un cocktail de thèmes que certains censeurs ont pu juger moralement discutables et d'erreurs grossières. Que dire enfin de la Finlande, dont la liste secrète comprend carrément le site des opposants à la loi en question ?

 

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il cite entre autres les dérives des filtrages en Thaïlande, Australie et Finlande :
> 
>  *Quote:*   (...) Que dire enfin de la Finlande, dont la liste secrète comprend carrément le site des opposants à la loi en question ? 
> ...

 

À propos de la Finlande et d'un du fameux site http://fr.wikinews.org/wiki/Un_site_critiquant_la_censure_finlandaise_sur_Internet_a_%C3%A9t%C3%A9_ferm%C3%A9

(Bon son nom peut faire débat "lapsiporno" veut dire "pornographie infantile", ça peut porter à confusion. )

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oh la belle blague potache... ça sert à quoi en fait ?

 

A te montrer toutes les dérives possible avec la loi hadopi.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> J'ai regardé un peu le contenu du texte de loi de la loppsi et à vrai dire je ne vois rien de bien choquant pour le moment 

 

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> - L'installation du "mouchard" doit se faire sur demande d'un juge d'instruction avec justification des éléments ciblés. Par contre ils peuvent entrer chez toi pour l'installer à n'importe quelle heure sans pour autant de mettre au courant.

 

et là dis comme ça y'a toujours rien qui te choque ?

moi je prédis que le mouchard s'appelera "logiciel de sécurisation HADOPI".

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> - L'installation du "mouchard" doit se faire sur demande d'un juge d'instruction avec justification des éléments ciblés. 

 

Marrant tiens, ils cherchent justement à bazarder la fonctions de juges d'instructions.

----------

## lesourbe

L'Etat s'invite dans le capital de Gemalto

hors sujet ?

mais qui est Gemalto ?

ça me fait mal à ma parano ...

----------

## Oupsman

Gemalto a de grosses difficultés à l'heure actuelle. Ca me fait aussi mal à la parano, mais pas trop.

----------

## lesourbe

bon allez, je l'ouvre (mon blog) !

c'est ici

un seul post pour l'instant, dites moi, svp, ce que vous en pensez.

EDIT : le sujet du premier post c'est hadopi / loppsi

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : le sujet du premier post c'est hadopi / loppsi

 

C'est surprenant  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

À moins de quatre jours du scrutin pour les législatives européennes, près de cent candidats ont signé le pacte pour le logiciel Libre. Voilà, par ordre décroissant du nombre de signataires, les partis les plus représentés (j'omets là les partis avec moins de cinq signataires) : Europe Démocratie Espéranto, Debout la république, le Parti Socialiste, le Mouvement démocrate, Europe écologie et le Front de Gauche. Vous remarquerez que l'on trouve, après deux petits partis, trois des quatre partis qui devraient "rafler" la plupart des députés. Il ne manque donc que l'UMP dont aucun des candidats n'a signé ce pacte (quelle surprise n'est-ce pas ?  :Twisted Evil:  ). Je vous invite grandement à consulter la liste des signatires pour voir si les têtes de liste (et les suivants qui peuvent être élus) des partis qui ont votre préférence ont signé le pacte.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> bon allez, je l'ouvre (mon blog) !
> 
> 

 

Hop, liste noir. Il ne faut surtout pas que le bon peuple puisse lire ce blog subversif.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   bon allez, je l'ouvre (mon blog) !
> 
>  
> 
> Hop, liste noir. Il ne faut surtout pas que le bon peuple puisse lire ce blog subversif.

 

si seulement, imagine un peu la pub que ça me ferait  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi j'aime bien ton blog surtout le ton utilisé.   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Un petit message à la veille du scrutin législatif européen. Votez ! L'Europe c'est utile. Notamment dans la défense des libertés (d'expression, vie privée, etc.). Le nombre de candidats français ayant signé le Pacte pour le logiciel Libre a aujourd'hui dépassé la centaine. Le classement des partis en nombre de signataires a légèrement changé (le Modem est maintenant le "gros parti" avec le plus de signataires) : Europe Démocratie Espéranto, Debout la république, Mouvement démocrate, Parti Socialiste, Europe écologie, Front de Gauche, ... L'UMP compte toujours 0 signataire.

Je vous invite à chercher dans la liste des signataires les candidats éligibles (pas les 26èmes sur la liste !) dans votre région.

----------

## Gaby

Petite info, vu que je me posais la question j'imagine que d'autre doivent se la poser :

J'ai vu récemment que Free avait ouvert un nouveau service FreeWifi qui permet de se connecter via le wifi d'une autre freebox que la sienne. Je me posais la question de l'adresse IP utilisée par cette connexion (IP de la freebox, autre ?). C'est apparement une IP publique différente de celle de la Freebox donc Hadopi compatible.

Source : www.presence-pc.com confirmée par www.freenews.fr

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est aujourd'hui que nous votons ! Je viens de découvrir que l'initiative candidats.fr a été déclinée en candidats.be (toujours par l'April). Ainsi 113 candidats belges ont signé le pacte pour le logiciel Libre. Le classement des partis en Belgique : Centre démocrate humaniste, Ecolo et Parti socialiste. Les autres partis ont au maximum trois signataires. J'invite donc nos amis belges a consulter la liste des signataires avant de mettre leurs buletins dans l'urne.

----------

## Magic Banana

Une série énormément inspirée de Blade Runner serait diffusée sous licence libre (de diffusion comme de modification) CC BY-SA. Même Hollywood s'y met !

----------

## Gaby

On pensait que la france allait bientôt être pire que la chine en matière d'internet. Raté ils sont plus rapide que nous

 *Quote:*   

> Sécurité ou censure, reste que le gouvernement souhaite qu'à compter du 1er juillet, les PC qui seront vendus dans le pays comportent une suite logicielle qui rendra inaccessibles plusieurs sites, non nommés, mais parmi lesquels on pourrait inclure Wikipédia ou YouTube, régulièrement victimes des coups de censure chinoise.

 

Gaby

----------

## Pixys

On va peut-être y arriver : 

députés européens 1

députés européens 2

----------

## Magic Banana

Les chinois testent le mouchard Hadopi.

Comment ? C'est différent ? Que l'on me montre les sources !

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après Numerama, le Conseil constitutionnel devrait censurer Création et Internet. Vérification dans quelques jours probablement.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Conseil constitutionnel wrote:*   

> Le Conseil constitutionnel a censuré, mercredi 10 juin, la partie sanction de la loi Hadopi - la "riposte graduée" - sur le téléchargement illégal. Considérant qu'"Internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression et de consommation", et qu'"en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", le Conseil rappelle que "c'est à la justice de prononcer une sanction lorsqu'il est établi qu'il y a des téléchargements illégaux". "Le rôle de la Haute autorité (Hadopi) est d'avertir le téléchargeur qu'il a été repéré, mais pas de le sanctionner", conclut le Conseil.

 

source

Bon, il se passe quoi maintenant ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Déjà on peut reprendre sa respiration et rouvrir ses volets... nous ne sommes pas des @IP, nous sommes des internautes libres  :Smile:    (enfin presque)

----------

## Oupsman

Mouais, ne vous excitez pas trop vite : la riposte graduée est anticonstitutionnelle, mais le reste de la loi est toujours présent : surveillance, mouchard, flicage ...

----------

## ppg

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mouais, ne vous excitez pas trop vite : la riposte graduée est anticonstitutionnelle, mais le reste de la loi est toujours présent : surveillance, mouchard, flicage ...

 

Pas exactement, il est toujours question de rispote graduée, ce sera au juge de decider de la coupure au non de la connexion, après on fait confiance au ministère de la culture pour trouver une faille dans la legislation pour resortir la "presomption de culpabilité".

----------

## kernelsensei

Après un premier billet très bref, mais qui m'a bien fait rire (vers la fin), Me Eolas nous offre un commentaire plus détaillé concernant le rejet de la loi HADOPI.

Ses billets sont toujours agréables à lire  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Après un premier billet très bref, mais qui m'a bien fait rire (vers la fin), Me Eolas nous offre un commentaire plus détaillé concernant le rejet de la loi HADOPI.
> 
> Ses billets sont toujours agréables à lire 

 

Vraiment une excellente analyse ! À lire absolument !  :Very Happy: 

Finalement la réactionde la Quadrature du Net se semble pas disproportionnée :

 *Jérémie Zimmermann, porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> C'est une grande victoire pour les citoyens qui ont prouvé qu'ils pouvaient agir ensemble pour protéger leur liberté. La riposte graduée est finalement enterrée. Il ne reste qu'une immense machine à spams pour les industries du divertissement et payée par le contribuable. Mais cela ne marque pas la fin de la volonté de Nicolas Sarkozy de contrôler Internet. La prochaine loi, LOPPSI2, sera bientôt examinée et pourrait instaurer le filtrage des contenus sur internet. Les citoyens doivent célébrer cette grande victoire mais rester vigilants...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

LeMonde.fr a interrogé Gilles Guglielmi, docteur en droit et professeur de droit public à l'université Paris-II-Assas, sur l'avenir du projet de loi Création et Inetrnet. Selon lui, le gouvernement se rabattra sur une sanction pénale analogue aux contraventions pour infraction au code de la route. Voilà comment se termine l'entretien :

 *Gilles Guglielmi wrote:*   

> Dans le cas de la Hadopi, l'autorité fera des repérages automatiques et répondra en envoyant des e-mails. Elle ne pourra détecter que des présomptions de téléchargement illégal. Il faudra impérativement faire intervenir la police pour vérifier les relevés de cette autorité dans le cadre d'une véritable enquête. L'internaute pourra faire valoir qu'il s'agit bien de son ordinateur mais qu'il n'est pas l'auteur de ces téléchargements. Pour être certain que ses droits soient respectés, il faudra évidemment une intervention humaine au niveau de l'enquête.

 

----------

## DuF

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'à force de s'entêter avec cette loi, ça va couter terriblement cher à l'état (donc au contribuable). Et contrairement aux radars automatiques il n'y a pas de rentrée d'argent dans les caisses de l'état pour les infractions constatées....

Au moins, ça devrait donner du boulot à la police et à la justice  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'à force de s'entêter avec cette loi, ça va couter terriblement cher à l'état (donc au contribuable). Et contrairement aux radars automatiques il n'y a pas de rentrée d'argent dans les caisses de l'état pour les infractions constatées....
> 
> Au moins, ça devrait donner du boulot à la police et à la justice 

 

Puisqu'il n'y aura pas de coupure Internet (car ce serait une coupure de la liberté d'expression), il y aura santion pécunière.

Sinon les parquets ne savent déjà pas comment traiter toutes les demandes actuelles tout en garantissant la qualité. Ça ne s'arrangerait pas...

----------

## Delvin

d'aprés eolas ils arriveraient à environ 10 condamnation par ans en passant par un juge ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Albanel n'exclut pas la création de juridictions spécialisées.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Albanel n'exclut pas la création de juridictions spécialisées.

 

 *Quote:*   

> "Nous voulons dissuader, nous voulons sanctionner le moins possible", tout en étant "efficaces".

 

Ben voyons, quel beau retour de veste   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Christine Albanel est toujours aussi pressée et vient de le faire savoir dans un communiqué de presse :

 *LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Le Conseil d'Etat sera saisi "dans les tout prochains jours" d'un projet de loi sur le volet sanction de la lutte contre le téléchargement illégal, qui devrait être présenté au conseil des ministres "avant la fin du mois de juin" et inscrit à l'ordre du jour de la session extraordinaire du Parlement en juillet, a indiqué la ministre de la culture.
> 
> (...)
> 
> L'ensemble du dispositif de "réponse graduée" sera mis en place "avant la rentrée, conformément au calendrier annoncé par la ministre lors des débats parlementaires".

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Sun Jun 14, 2009 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Mais sa cache quoi cet empressement à faire appliquer une loi qui est vidée de sa substance première.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais sa cache quoi cet empressement à faire appliquer une loi qui est vidée de sa substance première.

 

Faire semblant d'être satisfait auprès de l'opinion et que non "on ne s'est pas ramassé de mandalle dans la tronche de la part du conseil constitutionnel".

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui veulent avoir une idée de ce qu'il s'est passé sans lire les 22 pages de ce fil, je vous invite à regarder cette intervention de Jérémy Zimmermann, co-fondateur et porte-parole de la Quadrature du Net. Elle était précédée par une autre intervention, avec une perspespective historique (depuis les moines copistes), de Florent Latrive, journaliste à Libération et auteur Du bon usage de la piraterie.

Ces deux vidéos datent d'avant la censure par le conseil constitutionnelle (prédite par Jérémy Zimmermann d'ailleurs).

----------

## davidou2a

Je me demande ce qu'il nous préparent pour arriver à passer cette loi... enfin vu la charge de travail des juges, je pense qu'ils ont d'autres chats a fouetter... a moins que ça soit plus important de s'occuper d'un "vol" (vu que pour eux c'est ni plus ni moins que du vol) que d'un viol, d'agressions, et j'en passe... bref je me demande ou va... mais on y va...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Je me demande ce qu'il nous préparent pour arriver à passer cette loi... enfin vu la charge de travail des juges, je pense qu'ils ont d'autres chats a fouetter... a moins que ça soit plus important de s'occuper d'un "vol" (vu que pour eux c'est ni plus ni moins que du vol) que d'un viol, d'agressions, et j'en passe... bref je me demande ou va... mais on y va...

 

En dehors de tout but (combattre le partage sur Internet (?!), combattre le terrorisme, etc.), nous ne devrions jamais accepter un flicage systématique du réseau (présomption d'innocence, protection de la vie privée), des coupures de connexion sans passage devant un juge (liberté d'expression, droit de la défense) ou encore de l'installation d'un mouchard, forcément privateur, sur ses machines (maîtrise de son informatique).

----------

## davidou2a

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi...

----------

## davidou2a

tiens j'ai trouvé un truc sympatoche pour faire chier le monde  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  faites tourner ce lien!

http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Hadopi (sans les sanctions) est maintenant dans le Journal Officiel. Il ne manque plus qu'un décret d'application (et, pour l'infrastructure technique, quelques dizaines de millions d'€ de notre poche  :Rolling Eyes:  ) pour lancer la machine à spams.

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc, sans riposte graduée, le risque est que les adresses IP soient fournies aux majors afin qu'ils utilisent DADVSI et attaquent au tribunal ?

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Donc, sans riposte graduée, le risque est que les adresses IP soient fournies aux majors afin qu'ils utilisent DADVSI et attaquent au tribunal ?

 

Sauf qu'au tribunal tu peux faire valloir que l'IP n'est pas une preuve tangible, et que tu peux donc demander une vraie enquête pour prouver (ou pas) les faits. Et puis les tribunaux risquent de se retrouver submergés si les majors posent une plainte pour chaque ip relevée, donc ça ne risque pas de se faire...

----------

## lesourbe

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> tiens j'ai trouvé un truc sympatoche pour faire chier le monde    faites tourner ce lien!
> 
> http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html

 

ca date d'avant la censure du conseil constitutionel et toutes ces mesures sont bidons (a priori), si la hadopi était passée en l'état, nous aurions été fait.

----------

## davidou2a

oui mais c'est drole  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la catégorie "lisons ce qu'en pensent les combattants les plus impliqués" :

* "Nous sommes des milliers de "gus dans des garages" de Jérémy Zimmermann, cofondateur de la Quadrature du Net (chat sur Liberation.fr).

* Hadopi : les "mouchards filtrants", l'autre censure du Conseil constitutionnel, un entretien avec Alix Cazenave, chargée de mission "affaires publiques" pour l' April (sur lepoint.fr).

* "Même le pirate jouit de la liberté d’expression" de Maître Eolas, notre avocat préféré (sur Ecran.fr).

----------

## lesourbe

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> oui mais c'est drole 

 

anéfé.

à suivre avant de me chambrer sur mon orthographe 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pendant, ce temps, dans une opacité toujours aussi totale, le monde (États-Unis, Canada, Union Européenne, Suisse, Japon, Corée du Sud, Singapour, Australie, Nouvelle Zélande, Mexique, Jordanie, Maroc et les Emirats Arabes Unis) met en place l'ACTA. À ce sujet, une plainte vient d'être déposé aux États-Unis au nom de la liberté d'information. Il faut noter que, là encore, les décideurs semblent pressés puisque ce traité est discuté en procédure d'urgence.

----------

## titoucha

Ben m***e la Suisse est dans ce plan foireux.   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

allez hop ovomaltine c'est de la dynamite  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Un billet d'Eolas concernant HADOPI2. À en croire son analyse, le gouvernement va encore brasser du vent alors qu'ils pourraient s'attarder sur des sujets plus importants...

----------

## Magic Banana

Nos impôts commencent à financer le flicage du Net. L'entreprise choisie pour résoudre la quadrature du Net s'appelle mc²i. L'identification d'un internaute par son adresse IP serait-elle un problème résolvable de façon fiable dans le cadre de la relativité générale ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Selon Marianne2, Nicolas Sarkozy dit vouloir aller "jusqu'au bout" de la "régulation" d'Internet et Christine Albanel... préparerait une offre de licence globale à sa manière  :Rolling Eyes:  :

 *Marianne2 wrote:*   

> En coulisse, on murmure que la ministre de la Culture, bien que presque sûre de faire ses cartons à l'occasion du remaniement, préparerait une offre de licence globale qui correspondrait plutôt aux idées des opposants à la loi, comme la Quadrature du Net... à ceci près que l'offre est élaborée sur le modèle hérité de Denis Olivennes et de sa Dadvsi, au plus grand profit des majors et grosses boîtes. On ne change pas sur tout aussi vite : les privilèges des nobliaux de la culture de masse s'accordent si bien avec le stuc de Versailles.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Frédéric Mitterrand comme ministre de la culture. Ça peut difficielement être pire de toute façon...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Frédéric Mitterrand comme ministre de la culture. Ça peut difficielement être pire de toute façon...

 

Au moins il est un peu au parfum sur la fonction... après si il est à la botte des majors et surtout si il s'écrase (comme les autres) en face du présinain, ça changera pas grand chose en effet. Wait & see, mais je me fait pas trop d'idée.

----------

## Magic Banana

Un entretien intéressant avec Guilhem Fabre, socio-économiste spécialiste des questions de propriété intellectuelle. Voilà sa conclusion :

 *Guilhem Fabre wrote:*   

> C’est que le problème est mondial à présent. On ne peut pas « fliquer » internet comme les Chinois le font à grands frais, ni dissoudre le peuple pour en élire un autre - c’est un peu ce qui se passe lorsque l’on décide que huit millions de Français qui téléchargent sur internet sont coupables de contrefaçon.
> 
> Qund on parle de création, on parle encore et toujours de titulaires de droit et non pas du créateur lui-même. Le débat est du coup fallacieux. Finançons les créateurs, et ne passons pas par les fourches caudines des titulaires de droit. C’est à partir de cela que l’on pourra élaborer un nouvel encadrement juridique qui permettra en plus de favoriser la diversité de la création.

 

Pendant ce temps, LeMonde.fr rappelle les problèmes techniques posés par la sécurisation des accès Wifi (par exemple dans le cas de Fon).

----------

## razer

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Un entretien intéressant avec Guilhem Fabre, socio-économiste spécialiste des questions de propriété intellectuelle. Voilà sa conclusion :
> 
> 

 

En effet, propos très pertinants

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> LeMonde.fr a interrogé Gilles Guglielmi, docteur en droit et professeur de droit public à l'université Paris-II-Assas, sur l'avenir du projet de loi Création et Inetrnet. Selon lui, le gouvernement se rabattra sur une sanction pénale analogue aux contraventions pour infraction au code de la route. Voilà comment se termine l'entretien :
> 
>  *Gilles Guglielmi wrote:*   Dans le cas de la Hadopi, l'autorité fera des repérages automatiques et répondra en envoyant des e-mails. Elle ne pourra détecter que des présomptions de téléchargement illégal. Il faudra impérativement faire intervenir la police pour vérifier les relevés de cette autorité dans le cadre d'une véritable enquête. L'internaute pourra faire valoir qu'il s'agit bien de son ordinateur mais qu'il n'est pas l'auteur de ces téléchargements. Pour être certain que ses droits soient respectés, il faudra évidemment une intervention humaine au niveau de l'enquête. 

 

Gilles Guglielmi a vu juste... sauf que les montants des contraventions sont beaucoup plus salés que dans le cas d'un stationnement interdit... et que la suspension de la connexion Internet n'est pas passée aux oubliettes (ni la peine pour contrefaçon prévue par la loi DADVSI). En effet, selon Numerama et PC Inpact, Hadopi 2, qui sera débattue à l'Assemblée Nationale à partir du 20 juillet (alors que la France est en vacances  :Twisted Evil:  ), proposera de coupler 1 an de suspension d'Internet à une amende de 1500€ (3000€ en cas de récidive). C'est de pire en pire... J'espère que nous serons tous là pour peser sur l'avenir d'Hadopi 2 comme nous l'avons fait pour la première mouture.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le Projet de loi relatif à la protection pénale de la propriété littéraire et artistique sur internet (Hadopi 2 quoi...) sera discuté en procédure accélérée au mois de juillet. Ainsi les sénateur n'auront que deux jours de débat (même moins puisque le texte sera discuté entre le 8 juillet à 14h30 et le 9 juillet en fin de matinée) et il y aura un nombre limité (au minimum) de navette avec l'Assemblée Nationale. Cette dernière devrait commencer à débattre sur Hadopi 2 le 22 juillet. Ce n'est pas Frédéric Mitterrand qui se chargera de ce dossier mais la ministre de la Justice (Michèle Alliot-Marie) qui enchaînera avec la loi Loppsi 2 qui devrait (mais nous ne nous laisserons pas faire !  :Twisted Evil:  ) définitivement nous forcer à installer des mouchards sur nos systèmes.

Parmi les nouveautés de la loi Hadopi 2 (outre l'amende dont je vous ai parlée dans mon dernier message), le retour du terme "communication électronique", qui, rappelons le, englobe, par exemple, les courriers électroniques à caractère personnel, les messageries instantannées, l'upload de contenu sur YouTube/DailyMotion/etc., les sites de streaming d'une manière générale, les services de radio et de télévision, etc. Bref, Nicolas Sarkozy (qui ira "jusqu'au bout"), par l'intermédiaire de Michèle Alliot-Marie, veut instaurer une surveillance totale de tout ce qui se passe sur Internet.

Pour ce qui est des moyens, les 26 magistrat qui seraient créés devraient, chacun, gérer près de 200 coupures d'Internet par jour !

La Quadrature du Net appelle Frédéric Mitterrand à entrer dans le jeu (parce que c'est la ministre de la Justice qui est maintenant en charge du dossier mais on continue à prétendre que la raison d'être de cette loi est le financement des artistes !) et à mener la rupture :

 *La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Le collectif citoyen appelle le nouveau ministre de la culture Frédéric Mitterrand à jouer la carte de l'ouverture en écoutant la voix de la raison, et à pratiquer la rupture en abandonnant la répression absurde contre le partage d'œuvres culturelles. Il est temps d'étudier la mise en place des nouveaux modes de financement de la création à l'ère numérique qui viendront inévitablement accompagner les nouveaux usages au lieu de les combattre vainement. Le nouveau ministre pourra ainsi avancer dans le sens de l'Histoire.

 

----------

## lesourbe

on a une date pour la prochaine révolution ? 

nan, c'est pour savoir si je décale mes congés.

----------

## Magic Banana

Vous souvenez-vous de Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim ? C'est le cadre de TF1 qui a été licencié suite à un message personnel critiquant la loi Création et Internet qu'il a envoyé à son député (Françoise de Panafieu), qui l'a fait suivre à Christine Albanel et qui est redescendu jusqu'à la direction de TF1. Il porte plainte contre TF1 pour "discrimination en raison des opinions politiques".

Pendant ce temps la loi Loppsi 2 fait son chemin. Cet excellent chat (sur LeMonde.fr) vous en apprendra beacoup sur cette censure gouvernementale du Web.

Enfin, The Pirate Bay, toujours dans la lutte pour un partage libre de la culture sur le Net, lance un service de streming. Ces vidéos sont encodées dans un format Libre (Ogg Theora + Ogg Vorbis), le site utilisant la balise "video" supportée par Firefox 3.5.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, The Pirate Bay, toujours dans la lutte pour un partage libre de la culture sur le Net, lance un service de streming. Ces vidéos sont encodées dans un format Libre (Ogg Theora + Ogg Vorbis), le site utilisant la balise "video" supportée par Firefox 3.5. 

 

Ouais et ils viennent d'être rachetés... http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51708-the-pirate-bay-rachete-ggf.htm

Ils se sont fait connaitre, se sont fait mousser (politique + procès) maintenant ils touchent le pactol? ^^'

----------

## Gaby

Apparemment The Pirate Bay a été racheté aujourd'hui par Global Gaming Factory : source

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le PDG de GGF, il en va de la survie de The Pirate Bay : « Afin de vivre, The Pirate Bay a besoin d'un nouveau business model, qui doit satisfaire aux exigences et aux besoins de toutes les parties, les fournisseurs de contenu, les FAI, les utilisateurs finaux, et l'appareil judiciaire. Les créateurs de contenu et les fournisseurs ont besoin de contrôler leur contenu et d'être payé en conséquence. »

 

Peut on réver d'une offre légal de téléchagement bittorrent ?

EDIT : arf grilled ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Le conseil d'État vient de donner son avis quant à Hadopi 2... et craint de nouveau que le texte ne soit pas constitutionnel. En cause : une atteinte à la séparation des pouvoirs (le juge ne servant, dans le nouveau texte, qu'à enterriner une infraction constatée... comme si elle relevait de la certitude et ne pouvait pas être remise en cause !) et des peines non proportionnées (amende de 300 000 euros, peine de 3 ans de prison et suspension de la connexion Internet). La suspension de la connexion Internet pourrait aussi être anti-constitutionnelle (même si elle n'a pas été relevée comme telle lors de l'examen d'Hadopi 1 par le conseil constitutionnel).

----------

## Ezka

[Banana fan] J'aime bien tes post, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver devant une série sf américaine ... on attds le prochain épisode, le prochain rebondissement et on fini toujours sur un suspens haletant   :Very Happy: 

Malheureusement c'est le monde réel   :Arrow: 

----------

## Gaby

Nouvelle idée (lumineuse ?) d'un sénateur,  Yves Détraigne, présenté le 25/06 :  le droit à l’« hétéronymat »

 *Quote:*   

> L’un des concepts défendus est la reconnaissance d’un droit à l’anonymat de ce qu’ils appellent « l’homo numéricus ». Il s’agit de pouvoir séparer son identité réelle de son identité numérique. Principalement dans le but de « préserver » l’identité publique d’un internaute d’informations qui pourraient, un jour, se retourner contre lui. Un droit à « être acteur d’Internet au travers d’un pseudo », a expliqué, hier, le sénateur. « Mais un pseudo qu’on s’attribuerait bien sûr pas librement comme ça, sans la moindre règle », a t-il précisé. Une autorité publique serait ainsi « l’interface, le gardien » de cette identité secrète.

 

En lisant l'article, je n'ai pas put m'empécher de sourire .... mais ils en sont capable les bougres.

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

Les opposants à Hadopi 1 sont toujours aussi virulents lorsqu'il s'agit d'Hadopi 2. Voilà comment est introduit l'article :

 *ITespresso.fr wrote:*   

> Ligue Odebi, Quadrature du Net, April, PS voire des voix du camp UMP...Tous estiment que le complément pénal de la loi Hadopi est inacceptable.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le Sénat vient d'adopter une quinzaine d'amendements à Hadopi 2. Extrait :

 *LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Un abonné qui laissera un tiers utiliser son accès à Internet pour télécharger illégalement risquera jusqu'à 1 500 euros d'amende et un mois de suspension de son abonnement. Un abonné sanctionné par une suspension de son accès à Internet encourra 3 750 euros d'amende s'il se réinscrit auprès d'un autre fournisseur d'accès (FAI), alors que le texte du gouvernement prévoyait jusqu'à un an de prison. Le FAI qui n'aura pas appliqué dans les quinze jours une sanction de suspension d'abonnement prononcée par le juge s'exposera à une amende de 5 000 euros, au lieu des 3 750 euros prévus par le projet du gouvernement.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Enfin, The Pirate Bay, toujours dans la lutte pour un partage libre de la culture sur le Net, lance un service de streming. Ces vidéos sont encodées dans un format Libre (Ogg Theora + Ogg Vorbis), le site utilisant la balise "video" supportée par Firefox 3.5.  
> 
> Ouais et ils viennent d'être rachetés... http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51708-the-pirate-bay-rachete-ggf.htm
> ...

 

Pas de crainte à avoir. Les gars de "The Pirate Bay" sont toujours là pour proumouvoir l'échange de culture par Internet :

 *Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   

> Les créateurs de The Pirate Bay sont-ils tellement illuminés qu'ils pourraient avoir en fait volontairement détruit l'image de leur site lorsqu'ils ont annoncé sa vente à une société obscure qui a immédiatement prétendu vouloir en faire un site 100 % légal qui rémunèrerait les ayants droit et même les P2Pistes ?
> 
> Le scénario semble fou, mais il n'est pas impossible. Rien n'est de toute façon impossible avec les complices suédois qui n'ont plus à démontrer leur sens de la radicalité. Le suicide organisé de The Pirate Bay aurait en effet l'avantage de démontrer aux studios de cinéma et de musique, qui les traînent en justice, que supprimer The Pirate Bay ou le transformer en site légal comme ils l'ont fait de Napster ne servirait absolument à rien. "Si c'est la mort des .torrents, l'Histoire nous enseigne que quelque chose de mieux viendra (à la place)", avait prévenu le porte-parole de TPB, Peter Sunde. "Le partage de fichiers est beaucoup plus que The Pirate Bay", avait-il aussi écrit sur Twitter.
> 
> Ce quelque chose de mieux, ce pourrait être OpenBitTorrent.

 

Sinon, un "tube de l'été" sous licence CC-BY, ça vous dit ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Enfin, The Pirate Bay, toujours dans la lutte pour un partage libre de la culture sur le Net, lance un service de streming. Ces vidéos sont encodées dans un format Libre (Ogg Theora + Ogg Vorbis), le site utilisant la balise "video" supportée par Firefox 3.5.  
> 
> Ouais et ils viennent d'être rachetés... http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51708-the-pirate-bay-rachete-ggf.htm
> ...

 

Même LeMonde.fr en parle. Il souligne l'aspect inattaquable de OpenBitTorrent :

 *Maël Inizan pour LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Inattaquable ? Les ".torrent" ne sont pas hébergés sur le site, mais décentralisés, éparpillés sur Internet.  Sur sa page d'accueil, OpenBitTorrent précise qu'il n'héberge aucun contenu, qu'il n'est pas un site de référencement, qu'il n'a pas connaissance de ce qui est échangé et que sa conception ne permet ni d'enregistrer les adresses IP des ordinateurs, ni de bloquer un fichier. S'il s'étend, ce système risque de rendre encore plus difficile d'application la loi Hadopi en France.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Demain, Hadopi 2 sera présentée au Sénat où des amendements, déjà connus, seront déposés.

Marie-Christine Blandin, sénatrice Verts, donne son opinion sur Hadopi 2. On peut notamment lire :

 *Marie-Christine Blandin wrote:*   

> La majorité va voter le texte, avec la moitié d’entre elle qui n’est pas convaincue.

 

Le collectif Création Public et Internet a récemment publié un très court document rappellant le bien-fondé d'une licence globale comme alternative au projet liberticide du gouvernement.

Autrement les internautes pourront payer à peu près le même montant (mais ces 5€/mois n'iront pas aux artistes !) pour une solution d'anonymisation par VPN comme IPREDator (en phase beta).

----------

## Gaby

La loi Hadopi 2 (projet de loi relatif à la protection pénale de la propriété littéraire et artistique sur Internet) vient d'être adopté par le Sénat après 4h de débats.

Sur les 17 amendements proposés, un seul a été accepté. Il permet maintenant à toute personne poursuivie à pouvoir faire valoir ses observations, au besoin en présence d'un avocat.

Le résumé des débats.

Le compte rendu.

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

Rappelons les conditions de discussion d'Hadopi 2 : la commission des affaires culturelles a été saisie le 24 juin pour rendre sa copie... 7 jours plus tard ! La commission d'État a émis "des réticences". La commission des lois, quant à elle, n'a pas été saisie. Pourtant il ne s'agit là que de sanctions judiciaires en particulier le passage à l'ordonnance pénale (une contravention de 1500€ analogue à celle réprimant les infractions au code de la route)... et la commission des lois est contre l'extension de l'ordonnance pénale car elle ne devrait s'appliquer QUE lorsque l'accusé peut facilement apporter la preuve de son innonence (position exprimée lors de la loi Perben 2 et de la loi de simplification du droit). Et bien sûr les débats parlementaires suivent la procédure d'urgence (sans oublier la nouvelle règle au Sénat : trois minutes chrono pour défendre chaque amendement).

Cette fameuse contravention de 1500€, associée ou non à 1 mois de suspension de connexion, vient s'ajouter aux sanctions pénales pour délt de contrefaçon (jusqu'à 1 an de suspension de connexion, 1 an de prison et/ou 300 000€ d'amende). Elle sera prononcée en cas de négligence caractérisée. Qu'est-ce que cela signifie ? Tout simplement que votre adresse IP s'est retrouvée dans des réseaux d'échange de fichier (le voisin pirate votre connexion Wifi ?, votre ordinateur fait parti d'un botnet ?, votre IP a été ajouté aléatoirement dans les trackers de The Pirate Bay ?, etc.) et, surtout, que vous n'avez pas installé le mouchard (cheval de Troie des renseignement généraux ?) payant, privateur et non interopéable. Plus de détails derrière ce lien. Rappelons au passage qu'Hadopi 2 parle désormais de "communication électronique" ce qui inlut la correspondance privée (via e-mail, messagerie instantannée, etc.), l'upload de contenu sur YouTube/DailyMotion/etc., les sites de streaming d'une manière générale, les services de radio et de télévision, etc. PC Inpact en parle mieux que moi.Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Jul 09, 2009 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> et, surtout, que vous n'avez pas installé le mouchard 

 

je pense fort (comme je le suggerai déjà y'a quelques temps) que c'est vraiment ça le but de ces grosses manoeuvres.

----------

## Delvin

il y a aussi ça derrière ...

----------

## Gaby

Vous vous souvenez du routeur Hadopi qui crackait les wifis des voisins.

La blague n'en est plus une, des hackers ont développés le logiciel qui va bien :

 *Quote:*   

> Le tmp/lab de Vitry a présenté plusieurs projets. Le plus spectaculaire est sans doute celui de N., génial créateur du "routeur Hadopi" : "L'expression a été inventée par des blogueurs qui ont imaginé le concept. Nous l'avons réalisé."
> 
> La loi Hadopi, qui instaure un système de surveillance et de répression des internautes téléchargeant des fichiers audio et vidéo illicites, est bien sûr l'ennemie numéro un des hackers. N., qui a travaillé quelque temps chez un fabricant de routeurs, a écrit avec quelques amis un programme capable de transformer un PC équipé d'un boîtier Wi-Fi ordinaire en arme offensive : "Il repère les réseaux Wi-Fi du voisinage, puis se met à craquer tous leurs mots de passe. Dès que nous avons les clés, nous pouvons créer un point d'accès virtuel", c'est-à-dire utiliser la connexion Internet du voisin à son insu. Pour éviter d'être repéré, le routeur de N. diffuse de façon aléatoire des adresses-machine fictives. Si un routeur "conquis" change de mot de passe, le système bascule automatiquement sur un autre signal Wi-Fi du voisinage - et commence aussitôt à attaquer le nouveau mot de passe.
> 
> Le "routeur Hadopi" permet aussi de surveiller ce que font les utilisateurs des réseaux "craqués", mais V., qui a travaillé sur le projet avec N., nie toute intention malfaisante : "Nous voulons seulement publier notre logiciel, et faire comprendre à tout le monde que les données techniques utilisées par l'Hadopi pour accuser les gens ne seront pas fiables. Grâce à nous, les juges ne pourront pas dire qu'ils n'étaient pas au courant."

 source

----------

## Magic Banana

Lionel Tardy, LE député UMP fortement remonté contre Hadopi, explique, sur son blog, tout le mal qu'il pense d'Hadopi 2 et ce qu'il compte faire pour l'améliorer. Je vous recommande très chaudement sa lecture. Une citation qui vaut le détour :

 *Lionel Tardy wrote:*   

> C'est un véritable feu d'artifice d'inconstitutionnalité et d'inefficacité !

 

Pendant ce temps, LeMonde.fr découvre qu'Hadopi 2 surveillera non seulement les réseaux P2P mais aussi nos e-mails, nos communications via messagerie instantannée, etc.

----------

## Magic Banana

Gilberto Gil, très grand chanteur et ancien ministre de la culture au Brésil (pendant 5 ans et demi jusqu'en juillet 2008), est opposé à une sanction des échanges culturels hors-marché via Internet :

 *Gilberto Gil wrote:*   

> Ce sont les libertés dans une société démocratique qui sont en jeu. Ces sanctions pourraient seulement être appliquées dans le cas d'un grand consensus social

 

On apprend aussi, dans cet article, que Gilberto Gil "incite régulièrement les spectateurs de ses concerts à le filmer et le photographier".

----------

## Magic Banana

Parle-t-on d'Hadopi 2 à l'échelle internationale ? Voilà la question que je me suis posée (en mode "il fait trop chaud pour travailler"). Réponse affirmative :

* French Senate Adopts Revamped “3 Strikes” Anti-Piracy Bill

* French "3 strikes" law returns, now with judicial oversight!

----------

## Magic Banana

Un communiqué de l'April à propos du mouchard. Extrait :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> Ce nouveau projet de loi est simplement une tentative de faire passer aux forceps ce qui a été censuré par le Conseil Constitutionnel dans la loi Hadopi. Et donc, notamment de réinstaurer le principe des mouchards filtrants obligatoires.

 

----------

## Oupsman

Je doute d'ailleurs fortement de la sincérité de la gauche sur ce (gros) coup là : à moins qu'ils ne soient tous des parlementaires débutants, ils devaient se douter que cela se passerait ainsi après leur vote débile dans l'assemblée (premier rejet de la loi) puis la "censure" par le conseil constitutionnel.

Probablement que leurs copains artistes n'osaient pas admettre qu'ils étaient pro hadopi mais qu'ils leur ont demandés de monter cette mascarade.

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais la gauche ils font dans "l'abstention combattive", le mode "ni pour ni contre bien au contraire".  Franchement ils sont quasi tous à coller dans le même sac mis à part les quelques uns qui ont osés s'interposer explicitement contre cette loi (gauche/droite ou apolitique).

----------

## Magic Banana

Après un passage en commission culturelle (qui obligera, comme avec Hadopi 1, à un passage par une commission mixte paritaire pour faire revoter les deux chambres sur un texte unifié), Hadopi 2 est maintenant prête à être examinée par l'Assemblée Nationale. On notera qu'en commission culturelle, il n'y a pas que Lionel Tardy qui a œuvré (pour le bien, lui). En effet, Frank Riester, rapporteur d'Hadopi 1, a aussi rendu la riposte graduée "plus nerveuse et chère".

Notez que vous pouvez, en ce moment (ou à partir de 3h45 : à vos magnétoscopes/Freebox) sur La Chaîne Parlementaire Assemblée Nationale, voir un Pile et Face (face à face politique) avec Christian Paul (député socialiste farouchement opposé à ce projet de loi) et Franck Riester.

----------

## Magic Banana

On continue de décortiquer le texte tel qu'il est sortie de la commission culturelle (et en attendant le début du débat à l'Assemblée Nationale le 21 juillet). Numera découvre alors l'impensable (qui sautera, espérons-le !, lors du passage devant l'hémicycle) :

 *Numerama wrote:*   

> Hadopi 2 autorise en substance le juge à interdire d'e-mail, de Google ou de téléphone mobile tout contrefacteur pendant un an. Que ce soit depuis son propre accès à Internet, ou non.

 

Toujours grace à Numerama, on apprend que Frédéric Mitterrand est aussi peu doué que Christine Albanel. Il aurait, en commission culturel, regretté de ne pas être sufisamment téléchargé illégalement ! Carla Bruni Sarkozy avait fait le même genre de déclaration il y a peu... ce qui ravit notre ministre de la culture car cela pourrait le rapprocher de la femme du chef de l'État. Mieux, il explique que son fils échange, via Internet, beaucoup de contenu artistique soumis au droit d'auteur... c'est pourquoi il paie pour deux connexions Internet (de peur de s'en faire couper une !).

De son côté, l'April vient d’envoyer un courrier aux parlementaires signataires du Pacte du Logiciel libre pour leur signaler les risques que soulève ce texte pour l’avenir de ce secteur économique.

Voyant loin, le parti socialiste a déjà prévu deux recours si les parlementaires venaient à voter Hadopi 2 : une saisie du conseil constitutionnel et une saisie du conseil d'État (contre le décret d'application de la loi).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Numerama wrote:*   

> Hadopi 2 autorise en substance le juge à interdire d'e-mail, de Google ou de téléphone mobile tout contrefacteur pendant un an. Que ce soit depuis son propre accès à Internet, ou non.

 

Karf karf.... ils vont s'amuser pour appliquer ça si ça passe...

Aller, privé de google et file dans ta chambre !

Enfin bon, ça ne fait que montrer une fois de plus que ces gens ne comprennent rien au net.

----------

## Leander256

Albanel ne comprenait rien, Mitterrand peut-être un peu, mais mettez n'importe qui en ministre de la culture et le résultat sera le même puisque celui qui tire les ficelles se trouve au-dessus (un certain NS) ou hors de portée (son pote de VU, un certain PN).

----------

## kernelsensei

Quand les députés opposés à la loi Hadopi 2 craquent ça donne ça

----------

## Oupsman

c'est pas très sérieux tout ça  :Sad:  L'opposition devrait se concentrer sur la vraie bataille plutot que de se disperser dans des conneries pareils  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> c'est pas très sérieux tout ça  L'opposition devrait se concentrer sur la vraie bataille plutot que de se disperser dans des conneries pareils 

 

Est-ce que cela fait parti de "la vraie bataille" de repousser le vote de cette loi en septembre pour éviter qu'elle ne passe dans l'ignorance générale (alors que les journaux télévisés nous expliquent les indices des crèmes à bronzer ou les bienfaits des cures thermales) ? C'est le but affiché.

----------

## Oupsman

Pour ce que ça changera  :Rolling Eyes:  Vu comment a été voté Hadopi 1, pourtant en dehors de toute période de congés scolaires, je doute que repousser le vote en septembre change quelque chose  :Rolling Eyes: 

Remarque, vu la prestation déplorable de la gauche sur Hadopi 1, autant qu'ils ferment leur gueule ça évitera un nouveau désastre ...

----------

## Gaby

L'objectif de l'opposition est de reporter les débats à la rentrée pour favoriser leurs médiatisations et chambouler le planning hyper serré imposé, d'où les 536 amendements. Certain ne sont là que pour ralentir les débats et d'autres reprennent les defauts de la loi.

Après quand on regarde comment les débats d'Hadopi 1 se sont déroulés, on peut s'attendre à la même réponse systématique (avis défavorable, rejeté) donc à quoi bon faire des amendements pour débattre sans réultats et sans médiatisations parceque en pleine période de vacances.

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est reparti !

PC Inpact nous permet, encore une fois, de suivre les débats en direct. La matiné a été marquée par le refus par la Commission des Affaires Culturelles d'examiner les 818 amendements qui ont été déposés. Pourquoi ? Parce que la majorité était en minorité (9 personnes de l'opposition contre une seule de la majorité). Cela vous rappelle quelque chose ? Notons aussi qu'une motion de renvoi en commission a été déposée (et brillamment défendue par Patrick Bloche) mais a été refusée ce matin même.

EDIT : Je viens de lire que la personne de la majorité présente à la commission culturelle était... Lionel Tardy (fervent opposant au projet de loi) !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   c'est pas très sérieux tout ça  L'opposition devrait se concentrer sur la vraie bataille plutot que de se disperser dans des conneries pareils  
> 
> Est-ce que cela fait parti de "la vraie bataille" de repousser le vote de cette loi en septembre pour éviter qu'elle ne passe dans l'ignorance générale (alors que les journaux télévisés nous expliquent les indices des crèmes à bronzer ou les bienfaits des cures thermales) ? C'est le but affiché.

 

Ce but est maintenant atteint : le président de l'Assemblée nationale a annoncé le report du vote à septembre.

Par ailleurs, le conseil constitutionnel pourrait de nouveau censurer le texte... sans même le lire ! En effet, le texte discuté à l'Assemblée Nationale a été déposé avec une heure de retard. Vice de procédure !

----------

## gregool

de mieux en mieux cette histoire...entre ceux qui veulent coute que coute faire passer le projet en force et ceux qui cherchent tout les moyens pour les en empecher, ca fait couler beaucoup d'encre pour a l'arrivee rien du tout.

j'attends les reactions des interesses pour nous expliquer pourquoi une fois de plus il n'y avait personne de present...

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après le député UMP Lionel Tardy, la commission des affaires culturelles a finalement (je vous rappelle que, ce matin, la majorité n'était pas là pour ce faire) examiné les 800 amendements en moins de 13 minutes !

Les débats reprennent à l'Assemblée Nationale.

----------

## Magic Banana

Notons une très belle allocution d'Alain Suguenot, député UMP, en faveur d'une licence globale (en bas de cette page). Espérons qu'il puisse convaincre dans ses rangs !

----------

## Magic Banana

L'UMP demande une suspension de séance pour pouvoir rameuter des députés Godillots et faire en sorte que les amendements ne passent pas !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, le conseil constitutionnel pourrait de nouveau censurer le texte... sans même le lire ! En effet, le texte discuté à l'Assemblée Nationale a été déposé avec une heure de retard. Vice de procédure !

 

Idée de génie ça encore  :Rolling Eyes:  Comme ça la majorité nous déposera un texte encore pire (mais conforme à la constitution), et fera venir tous les godillots dont il a besoin pour le faire passer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Par ailleurs, le conseil constitutionnel pourrait de nouveau censurer le texte... sans même le lire ! En effet, le texte discuté à l'Assemblée Nationale a été déposé avec une heure de retard. Vice de procédure ! 
> 
> Idée de génie ça encore  Comme ça la majorité nous déposera un texte encore pire (mais conforme à la constitution), et fera venir tous les godillots dont il a besoin pour le faire passer 

 

Serais-tu en train de prétendre que le passage d'Hadopi 2 telle qu'elle est présentée actuellement (parfaitement innacceptable de tout point de vue) est mieux que de la combattre ? Si Hadopi 2 est encore retoquée (par les députés ou le Conseil Constitutionnel ou l'Europe), il y a un moment où le gouvernement se dira qu'il faut changer d'approche pour, par exemple, une licence globale.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  il y a un moment où le gouvernement se dira qu'il faut changer d'approche pour, par exemple, une licence globale.

 

Là tu surestimes le gvt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Serais-tu en train de prétendre que le passage d'Hadopi 2 telle qu'elle est présentée actuellement (parfaitement innacceptable de tout point de vue) est mieux que de la combattre ? Si Hadopi 2 est encore retoquée (par les députés ou le Conseil Constitutionnel ou l'Europe), il y a un moment où le gouvernement se dira qu'il faut changer d'approche pour, par exemple, une licence globale.

 

Je constate juste ce qui s'est passé avec Hadopi 1 ... 

Si Hadopi 2 se fait sabrer par le conseil constitutionnel, il est à parier que le gouvernement nous sortira une Hadopi 3, puis une 4, une 5 et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que le principe de la riposte graduée soit accepté. Et je parle bien du conseil constitutionnel, car L'Europe n'a pas à toucher aux lois françaises, sinon pour nous coller des prunes parce qu'elles ne respectent pas la constitution européenne. Et le jour ou le gouvernement commencera à parler de license globale (du moins tant que Sarko sera président), il tombera de la merde (ce qui, parlant de la license globale, fera ton sur ton  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si Hadopi 2 se fait sabrer par le conseil constitutionnel, il est à parier que le gouvernement nous sortira une Hadopi 3, puis une 4, une 5 et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que le principe de la riposte graduée soit accepté. Et je parle bien du conseil constitutionnel, car L'Europe n'a pas à toucher aux lois françaises, sinon pour nous coller des prunes parce qu'elles ne respectent pas la constitution européenne. Et le jour ou le gouvernement commencera à parler de license globale (du moins tant que Sarko sera président), il tombera de la merde (ce qui, parlant de la license globale, fera ton sur ton ).

 

Parce que tu crois qu'insister pendant des années sur des lois qui sont votés par des députés Godillots (autrement ça ne passe pas : moi aussi je me base sur ce qui s'est passé pendant la DADVSI et Hadopi 1), qui ne sont pas constitutionnelles et qui sont contraires au droit Européen aide à se faire réélire ? Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la principale motivation des hommes/femmes politiques. Parmi les autres motivations, on peut espérer trouver (car celles-là sont officielles) la volonté de représenter la Nation (majoritairement contre la riposte graduée) et de créer un mieux-vivre en France ("surveiller toutes les communications de ses citoyens, les interdire de partager leur culture et les sanctionner à tour de bras sans même être sûr de taper la bonne personne" vs. "une taxe qui va directement aux artistes et autorise un accès illimité à la culture").

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce que tu crois qu'insister pendant des années sur des lois qui sont votés par des députés Godillots (autrement ça ne passe pas : moi aussi je me base sur ce qui s'est passé pendant la DADVSI et Hadopi 1), qui ne sont pas constitutionnelles et qui sont contraires au droit Européen aide à se faire réélire ? Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la principale motivation des hommes/femmes politiques. Parmi les autres motivations, on peut espérer trouver (car celles-là sont officielles) la volonté de représenter la Nation (majoritairement contre la riposte graduée) et de créer un mieux-vivre en France ("surveiller toutes les communications de ses citoyens, les interdire de partager leur culture et les sanctionner à tour de bras sans même être sûr de taper la bonne personne" vs. "une taxe qui va directement aux artistes et autorise un accès illimité à la culture").

 

Vu le résultat des élections récentes, je crois que cela ne change rien : ce n'est certainement l'HADOPI qui changera quoi que ce soit sur ce point, c'est beaucoup trop ciblé. 

Il y'a plus grave que l'HADOPI à l'heure actuelle, comme la Loppsi. Mais on en entend pas parler, bizarrement. Probablement que la gauche va nous servir encore le même cirque. On en deviendrait presque fan tellement c'est drôle, m'enfin là on parle d'un truc autrement plus grave ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vu le résultat des élections récentes, je crois que cela ne change rien : ce n'est certainement l'HADOPI qui changera quoi que ce soit sur ce point, c'est beaucoup trop ciblé. 

 

Ça recommence : "les choses sont ce qu'elles sont, on doit les accepter, on ne pourra jamais rien y faire". Heureusement que tout le monde n'est pas comme toi sinon nous n'arriverions jamais à rien (voir les messages actuels dans les chroniques de geeks). C'est très amusant qu'avec un discours comme le tiens, tu te plaignes des députés godillots (je cite : "Idée de génie ça encore  :Rolling Eyes:  Comme ça la majorité nous déposera un texte encore pire (mais conforme à la constitution), et fera venir tous les godillots dont il a besoin pour le faire passer  :Rolling Eyes:  "). En effet, avec ta vision des choses, mieux vaut agir comme un député godillot pour éviter qu'un nouveau texte (forcément pire d'après toi) ne voit le jour.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il y'a plus grave que l'HADOPI à l'heure actuelle, comme la Loppsi. Mais on en entend pas parler, bizarrement. Probablement que la gauche va nous servir encore le même cirque. On en deviendrait presque fan tellement c'est drôle, m'enfin là on parle d'un truc autrement plus grave ...

 

Peut-être que l'on parle d'Hadopi 2 parce qu'elle est, en ce moment-même, discuté à l'Assemblée Nationale.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

Justement, je n'ai pas dis qu'on ne pouvait rien y faire ... Bien au contraire. J'ai passé, lors de la dernière réunion de famille à laquelle j'ai assisté, beaucoup de temps à discuter avec mes oncles des "bienfaits" de la loi Hadopi (euh étaient persuadés que c'était bon). D'un seul coup j'étais devenu un pirate. Ben non, désolé. "Ben alors pourquoi t'es contre, vu que tu télécharges rien tu seras pas emmerdé". Là j'ai commencé à expliquer ce que c'était qu'une adresse IP, comment on pouvait se faire condamner sans raison, etc etc. Que l'obligation de sécurisation de la ligne internet était une vaste fumisterie (ben ouais, des pros n'y arrivent pas, alors un particulier ... ) Un de mes oncles utilise un Mac, il a compris facilement en quoi le "logiciel de sécurisation" était une vaste blague (il risque pas de pouvoir l'utiliser ... ). 

La seule chose à faire, à notre niveau, pour lutter contre HADOPI x (quelque soit son numéro de version) est d'en parler autour de soi, de manière totalement neutre. Ce que je fais. Amener nos interlocuteurs à leur propre conclusion. Ecrire à son député  :Question:  Je doute que cela ait un quelconque effet ... Au mieux on reçoit l'assurance que notre message est pris en compte, au pire on reçoit le courrier type de l'UMP.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ecrire à son député  Je doute que cela ait un quelconque effet ... Au mieux on reçoit l'assurance que notre message est pris en compte, au pire on reçoit le courrier type de l'UMP.

 

Si tu suivais les débats en ce moment même, tu saurais que Brard ne cesse des lire des courriers que les internautes lui ont envoyés. Inutile ? Pourtant il s'agit là de la même sorte de pédagogie que celle dont tu parles mais auprès de ceux qui nous représentent et votent les lois ! Les députés sont nos représentants et ils ont le pouvoir législatif entre les mains. Si l'on veut que les problèmes de ce projets de lois (par exemple : "l'adresse IP est un mauvais identifiant") soient compris et que de meilleures solutions (par exemple la licence globale) soient envisagées, il faut leur parler !

----------

## Oupsman

Et se heurter à un mur qui s'appelle la Majorité, qui reste plantée dans ses positions malgré les divers avis d'experts. 

A mon avis, il faut voir à plus long terme : ce combat est perdu (faut être réaliste deux minutes), mais il nous reste à gagner la guerre  :Exclamation:  Et pour ça, il faut informer, informer, informer sans parti pris pour que la majorité se fasse lourder aux prochaines élections.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et se heurter à un mur qui s'appelle la Majorité, qui reste plantée dans ses positions malgré les divers avis d'experts. 
> 
> A mon avis, il faut voir à plus long terme : ce combat est perdu (faut être réaliste deux minutes), mais il nous reste à gagner la guerre  Et pour ça, il faut informer, informer, informer sans parti pris pour que la majorité se fasse lourder aux prochaines élections.

 

1. Pour gagner la guerre, informer les personnes qui ont (et pour beaucoup d'entre eux, auront) un pouvoir législatif semble plus utile que d'informer sa grand-mère.

2. Plus que chacun d'entre nous, ce sont les media qui transmettent l'information. Il faut que le projet de loi fasse parler de lui. Si il avait été voté sans encombre en quelques heures, personne n'aurait, jusqu'à la mise en œuvre (un peu tard pour réagir...), entendu parler de la problématique des échanges hors-marché de contenu culturel et des solutions proposées par les uns et les autres.

3. La majorité se fera "lourder" d'autant plus facilement que l'affaire fasse grand bruit : crois-tu que, au delà de toutes les considérations spécifiques à cette loi, il soit bon, pour être réélu de montrer que l'on veut des lois anticonstitutionnelles, votées par députés godillots (qui empêche le vote de la loi lorsqu'ils ne sont pas là), contraires à ce que vote le Parlement Européen ?

4. Une loi qui est acceptable pour le Conseil Constitutionnel est mieux qu'un loi qui ne l'est pas ! Donc quand Hadopi 1 se fait censurer (grâce aux députés combatifs qui l'on saise, pas à ceux qui considère que "la bataille est perdue"), c'est une bonne chose. De la même façon, il n'est pas complètement improbable que des amendements qui vont dans le bon sens soient votés. Cela avait été (un peu) le cas avec Hadopi 1.

----------

## Oupsman

Qui élit le député ? C'est encore nous ... Donc si le peuple n'est pas informé, comment peut-il voter en connaissance de cause ? Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas avec nos médias papier actuels que l'information va être exhaustive  :Rolling Eyes:  Il devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver un article qui ne soit pas partisant (et je parle pas que pour Hadopi).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Qui élit le député ? C'est encore nous ... Donc si le peuple n'est pas informé, comment peut-il voter en connaissance de cause ?

 

Voir le 2. de mon précédent message.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas avec nos médias papier actuels que l'information va être exhaustive  Il devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver un article qui ne soit pas partisant (et je parle pas que pour Hadopi).

 

Déjà, je parle des media en général (pas que des journaux papier). Ensuite, je me demande comment on peut considérer que la voix d'un homme seul est plus neutre (moins "partisane") que celle d'un media.Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Jul 22, 2009 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

eh c'est plus France vs l'Europe ici mais Oupsman vs Magic Banana (allez les deux!)  ^^

----------

## Pixys

Je partage la vision d'Oupsman concernant ce sujet : sans tomber dans le théorie du complot, il y a un collusion évidente des médias et des politiques donc je ne vois pas que les médias ne jouent pas le jeu des politiques. Si l'on regarde la situation en face, le parti politique qui veut faire passer cette loi est majoritaire et cette majorité fait bloque (à quelques exeptions près) donc pour le moment, la seule chose qui empêche cette loi de passer c'est la nullité crasse du gouvernement qui est incapable de rédiger un texte constitutionnel. Il ne faut pas réver, je ne pense pas que les (vieux) sages du Conseil Constitutionnel y comprennent plus en la matière que les députés donc le jour où le texte sera constitutionnel, ça passera.

On a donc la situation suivante :

1- les député UMP font bloque car il seront"récompensés" par "l'étage du dessus", ils n'ont donc aucun intéret personnel actuel à changer leur position.

2- c'est un sujet technique que seul un très faible pourcentage de la population française est en mesure d'appréhender dans sa globalité

3- le gouvernement subit des pression du Président de la République mais aussi de certains lobbies

Pour s'en sortir il faut un lobby plus puissant que ceux qui oeuvrent en faveur de cette loi, vous en connaissez un vous ? Pas moi.

Alors effectivement convaincre sa grang-mère que cette loi est une absurdité n'est pas d'une grande efficacité immédiate mais il ne faudra pas oublier de rappeler cette épisode législatif à mère-grand lors des prochaines élections.

Ce qui me gêne encore plus et sans rentrer dans un débat politique dont ce n'est pas l'objet c'est de savoir où est l'alternative politique en France aujourd'hui...

Au dernières nouvelles, les députés et le gouvernement sont d'accord pour laisser l'accès aux emails... no comment.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> sans tomber dans le théorie du complot, il y a un collusion évidente des médias et des politiques donc je ne vois pas que les médias ne jouent pas le jeu des politiques.

 

As-tu vu récemment sur la Chaîne Parlementaire Assemblée Nationale, le "Pile et Face" avec Christian Paul (député socialiste farouchement opposé à ce projet de loi) et Franck Riester (rapporteur du texte). Ou, sur la même chaîne, le "député du jour" avec Jean Dionis du Séjour (opposé au projet de loi). As-tu vu hier soir le journal de 20h de France 2 (il y était question de l'innéficacité technique de loi) ? Pour ce qui est de la presse en ligne, de nombreux liens dans ce fil montrent aussi que les journalistes savent être critiques vis à vis de ce que leur vend le gouvernement. Je pense notamment à ce qui est écrit dans Le Monde (qui n'est pas un "journal partisan" à ce que je sache).

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Pour s'en sortir il faut un lobby plus puissant que ceux qui oeuvrent en faveur de cette loi, vous en connaissez un vous ? Pas moi.

 

Nous. Aujourd'hui, à l'Assemblée Nationale, Brard a déjà lu de nombreuses lettre d'internautes. Mallot a lu un communiqué de la Quadrature du Net. Les medias (la Chaîne Parlementaire bien sûr, mais aussi d'autre) reprennent ces images, savent qui inviter aux journaux télévisés ou aux débats (sauf que ce sera plutôt en septembre d'où l'intérêt de repousser la date du vote). De plus ces prises de parole dans l'hémicycle ont un peu de succès. Trois amendements sont passés aujourd'hui. Il ne font que rectifier des détails mais c'est mieux que rien. Par exemple l'amendement 778 qui vient d'être voté : il sera possible à l'accusé de voir le PV et donc de savoir ce qu'on lui reproche pour qu'il puisse se défendre.

----------

## Magic Banana

Variante du "nous" de mon précédent message, l'April, forte de ses 5300 adhérents (et vous ?) joue aussi son rôle de lobby. Elle "dénonce un acharnement du gouvernement contre le logiciel libre" (en particulier avec le mouchard filtrant payant et non-interopérable, condition suffisante pour ne pas écoper d'amendes de 1500€).

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   sans tomber dans le théorie du complot, il y a un collusion évidente des médias et des politiques donc je ne vois pas que les médias ne jouent pas le jeu des politiques. 
> 
> As-tu vu récemment sur la Chaîne Parlementaire Assemblée Nationale, le "Pile et Face" avec Christian Paul (député socialiste farouchement opposé à ce projet de loi) et Franck Riester (rapporteur du texte). Ou, sur la même chaîne, le "député du jour" avec Jean Dionis du Séjour (opposé au projet de loi). As-tu vu hier soir le journal de 20h de France 2 (il y était question de l'innéficacité technique de loi) ? Pour ce qui est de la presse en ligne, de nombreux liens dans ce fil montrent aussi que les journalistes savent être critiques vis à vis de ce que leur vend le gouvernement. Je pense notamment à ce qui est écrit dans Le Monde (qui n'est pas un "journal partisan" à ce que je sache).

 

Il a été mainte fois prouvé que les médias couchent avec le pouvoir au sens propre comme au figuré. Le cas de quelques journalistes n'en fait que des exeptions (louablent).

En ce qui concernent les députés du bloc socialiste ils sont hors-jeu puisque minoritaires

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pixys wrote:*   Pour s'en sortir il faut un lobby plus puissant que ceux qui oeuvrent en faveur de cette loi, vous en connaissez un vous ? Pas moi. 
> 
> Nous. Aujourd'hui, à l'Assemblée Nationale, Brard a déjà lu de nombreuses lettre d'internautes. Mallot a lu un communiqué de la Quadrature du Net. Les medias (la Chaîne Parlementaire bien sûr, mais aussi d'autre) reprennent ces images, savent qui inviter aux journaux télévisés ou aux débats (sauf que ce sera plutôt en septembre d'où l'intérêt de repousser la date du vote). De plus ces prises de parole dans l'hémicycle ont un peu de succès. Trois amendements sont passés aujourd'hui. Il ne font que rectifier des détails mais c'est mieux que rien. Par exemple l'amendement 778 qui vient d'être voté : il sera possible à l'accusé de voir le PV et donc de savoir ce qu'on lui reproche pour qu'il puisse se défendre.

 

Je concède que l'activisme de certains aboutit à des modifications du projet de loi, malheureusement je pense soit qu'il s'agit de la technique bien connu de "demander trop pour avoir un peu moins" soit que ce ne sont qu'en fait que des "corrections" apportées à travail baclé effectué par le gouvernement. Il est probable que la personne qui a rédigé le texte ne se soit absolumment pas aperçu des énormités législatives et technologiques qu'elle était en train d'écrire. Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai de la famille qui travaille en administration centrale : la politique c'est soit "moins on en fout mieux on se porte" ou alors ils sont tout simplement incompétents et/ou manquent de bon sens.  

À mon avis ce genre "d'avancées" ne va pas se reproduire beaucoup.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis effaré de l'absence total de crédit que vous accordez à nos institutions et nos media. À vous lire, nous semble dans en pleine dictature. Et le pire c'est que vous en concluez qu'il ne faut rien faire, que la bataille est perdue, qu'il faut se résigner à vivre dans un pays comme "la Chine, l'Iran, l'Ouzbekistan" (pour reprendre l'énumération que Mathus vient de faire à l'Assemblée Nationale). Résistance !  :Laughing: 

Sérieusement. Soit j'ai une chance folle : tous les journaux que j'ouvre (principalement Le Monde) et toutes les émissions télévisées que je regarde (JT de France 2 ou d'Arte, Chaîne Parlementaire, débats sur France 2/5, etc.) sont des exceptions à ce que vous décrivez. En effet, je les trouve assez neutre voire même contre le projet de loi. Soit vous mentez.

Quant à ce qui se passe au Parlement (les députés UMP qui se sont abstenus avec leurs pieds lors du vote d'Hadopi 1), au Conseil Constitutionnel (violente censure) et au Parlement Européen (amendement 138 non retiré par la Commission malgré la demande écrite de Nicolas Sarkozy), ils ont plutôt tendance à conforter l'idée qu'avoir une majorité ne permet pas tout et n'importe quoi et que l'opposition a un rôle à jouer (qu'elle ne jouerait pas si les citoyens et les groupes de citoyens comme La Quadrature du Net, l'April ou l'UFC Que Choisir, n'étaient pas derrière).

----------

## Oupsman

Le monde est un journal orienté à gauche. Pas étonnant donc qu'il dénonce le projet de loi  :Rolling Eyes:  source Tu confonds partialité du journal et partialité de l'article. Je ne connais pas de journal qui ne soit pas orienté politiquement.

Personnellement, je suis encore capable de penser, donc j'aime bien un article (je n'ai pas de télévision) qui donne plusieurs points de vues, ce qui permet de peser le pour et le contre, et se rendre compte que parfois on a le choix entre la peste et le choléra.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sérieusement. Soit j'ai une chance folle : tous les journaux que j'ouvre (principalement Le Monde) et toutes les émissions télévisées que je regarde (JT de France 2 ou d'Arte, Chaîne Parlementaire, débats sur France 2/5, etc.) sont des exceptions à ce que vous décrivez. En effet, je les trouve assez neutre voire même contre le projet de loi. Soit vous mentez.
> 
> 

 

Soit tu n'as pas d'esprit critique et tu ne sais pas lire entre les lignes.

L'esprit critique s'apprend mais demande un minimum de culture historique et politique... ca dépend aussi du milieu socio-culturel dans lequel tu évolues.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu confonds partialité du journal et partialité de l'article
> 
> 

 

Effectivement, les journalistes ont une lattitude plus ou moins grande vis à vis de leur rédaction, de leur(s) président(s) (ou des amis politiques des-dits présidents) voire de leurs actionnaires.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Quant à ce qui se passe au Parlement (les députés UMP qui se sont abstenus avec leurs pieds lors du vote d'Hadopi 1), au Conseil Constitutionnel (violente censure) et au Parlement Européen (amendement 138 non retiré par la Commission malgré la demande écrite de Nicolas Sarkozy), ils ont plutôt tendance à conforter l'idée qu'avoir une majorité ne permet pas tout et n'importe quoi et que l'opposition a un rôle à jouer (qu'elle ne jouerait pas si les citoyens et les groupes de citoyens comme La Quadrature du Net, l'April ou l'UFC Que Choisir, n'étaient pas derrière).

 

Sauf que les députés UMP se ferront remonter les bretelles si ils ne votent pas de façon conforme... Quant à l'opposition, quelle opposition ? il y a une opposition au pouvoir en place dans ce pays ? On ne doit pas vivre au même endroit.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je veux bien que Le Monde soit légèrement de gauche (bon, je te rappelle qu'en 1995, "on dit" que Le Monde soutenait Edouard Balladur qui est loin d'être de gauche) mais il reste un journal d'information avant d'être un journal d'opinion. Ce n'est pas l'Humanité ! De toute façon, le citoyen qui veut s'informer va piocher dans plusieurs sources d'information. Les media jouent un rôle du moment qu'ils sont libres (notamment libres d'écrire des choses qui déplaisent au gouvernement). C'est le cas en France. Si, comme vous le suggérez, l'opposition à Hadopi devait se taire et laisser la majorité agir, personne n'en parlerait. Pas même les journaux d'opposition. Là, au contraire, on a eu l'amendement 138, le rejet d'Hadopi en sortie de la commission mixte paritaire, le rejet par le Conseil Constitutionnel, le report du vote à septembre, etc. Tout cela ne serait pas possible sans l'opposition. Et l'opposition ne bougerait pas si, nous, citoyens restions indifférents.

Bref, ce n'est pas en écrivant, comme Oupsman et Pixys, qu'il n'y a rien à attendre des politiques ou des media, que la bataille est perdue et que nous devrions nous y résigner que nous allons gagner la guerre (sur le long terme). On a, au contraire, bien besoin de l'action des citoyens (nous) auprès des députés, le tout relayé par des media.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> le citoyen qui veut s'informer va piocher dans plusieurs sources d'information.

 

Il est bien là le problème : qui veut s'informer ? la petite minorité d'internautes français qui compose (hors nos amis Belge et Canadien et autres francophones qui doivent bien se marrer) ce forum ?

La majorité des français boit littéralement ce que raconte Laurence Ferrari ou David Pujadas au 20h.

Le QI moyen des français de leur permet pas d'avoir un esprit critique. En gros en France il y a 10% de la population qui a les capacités intellectuelles pour comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants de cette loi.

je ne dis pas qu'il faut se résigner, je dis simplement que c'est un combat vain (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas combattre) si c'est pas Hadopi 2 ça sera Hadopi 3 ou bien Loppsi 2 ou encore Trucmachin 12...

Je suis prêt à parier une chose et ce forum dira plus tard si j'ai tord ou raison : cette loi va passer, probablement légèrement "adaptée", les juges dédiés à la tâche seront débordés, ils ne traiteront donc qu'une petite partie des dossiers et classeront le reste (en France, on a l'habitude de brasser du vent) et ceux qui ont conscience du problème et que cette loi gêne trouveront un moyen de passer à travers (en France c'est aussi un sport national de passer à travers les lois, quels soient bonnes ou mauvaises, de louvoyer, de truander le fisc, etc.)

----------

## Magic Banana

En parlant de l'action des citoyens, un petit malin s'est amusé à taper le mot "script" dans le moteur de recherche du site Web d'Extelia qui se chargera, si le projet de loi passe, d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement et les lettres recommandées (ce qui coûtera cher au contribuable d'ailleurs). Le résultat est que le site est loin d'être un as de la sécurité. Plus fort, le visiteur peut exécuter du code Javascript arbitraire !

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En parlant de l'action des citoyens, un petit malin s'est amusé à taper le mot "script" dans le moteur de recherche du site Web d'Extelia qui se chargera, si le projet de loi passe, d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement et les lettres recommandées (ce qui coûtera cher au contribuable d'ailleurs). Le résultat est que le site est loin d'être un as de la sécurité. Plus fort, le visiteur peut exécuter du code Javascript arbitraire !

 

zut c'est dommage, ils ont corrigé leur faille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   le citoyen qui veut s'informer va piocher dans plusieurs sources d'information. 
> 
> Il est bien là le problème : qui veut s'informer ? la petite minorité d'internautes français qui compose (hors nos amis Belge et Canadien et autres francophones qui doivent bien se marrer) ce forum ?
> 
> La majorité des français boit littéralement ce que raconte Laurence Ferrari ou David Pujadas au 20h.
> ...

 

Nous y voilà : selon toi le peuple est bête il il faudrait donner le droit de vote qu'aux 10% qui le méritent (tu proposes un test de QI ?). Je regrette : je crois en la démocratie. Est-ce que vous allez de nouveau m'écrire que je suis "délirant" ?, qu'il faut prendre en compte la "réalité" ? Le pire c'est que votre cynisme est à la mode. Ça fait bien d'écrire que "tout le monde (en particulier les politiques et les media) est con et que ça ne vaut pas le coup de se fatiguer pour que le Monde (ou la France/L'Europe) aille dans le bon sens car ça relève de la douce utopie, que le peuple a ce qu'il mérite, etc.". On va faire de grandes choses avec cette façon de penser !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas du cynisme Magic Banana, c'est du réalisme, c'est différent. En effet une bonne partie de la population est pas du tout intéressée par les choses qui sortent en dehors de leur cadre routinier. C'est un fait tu y peu rien. La nature est fait de telle manière que dans un groupe une bonne partie tend à trop laisser faire la tête du groupe parce que ça les arrange (on ne se débarrasse de la moindre responsabilité etc...). La démocratie implique de prendre ses responsabilités, de réfléchir, participer. Et c'est en principe à l'état d'éduquer ses citoyens afin que ces derniers fassent fonctionner la démocratie. Personnellement je me joint à ce que pense Oupsman et Pixys sur ce point, justement parce que l'état français a depuis trop longtemps baissé les bras dans l'éducation de ses citoyens, et à dessein même: manipuler des idiots c'est tellement plus simple! La France n'est pas une dictature mais elle a actuellement les bons germes pour...  Pour autant oui faut pas baisser les bras oui, et ne serait ce que dans son entourage, discuter souvent ça réveille pas mal.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Nous y voilà : selon toi le peuple est bête il il faudrait donner le droit de vote qu'aux 10% qui le méritent (tu proposes un test de QI ?). Je regrette : je crois en la démocratie. Est-ce que vous allez de nouveau m'écrire que je suis "délirant" ?, qu'il faut prendre en compte la "réalité" ? Le pire c'est que votre cynisme est à la mode. Ça fait bien d'écrire que "tout le monde (en particulier les politiques et les media) est con et que ça ne vaut pas le coup de se fatiguer pour que le Monde (ou la France/L'Europe) aille dans le bon sens car ça relève de la douce utopie, que le peuple a ce qu'il mérite, etc.". On va faire de grandes choses avec cette façon de penser ! 

 

Malheureusement un test de QI ne signifie rien : tu peux faire Polytechnique et être con comme tes pieds et ne pas avoir de bon sens.

Le systeme dont tu parles porte un nom, ça s'appelle l'aristocratie. 

Prendre en compte la réalité c'est être pragmatique, c'est avoir du bon sens... Note que je ne critique pas, tu es manifestement un idéaliste, c'est bien tant que ça ne dévie pas vers des formes de dictature (notamment communiste)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est pas du cynisme Magic Banana, c'est du réalisme, c'est différent. En effet une bonne partie de la population est pas du tout intéressée par les choses qui sortent en dehors de leur cadre routinier. C'est un fait tu y peu rien. La nature est fait de telle manière que dans un groupe une bonne partie tend à trop laisser faire la tête du groupe parce que ça les arrange (on ne se débarrasse de la moindre responsabilité etc...). La démocratie implique de prendre ses responsabilités, de réfléchir, participer. Et c'est en principe à l'état d'éduquer ses citoyens afin que ces derniers fassent fonctionner la démocratie. Personnellement je me joint à ce que pense Oupsman et Pixys sur ce point, justement parce que l'état français a depuis trop longtemps baissé les bras dans l'éducation de ses citoyens, et à dessein même: manipuler des idiots c'est tellement plus simple! La France n'est pas une dictature mais elle a actuellement les bons germes pour...  Pour autant oui faut pas baisser les bras oui, et ne serait ce que dans son entourage, discuter souvent ça réveille pas mal.

 

Effectivement.

Le fait que l'Etat baisse les bras (à dessein) dans l'éducation des citoyens ne date pas d'hier, c'est un long travail de sape pernicieux qui dure depuis 40 à 50 ans... 

La France a les bons germes pour être une dictature mais il ne faut pas s'affoler pour autant, nous sommes un peuple trop indiscipliné pour que ça prenne chez nous.

Edit : typoLast edited by Pixys on Wed Jul 22, 2009 7:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Oupsman

Je ne peux pas dire que je sois d'accord avec Pixys ... Selon moi, le français moyen est parfaitement capable de comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants de cette loi. Il suffit d'expliquer avec des mots courants, et de faire des analogies "l'adresse IP c'est comme l'adresse postale, quelqu'un peut espionner ta boite aux lettres et se faire envoyer des paquets à ton nom, il suffit ensuite d'ouvrir la boite pour récupérer les paquets en regardant l'expéditeur". 

Bref oui, selon moi on perd cette bataille. Mais si on arrive à déclencher une lame de fond suffisamment puissante, on parviendra à faire sauter cette majorité à la noix. Mais c'est un travail à long terme, qu'il faut mener comme tel ... 

Loin de moi l'idée de dire qu'il faut baisser complètement les bras. Surtout pas  :Exclamation:  Mais il faut se battre un peu plus finement ... Informons, partout, tout le monde. Là on pourra faire quelque chose dans 3 ans  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je ne peux pas dire que je sois d'accord avec Pixys ... Selon moi, le français moyen est parfaitement capable de comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants de cette loi. Il suffit d'expliquer avec des mots courants, et de faire des analogies "l'adresse IP c'est comme l'adresse postale, quelqu'un peut espionner ta boite aux lettres et se faire envoyer des paquets à ton nom, il suffit ensuite d'ouvrir la boite pour récupérer les paquets en regardant l'expéditeur". 
> 
> Bref oui, selon moi on perd cette bataille. Mais si on arrive à déclencher une lame de fond suffisamment puissante, on parviendra à faire sauter cette majorité à la noix. Mais c'est un travail à long terme, qu'il faut mener comme tel ... 

 

Peut-être qu'avec des concepts simples tu arriveras à expliquer cette loi mais il y en aura d'autres, t'as pas fini d'expliquer. Sur d'autre sujet certains y ont passé leur vie entière.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de dire qu'il faut baisser complètement les bras. Surtout pas  Mais il faut se battre un peu plus finement ... Informons, partout, tout le monde. Là on pourra faire quelque chose dans 3 ans 

 

Échanger la peste contre le choléra ??

----------

## Magic Banana

Le compte-rendu des débats du soir (en cours).

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas se taper les longs compte-rendus de PC Inpact. Sachez que Numerama a rédigé un bon article relatant la journée d'hier. Notons que Patrick Bloche résume assez bien les sanctions prévues par Hadopi 2 comme une quintuple peine :

 *Patrick Bloche wrote:*   

> Pour le délit de contrefaçon, l'internaute risquera une amende jusqu'à 300 000 euros, 3 ans d'emprisonnement, 1 an de suspension de son accès à Internet, le paiement de son abonnement pendant la suspension alors que rien ne le justifie, et le paiement de dommages et intérêts.

 

Pour la non-installation du mouchard, on peut rajouter une amende de 1500€ :

 *Patrick Bloche wrote:*   

> Le projet de loi conduit implicitement à l'obligation d'installer des moyens de sécurisation dont nous ne savons rien à cette heure, qui risquent de coûter à l'internaute, dont nous ne savons pas dans quelle mesure ils seront interopérables - nous pensons en particulier aux logiciels libres. Il faudra démontrer que l'internaute n'a rien fait pour sécuriser sa ligne, alors que c'est techniquement irréalisable. Il est difficile de justifier une sanction privative de la liberté d'expression et de communication. Vous allez placer les internautes dans une insécurité juridique inacceptable.

 

Par ailleurs, Numerama nous rappelle les conditions déplorables dans lesquelles œuvrent les députés. À la règle instituant deux minutes chrono pour défendre un amendement (essayez donc, en deux minutes, de faire comprendre à un néophite que l'adresse IP n'est pas un bon identifiant), les débats ont souffert d'une violation du règlement (plusieurs séances en commissions permanentes étaient organisées en parallèle du débat sur Hadopi 2).Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Jul 23, 2009 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Cartains députés (notamment Jean-Yves Le Bouillonnec, très pertinent), toujours au travail à l'heure actuelle, ont soulevé le fait que l'ordonnance pénale (l'amende en somme) ne pouvait pas s'appliquer dans le cas présent. En effet :

* d'après l'article 495 du code de procédure pénale, il faudrait que l'Hadopi ait les prérogatives d'une police judiciaire (ce qui n'est pas le cas).

* une telle procédure interdit une demande de dommage et intérêts par les ayants droits (pourtant Hadopi 2 le prévoit : c'est une exception à l'exception que constitue l'ordonnance pénale !)

* l'accusé ne verra jamais le juge alors que l'ayant droit pourra le faire (pour demander dommages et intérêts) : c'est contraire au principe d'équité

* rien ne justifie que la procédure soit différente lorsqu'un délit de contrefaçon passe par Internet (ordonnance pénale contre une procédire classique si le délit ne passe pas par Internet)

* l'accusé ne peut être mineur

Selon Jean-Yves Le Bouillonnec, les trois premiers points mèneront tout droit à une nouvelle censure par le Conseil Constitutionnel. Pourtant l'article en jeu n'est pas supprimé...

Dans un registre similaire, l'amendement visant à demander à ce qu'un collège de trois juges évalue les peines de contrefaçon (ce qui a toujours été le cas jusqu'alors) vient d'être rejeté.

EDIT : Finalement l'article 2 a été adopté (à près d'1h30 du matin !) sans le moindre amendement pour l'altérer.

----------

## Magic Banana

Les débats ont repris ce matin à 9h30 avec l'examen de l'article 3. Au rang des avancées (grâce à un amendement déposé par l'oppostion qui, contrairement à ce que disent certains, sert à quelque chose), la suppression du terme "communication électroniques". Ainsi, Hadopi ne surveillera pas nos messages envoyés par e-mail, chat, messagerie instantannée ou VOIP. Par ailleurs, Lionel Tardy était parvenu, avant-hier, a obtenir que la suspension d'Internet ne soit pas une suspension des e-mails. J'aimerais bien voir comment cela va être mis en place !

Les députés ont aussi discuté le temps maximum de suspension de la connexion. Il reste à un an.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, Lionel Tardy était parvenu, avant-hier, a obtenir que la suspension d'Internet ne soit pas une suspension des e-mails. J'aimerais bien voir comment cela va être mis en place !

 

C'est cool ça il a réussit à insérer un autre non-sens dans le texte. On va vraiment rigoler si ils réussissent à passer la loi, elle sera encore plus inapplicable.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, Lionel Tardy était parvenu, avant-hier, a obtenir que la suspension d'Internet ne soit pas une suspension des e-mails. J'aimerais bien voir comment cela va être mis en place !

 

Quitte à être dans le délire total : 

- firewall sur la ligne de l'abonné qui empêche autre chose que les ports 110, 25 et 143 ... COmme ça, ils peuvent EN PLUS espionner nos communications car on pourrait plus passer par le SSL. Aux frais du FAI bien entendu.

- Mise en place de règles de filtrage sur les points de peering opérateurs (aux frais des FAI aussi bien sûr). Bon je reconnais que cette seconde solution n'est pas optimale, l'abonné pourrait encore accéder aux sites qui sont sur le réseau de son opérateur. Mais ça limite quand même ...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de dire qu'il faut baisser complètement les bras. Surtout pas  Mais il faut se battre un peu plus finement ... Informons, partout, tout le monde. Là on pourra faire quelque chose dans 3 ans 

 

 :Idea:  Une idée débile a germé dans mon esprit cette nuit : et pourquoi pas un site communautaire qui donne des informations, des liens et des documents à partager avec le plus grand nombre  :Question:  Genre un wiki  :Question:  Qui serait intéressé  :Question: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Une idée débile a germé dans mon esprit cette nuit : et pourquoi pas un site communautaire qui donne des informations, des liens et des documents à partager avec le plus grand nombre  Genre un wiki  Qui serait intéressé 

 

Sur tous les sujets ou bien?

----------

## Oupsman

Tout ce qui touche aux lois pondues sur le numérique ... Information neutre, sans parti pris.

----------

## Pixys

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Aux frais du FAI bien entendu.

 

Donc de nous, internaute payant un abonnement.

Cette loi sera une nouvelle fois censurée par le Conseil Constitutionnel.

Il y a quand même une chose désolante c'est qu'on en est là parce que certains ne respectent pas la loi...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>   Une idée débile a germé dans mon esprit cette nuit : et pourquoi pas un site communautaire qui donne des informations, des liens et des documents à partager avec le plus grand nombre  Genre un wiki  Qui serait intéressé 

 

Tu veux dire ça.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai dis neutre  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Il y a quand même une chose désolante c'est qu'on en est là parce que certains ne respectent pas la loi...

 

La loi doit s'adapter à la technologie. Pas le contraire. Le droit d'auteur est aujourd'hui adapté aux supports physiques analogiques (vynil, cassettes). Vois par exemple le projet de légalisation des paris en lignes. Ce serait simple (en tout cas nettement plus simple que cet imbroglio juridique) d'instaurer une licence globale pour rémunérer les artistes plus justement, encourager le partage entre citoyens, donner aux plus pauvre un accès illimité à la culture, etc. Seulement voilà, il y a les majors... et un gouvernement (devrais-je écrire président) qui travaille pour le compte des grandes sociétés privées (devrais-je écrire ses amis Pascal Nègre, Denis Olivennes, etc. ?).

----------

## Slashounet

C'est déprimant.

Je ne comprends pas -surtout à ce niveau- qu'il y ait de vrais conseillers techniques, au moins pour lever toutes les aberrations (techniques) évidentes. Le gouvernement a dû se rendre compte du problème, non ? Ça le dessert plus qu'autre chose que d'insister au lieu de se poser, d'y réfléchir, de voir ce qui est fait dans les autres pays. Reculer pour mieux sauter en fait, et si ça se trouve, il pourrait y avoir une solution/un compromis acceptable par toutes les tendances politiques.

Perso, j'essaie d'être clair et pédagogique avec mon entourage, mais mon entourage ne relaie pas forcément la (ma) bonne parole. Donc je n'ai plus grand monde à convaincre et j'ai l'impression que ça n'a servi à rien. En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que la loi passe (avec toutes ses aberrations), qu'elle soit expérimentée et que l'on puisse constater son échec de manière indéniable pour que les gens se remuent un peu. À la limite, il faudrait quelques erreurs judiciaires médiatisées (genre Mme Michu, la belle-soeur de Mme Michu et le cousin de Mme Michu) pour voir les veaux bouger. :\

/ounet, goût désabusé

----------

## yohann

quid de l'abolition du froit d'auteur?

avez vous noté que la plupart des grande oeuvres avaient écrites a un période ou le droit d'auteur n'existait pas et ou les auteur écrivait parce qu'il avaient quelques chose de profond qu'ils leurs fallait exprimer et non pas pour faire de l'argent en utilisant des procédés qui releve plus du marketing que de l'art?

désolé,  c'était mon petit pétage de cable du jour,   je sais que c'est irréaliste, et idiots, mais je commence a être un peu soulé par ces histoires d'argent, et pourtant tellement conscient  que toute notre société est (malheureusement?) basée sur l'appat du gain, et qu'on ne peut pas exclure une communauté (les artistes) de cette manière de fonctionner.

En revanche quelque  chose de fesable serait peut etre d'interdire l'appelation artiste a quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de l'art mais du marketing, cad qui ne transcende pas son hummanitée dans une expression artistique mais qui recherche simplement a vendre son "art" ou a produire un "art" vendable

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que la loi passe (avec toutes ses aberrations), qu'elle soit expérimentée et que l'on puisse constater son échec de manière indéniable pour que les gens se remuent un peu. À la limite, il faudrait quelques erreurs judiciaires médiatisées (genre Mme Michu, la belle-soeur de Mme Michu et le cousin de Mme Michu) pour voir les veaux bouger. :\

 

Et tant pis pour tout l'argent (100 millions d'€) qui sera mis dans le contrôle d'Internet, pour toutes les dérives liées aux mouchards, pour les lourdes peines qui affecteront notamment beaucoup d'internautes qui n'auront jamais télécharger le moindre contenu soumis au droit d'auteur, pour la justice qui sera à genoux (+10% de travail sans moyens supplémentaires), pour les petits artistes qui ont tout à y perdre (moins de diffusion c'est moins de personnes à leurs concerts), pour la dégradation des relations France-UE, etc. ?

----------

## Magic Banana

L'abonné suspendu continuera à payer son abonnement.

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis fort surpris  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La loi doit s'adapter à la technologie. Pas le contraire.

 

La loi est loi, qu'elle soit bonne ou mauvaise (ce qui est une question de point de vue) elle doit être appliquée. Si un groupe d'individus la trouve mauvaise rien ne lui interdit de la faire changer. Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves la loi mauvaise que ça te donne le droit de la violer. Le problème est beaucoup plus simple à mon avis : nous sommes dans une société de consommation qui tant vers le tout gratuit, or tout travail mérite un salaire... Malheureusement certains se comportent comme des sauvages et pillent littéralement. A l'heure actuelle, télécharger un CD sur Internet sans le payer ça s'appelle du vol, c'est la même chose que voler ce même CD dans un magasin.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le droit d'auteur est aujourd'hui adapté aux supports physiques analogiques (vynil, cassettes).

 

C'est tout à fait juste, il faut donc faire évoluer le modèle économique des majors (c'est le principal problème).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  Ce serait simple (en tout cas nettement plus simple que cet imbroglio juridique) d'instaurer une licence globale pour rémunérer les artistes plus justement, encourager le partage entre citoyens, donner aux plus pauvre un accès illimité à la culture, etc.

 

Je ne suis pas pour cette solution si elle est appliquée sans choix à tous les internautes : je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais payer pour la collectivité si je préfère les supports physiques et que je ne télécharge pas. Ca s'appelle de la dictature communiste. Déjà que je paye les soins des cancers des poumons des fumeurs via les cotisations sécu, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi je devrais payer pour le plaisir du voisin.

----------

## Pixys

 *yohann wrote:*   

> En revanche quelque  chose de fesable serait peut etre d'interdire l'appelation artiste a quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de l'art mais du marketing, cad qui ne transcende pas son hummanitée dans une expression artistique mais qui recherche simplement a vendre son "art" ou a produire un "art" vendable

 

Qui t'oblige à acheter cet art que tu qualifies d'invendable ? Si tu le télécharges c'est que ça te plait donc il n'est pas si invendable que ça donc tu le payes. Il faut assumer d'aimer Britney Spears (c'est une reflexion subjective qui vise à faire comprendre que dans la vie il faut un peu être adulte et mature)Last edited by Pixys on Thu Jul 23, 2009 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Slashounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Et tant pis pour tout l'argent (100 millions d'€) qui sera mis dans le contrôle d'Internet, pour toutes les dérives liées aux mouchards, pour les lourdes peines qui affecteront notamment beaucoup d'internautes qui n'auront jamais télécharger le moindre contenu soumis au droit d'auteur, pour la justice qui sera à genoux (+10% de travail sans moyens supplémentaires), pour les petits artistes qui ont tout à y perdre (moins de diffusion c'est moins de personnes à leurs concerts), pour la dégradation des relations France-UE, etc. ?

 

Oui, c'est affligeant. À croire que « prévoir » ne fait pas partie du vocabulaire de nos représentants : faut se retrouver dans la m**** pour avoir un semblant de réaction/réflexion. Un peu comme avec les enfants : « il faut qu'il fasse son expérience ce petit, après il ne recommencera plus ». De toute façon, on s'en fout, c'est le contribuable qui paie...

/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves la loi mauvaise que ça te donne le droit de la violer.

 

Tu connais l'histoire d'un certaine Rosa Parks ? Tu veux d'autres exemples ?

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> A l'heure actuelle, télécharger un CD sur Internet sans le payer ça s'appelle du vol, c'est la même chose que voler ce même CD dans un magasin.

 

Sauf que ce n'est pas la même chose. C'est une copie, pas un vol (celui à qui j'ai pris son CD ne l'a plus). Assimiler la contrefaçon à du vol (comme le fait le gouvernement et comme tu le fais), c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Le droit d'auteur est aujourd'hui adapté aux supports physiques analogiques (vynil, cassettes). 
> 
> C'est tout à fait juste, il faut donc faire évoluer le modèle économique des majors (c'est le principal problème).

 

Sauf que les majors, elles préfèrent faire évoluer la loi que d'évoluer elles-mêmes et sortir d'une situation dépassée technologiquement et très très largement à leur avantage. Si la loi Hadopi est discutée aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas parce que les artistes se sont plaint. C'est parce que Pascal Nègre est allé voir ses amis politiciens. Notre gouvernement représente et défend les intérêts des grandes entreprises privées. Pas les citoyens comme elles le devraient. Hadopi ce n'est pas "faire évoluer le modèle économique des majors", c'est bloquer toute avancée technologique (en la condamnant en masse et lourdement) pour que les majors puissent continuer à amasser des millions (alors qu'elles sont, à l'heure d'Internet largement inutiles).

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    Ce serait simple (en tout cas nettement plus simple que cet imbroglio juridique) d'instaurer une licence globale pour rémunérer les artistes plus justement, encourager le partage entre citoyens, donner aux plus pauvre un accès illimité à la culture, etc. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas pour cette solution si elle est appliquée sans choix à tous les internautes : je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais payer pour la collectivité si je préfère les supports physiques et que je ne télécharge pas. Ca s'appelle de la dictature communiste. Déjà que je paye les soins des cancers des poumons des fumeurs via les cotisations sécu, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi je devrais payer pour le plaisir du voisin.

 

Tu vas dans les bibliothèques ?, dans les musées ?, tu es allé voir Jonhy Hallyday le 14 juillet dernier ?, etc. Pourtant tu as payé pour tout cela ! Avec ton raisonnement, il faut retirer tout le budget aloué à la culture. Quoi de mieux pour un minitère de la culture que d'assurer, à moindre coût (quand tu compares le ratio service/prix d'une mediathèque et de la licence globale, il n'y a photo), une culture pour tous ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves la loi mauvaise que ça te donne le droit de la violer. 
> 
> Tu connais l'histoire d'un certaine Rosa Parks ? Tu veux d'autres exemples ?
> 
> 

 

Oulà, là tu fais un parallèle dangeureux. La lutte contre la ségrégation raciale n'a rien à voir avec le droit d'auteur. Que je sache, personne n'est mort parce qu'on avait piraté son oeuvre.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *Pixys wrote:*   Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves la loi mauvaise que ça te donne le droit de la violer. 
> 
> Tu connais l'histoire d'un certaine Rosa Parks ? Tu veux d'autres exemples ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Donc ce n'est pas "dans tous les cas" comme l'écrit Pixys...

----------

## Oupsman

Hum si. Mais il y'a d'autres moyens de faire abroger une loi que de la violer continuellement.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu connais l'histoire d'un certaine Rosa Parks ?

 

Et l'action de cette dame à permis de faire bouger les choses, mais elle a surement payé son amende... Donc tous les "petits cons" qui téléchargent le "pseudo-art" servit par les majors doivent être comdamné et doivent payer leur amende.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sauf que ce n'est pas la même chose. C'est une copie, pas un vol (celui à qui j'ai pris son CD ne l'a plus). Assimiler la contrefaçon à du vol (comme le fait le gouvernement et comme tu le fais), c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi.

 

Tu t'en tires comme ça parce que tu as une définition restrictive de la notion de vol. Le vol ne se limite pas au fait d'être dépossédé de quelquechose. En l'occurrence la copie génère un manque à gagner c'est donc du vol au regard de la loi actuelle et tant que cette loi n'est pas changée elle doit être appliquée. Si on suit ton raisonnement, il ne faut donc plus produire qu'un seul et unique exemplaire et le reste du monde en aurait une copie gratuite ? A mon avis, tu risques de te mettre pas mal de gens à dos, artistes compris.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf que les majors, elles préfèrent faire évoluer la loi que d'évoluer elles-mêmes et sortir d'une situation dépassée technologiquement et très très largement à leur avantage. Si la loi Hadopi est discutée aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas parce que les artistes se sont plaint. C'est parce que Pascal Nègre est allé voir ses amis politiciens. Notre gouvernement représente et défend les intérêts des grandes entreprises privées. Pas les citoyens comme elles le devraient. Hadopi ce n'est pas "faire évoluer le modèle économique des majors", c'est bloquer toute avancée technologique (en la condamnant en masse et lourdement) pour que les majors puissent continuer à amasser des millions (alors qu'elles sont, à l'heure d'Internet largement inutiles).

 

Je suis d'accord.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu vas dans les bibliothèques ?, dans les musées ?, tu es allé voir Jonhy Hallyday le 14 juillet dernier ?, etc. Pourtant tu as payé pour tout cela ! Avec ton raisonnement, il faut retirer tout le budget aloué à la culture. Quoi de mieux pour un minitère de la culture que d'assurer, à moindre coût (quand tu compares le ratio service/prix d'une mediathèque et de la licence globale, il n'y a photo), une culture pour tous ?

 

Oui je paye pour les bibliothèques et les musées par les abonnements et impôts.

Non, je ne suis pas allé voir Johnny et oui ça m'énerve que les 20 millions de Français qui payent des impôts doivent payer pour 1 millions de personnes afin qu'elles puissent voir Johnny. D'autant plus qu'on ne m'a pas demandé mon avis. Comme ça m'énerve aussi que mes impôts servent à payer des missions de sauvetage pour tirer d'affaire des gens à qui les autorités avaient déconseillé d'aller naviguer au large de la Somalie, des exemples comme celui-là je peux t'en trouver une quantité incalculable.

Tu appelles Britney Spears de la culture ? Tu appelles Loft Story de la culture ? Faudrait pas non plus prendre les gens pour des cons. L'immense majorité des téléchargements illégaux concerne cette non-culture, cette dégoulinade de conneries sans nom. Personne ne t'interdit de regarder ou d'écouter de la merde (question de point de vue) mais dans ces cas là tu la payes ou alors tu utilises Deezer ou Jiwa ou autres.

A mon avis, les gens qui écoutent de la musique classique style Mozart, Bach ou autres doivent pas être nombreux à la télécharger illégalement...

Et puis c'est bien gentil ton histoire, mais comment le Ministère de la Culture contrôle la qualité de ce que tu payes avec ta licence globale ; encore une fois, je refuse de payer de la merde pour le plaisir du vulgum pecus.

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme hier, Numerama nous a rédigé un excellent résumé des débats de la veille.

Par ailleurs, le manque de sécurité du site Web d'Extelia (qui sera en charge du lucratif travail d'avertissement des internautes par e-mail et lettres recommandées) a été corrigée en urgence mais c'est son principal client, Carrefour, qui a pâti de l'agacement des internautes vis à vis d'Hadopi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Tu connais l'histoire d'un certaine Rosa Parks ? 
> 
> Et l'action de cette dame à permis de faire bouger les choses, mais elle a surement payé son amende... Donc tous les "petits cons" qui téléchargent le "pseudo-art" servit par les majors doivent être comdamné et doivent payer leur amende.

 

Si tu avais lu ne serai-ce que l'introduction de la page Wikipédia que je te pointe tu surais qu'elle n'a pas payé l'amende.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu t'en tires comme ça parce que tu as une définition restrictive de la notion de vol. Le vol ne se limite pas au fait d'être dépossédé de quelquechose. En l'occurrence la copie génère un manque à gagner c'est donc du vol au regard de la loi actuelle et tant que cette loi n'est pas changée elle doit être appliquée. Si on suit ton raisonnement, il ne faut donc plus produire qu'un seul et unique exemplaire et le reste du monde en aurait une copie gratuite ? A mon avis, tu risques de te mettre pas mal de gens à dos, artistes compris.

 

Je croyais que tu voulais t'appuyer sur la loi. Ma définition restrictive du vol, comme tu écris, c'est celle de la loi. Les députés en ce moment débattent de la contrefaçon. Pas du vol.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Oui je paye pour les bibliothèques et les musées par les abonnements et impôts.
> 
> Non, je ne suis pas allé voir Johnny et oui ça m'énerve que les 20 millions de Français qui payent des impôts doivent payer pour 1 millions de personnes afin qu'elles puissent voir Johnny. D'autant plus qu'on ne m'a pas demandé mon avis. Comme ça m'énerve aussi que mes impôts servent à payer des missions de sauvetage pour tirer d'affaire des gens à qui les autorités avaient déconseillé d'aller naviguer au large de la Somalie, des exemples comme celui-là je peux t'en trouver une quantité incalculable.

 

Voyons voir. Une société où il n'y a aucune solidarité avec ses concitoyens... Ça s'appelle encore une société ?

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu appelles Britney Spears de la culture ? Tu appelles Loft Story de la culture ? Faudrait pas non plus prendre les gens pour des cons. L'immense majorité des téléchargements illégaux concerne cette non-culture, cette dégoulinade de conneries sans nom. Personne ne t'interdit de regarder ou d'écouter de la merde (question de point de vue) mais dans ces cas là tu la payes ou alors tu utilises Deezer ou Jiwa ou autres.
> 
> A mon avis, les gens qui écoutent de la musique classique style Mozart, Bach ou autres doivent pas être nombreux à la télécharger illégalement...

 

Nous y revoilà : les gens sont cons...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Et puis c'est bien gentil ton histoire, mais comment le Ministère de la Culture contrôle la qualité de ce que tu payes avec ta licence globale ; encore une fois, je refuse de payer de la merde pour le plaisir du vulgum pecus.

 

Mais il n'y a rien à contrôler ! Il y a à légaliser les échanges hors marché sur Internet. Pour savoir comment redistribuer la taxe en fonction de la popularité (à moins que l'on demande à un être supérieur dans ton genre de nous trier ce qui est de la vraie culture et mérite rétribution de ce qui n'en est pas) il suffit de proposer aux citoyens volotaires (j'en serais) d'installer un logiciel Libre (pas de risque de porte dérobée ou autre fonctionnalité malveillante comme avec le mouchard d'Hadopi) sur leur ordinateur pour reporter le temps passé à écouter/regarder chaque œuvre. Tout cela, et bien plus, est très précisément expliqué dans le livre Internet & Création de Philippe Aigrain (que tu peux télécharger librement).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Sauf que ce n'est pas la même chose. C'est une copie, pas un vol (celui à qui j'ai pris son CD ne l'a plus). Assimiler la contrefaçon à du vol (comme le fait le gouvernement et comme tu le fais), c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi. 
> 
> Tu t'en tires comme ça parce que tu as une définition restrictive de la notion de vol. Le vol ne se limite pas au fait d'être dépossédé de quelquechose. En l'occurrence la copie génère un manque à gagner c'est donc du vol au regard de la loi actuelle et tant que cette loi n'est pas changée elle doit être appliquée.

 

La contrefaçon n'est pas un vol, c'est... de la contrefaçon, comme nous le rappelle Eolas

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu appelles Britney Spears de la culture ? Tu appelles Loft Story de la culture ? Faudrait pas non plus prendre les gens pour des cons. L'immense majorité des téléchargements illégaux concerne cette non-culture, cette dégoulinade de conneries sans nom. Personne ne t'interdit de regarder ou d'écouter de la merde (question de point de vue) mais dans ces cas là tu la payes ou alors tu utilises Deezer ou Jiwa ou autres.
> 
> A mon avis, les gens qui écoutent de la musique classique style Mozart, Bach ou autres doivent pas être nombreux à la télécharger illégalement...
> 
> Et puis c'est bien gentil ton histoire, mais comment le Ministère de la Culture contrôle la qualité de ce que tu payes avec ta licence globale ; encore une fois, je refuse de payer de la merde pour le plaisir du vulgum pecus.

 

Là on rentre dans les jugements qui impliquent les gouts et les couleurs, certains diront que le Heavy Metal c'est de la musique de sauvage et que c'est pas de la culture, d'autres prétendront que c'en est...

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  tu avais lu ne serai-ce que l'introduction de la page Wikipédia que je te pointe tu surais qu'elle n'a pas payé l'amende.  

 

Ah ? c'est écrit où qu'elle n'a pas payé l'amende ?? Parce qu'elle a fait appel du jugement ? Il est écrit nul part qu'elle a gagné ce jugement... 

Tu biaises, c'est malhonnête, tu perds en crédibilité.

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

>  Louise McCauley Parks, (4 février 1913, Tuskegee, Alabama États-Unis - 24 octobre 2005, Détroit, Michigan), était une couturière qui devint une figure emblématique de la lutte contre la ségrégation raciale aux États-Unis, ce qui lui valut le surnom de mère du mouvement des droits civiques de la part du Congrès américain.
> 
> Parks est devenue célèbre parce que le 1er décembre 1955, à Montgomery (Alabama), elle refusa de céder sa place à un passager blanc dans un bus. Arrêtée par la police, elle se vit infliger une amende de 10 dollars (plus 4 dollars de frais de justice) le 5 décembre ; elle fit appel de ce jugement. Un jeune pasteur noir inconnu de 26 ans, Martin Luther King, avec le concours de Ralph Abernathy, lança alors une campagne de protestation et de boycott contre la compagnie de bus qui dura 381 jours. Le 13 novembre 1956, la Cour suprême cassa les lois ségrégationnistes dans les bus, les déclarant anticonstitutionnelles.

 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je croyais que tu voulais t'appuyer sur la loi. Ma définition restrictive du vol, comme tu écris, c'est celle de la loi. Les députés en ce moment débattent de la contrefaçon. Pas du vol.

 

Effectivement, kernelsensei l'a aussi signalé. Au regard de la loi c'est encore pire, la contrefaçon est punie plus sévèrement que le vol...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Voyons voir. Une société où il n'y a aucune solidarité avec ses concitoyens... Ça s'appelle encore une société ?

 

Tu es prévisible dans tes arguments, je t'emmène sur le terrain que je veux et tu ne t'en rends même pas compte.

Désolé je ne suis pas solidaire des gens qui jettent leurs papiers par terre dans la rue, ni ceux qui ne ramassent pas les crottes de leur chien, ni ceux qui remontent les rues à contre-sens, ni ceux qui me réveillent la nuit parce qu'ils rentrent bourrés et qu'ils gueulent comme des animaux, ni ceux qui provoquent des accident de la circulation parce qu'ils sont incapables de mettre leurs clignotants lorsqu'ils changent de direction, ni ceux qui fraudent le fisc (30 à 40 milliards d'euros par an en France) je pourrais continuer longtemps.

Alors tu vois, la solidarité nationnal, tu "peux te la mettre où je pense". Le jour où les gens se conduiront correctement dans la vie, je serai solidaire. Cette position ne m'empêchera d'ailleurs pas de défendre mon pays en cas de guerre à l'inverse de beaucoup.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  Nous y revoilà  : les gens sont cons...  

 

Où j'ai écris ça ? 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  il n'y a rien à contrôler ! Il y a à légaliser les échanges hors marché sur Internet. Pour savoir comment redistribuer la taxe en fonction de la popularité (à moins que l'on demande à un être supérieur dans ton genre de nous trier ce qui est de la vraie culture et mérite rétribution de ce qui n'en est pas) il suffit de proposer aux citoyens volotaires (j'en serais) d'installer un logiciel Libre (pas de risque de porte dérobée ou autre fonctionnalité malveillante comme avec le mouchard d'Hadopi) sur leur ordinateur pour reporter le temps passé à écouter/regarder chaque œuvre. Tout cela, et bien plus, est très précisément expliqué dans le livre Internet & Création de Philippe Aigrain (que tu peux télécharger librement).

 

C'est là ou tu te plantes, il doit y avoir un contrôle. Pourquoi à ton avis les chaines du service public ne diffusent pas d'émission de télé-réalité ? Tout simplement parce que c'est avilissant et que les deniers publics ne peuvent pas servir à ça.

Ton système flatte les bas instincts humains. À ce compte là, ta taxe va subventionner le porno puisque ça sera populaire et puis que tu as des gens pour prétendre que c'est de l'art.

edit : typoLast edited by Pixys on Thu Jul 23, 2009 4:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yohann

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *yohann wrote:*   En revanche quelque  chose de fesable serait peut etre d'interdire l'appelation artiste a quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de l'art mais du marketing, cad qui ne transcende pas son hummanitée dans une expression artistique mais qui recherche simplement a vendre son "art" ou a produire un "art" vendable 
> 
> Qui t'oblige à acheter cet art que tu qualifies d'invendable ? Si tu le télécharges c'est que ça te plait donc il n'est pas si invendable que ça donc tu le payes. Il faut assumer d'aimer Britney Spears (c'est une reflexion subjective qui vise à faire comprendre que dans la vie il faut un peu être adulte et mature)

 

j'ai pas compris, ta reflexion, et tu as du mal comprendre la mienne.

je voulais simplement distinguer l'art du produit de consommation. en précisant que la distinction n'est pas a faire sur la finalité mais sur la démarche:

en gros, on distingue 2 cas:

tu crées une oeuvre qui est l'expression de tes sentiment dans le seul but de produire une oeuvre et de la rendre disponible: tu es un artiste.

tu crées un produit dans le but de faire des pepettes: tu n'est pas un artiste, et ce n'est pas de l'art.

je vais évité de relever ta dernière reflexion car je soulevais juste un point (quid de l'abolition du droit d'auteur) sans pour autant prendre parti, pour ou contre, mais plutot parce que a mon avis cette question peut etre soulevée. 

Enfin si etre un peu adulte et mature, est synonime d'acceptation aveugle de ce que la société nous propose sans la moindre remise en question, alors je ne suis pas certain que ce soit un but à atteindre. (l'age mur est par définition, celui qui précède l'age pourri)

----------

## Pixys

 *yohann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai pas compris, ta reflexion, et tu as du mal comprendre la mienne.
> 
> je voulais simplement distinguer l'art du produit de consommation. en précisant que la distinction n'est pas a faire sur la finalité mais sur la démarche:
> ...

 

Je comprends ton point de vue et je suis assez d'accord mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire notre économie de marché est de type capitaliste qu'on le veuille ou non, donc beaucoup de choses (voir tout) est monnayé.

Je pense néanmoins que le problème du droit d'auteur est un faux problème : un exemple simple, sur un CD produit, il ne me semble pas que ce soit l'auteur qui empoche le plus mais bien les majors.

Une question qui concerne les livres : si tu abolies le droit d'auteur comment rémunères-tu l'écrivain sachant qu'écrire un livre prend entre plusieurs semaines et plusieurs années. Le gars, il mange comment ? Et puis après tout, il a travaillé pendant tout ce temps, son cerveau a pensé, il a fait des recherches, il doit être payé pour tout cela.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ah ? c'est écrit où qu'elle n'a pas payé l'amende ?? Parce qu'elle a fait appel du jugement ? Il est écrit nul part qu'elle a gagné ce jugement... 
> 
> Tu biaises, c'est malhonnête, tu perds en crédibilité. 

 

Mea culpa. J'ai lu trop vite. En même temps je ne suis vraiment pas certain qu'elle ait payé l'amende comme tu le prétends. J'ai fait une recherche et ce détail semble s'être perdu dans l'histoire. Donc niveau crédibilité...

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Donc tous les "petits cons" qui téléchargent le "pseudo-art" servit par les majors doivent être comdamné et doivent payer leur amende.

 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Effectivement, kernelsensei l'a aussi signalé. Au regard de la loi c'est encore pire, la contrefaçon est puni plus sévèrement que le vol...

 

En considérant que le P2P relève de la bande organisée (ce qui me paraîtrait logique), il faudrait donc, selon toi, condamner à 500 000€ d'amende et 5 ans de prisons toute personne (par exemple Frédéric Mitterrand et son fils) qui a une usé de ce moyen pour récupérer du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur ? En voilà une "solution" intéressante !

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu es prévisible dans tes arguments, je t'emmène sur le terrain que je veux et tu ne t'en rends même pas compte.
> 
> Désolé je ne suis pas solidaire des gens qui jettent leurs papiers par terre dans la rue, ni ceux qui ne ramassent pas les crottes de leur chien, ni ceux qui remontent les rues à contre-sens, ni ceux qui me réveillent la nuit parce qu'ils rentrent bourrés et qu'ils gueulent comme des animaux, ni ceux qui provoquent des accident de la circulation parce qu'ils sont incapables de mettre leurs clignotants lorsqu'ils changent de direction, ni ceux qui fraudent le fisc (30 à 40 milliards d'euros par an en France) je pourrais continuer longtemps.
> 
> Alors tu vois, la solidarité nationnal, tu "peux te la mettre où je pense". Le jour où les gens se conduiront correctement dans la vie, je serai solidaire. Cette position ne m'empêchera d'ailleurs pas de défendre mon pays en cas de guerre à l'inverse de beaucoup.

 

Et le rapport à la culture ? Si je suis ton argument pas un centime ne devrait y revenir ? Mon argument est peut-être prévisible (je ne vois pas en quoi cela le rend moins bon) mais une société sans partage culturel entre les citoyens ce n'est pas une société. C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est l'UNESCO :

 *UNESCO wrote:*   

> Dans son sens le plus large, la culture peut aujourd'hui être considérée comme l'ensemble des traits distinctifs, spirituels et matériels, intellectuels et affectifs, qui caractérisent une société ou un groupe social.

 

C'est bien en cela qu'interdire les échanges culturels entre citoyens, c'est être anti-social. C'est aussi pour cela qu'ils doivent être légalisés (par exemple avec une licence ou un mécénat global pour assurer des revenus aux artistes).

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    Nous y revoilà  : les gens sont cons...   
> 
> Où j'ai écris ça ? 

 

Dans le bloc que je cite. En particulier là :

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> L'immense majorité des téléchargements illégaux concerne cette non-culture, cette dégoulinade de conneries sans nom. (...) Je refuse de payer de la merde pour le plaisir du vulgum pecus

 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> C'est là ou tu te plantes, il doit y avoir un contrôle. Pourquoi à ton avis les chaines du service public ne diffusent pas d'émission de télé-réalité ? Tout simplement parce que c'est avilissant et que les deniers publics ne peuvent pas servir à ça.
> 
> Ton système flatte les bas instincts humains. À ce compte là, ta taxe va subventionner le porno puisque ça sera populaire et puis que tu as des gens pour prétendre que c'est de l'art.

 

Bien sûr que la pornographie devra récupérer sa part. Il n'y a aucune raison de l'exclure. Le problème n'est pas de décider ce qui artistique ou ne l'est pas. Le problème est :

1) de faire une société où chacun peut, en toute liberté, partager des contenus soumis au droit d'auteur, avec ses concitoyens (accès à la culture pour tous, partage);

2) de rémunérer ceux qui produisent ces contenus (en fonction de leur succès, seul critère objectif qui semble convenable) mieux que maintenant (un logarithme de la popularité ?).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien en cela qu'interdire les échanges culturels entre citoyens, c'est être anti-social. C'est aussi pour cela qu'ils doivent être légalisés (par exemple avec une licence ou un mécénat global pour assurer des revenus aux artistes).
> 
> 

 

Oulà, les échanges culturels étaient tolérés entre amis jusqu'à pas longtemps, et le sont toujours, tant qu'il s'agit pas de musique et de DVD (bon OK, ça limite). Sauf que certains sont copains avec la terre entière  :Rolling Eyes:  Là tu détournes de manière assez dangereuse les propos de l'Unesco, qui, à mon avis, condamne plutôt la censure ...

----------

## yohann

tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse et ton ouverture d'esprit, j'ai un moment eu peur qu'on s'enfonce dans une discussion sans fin pour savoir qui a la plus grosse (réthorique?)....

En fait ce qui me gène c'est que présenté comme il l'est aujourd'hui par les média, on dirait que la création artistique est dépendante du droit d'auteur, comme si le droit d'auteur avait précédé l'art.

De plus le système en place aujourd'hui, fait que les "artistes" (qui ont quelque chose a exprimer) continuent à mourir de faim pendant que les 'artisans' (terme non péjoratif mais différent) s'engraissent en se faisant passer pour des artistes.

la différence que je met entre les deux terme est simplement que l'artiste a un besoin d'exprimer quelque chose alors que l'artisan répond a un cahier des charge (la plupart du temps issue d'une étude de marché). Encore une fois je veux préciser que je ne veux pas mettre de jugement de valeur, simplement distinguer les 2.

En gros la rémunération des écrivain/scénaristes/musicien/compositeurs/.... dépend de la popularité de leurs production et non pas la qualité, originalité, ou de l'effort que leur a demandé cette production. Or cette popularité, est facilement manipulable par le marketing (en amont et en aval de la production).

Enfin, il existe un modèle économique autour du logiciel libre, qui pourrait certainement être adapté et étendu à l'ensemble des contenu numérique ou numérisable, (c'est a dire 100% du cout dans la réalisation du prémier exemplaire et 0% pour les exemplaire suivants).

 *Quote:*   

> Une question qui concerne les livres : si tu abolies le droit d'auteur comment rémunères-tu l'écrivain sachant qu'écrire un livre prend entre plusieurs semaines et plusieurs années. Le gars, il mange comment ? Et puis après tout, il a travaillé pendant tout ce temps, son cerveau a pensé, il a fait des recherches, il doit être payé pour tout cela.

 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas la réponse à cette question de la rémunération d'un écrivain qui investit beaucoup de temps et de cerveau dans un livre et qui doit évidemment bien manger.

Par contre, à ma décharge, le droit existant aujourd'hui ne solutionne pas non plus ce probleme:

l'écrivain commence par écrire son livre, ensuite et une fois le bouquin terminé, il l'envoie a un éditeur:

si l'éditeur refuse le livre, l'auteur a bossé pour rien.

si l'éditeur accepte le livre mais qu'il n'y au aucun battage médiatique autour du bouquin: l'auteur a bosser pour presque rien.

si le livre est une biographie de loana du loft: jackpot des droits d'auteur.

----------

## kwenspc

Hum faut pas mélanger droit d'auteur et rémunération, l'un n'implique pas forcément l'autre. Le droit d'auteur a été crée pour protéger l'auteur du vol et du recel de son œuvre. Avant le droit d'auteur les écrivains, musiciens etc... étaient déjà rémunérés, encore heureux. Le droit d'auteur nous vient seulement du 18ème siècle.

En fait le droit n'établit strictement rien au sujet de la rémunération. Il protège juste au cas où quelqu'un vendrait une œuvre et se garderait bien de "rémunérer", disons de s'acquitter du droit à l'auteur de toucher une part. Maintenant que l'œuvre rapporte ou non, un artiste jouit de son droit d'auteur.Last edited by kwenspc on Thu Jul 23, 2009 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En considérant que le P2P relève de la bande organisée (ce qui me paraîtrait logique), il faudrait donc, selon toi, condamner à 500 000€ d'amende et 5 ans de prisons toute personne (par exemple Frédéric Mitterrand et son fils) qui a une usé de ce moyen pour récupérer du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur ? En voilà une "solution" intéressante !

 

Il s'agit d'un problème de peine non adaptée. Et oui, 1000 fois oui, Frédéric Mitterrand (et son fils si il est majeur) doit être condamné si il est piqué en train de télécharger illégalement d'autant plus que c'est un homme politique, il doit donc montrer l'exemple.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et le rapport à la culture ? Si je suis ton argument pas un centime ne devrait y revenir ? Mon argument est peut-être prévisible (je ne vois pas en quoi cela le rend moins bon) mais une société sans partage culturel entre les citoyens ce n'est pas une société. C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est l'UNESCO :
> 
>  *UNESCO wrote:*   Dans son sens le plus large, la culture peut aujourd'hui être considérée comme l'ensemble des traits distinctifs, spirituels et matériels, intellectuels et affectifs, qui caractérisent une société ou un groupe social. 

 

L'UNESCO considere-elle le porno comme de la culture ?

Quant au fait que la société française soit encore une société c'est une question qui mérite un autre débat dont ce n'est pas l'objet ici. De mon point de vue, aujourd'hui la société française n'est qu'une vrai société où il y a un sentiment de fierté nationale et d'appartenance à un groupe uni que lorsque l'équipe de France de foot gagne la coupe du monde... à par ça, rien. D'ailleurs si c'était vraiment le cas, les gens ferraient un petit peu plus attention à leur voisin et au bien public.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> C'est bien en cela qu'interdire les échanges culturels entre citoyens, c'est être anti-social. C'est aussi pour cela qu'ils doivent être légalisés (par exemple avec une licence ou un mécénat global pour assurer des revenus aux artistes).

 

Il ne s'agit pas d'interdire les échanges culturels entre les citoyens, il s'agit de respect de la loi. Si la loi ne convient pas, on la change. Sauf que ça dépasse nos petites frontières nationales.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*    Nous y revoilà  : les gens sont cons...   
> 
> Où j'ai écris ça ?  
> 
> Dans le bloc que je cite. En particulier là :
> ...

 

Je réintère ma question : où j'ai écris ça ? si c'est "vulgum pecus" qui choque ça veut juste dire "la masse" en latin, mais tu dois surement le savoir. Alors ça doit être l'expression :"dégoulinade de conneries sans nom". Ca ne qualifie en rien les gens mais les productions diverses et variées à des fins avilissantes et mercantiles mises sur le marché.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bien sûr que la pornographie devra récupérer sa part. Il n'y a aucune raison de l'exclure. Le problème n'est pas de décider ce qui artistique ou ne l'est pas. Le problème est :
> 
> 1) de faire une société où chacun peut, en toute liberté, partager des contenus soumis au droit d'auteur, avec ses concitoyens (accès à la culture pour tous, partage);
> 
> 2) de rémunérer ceux qui produisent ces contenus (en fonction de leur succès, seul critère objectif qui semble convenable) mieux que maintenant (un logarithme de la popularité ?).

 

Soit tu es naïf, soit tu le fais exprès : A ton avis, la masse, le "vulgum pecus" évoqué ci-dessus vers quoi va-t-il aller ? Vers Mozart ou vers Clara Morgane et Brigitte Lahaie ?

Merci pour l'éducation et la transcendance dont parle Yohann...

L'histoire étant pleine d'enseignements, ça te dit quelque chose "panem et circenses", la décadence de l'Empire Romain ? Ton système aboutirra inévitablement à ça.

edit : typoLast edited by Pixys on Thu Jul 23, 2009 5:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hum faut pas mélanger droit d'auteur et rémunération, l'un n'implique pas forcément l'autre. Le droit d'auteur a été crée pour protéger l'auteur du vol et du recel de son œuvre. Avant le droit d'auteur les écrivains, musiciens etc... étaient déjà rémunérés, encore heureux. Le droit d'auteur nous vient seulement du 18ème siècle.
> 
> En fait le droit n'établit strictement rien au sujet de la rémunération. Il protège juste au cas où quelqu'un vendrait une œuvre et se garderait bien de "rémunérer", disons de s'acquitter du droit à l'auteur de toucher une part. Maintenant que l'œuvre rapporte ou non, un artiste jouit de son droit d'auteur.

 

En effet, ma simplification était réductrice.

On a donc bien un problème de rémunération, pas des artistes mais des majors

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a donc bien un problème de rémunération, pas des artistes mais des majors

 

Voilà, d'où ce genre de loi à la Hadopi oui (en plus de certains intérêt ayant attrait aux renseignements et à la surveillance globalisée). Le droit d'auteur protège les artistes, les lois comme Hadopi protègent les marchands c'est une grosse différence.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Il s'agit d'un problème de peine non adaptée. Et oui, 1000 fois oui, Frédéric Mitterrand (et son fils si il est majeur) doit être condamné si il est piqué en train de télécharger illégalement d'autant plus que c'est un homme politique, il doit donc montrer l'exemple.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'interdire les échanges culturels entre les citoyens, il s'agit de respect de la loi. Si la loi ne convient pas, on la change. Sauf que ça dépasse nos petites frontières nationales.

 

Bon déjà tu reconnais, contrairement à il y a quelques heures, qu'il ne faut pas bêtement appliquer la loi telle qu'elle est en ce moment parce-que-c'est-la-loi-et-puis-c'est-tout. Maintenant, pourquoi se contenter de changer les peines ? Autant acompagner la technologie et la volonté des citoyens (que les députés représentent) et légaliser les échanges hors marché tout en rendant plus juste la rémunération des artistes. La culture pour tous (même les titres rares de La Callas téléchargés par Frédéric Mitterrand) et tout le monde y gagne... sauf les majors (Pascal Nègre & co.), les revendeurs de disques/DVDs (Denis Olivennes & co.), les superstars (Jonnhy Halliday & co.), bref, les amis de Nicolas Sarkozy qui sont derrière Hadopi. Pour ce qui est des frontières, il faut bien qu'un pays donne l'exemple. Le droit d'auteur relève des nations. Nos parlementaires pourraient tout à fait voter une licence globale. D'ailleurs plusieurs députés l'ont proposé lors de la DADVSI (où d'aileurs cette proposition est passée... avant que Pascal Nègre ne revienne mettre de l'ordre), d'Hadopi 1 et, hier, d'Hadopi 2.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Quant au fait que la société française soit encore une société c'est une question qui mérite un autre débat dont ce n'est pas l'objet ici. De mon point de vue, aujourd'hui la société française n'est qu'une vrai société où il y a un sentiment de fierté nationale et d'appartenance à un groupe uni que lorsque l'équipe de France de foot gagne la coupe du monde... à par ça, rien. D'ailleurs si c'était vraiment le cas, les gens ferraient un petit peu plus attention à leur voisin et au bien public.

 

Une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas en pénalisant lourdement des citoyens qui s'échangent des MP3 que l'on va souder des liens entre eux !

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *Pixys wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*    Nous y revoilà  : les gens sont cons...   
> 
> Où j'ai écris ça ?  
> 
> Dans le bloc que je cite. En particulier là :
> ...

 

Comment tu appelles "une masse"/"une immense majorité"/"un vulgum pecus" qui télécharge de "la merde"/"une non-culture"/"une dégoulinade de connerie sans nom" ?

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Soit tu es naïf, soit tu le fais exprès : A ton avis, la masse, le "vulgum pecus" évoqué ci-dessus vers quoi va-t-il aller ? Vers Mozart ou vers Clara Morgane et Brigitte Lahaie ?
> 
> Merci pour l'éducation et la transcendance dont parle Yohann...
> 
> L'histoire étant pleine d'enseignements, ça te dit quelque chose "panem et circenses", la décadence de l'Empire Romain ? Ton système aboutirra inévitablement à ça.

 

Je ne vois pas comment la situation pourrait être pire qu'avec Hadopi (ou avant les échanges sur Internet). Nous avons des majors qui ramassent un max de fric, donne les miettes aux artistes, sauf s'il s'agit d'une superstar (les seuls en mesure de négocier leur contrat), et investissent dans la Star Academy ? Une majorité de nos concitoyens ne connaissent de la musique que ce qui passe sur TF1/M6/NRJ parce que c'est ce que les majors mettent en avant. Les échanges hors-marchés aident les petites productions qui se font ainsi connaître (tu ne mets pas 20€ dans un CD/DVD d'un artiste que tu ne connais pas mais, si c'était légal, tu le téchargerais volontiers dès qu'un type qui semble avec tes goûts en dit du bien sur le Web) et récupèrent l'essentiel de leur argent grâce aux ventes de place de concert/cinéma. Plus d'échanges hors marché, c'est plus d'argent pour elles ! Si, en plus elles pouvaient, à chaque téléchargement (ou via un mécénat global), récupérer de l'argent d'une taxe...

En résumé, je ne crois pas qu'une licence globale renverserait du tout au tout les tendances : Marc Dorcel ou Jennifer seront, c'est certain, plus téléchargés que Stanley Kubrick ou Laurent Garnier (chacun ses références  :Wink:  ). Toutefois la situations des petits artistes s'améliorerait forcément et on gagnerait grandement en diversité culturelle.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le compte-rendu des débats de ce soir (toujours en cours à l'heure où j'écris).

L'article 3 a été voté :

* L'abonné suspendu (jusqu'à un an) continuera de payer son abonnement à Internet à son FAI (et non pour la création comme certains amendement le suggéraient).

* Tous les amendement visant à s'assurer que le téléphone ne sera pas coupé avec ont été rejettés.

----------

## Magic Banana

La soirée d'hier s'est terminiée (vers 1h du matin) avec l'examen de l'article 3 bis qui introduit la "négligence caractérisée" et le "logiciel de sécurisation". Ce matin, les débats ont repris sur ce même sujet. PC Inpact résume dans cet article ce qui s'est dit hier soir sur les mouchards filtrants. Numerama, de son côté, dresse un bref compte-rendu de toute la journée d'hier à l'Assemblée Nationale (article 3 et 3 bis).

----------

## Magic Banana

Des amendements visant à réduire la peine de suspension de connexion en cas de négligence caractérisée, d'accorder un temps de réaction à l'internaute qui reçoit un avertissement, de limiter à 6 mois le fichage des internautes coupables de "négligence caractérisée", à aministier les internautes qui téléchargent des œuvres où des artsites vivent dans des paradis fiscaux... aucun ne passe.

La nature et la mise à disposition des mouchards est toujours aussi floues. Est-ce que le pare-feu d'OpenOffice.org sera suffisant ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment tu appelles "une masse"/"une immense majorité"/"un vulgum pecus" qui télécharge de "la merde"/"une non-culture"/"une dégoulinade de connerie sans nom" ?

 

C'est ton interprétation; lors d'un débat, j'essaie de choisir des mots adaptés afin d'éviter les ambiguïtés.

Pour résumer, oui cette loi qui est actuellement en discussion est le fruit de pressions et copinages sur et avec les hommes politiques qui dirigent le pays actuellement.

Oui c'est loi est injuste dans la mesure où quelqu'un qui n'a rien fait peut-être accusé à tord.

Oui cette loi est liberticide car elle (peut) débouche(r) aussi sur l'espionnage en masse de la vie privé sous couvert de lutte contre la pédophilie, le terrorisme, etc.

Oui cette loi ne légifère pas sur le bon sujet et préserve un modèle économique archaïque (celui des majors).

Pour toutes ces choses là et d'autres encore je suis contre cette loi.

MAIS

Pourquoi quelqu'un qui est attaché aux supports physiques (vinyle, cassette, CD, etc.) devrait payer pour les autres ?

Que l'on paye pour la sécurité social, ça se défend et je comprends (après tout, j'aurai peut-être aussi un jour un cancer du poumon même si je n'ai pas fumé). Que l'on paye via les impôts des infrastructures routières que l'on empruntera peut-être jamais, pourquoi pas, ça permet le développement économique du pays. Que l'on paye l'acquisition par les musées nationaux des oeuvres d'art, sans aucun problème. Mais que JE paye le plaisir personnel d'autrui , j'ai beaucoup plus de mal. Qui me paye mes vacances au ski ?

Donc pour moi la licence global n'est pas la solution idéale. Certes la culture ou l'art ne devrait pas être monnayé. Cependant ça dépend de la définition que tu donnes à l'art. Ma définition est certes subjective et personnelle mais pour moi l'art c'est quelquechose d'impérissable, quelquechose dont on parlera encore des 200 ans. Je doute fort que l'on parle de Loana de Loft Story ou même de la majorité des groupes musicaux. Tu vois, j'apprécie aussi Laurent Garnier mais pour moi ce n'est pas (encore) de l'art. De même que j'adore Armin van Buuren mais à mon sens ce n'est pas de l'art. Stanley Kubrick peut-être un peu plus (je ne suis pas plus cinéphile que mélomane). A mon sens l'art c'est quelquechose qui demande une réflexion pour être compris ou appréhendé ; l'art c'est pas facile, c'est pas simple, c'est pas accessible. Cependant je conçois parfaitement que tu puisses avoir une définition totalement différente de l'art.

Quant à la décadence de la société, licence global ou pas, on est sur la bonne pente, on y viendra.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas en pénalisant lourdement des citoyens qui s'échangent des MP3 que l'on va souder des liens entre eux !

 

Tout dépend ce pourquoi on les pénalise : parce qu'ils échangent avec la terre entière où avec simplement quelques amis  :Question: 

Parce qu'ils copient quelques cassettes audio dans la cour de leur collègue/lycée où parce qu'ils mettent à disposition des discographies complètes via les réseaux de P2P. Il y'a un problème d'échelle manifeste dans ce que tu dis Magic ... 

Faire commerce de ses cassettes/CD copiés, c'est de la contrefaçon. Partager tout son disque avec la terre entière, aussi. Echanger quelques dizaines de gigaoctets de musique à la sauvette en utilisant un netbook et 2 disques durs, aussi. 

Au moment ou j'étais au lycée, échanger une cassette "Je t'enregistre le dernier Satriani mais tu me files un autre truc que je connais pas en échange" était toléré (la taxe sur les supports vierges existaient sur les cassettes justement pour compenser la perte liée à cet échange). C'est comme ça que j'ai découvert quelques guitaristes que je n'aurais jamais connu sinon. Ca me rajeunit pas tout ça  :Rolling Eyes: 

Avec les échanges en P2P, cette communication est bien moins présente.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le compte-rendu des débats de ce soir (toujours en cours à l'heure où j'écris).
> 
> L'article 3 a été voté :
> 
> * L'abonné suspendu (jusqu'à un an) continuera de payer son abonnement à Internet à son FAI (et non pour la création comme certains amendement le suggéraient).
> ...

 

D'ailleurs à ce propos, est ce que j'ai le droit de résilier ?

Exemple simple, je suis chez free depuis 5 ans, les foudres d'Hadopi s'abattent sur moi. Est ce je pourrais dire à Free : "les gars vous êtes gentils, la loi vous oblige à me priver du service Internet, pas de problème mais en fin compte, moi j'ai plus besoin d'internet donc je résilie" (mon argumentaire est volontairement biaisé) ?

Autre question qui me taraude depuis longtemps pour laquelle j'ai entendu à peu près tout et n'importe quoi : 

Au regard de la loi actuelle et éventuellement d'Hadopi, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une série US (pour l'exemple, prenons Dr. House) le lendemain de sa diffusion aux US ?

Dans la même veine, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une anime japonaise, qui n'est ni licenciée ni diffusée en France ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs à ce propos, est ce que j'ai le droit de résilier ?
> 
> Exemple simple, je suis chez free depuis 5 ans, les foudres d'Hadopi s'abattent sur moi. Est ce je pourrais dire à Free : "les gars vous êtes gentils, la loi vous oblige à me priver du service Internet, pas de problème mais en fin compte, moi j'ai plus besoin d'internet donc je résilie" (mon argumentaire est volontairement biaisé) ?

 

Non. Les amendement proposant la suppression de cette peine ont été rejettés. Cela fait parti de la quintuple peine dont parle le député PS Patrick Bloche :

 *Patrick Bloche wrote:*   

> Pour le délit de contrefaçon, l'internaute risquera une amende jusqu'à 300 000 euros, 3 ans d'emprisonnement, 1 an de suspension de son accès à Internet, le paiement de son abonnement pendant la suspension alors que rien ne le justifie, et le paiement de dommages et intérêts.

 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Autre question qui me taraude depuis longtemps pour laquelle j'ai entendu à peu près tout et n'importe quoi : 
> 
> Au regard de la loi actuelle et éventuellement d'Hadopi, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une série US (pour l'exemple, prenons Dr. House) le lendemain de sa diffusion aux US ?
> 
> Dans la même veine, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une anime japonaise, qui n'est ni licenciée ni diffusée en France ?

 

Oui. L'amendement 471 défendu ce matin par Patrick Bloche était le suivant :

 *Amendement 471 wrote:*   

> Cette peine complémentaire ne peut être prononcée en l'absence de l'existence d'une offre légale de l’œuvre, protégée par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin, téléchargée.

 

Refusé. Ainsi Frédéric Mitterrand pourrait être condamné pour avoir téléchargé des œuvres rares de La Callas qui sont donc destinés à être oublié (pas rentable) si les citoyens respectent la loi (et avec l'épée de Damoclès qui leur pèse sur la tête, ils la respecteront probablement). Voilà qui, comme le prétend le gouvernement, va encourager la diversité culturelle de l'offre légale...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Oupsman  : Tu proposes quoi pour limiter les flux d"échange hors-marché sur Internet ? Du 56k pour tout le monde ? En même temps, c'est une solution encouragée par Hadopi car. En effet, si j'ai bien tout compris, la justice n'a pas le droit de suspendre une ligne téléphonique.

----------

## Magic Banana

Nous avons eu, ce matin, quelques éclaircissements sur l'article 3 bis :

* L'amendement "Aucune sanction ne peut être prise à l'égard du titulaire de l'accès si l’infraction est le fait d'une personne qui a frauduleusement utilisé l'accès au service de communication au public en ligne" a été refusé. Nous sommes donc responsable pour autrui (par exemple pour le téléchargement d'œuvre via un botnet dont notre ordinateur fait parti).

* L'amendement "Aucune sanction ne peut être prise à l'égard du titulaire de l'accès si ce dernier a installé l'un des moyens de sécurisation figurant sur la liste mentionnée au deuxième alinéa de l'article L. 331-32" a aussi été refusé. Donc il ne devrait pas suffire d'installer le mouchard pour considérer qu'il est "mis en œuvre".

* Les mouchards seront bien payants et non-interopérable. Donc si ne voulez pas être accusé de négligence caractérisé, il y a de grandes chances pour que vous deviez utiliser Windows ou Mac OS afin de pouvoir acheter le "logiciel de sécurisation" (vive la novlangue !) qui vont surveillera.

* L'amendement 879 est passé : il module, à l'appréciation du juge, l'amende pour souscription à un nouvel abonnement alors qu'un autre est suspendu (une nouveauté qui n'était pas présente dans Hadopi 1). Ce devait être 3750€. Ce pourra être moins.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Oupsman  : Tu proposes quoi pour limiter les flux d"échange hors-marché sur Internet ? Du 56k pour tout le monde ? En même temps, c'est une solution encouragée par Hadopi car. En effet, si j'ai bien tout compris, la justice n'a pas le droit de suspendre une ligne téléphonique.

 

Que les citoyens fassent preuve de bon sens et cessent d'échanger à tout va. Limiter les échanges entre amis (donc plus de partage public) ...

Là pour le coup, c'est moi qui devient utopique  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Limiter les échanges entre amis (donc plus de partage public) ...
> 
> Là pour le coup, c'est moi qui devient utopique 

 

Curieux comme utopie. Si j'en crois Wikipédia, voilà ce qu'est une utopie :

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

> L'utopie (néologisme de l'écrivain anglais Thomas More), synthèse des mots grecs οὐ-τοπος (lieu qui n'est pas) et εὖ-τοπος (lieu de bonheur) est une représentation d'une réalité idéale et sans défaut. Cela se traduit, dans les écrits, par un régime politique idéal (qui gouvernerait parfaitement les hommes), une société parfaite (sans injustice par exemple, comme la Callipolis de Socrate) ou encore une communauté d'individus vivant heureux et en harmonie (l'abbaye de Thélème, dans Gargantua, de Rabelais, en 1534).

 

"Une communauté d'individus vivant heureux et en harmonie" limiterait-elle "les échanges entre amis" ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Du côté de l'Assemblée Nationale, en début d'après-midi, Lionel Tardy (informaticien et député à l'UMP), Patrick Bloche (député PS), Brard (député communiste) et d'autres ont expliqué l'anticonstitionnalité du texte du fait de la présomption de culpabilité (l'internaute serait condamné sans que la preuve soit faite, une adresse IP ne suffisant pas, qu'il a effectivement échangé du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur sur le Net). En vain.

Ensuite, de nombreux amendements refusés nous ont apporté maintes confirmations du fait que les mouchards ne seront ni gratuit, ni interopérables.

L'article 3 ter a été voté. Les députés sont passés à l'examen de l'article 4. Il stipule que l'internaute qui, après avoir été condamné pour contrefaçon, encourre 2 ans de prison et 300 000€ d'amende si il souscrit à un nouvel abonnement à Internet. Comme pour tous les autres articles, on commence avec des amendements proposant la suppression de l'article.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Autre question qui me taraude depuis longtemps pour laquelle j'ai entendu à peu près tout et n'importe quoi : 
> 
> Au regard de la loi actuelle et éventuellement d'Hadopi, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une série US (pour l'exemple, prenons Dr. House) le lendemain de sa diffusion aux US ?
> 
> Dans la même veine, suis-je dans l'illégalité si je télécharge une anime japonaise, qui n'est ni licenciée ni diffusée en France ? 
> ...

 

C'est absurde en quoi les ayants-droits FRANCAIS sont lésés si je télécharge un épisode de Dr. House même pas encore diffusé en France ou que je télécharge un anime qui ne sera probablement jamais diffusé en France voire même jamais sous-titré dans notre langue.

Que la justice US ou japonaise me fasse un procès, oui, mais pas la justice française !

Quand à Frédéric Mittérand, nous (citoyens) devront obtenir que son cas soit instruit par la justice et si ça ne se fait pas, porter plainte pour rupture d'égalité entre les citoyens...

----------

## Magic Banana

L'amendement 840 déposé par Brard a été accepté. Il permet de retirer l'interdiction de se réabonner, en cas de suspension, à tout service de "communications électroniques". Il ne reste donc que l'"interdiction de souscrire un nouveau contrat d’abonnement à un service de communication au public" (oui, pour Franck Riester & co. Internet n'est pas un réseau, c'est "un service de communication au public"  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

L'article 4 a été adopté. L'article 4 bis qui sert de coordination avec les reste du code aussi. L'article 5 qui exclut la Polynésie Française de l'applicabilité de la loi aussi. Maintenant des suggestions d'ajout d'articles sont discutées. Enfin, l'opposition se fera plaisir (et surtout retardera le vote de la loi à septembre pour qu'elle ne passe pas innaperçue) avec 117 amendements sur le titre de la loi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> C'est absurde en quoi les ayants-droits FRANCAIS sont lésés si je télécharge un épisode de Dr. House même pas encore diffusé en France ou que je télécharge un anime qui ne sera probablement jamais diffusé en France voire même jamais sous-titré dans notre langue.
> 
> Que la justice US ou japonaise me fasse un procès, oui, mais pas la justice française !

 

Tu penses à Universal qui produira (ou pas d'ailleurs) les DVDs ? Tu penses à la FNAC qui les revendra ? Pascal Nègre et Denis Olivennes (certes il n'est plus PDG de la FNAC, il est maintenant à la tête du Nouvel Observateur  :Confused:  ) sont des amis de Nicolas Sarkozy. Tu nous voudrais tout de même pas léser les amis du président de la République !

Sache au passage que l'amendement 151, défendu par Patrick Bloche, n'a pas été accepté non plus. Il suggérait d'ajouter l'alinéa suivant :

 *Amendement 151 wrote:*   

> Lorsqu’il apprécie la gravité des manquements, le juge peut se fonder sur le contenu de l’offre légale et notamment sur le fait que les œuvres et objets protégés concernés ne font plus l’objet d’aucune exploitation sur un réseau de communications électroniques depuis une durée manifestement non conforme aux usages de la profession. 

 

Ainsi, que tu télécharges quelque chose d'impossible à se procurer ou non ne change rien à la peine que le juge t'infligera.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Curieux comme utopie. Si j'en crois Wikipédia, voilà ce qu'est une utopie :
> 
> "Une communauté d'individus vivant heureux et en harmonie" limiterait-elle "les échanges entre amis" ?

 

Oups, il manquait des mots dans ma phrase. Je voulais dire "Limiter les échanges aux échanges entre amis (donc plus de partage public)"

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oups, il manquait des mots dans ma phrase. Je voulais dire "Limiter les échanges aux échanges entre amis (donc plus de partage public)"

 

Même avec cette correction je trouve assez curieux de qualifier d'utopique une société où les individus refuseraient de partager avec leurs concitoyens (alors que la technologie le permet). Un individualisme ou un communautarisme (en considérant des cercles d'amis) serait-il un idéal, une perfection, une harmonie (pour reprendre les termes de la définition Wikipédia de l'utopie) ?

----------

## Magic Banana

L'examen de la loi est maintenant terminé. En septembre aura lieu un vote solennel de l'Assemblée Nationale, la convocation d'une commission mixte paritaire (car la commission des affaires culturelles a apporté des modifications au texte entre les examens par les deux chambres) et le passage au conseil Constitutionnel. Un second retoquage du conseil Constitutionnel serait historique (ce n'est jamais arrivé) mais semble tout à fait possible (en tout cas les députés qui se sont battus semblent y croire). Dans le cas contraire, une fois les décrets d'application rédigés, les socialistes ont promis une saisine du conseil d'État.

Je vous recommande chaudement de lire cet article et celui-là qui résument clairement le projet de loi tel qu'il vient de sortir de l'Assemblée Nationale.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April héberge les vidéos du débat à l'Assemblée Nationale.

Numerama met en avant l'impossible tâche du juge.

Le concours de logo pour Hdopi est terminé. Parmi les derniers postés, j'aime beaucoup celui-ci et celui-là.

----------

## Oupsman

Celui-ci est très bon aussi et m'a fait beaucoup rire (il m'en faut peu, je sais).

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après un professeur de droit (publié dans le journal Libération de jeudi dernier), Hadopi 2 est anticonstitutionnelle pour au moins deux raisons : c'est Hadopi et non le juge qui prend la décision de la sanction et les peines sont disproportionnées (tu n'as pas installé le mouchard payant et non interopérable : 1500€ d'amende et un mois de suspension d'une liberté fondamentale). Le gouvernement le sait mais veut passer en force :

 *Dominique Rousseau wrote:*   

> Evidemment, le gouvernement, qui connaît ces inconstitutionnalités, peut cependant décider de ne rien changer faisant le pari que le Conseil n’osera pas censurer une seconde fois la loi Hadopi. Evidemment, le Conseil, qui connaît cette contrainte, peut y céder. Ou pas…

 

----------

## kwenspc

Parfois je me demande... veulent-ils vraiment voir leur loi votée et appliquée ou bien est-ce juste [mode super parano] une excuses tout trouvée pour aller "réformer" la constitution et son conseil du fait que ce dernier refuse "une loi fondamentale pour les pôvres chitis n'artistes et préfèrent protéger les méchants pirates bouh"[/mode super parano]... ils seraient pas aussi débiles pour aller là dedans quand même, non, si? ^^°

----------

## Oupsman

kwenpc, tu ne crois pas que justement, ce que tu dis est prémédité depuis le début  :Question:  La réforme de la constitution risquant d'aider la gauche, la droite, le centre et tout le reste.

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Parfois je me demande... veulent-ils vraiment voir leur loi votée et appliquée ou bien est-ce juste [mode super parano] une excuses tout trouvée pour aller "réformer" la constitution et son conseil du fait que ce dernier refuse "une loi fondamentale pour les pôvres chitis n'artistes et préfèrent protéger les méchants pirates bouh"[/mode super parano]... ils seraient pas aussi débiles pour aller là dedans quand même, non, si? ^^°

 

On peut voir la chose d'une autre façon : vous voyez (aux majors), on a essayé de légiférer 2 fois mais ça marche pas, mais c'est pas nous qui bloquons, c'est le Conseil d'Etat.

objectif, on ne change rien, de toutes les façons, tout le monde s'en fout (ou presque).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On peut voir la chose d'une autre façon : vous voyez (aux majors), on a essayé de légiférer 2 fois mais ça marche pas, mais c'est pas nous qui bloquons, c'est le Conseil d'Etat.
> 
> objectif, on ne change rien, de toutes les façons, tout le monde s'en fout (ou presque).

 

Pour le coup je ne sais pas. En fait cette loi n'apporte vraiment rien aux majors réellement (pas de fric, rien). Le véritable enjeux est dans le renseignement. La culture est ici le jouet de manigances pas très avouables... Le simple fait que le ministère de l'intérieure soit à ce point partie prenante des discussions n'augure vraiment rien de bon quand aux réelles motivations de cette lois, surtout si l'on met sur la table le projet Lopsi 2. Tout ça sent vraiment mauvais.

----------

## titoucha

+1   :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   
> 
> On peut voir la chose d'une autre façon : vous voyez (aux majors), on a essayé de légiférer 2 fois mais ça marche pas, mais c'est pas nous qui bloquons, c'est le Conseil d'Etat.
> 
> objectif, on ne change rien, de toutes les façons, tout le monde s'en fout (ou presque). 
> ...

 

c'est pas faux.

A défaut de sentir mauvais ça sent vpn, openssh, ssl, gnupg et autres joyeusetés de ce genre.

Je suis curieux de voir la réaction des majors dans 5 ans quand il verront que leurs ventes n'ont pas augmenté malgré la législation.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis curieux de voir la réaction des majors dans 5 ans quand il verront que leurs ventes n'ont pas augmenté malgré la législation.

 

C'est ça qu'est "marrant", le majors vendent bien, très largement. En fait, leur seul "argument" c'est: "la mort du disque". Alors que cette mort est programmée par l'obsolescence du format, et non à cause du piratage. Donc dans 5 ans ce sera quoi? "le piratage a finit de tuer le CD" et au même moment ils vendront sous un nouveau format d'enregistrement (ce qu'ils ont essayés déjà avec le sacd par exemple mais comme ce format appartient entièrement à sony, ça n'a pas aboutit à un "standard" de fait).

----------

## Magic Banana

Je crois que l'"industrie de la culture" a enfin compris que le statu quo n'est plus tenable... et qu'aidé par les politiques (comme ils viennent de l'être) peut leur permettre de s'enrichir encore plus que par le passé. Ils vont donc agir. Il y aura bientôt, comme cela existe déjà aux États-Unis, des espèces de licences globales par major, i.e., on pourra payer directement à Universal/EMI/Warner/21st Century/... un abonnement pour avoir accès librement à tout leur catalogue. Là encore, je doute que les artistes voient leur situation s'améliorer. Quant à la diversité de la création (censée être encouragée par Hadopi), elle sera toujours contrôllée par les mêmes et les petits producteurs, incapables de vendre un catalogue, mourront.

Bref, la peur du policier aidera les grands producteurs a changer de modèles, à se faire un maximum de bénéfice (car les abonnements, qui seront comparés au prix des CD/DVD faute d'alternative, seront bien supérieurs à la licence globale qui aurait pu être votée par nos députés) sans pour autant reverser plus aux artistes et en enfonçant les petits incapables de suivre (faute d'un catalogue suffisamment gros et d'une renommée impossible à se faire si les citoyens se contentent du contenu des catalogues chèrement payés).

Au passage on aura un mouchard qui ne filtrera bientôt pas que les contenus artistiques (Loppsi 2 ?), la possibilité de priver les internautes "perturbateurs" de leur accès (si le conseil Constitutionnel le laisse passer une fois, pourquoi pas plus ?), des citoyens sanctionnables sans qu'ils n'aient commis la moindre faute (là encore si le conseil Constitutionnel laisse passer la présomption de culpabilité), etc.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Au passage on aura un mouchard qui ne filtrera bientôt pas que les contenus artistiques (Loppsi 2 ?), la possibilité de priver les internautes "perturbateurs" de leur accès (si le conseil Constitutionnel le laisse passer une fois, pourquoi pas plus ?), des citoyens sanctionnables sans qu'ils n'aient commis la moindre faute (là encore si le conseil Constitutionnel laisse passer la présomption de culpabilité), etc.

 

Etant donné qu'ils ne l'ont pas laissé passer une première fois ... Je doute qu'ils laissent passer la présomption de culpabilité une seconde fois. 

Par contre, je suis plus que d'accord avec la première partie de ce paragraphe. 

Par ailleurs, je continue à penser que le modèle d'achat de musique en direct auprès de l'artiste surpasse tout, y compris la licence globale. Et j'avoue que ce modèle me plait de plus en plus  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Etant donné qu'ils ne l'ont pas laissé passer une première fois ... Je doute qu'ils laissent passer la présomption de culpabilité une seconde fois. 

 

J'espère ! Mais il faut voir ce que cela représente : jamais le conseil Constitutionnel n'a retoqué le même projet de loi deux fois.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par contre, je suis plus que d'accord avec la première partie de ce paragraphe. 

 

Plus j'y pense et plus ça me paraît évident. N'oublions pas que pour Hadopi, Internet est "un service de communication au public".  :Crying or Very sad:   Je vois déjà l'offre : les films d'actions de la Warner pour 3,99€/mois (9,99€/mois pour le catalogue entier), toute la musique d'Universal pour 4,99€/mois, etc. De la VOD/MOD par abonnement qui va coûter une fortune (mais semblra tellement avantageuse par rapport à Itunes ou l'offre VOD par film), qui va tuer les petites structures, n'aidera en rien les artistes et laissera le citoyen devant une offre plus que parcellaire (même en dépensant 50€/mois pour tous les abonnements, il ne trouveras pas les œuvres rares qui n'intéresse pas les majors). Et une fois que l'on aura cela et la répression des échanges hors-marché, ça va être cotton d'améliorer la situation...

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, je continue à penser que le modèle d'achat de musique en direct auprès de l'artiste surpasse tout, y compris la licence globale. Et j'avoue que ce modèle me plait de plus en plus 

 

Tout ce qui interdit le partage de citoyen à citoyen me semble manquer d'éthique. Comme en plus, pour être mis en place, cela oblige à une surveillance constante du réseau...

----------

## Magic Banana

Découvrez le Twitter Hadopisé.

Du côté des trackers P2P, The HiddenTracker qui fonctionne derrière un service caché TOR.

Enfin, Framalang a traduit un entretien avec le leader du Parti Pirate suèdois qui aurait bientôt un deuxième député au Parlement Européen si le traité de Lisbonne est ratifié.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout ce qui interdit le partage de citoyen à citoyen me semble manquer d'éthique. Comme en plus, pour être mis en place, cela oblige à une surveillance constante du réseau...

 

Je n'ai pas parlé d'interdire le partage de citoyen à citoyen. Mais arrêter le partage à tout le monde. Ce qui est différent.

----------

## Magic Banana

Cette page de BD illustre bien l'absurdité de la sanction pour négligence caractérisée.

Après le HiddenTracker dont je vous parlais hier, le VPN ItsHidden. Quelle différence avec le IPREDATOR lancé par les gens derrière The Pirate Bay ou le bien nommé IPODAH ? Et bien il est gratuit.

Pendant ce temps, aux États-Unis, on découvre qu'un titre musical téléchargé équivaut 3,5 morts...  :Shocked: 

Quand on pense, qu'en plus, ces échanges aident les artistes (que les majors abandonnent) à (re)trouver un public notamment lors des concerts (l'essentiel des revenus des artistes hors superstars).

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April revient sur la négligence caractérisée :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> Des mouchards filtrants imposés, labellisés par une autorité administrative sans garantie d'interopérabilité, et selon toute vraisemblance uniquement propriétaires. Pour tous, la négligence caractérisée instaure de nouveau une présomption irréfragable de culpabilité.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le Parlement (Sénat et Assemblée Nationale) est convié le 14 septembre pour une session extraordinaire au cours de laquelle aura lieu le vote solennel d'Hadopi 2. Hadopi 2 aura ainsi été intégralement (au Sénat comme à l'Assemblée Nationale) débattue et votée en sessions extraordinaires et en procédure d'urgence (qui fut aussi utilisée pour Hadopi 1 d'ailleurs).

----------

## Magic Banana

Le 22 juillet dernier, France Inter diffusait un débat entre Michel Thiollière, sénateur UMP, rapporteur du projet de loi Hadopi au Sénat, Patrick Bloche, député PS, responsable du groupe socialiste à l’Assemblée nationale sur le projet de loi création et internet, Jérémie Zimmerman, président de l’association La Quadrature du Net, Bernard Miyet, Président du directoire de la Sacem, Philippe Couderc, Président de la Fédération des éditeurs et producteurs phonographiques d’Aquitaine (Feppia) et membre fondateur de CD1D (une fédération de 100 labels indépendants) et Rubin Steiner, artiste. Vous pouvez maintenant le télécharger (20,5 Mo en Ogg Vorbis).

----------

## Magic Banana

Cet après-midi, Numerama nous apprend l'existence d'un nouveau site nommé Torage. Il héberge des torrents et ne fait que cela. Pas de moteur de recherche, ni-même de fichier listant tous les torrents. Trouver une URL nécessite de conaître le info_hash du torrent et les torrents sont automatiquement supprimés après 6 mois d'inactivité. Cela devrait grandement compliquer le travail d'Hadopi et beacoup sécuriser les trackers :

 *Julien L. pour Numerama wrote:*   

> Finalement, peut-être que le seul risque - hormis la fermeture du service (de toute façon, des ersatz apparaitront sans doute) - serait de contraindre Torrage à agir comme un hébergeur en supprimant les liens menant vers du contenu protégé par le droit d'auteur. Mais la tâche sera difficile pour les ayants-droits, puisque le seul moyen de télécharger un torrent et de constater si oui ou non son contenu est litigieux est justement de connaitre l'info_hash du fichier.
> 
> À l'heure actuelle, Suprnova et EZTV utilisent déjà Torrage grâce à l'API (Application programming interface, une interface de programmation applicative) fournie par le site web. Nul doute que d'autres sites BitTorrent vont très certainement se pencher sur la question, puisqu'un tel système décentralisé va sans doute réduire la responsabilité juridique pour les propriétaires des sites torrent... leur implication dans le processus étant désormais drastiquement réduit. Et l'entretien d'un site torrent va devenir soudainement moins compliqué et plus économique puisqu'il ne sera plus nécessaire de maintenir un tracker ou d'héberger les fichiers torrent.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le 20h de France 2 vient de m'apprendre que les entrées au cinéma du dernier mois de juillet n'ont jamais été aussi bonnes (depuis l'été 1980).

Après ses équivalents Suèdois et Allemand, le UK Pirate party vient d'être reconnu en Grande Bretagne.

----------

## Pixys

Francis Lalanne contre HADOPI (interview complète ici).

----------

## Magic Banana

Le 8 septembre prochain, en mairie du 3e de Paris, de 16h à 19h a lieu se réunit une Assemblée constituante d'une Société d'Acceptation et de Répartition des Dons. L'objectif : une distribution plus juste pour les artistes et une liberté de partage pour les amateurs d'Art via un mécénat global. À ce sujet, à partir de 19h (au même endroit), aura lieu une conférence intitulée "Quelle alternative concrète pour le financement des œuvres numériques ?" avec des députés et Richard Stallman. Plus d'information sur cette page.

Pendant ce temps, dans la patrie de Stallman, un certain Joel Tenenbaum a été condamné à verser 675 000 dollars pour avoir téléchargé 30 titres musicaux : http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5048895/Joel_Tenenbaum_Track_List_-_hugs_to_the_RIAA_(final)

----------

## Oupsman

Jacque Attali tire sur l'ambulance

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a plein de choses intéressantes sur Numerama !

On en apprend plus sur le mécénat global notamment défendu par Richard Stallman (initiateur du projet GNU), Antoine Moreau (créateur de la licence Art Libre) et Bernard Stiegler (philosophe et président de l'association Ars Industrialis).

On découvre que le parti pirate Suèdois, premier parti chez les 18-30 ans, a toutes ses chances d'entrer au Parlement.

On apprend que Radiohead invite au téléchargement de son dernier single sur les réseaux P2P.

On découvre même que le discours des partisans d'une licence ou d'un mécénat global remonte au sixième siècle :

 *Saint Colomban wrote:*   

> Les livres sont différents des autres biens et la loi devrait reconnaître ce fait. Les lettrés comme nous, à qui une nouvelle somme de connaissances a été transmise grâce aux livres ont l’obligation de partager ces connaissances à leur tour, en recopiant et en distribuant les livres aussi loin que possible. Je n’ai pas dégradé le livre de Finnian en le recopiant. Il possède toujours l’original et cet original n’est pas à moi. Il n’a pas plus perdu de sa valeur du fait que je l’ai retranscrit. Le savoir qui est contenu dans les livres devrait être disponible pour tous ceux qui veulent les lire et qui sont capables de le faire ; et il est injuste de dissimuler cette connaissance ou d’essayer de cacher les choses divines que les livres contiennent. Il est injuste de m’empêcher, moi ou quiconque, de les copier ou de les lire ou d’en faire des copies abondantes pour les disperser dans tout le pays. Pour finir, je soutiens qu’il devrait m’être accordé de pouvoir copier ce livre, car si j’ai beaucoup appris du travail difficile qu’impliquait sa transcription, je n’ai tiré aucun profit vénal de cet acte ; je n’ai agi que pour le bien de la société dans son ensemble et ni Finnian, ni son livre n’eurent à en souffrir.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Maître Eolas décerne un prix Busiris à Franck Louvrier. Qui est cet homme me demanderez-vous ? C'est quelqu'un qui a certainement plus d'importance que le ministre de la culture ou même le garde des sceaux. C'est le "conseiller à la présidence de la République pour la communication et la presse". Il est récompensé pour une tribune dans Le Monde. En profiant fallacieusement de la polysémie du mot "faux", il assimile l'utilisation de Twitter par des Iraniens se faisant passer pour des opposants politiques ("faux" comme dans "faux témoignage", i.e., un mensonge) et la traque des internautes paratgeant du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur sur Internet ("faux" comme dans "faux Picasso", i.e., une copie). Voilà comment termine Maître Eolas :

 *Maître Eolas wrote:*   

> La mauvaise foi consiste d’une part dans l’assimilation du combat des opposants iraniens à la protection des intérêts pécuniaires des artistes français. Non que cette cause soit méprisable ; mais ce n’est décidément pas la même. Et d’autre part dans le rappel grandiloquent de l’importance de l’internet dans la vie démocratique et de la protection que le Conseil constitutionnel lui a donné en oubliant que c’est précisément contrele projet HADOPI que ce droit a été proclamé. Lire dans cet article que le niveau de contrôle de l’accès à l’internet est un étalon du niveau démocratique pour promouvoir un projet de loi visant à priver en masse de l’accès à l’internet pour protéger des intérêts privés expose au lumbago intelelctuel, tant le lecteur n’a pas l’habitude de tordre la logique avec cette rapidité.
> 
> L’opportunité politique est caractérisée par l’objet de cet article, qui est de faire une nouvelle tentative de promotion d’un projet de loi voulu à toute force par le gouvernement, à portée purement interne, et qui porte atteinte à tous les principes vantés par cet article.  
> 
> L’Académie en formation restreinte décerne donc ce prix avec mention très déshonorable et adresse ses félicitations au récipiendaire.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Maître Eolas décerne un prix Busiris à Franck Louvrier. Qui est cet homme me demanderez-vous ? C'est quelqu'un qui a certainement plus d'importance que le ministre de la culture ou même le garde des sceaux. C'est le "conseiller à la présidence de la République pour la communication et la presse". Il est récompensé pour une tribune dans Le Monde. En profiant fallacieusement de la polysémie du mot "faux", il assimile l'utilisation de Twitter par des Iraniens se faisant passer pour des opposants politiques ("faux" comme dans "faux témoignage", i.e., un mensonge) et la traque des internautes paratgeant du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur sur Internet ("faux" comme dans "faux Picasso", i.e., une copie). Voilà comment termine Maître Eolas :
> 
>  *Maître Eolas wrote:*   La mauvaise foi consiste d’une part dans l’assimilation du combat des opposants iraniens à la protection des intérêts pécuniaires des artistes français. Non que cette cause soit méprisable ; mais ce n’est décidément pas la même. Et d’autre part dans le rappel grandiloquent de l’importance de l’internet dans la vie démocratique et de la protection que le Conseil constitutionnel lui a donné en oubliant que c’est précisément contrele projet HADOPI que ce droit a été proclamé. Lire dans cet article que le niveau de contrôle de l’accès à l’internet est un étalon du niveau démocratique pour promouvoir un projet de loi visant à priver en masse de l’accès à l’internet pour protéger des intérêts privés expose au lumbago intelelctuel, tant le lecteur n’a pas l’habitude de tordre la logique avec cette rapidité.
> 
> L’opportunité politique est caractérisée par l’objet de cet article, qui est de faire une nouvelle tentative de promotion d’un projet de loi voulu à toute force par le gouvernement, à portée purement interne, et qui porte atteinte à tous les principes vantés par cet article.  
> ...

 

Sur le même sujet, une autre réaction également très critique à l'égard du journal Le Monde.

----------

## Magic Banana

Au rang des raisons pour lesquels notre connexion pourrait être coupé à tort (plus les 300 000€ d'amende, les dommages et intérêts, l'abonnement que l'on continue de payer, etc.) il y a le téléchargement d'œuvre portant de faux noms. Cette histoire vraie présentent d'autres subtilités. Le fichier en question a été mis à disposition par une société pornographique qui voulait attraper des inernautes (pour l'exemple). Hors mettre à disposition de la pornographie sans vérification de l'âge est illégal. De plus celui qui a téléchargé ce film (en pensant qu'il s'agirait d'un autre fichier) ne le partageait pas en retour. Donc techniquement il n'y a pas contrefaçon.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Maître Eolas décerne un prix Busiris à Franck Louvrier. Qui est cet homme me demanderez-vous ? C'est quelqu'un qui a certainement plus d'importance que le ministre de la culture ou même le garde des sceaux. C'est le "conseiller à la présidence de la République pour la communication et la presse". Il est récompensé pour une tribune dans Le Monde. En profiant fallacieusement de la polysémie du mot "faux", il assimile l'utilisation de Twitter par des Iraniens se faisant passer pour des opposants politiques ("faux" comme dans "faux témoignage", i.e., un mensonge) et la traque des internautes paratgeant du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur sur Internet ("faux" comme dans "faux Picasso", i.e., une copie). Voilà comment termine Maître Eolas :
> 
>  *Maître Eolas wrote:*   La mauvaise foi consiste d’une part dans l’assimilation du combat des opposants iraniens à la protection des intérêts pécuniaires des artistes français. Non que cette cause soit méprisable ; mais ce n’est décidément pas la même. Et d’autre part dans le rappel grandiloquent de l’importance de l’internet dans la vie démocratique et de la protection que le Conseil constitutionnel lui a donné en oubliant que c’est précisément contrele projet HADOPI que ce droit a été proclamé. Lire dans cet article que le niveau de contrôle de l’accès à l’internet est un étalon du niveau démocratique pour promouvoir un projet de loi visant à priver en masse de l’accès à l’internet pour protéger des intérêts privés expose au lumbago intelelctuel, tant le lecteur n’a pas l’habitude de tordre la logique avec cette rapidité.
> 
> L’opportunité politique est caractérisée par l’objet de cet article, qui est de faire une nouvelle tentative de promotion d’un projet de loi voulu à toute force par le gouvernement, à portée purement interne, et qui porte atteinte à tous les principes vantés par cet article.  
> ...

 

Jérémie Zimmermann, co-fondateur de la Quadrature du Net, a reçu l'honneur de répondre à Franck Louvrier dans les colonnes du journal Le Monde. Extrait :

 *Jérémie Zimmermann wrote:*   

> Au détour de deux phrases, voici un étrange parallèle établi entre la défense de l'espace public démocratique et la répression du partage sans but lucratif sur Internet : "Ce qui menace Twitter, c'est moins la censure que la contrefaçon, la copie, en somme, le faux." Et voilà soudain les partageurs de fichiers, ceux-là qui sont la substance même de Twitter et de dizaines d'autres outils similaires, assimilés aux milliers de soutiers recrutés par des régimes autoritaires, comme la Chine, pour polluer l'expression publique des citoyens.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Nous sommes encore à plus de dix jours du vote solennel d'Hadopi 2 (à combien d'une nouvelle censure du Conseil Constitutionnel ?) que Frédéric Mitterrand organise déjà Hadopi 3. Et qui de mieux pour décider de la rémunération de la culture que le producteur de Carla Bruni ! Après Denis Olivennes (à l'époque PDG de la FNAC) qui nous a pondu Hadopi, c'est donc Patrick Zelnick qui inspirera Hadopi 3 :

 *Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   

> La conclusion paraît déjà toute écrite : une taxation des FAI sans contre-partie véritable pour les internautes, si ce n'est la mise à disposition par les principaux FAI de plateformes privées au catalogue restreint, sans liberté de redistribution des oeuvres.
> 
> Une proposition que veulent déjà contrer les associations de consommateurs, d'internautes et de certains créateurs avec la plateforme Création Public Internet, qui milite pour une licence globale et doit commencer ses travaux en cette fin d'année.

 

Par ailleurs, je vous laisse le plaisir de découvrir la petite phrase qu'a prononcée le ministre de la culture à l'égard de nous autres, libristes :

 *"Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   

> Frédéric Mitterrand a déjà rajouté de l'huile sur le feu, en s'en prenant aux "absolutistes de l'internet libre" qui ont combattu la riposte graduée avec des "controverses déraisonnables". Tellement déraisonnables qu'elles ont été confirmées par les sages du Conseil constitutionnel, qui avaient jugé le projet de loi de Christine Albanel contraire à la liberté d'expression et à la présomption d'innocence, entre autres.

 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, je vous laisse le plaisir de découvrir la petite phrase qu'a prononcée le ministre de la culture à l'égard de nous autres, libristes :
> 
>  *"Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   Frédéric Mitterrand a déjà rajouté de l'huile sur le feu, en s'en prenant aux "absolutistes de l'internet libre" qui ont combattu la riposte graduée avec des "controverses déraisonnables". Tellement déraisonnables qu'elles ont été confirmées par les sages du Conseil constitutionnel, qui avaient jugé le projet de loi de Christine Albanel contraire à la liberté d'expression et à la présomption d'innocence, entre autres. 

 

Là, je m'insurge !!!

Il y a tout un monde entre la promotion du logiciel libre et de la culture libre (via Creative Commons) et "tout gratuit" !

Banana, de quel côté es-tu ?

----------

## Slashounet

Hum... Mais Magic Banana ne parle pas du "tout gratuit" non plus, et la citation ne parle pas de gratuité mais de liberté, non ? Peut-être que j'ai zappé quelque chose ou que j'ai mal lu entre les lignes, mais je t'avouerais que je ne vois pas ce qui te fait t'insurger dans les dire de Magic Banana. Ou alors tu t'insurges pour autre chose ?

/

----------

## kwenspc

Idem. Qui plus est un politique tend toujours à faire l'amalgame: on met dans le même sac les libristes et contrefacteur, partisan du libre et pirate pour la gratuité tous azimuts. Et en effet Banana a jamais parlé du tout gratuit, la licence globale elle se paie.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

C'est l'amalgame entre "libre", "gratuit" et "tout libre" qui me hérisse.

J'allais écrire une tartine, mais en plus de vingt pages de messages, pas besoin d'ajouter une goutte d'eau à ce moulin, qui tourne en rond  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est l'amalgame entre "libre", "gratuit" et "tout libre" qui me hérisse.

 

Ça me hérisse aussi, mais cet amalgame est amha fait par les politiques et "industriels de la musique" (ils mettent tout ça dans le même panier des "ennemies de la culture" pour ne promouvoir qu'un modèle: le leur), pas par la banane magique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, je pense que j'ai moi-même fait un amalgame entre "Hadopi" et "Banane"   :Embarassed: 

Banane, je m'en excuse platement...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, je pense que j'ai moi-même fait un amalgame entre "Hadopi" et "Banane"  
> 
> 

 

Tous les deux sont magique à leur manière ceci dit, la banane dans son pseudo et Hadopi dans la manière de faire (lobby, loi anti-constitutionnelle, intervenants douteux, rejet de la loi mais ils la poussent encore, ils y croient...   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

N'empêche, je suis assez content de vivre en Belgique  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> N'empêche, je suis assez content de vivre en Belgique 

 

Avec les Anglais qui préparent la risposte graduée, les FAI Irlandais qui font du zèle, la commision Europénne qui se penche sur une 'refonte" de la propriété intellectuelle ; je donne pas cher du sort des internautes Belges.

Ça mettra plus de temps qu'en France mais ça finira par arriver (Car le 1er ministre Belge n'est pas copain-copain avec un certain M. B. (aka mister TF1/B Télécom/La Pieuvre…)).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il y a tout un monde entre la promotion du logiciel libre et de la culture libre (via Creative Commons) et "tout gratuit" !
> 
> Banana, de quel côté es-tu ?

 

Comme d'autres l'ont dit, je suis pour une licence globale ou un mécénat global. En tout cas pour une solution qui permettent de rémuner les artistes (une taxe obligatoire pour tous les internautes) tout en légalisant les échanges hors-marchés sur la toile (donc dans l'esprit Creative Commons). En tout cas tout ce qui pourrait nous amèner à remettre en cause la neutralité du Net (via, par exemple, le flicage de l'Hadopi) m'insupporte au plus haut point. En parlant de cela, voilà ce qu'écrivait hier neurone227 pour la Quadrature du Net.

Pour mes prévisions de ce que sera Hadopi, je remets ici ce que j'écrivais, dans ce fil, le 27 juillet dernier :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je crois que l'"industrie de la culture" a enfin compris que le statu quo n'est plus tenable... et qu'aidée par les politiques (comme elle vient de l'être), elle peut s'enrichir encore plus que par le passé. Ils vont donc agir. Il y aura bientôt, comme cela existe déjà aux États-Unis, des espèces de licences globales par major, i.e., on pourra payer directement à Universal/EMI/Warner/21st Century/... un abonnement pour avoir accès librement à tout leur catalogue. Là encore, je doute que les artistes voient leur situation s'améliorer. Quant à la diversité de la création (censée être encouragée par Hadopi), elle sera toujours contrôllée par les mêmes et les petits producteurs, incapables de vendre un catalogue, mourront.
> 
> Bref, la peur du policier aidera les grands producteurs a changer de modèles, à se faire un maximum de bénéfices (car les abonnements, qui seront comparés au prix des CD/DVD faute d'alternative, seront bien supérieurs à la licence globale qui aurait pu être votée par nos députés) sans pour autant reverser plus aux artistes et en enfonçant les petits incapables de suivre (faute d'un catalogue suffisamment gros et d'une renommée impossible à se faire si les citoyens se contentent du contenu des catalogues chèrement payés).
> 
> Au passage on aura un mouchard qui ne filtrera bientôt pas que les contenus artistiques (Loppsi 2 ?), la possibilité de priver les internautes "perturbateurs" de leur accès (si le conseil Constitutionnel le laisse passer une fois, pourquoi pas plus ?), des citoyens sanctionnables sans qu'ils n'aient commis la moindre faute (là encore si le conseil Constitutionnel laisse passer la présomption de culpabilité), etc.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le 8 septembre prochain, en mairie du 3e de Paris, de 16h à 19h a lieu se réunit une Assemblée constituante d'une Société d'Acceptation et de Répartition des Dons. L'objectif : une distribution plus juste pour les artistes et une liberté de partage pour les amateurs d'Art via un mécénat global. À ce sujet, à partir de 19h (au même endroit), aura lieu une conférence intitulée "Quelle alternative concrète pour le financement des œuvres numériques ?" avec des députés et Richard Stallman. Plus d'information sur cette page.

 

Un petit up pour cet événement d'ampleur qui verra naître la SARD (Société d’Acceptation et de Répartition des Dons). À ce sujet, une FAQ vient d'être mise en ligne. L'idée à l'avenir est que la SARD gère des dons obligatoires. Il s'agirait donc d'une variante de la licence globale où les internautes, eux-mêmes, décident à quels artistes va leur argent (plutôt que de se baser sur la popularité de ces artistes).

----------

## Magic Banana

La British Phonographic Industry a les mêmes méthodes fallacieuses que notre SACEM pour pousser le législateur a sanctionner les citoyens partageant de la musique via Internet. Toutefois les star de la scène anglaise (Tom Jones, Elton John, Paul McCartney, etc.) semblent bien moins bêtes que nos stars françaises : elles condamnent l'attitude des majors qui prétendent que la baisse des ventes de CDs est intégralement dû au partage via Internet, que tout tittre acheté est une perte, que la solution passe par la surveillance et la répression, qui nient que les échanges hors-marchés amènent plus de ventes de place de concerts ou de merchandising, etc. Voilà comment leur communiqué (traduit) se conclut :

 *La Feature Artist Coalition, le British Academy of Songwriters, Composers and Authors et la Music Producer Guild wrote:*   

> A la lumière de ce qui précède, nous nous opposons de façon véhémente à cette proposition de loi et affirmons que le bâton est sans la moindre proportion avec la carotte. L’échec de 30.000 procès faits aux Etats-Unis contre des consommateurs de musique et l’arrêt de cette politique répressive devrait démontrer de façon claire que cette législation ne devrait pas être poursuivie par un gouvernement qui cherche à construire l’avenir”.

 

----------

## kwenspc

"que tout titre acheté est une perte" tu veux bien entendu dire "que tout titre téléchargé est une perte"  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> "que tout titre acheté est une perte" tu veux bien entendu dire "que tout titre téléchargé est une perte" 

 

Bien sûr.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Le 8 septembre prochain, en mairie du 3e de Paris, de 16h à 19h a lieu se réunit une Assemblée constituante d'une Société d'Acceptation et de Répartition des Dons. L'objectif : une distribution plus juste pour les artistes et une liberté de partage pour les amateurs d'Art via un mécénat global. À ce sujet, à partir de 19h (au même endroit), aura lieu une conférence intitulée "Quelle alternative concrète pour le financement des œuvres numériques ?" avec des députés et Richard Stallman. Plus d'information sur cette page. 
> 
> Un petit up pour cet événement d'ampleur qui verra naître la SARD (Société d’Acceptation et de Répartition des Dons). À ce sujet, une FAQ vient d'être mise en ligne. L'idée à l'avenir est que la SARD gère des dons obligatoires. Il s'agirait donc d'une variante de la licence globale où les internautes, eux-mêmes, décident à quels artistes va leur argent (plutôt que de se baser sur la popularité de ces artistes).

 

En ce moment-même vous pouvez écouter ce que dit l'Assemblée constituante de la SARD.

----------

## Magic Banana

En attendant la mise en podcast des interventions (à forte teneur philosophique) de ce soir de Bernard Stiegler (président de l'association Ars Industrialis), Antoine Moreau (coinventeur de la licence Art Libre) et Richard Stallman (je ne vous le présente pas !  :Laughing:  ); Framalang nous propose une traduction d'un article de RMS que le partage.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça y est : les podcasts de la soirée d'hier sont en lignes.

On parle même de cette soirée sur LeMonde.fr.

----------

## Magic Banana

À l'heure de la grippe A H1 N1, la mise en ligne des cours montre bien l'atteinte à l'éducation qui est faite lorsqu'une ligne Internet est coupée pour "défaut de sécurisation" (par exemple si votre voisin a craqué votre clé WEP/WPA pour partager ses musiques/films préférés).

Pendant ce temps, le président du SNEP (Syndicat national de l'édition phonographique) qui est aussi le PDG de Sony Music assimile les anti-Hadopi à des collaborateurs lors de la seconde guerre mondiale ("Ces gens-là, ils auraient vendu du beurre aux allemands pendant la guerre !"). Étonnant pour quelqu'un qui défend un projet de surveillance des internautes que le Conseil Constitutionnel a censuré. Vous ne trouvez pas ? Création Public Internet (fondé par Pour le cinéma, SAMUP, UFC Que Choisir et la Quadrature du Net) demande des excuses.

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.newwavehooker.com/2009/09/christophe-je-suis-collabo-et.html

Sony bmg qui assimile ceux qui télécharge à des terroristes ou des nazis. Faut avouer, elles ont de l'argumentation les majors...

----------

## Magic Banana

Dernière chance pour contacter votre député avant le vote solennel de demain (16h si je ne m'abuse) à l'Assemblée Nationale. La Quadrature du Net vous y aide. Je viens d'écrire un message à mon député, Raymond Durand, de cette façon. Cela ne m'a pris que quelques minutes...

----------

## kernelsensei

Ça ne surprendra personne, mais la loi Hadopi 2 est passée 285 voix contre 225. Reste le Conseil Constitutionnel. (source)

----------

## Magic Banana

La Commission Mixte Paritaire (sept sénateurs et autant de députés) a rendu sa copie qui sera voté cet après-midi par le Sénat et demain à 15h par l'Assemblée Nationale. Comme la dernière fois, la commission retire les amendements de l'opposition qui sont passés lors du débat parlementaire. C'est ainsi le cas de sept amendements déposés par Patrick Bloche et votés démocratiquement. Parmi eux, on notera que la Commission Mixte Paritaire rétablit la possibilité de couper la connexion Internet de ceux qui sont en zone non-dégroupés et qui risquent donc de voir leur offre téléphonique et télévisuelle coupé en même temps. Je commence vraiment à me demander comment de telles atteintes au débat parlementaire peuvent passer...

Même si les prix Nobel d'économie sont contre Hadopi, que le parti pirate a réussi, hier, a obtenir plus de 2% des voix dans les Yvelines, qu'il a écrit une superbe lettre ouverte au ministre de la Culture (en réaction de la nommination du président de Virgin France à la tête d'une nouvelle commission), il ne devrait, cette fois, pas y avoir de surprise.

Du côté Européen, de nombreuses associations ont signé une lettre ouverte au Parlement Européen pour la préservation de la neutralité du Net. Comme je l'ai déjà indiqué dans ce fil, grâce à l'engagement d'artistes connus, les britaniques ne devraient pas souffrir d'une loi aussi bête et liberticide que la notre. Cela se confirme encore avec les Smashing Pumpkins distribueront leur prochain album (44 titres) gratuitement sur Internet.

Une dernière annonce pour la route : Benjamin Bayart, président de FDN, donnera une conférence ce vendredi soir à Rennes. Elle est intitulée "Qui cherche à contrôler Internet ?".

PS : Ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas poster. Je me suis lâcher là ! Mais je vous l'assure : tous les liens que je donne méritent d'être lu.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La version de la Commission Mixte Paritaire a été voté au Sénat cet après-midi... par 13 sénateurs pour, 6 contre et 1 abstention.

Ce soir, à 21h, ne ratez pas la causerie de l'April sur Hadopi. C'est Alix Cazenave, responsable des affaires publiques, qui répondra à nos questions sur IRC/XMPP.

Puisque je parlais des combats analogues dans le reste du monde, sachez que le parti pirate représente près de 9% de la jeunesse allemande (et 3% de la population totale). Quant à la question "qui partage le plus de contenu soumis au droit d'auteur sur Internet" (les politiciens de tous les pays, notamment la France, qui mènent un combat contre ce partage prétendent à ce titre), la réponse est... la Chine. Sur les douze pays sondés la France arrive quatrième... en partant de la fin ! Mais le plus intéressant reste les commentaires d'Ipsos qui ont mené cette étude. Ainsi, voilà comment finit l'article de PC Inpact :

 *Nil Sanyas pour PC Inpact wrote:*   

> Les téléchargeurs illégaux sont plus susceptibles d'acheter de CD que les personnes ne téléchargeant pas illégalement.
> 
> Ipsos Allemagne cite ainsi un exemple local. 51 % des utilisateurs allemands des sites illégaux visitent des sites de téléchargement de musique (type iTunes). 60 % achètent au moins une fois par mois un CD en passant par un site Internet. Et 62 % achètent au moins une fois par mois des CD dans un magasin. 
> 
> À titre de comparaison, les Allemands ne passant jamais par des voies illégales sont seulement 14 % à télécharger légalement, 23 % à acheter un CD par mois sur un site Internet et 32 % dans un magasin.
> ...

 

Décidément, toutes les études sérieuses suggèrent une corrélation positive entre le développement des échanges de culture hors-marché et les dépenses culturelles. Exactement le contraire de ce que martèlent les majors... et les politiciens qui travaillent pour elles.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Décidément, toutes les études sérieuses suggèrent une corrélation positive entre le développement des échanges de culture hors-marché et les dépenses culturelles. Exactement le contraire de ce que martèlent les majors... et les politiciens qui travaillent pour elles. 

 

C'est parce qu'elle le dit qu'elle est sérieuse  :Mr. Green:   :Question:  Plus sérieusement, on est effectivement loin du "tous pirates" martelés par les opposants à l'HADOPI depuis le début des débats  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/

----------

## davidou2a

FANTASTIQUE Ce dernier lien

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Décidément, toutes les études sérieuses suggèrent une corrélation positive entre le développement des échanges de culture hors-marché et les dépenses culturelles. Exactement le contraire de ce que martèlent les majors... et les politiciens qui travaillent pour elles.  
> 
> C'est parce qu'elle le dit qu'elle est sérieuse   

 

J'aurais du écrire "toutes les études" (tout court). À ce que je sache, les statistiques avancées par les majors viennent de nul part... sinon de la soustraction entre le maximum de leur courbe "Chiffre d'Affaire" et la valeur actuelle sur cette courbe + l'observation "ça descend" alors, qu'en même temps, la courbe du nombre d'internautes augmente. Avec le même argumentaire, on peut montrer que les internautes sont coupable de toutes crises actuelles (dans l'industrie automobile par exemple). Ce n'est pas très "sérieux" et ne mérite même pas d'être appelé "étude".  :Wink: 

Pour suivre, en direct (dans quelques minutes), le vote de la loi par l'Assemblée Nationale, ça se passe ici.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'Assemblée Nationale vient de voter Hadopi 2. PC Inpact a retranscrit les interventions qui ont précédé le vote. On notera notamment cet échange entre Jean-Pierre Brard (anti-Hadopi) et Yvan Lachaud (pro-Hadopi... même si je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il soit intervenu au cours des débats !) juste avant le vote :

 *L'Assemblée Nationale wrote:*   

> Jean-Pierre Brard : c'est une loi de retardement a dit Bloche. Je dirai même que c'est une loi pour les attardés. C'est une cause perdue et dépassée. Comme hier, les moines copistes s'attaquaient à Gutenberg.
> 
> Yvan Lachaud : Nous voulons protéger les moines copistes ! Les jeunes ont besoin de savoir que le téléchargement est illégal.

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ah, ben si c'est une question d'éducation de la jeunesse par la vielle génération qui se sent dépassée; alors...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon allez, d'ici 2014, 50% de la population active sera de la génération Y ; c'est pas pour dans bien longtemps   :Twisted Evil: 

Il faudra bien que les choses changent, n'en déplaise aux politiques d'aujourd'hui...

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April réagit sur ce vote (par ailleurs commenté par Numerama et PC Inpact qui regardent déjà vers le futur) :

 *Frédéric Couchet, délégué général de l'April wrote:*   

> Après les DRM de DADVSI, les mouchards filtrants de HADOPI sont une nouvelle négation du Logiciel Libre. Le gouvernement et le Parlement nient aux citoyens français le droit d'être maîtres de leurs ordinateurs. Vouloir construire la société de l'information sur cette logique obscurantiste est tout simplement risible.

 

 *Alix Cazenave, chargée des affaires publiques de l'April wrote:*   

> Le gouvernement ne veut pas sécuriser les connexions à Internet des Français : il veut contrôler les usages privés, filtrer les communications électroniques des particuliers et s'en assurer grâce à un mouchard. Outre-Atlantique Barack Obama défend l'Internet ouvert et libre, mais en France c'est "Minitel verrouillé et surveillé" !

 

Lorsqu'Alix Cazenave fait référence à Barak Obama, elle parle de la neutralité du Net. Une pétition européenne propose d'emboîter le pas des américains sur ce point. Je vous invite, bien sûr, à la signer.

Si vous souhaitez savoir ce que votre député a voté lors du vote de la semaine dernière (où l'hémicycle était plus rempli qu'hier), le détail est ici. Je suis content de voir que mon député (Nouveau Centre) s'est abstenu alors qu'il avait "pour" lors d'Hadopi 1. Est-ce que mon courrier a, en partie, porté ses fruits ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Les vidéos des débats du 22 septembre sont maintenant en ligne sur le site de l'April.

On trouve encore de nouveaux problèmex avec Hadopi 2. Ainsi, pourquoi les FAI maintiendraient-ils des services de télévision et de téléphonie de qualité lorsque l'accès Internet est coupé ? En effet, le client n'a pas le droit de changer d'opérateur pendant la suspension de sa connexion Internet sous peine d'une amende de 3750€.

Enfin, chez nos voisins d'outre-Manche, on se rend compte que le prix de la surveillance du Net dépasse de loin les estimations de manque à gagner faites par l'industrie du disque ! Et en France ?

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/

 

J'ai mieux : un excellent résumé de ce qui s'est passé !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/ 
> 
> J'ai mieux : un excellent résumé de ce qui s'est passé !

 

Euh Magic... c'est les même liens :-°

T'as pris quoi? des Magic Mushrooms? ^^  je veux la même chose!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/apt-get-install-hadopi/ 
> 
> J'ai mieux : un excellent résumé de ce qui s'est passé ! 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked: 

Tu ne vas pas me croire : le site était probablement down lorsque j'ai cliqué sur ton lien. Du coup j'ai eu droit une page du genre "apt-get-install-hadopi: le site est innaccesissible", ce qui, au second degré, était relativement drôle pour une Haute Autorité qui te coupe d'Internet... Enfin bref...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

tout s'explique  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Taille critique du thread presque atteinte, la suite se passe ici

----------

